# One Word Game



## TxBuilder

The idea is simple. The first person posts a word. The next person post the first word that comes to mind and so on. 

This first word is

*Home*


----------



## inspectorD

Made.........


----------



## nealtw

CRAP. 
One word is to short of a message.


----------



## Wuzzat?

Home?
Well, I think of a rest stop that serves bad food by an ill-tempered waitress on some turnpike somewhere. 

Is this a like a verbal Rorschach test? :


----------



## TxBuilder

Wuzzat? said:


> Home?
> Well, I think of a rest stop that serves bad food by an ill-tempered waitress on some turnpike somewhere.
> 
> Is this a like a verbal Rorschach test? :



You got it. 





Wuzzat? said:


> Rorschach



Bats


----------



## Wuzzat?

TxBuilder said:


> Bats


Which plate?


----------



## dthornton

Rehab! (The old-house remodeling kind!)


----------



## inspectorD

Wuzzat? said:


> Which plate?



Holtzman
Built a better mousetrap for the folks drinking the koolaid.


----------



## Garenius

dthornton said:


> Rehab! (The old-house remodeling kind!)



Winehouse.


----------



## TxBuilder

cellar 

......


----------



## Wuzzat?

Garenius said:


> Winehouse.



The 27 Club.


----------



## TxBuilder

Wuzzat? said:


> The 27 Club.



Business

...........


----------



## nealtw

strange-------------------


----------



## Wuzzat?

nealtw said:


> strange-------------------


the last name of a secretary on a military base in Texas.


----------



## Garenius

Erm...Vintage!


----------



## Admin

Old

........


----------



## nealtw

needless
........


----------



## Admin

purpose

........


----------



## Wuzzat?

Austin said:


> purpose
> 
> ........



Reform, but see type 1 below
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ones_(Enneagram_of_Personality)#Ones


----------



## notmrjohn

...Esoteric.


----------



## Wuzzat?

notmrjohn said:


> ...Esoteric.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prometheus_Society


----------



## notmrjohn

Really?
My kids are, physicist, chemist ( married to puter programmer), CPA, and engineer (married to MBA cum laude) . Wife college instructor.  I'm just dumb ol country boy raised in town, dropped outta college to  raise nerds, design packaging and bend nails, pay bills. Not at  same time.  Bought $50 55 ford to find job, had to keep working to keep car running.


On topic; based on Prometheus word is now '"hubris"


----------



## Wuzzat?

You may be country but my feeling is that you are not dumb.  

I guess I was and am curious about whatever comes in front of me, so I study up on it so the next time I see it I'm prepared.  It's kind of like your body developing antibodies to a disease it encounters for the first time.
And I might actually remember some of what I read.

Physics, statistics, symbolic logic and decision theory are especially useful, and unless you live on a desert island you should have countermeasures to the head games that other people play.
Symbolic logic can shoot holes through almost everything almost all politicians say, all the time.

I don't know how these "Good Will Hunting" types in Mensa, etc., view the world and maybe I don't want to know.  Very few of us can stand the whole truth, just like Jack Nicholson said in "A Few Good Men."
http://www.poemhunter.com/poem/the-veiled-statue-at-sais/

I think by now your car has paid for itself.  
I have a '94 Civic and I am getting symptoms that the head gasket has again failed, and the factory service manual I bought for it 18 years ago has seen better days.  
IIRC replacing the CV joints/shafts took me 13 hours in the driveway.
And the horn doesn't work anymore so that is worth a few hours of troubleshooting and a new part.  I don't think contact cleaner will do it for this one.

Edit: compression on one cylinder is 165 and another one is way over that.  Head gaskets cost from $32 (generic) to $110 (from Honda).  I guess I will be out in the driveway for a few hours, sometime soon.


----------



## notmrjohn

Stick your head out window and yell, "Get out of the way!"

Sold the $50 dollar Ford for $75, and it had blown head gasket. Was the small college town car, got passed down from graduating class to class. May still be there for all I know.

Iget interested in most unimportant things. Recently read 1500 page book on sulfer mining, technical stuff. didn't need to know any of it, incredibly boring,  incredibly interesting.

Back in college days, Biology Major, read a scientific paper, in the middle of it researcher said,  " It would be interesting, but not important to know..." about something that he'd noticed along the way.  I thought that was great philosophy.

We had '94 Civic, replaced CVC's, really had to pull on wheel to get shaft out. In those days had to buy joints, couldn't find rebuilt axle assembly.


----------



## Admin

Wuzzat? said:


> You may be country but my feeling is that you are not dumb.
> 
> I guess I was and am curious about whatever comes in front of me, so I study up on it so the next time I see it I'm prepared.  It's kind of like your body developing antibodies to a disease it encounters for the first time.
> And I might actually remember some of what I read.
> 
> Physics, statistics, symbolic logic and decision theory are especially useful, and unless you live on a desert island you should have countermeasures to the head games that other people play.
> Symbolic logic can shoot holes through almost everything almost all politicians say, all the time.
> 
> I don't know how these "Good Will Hunting" types in Mensa, etc., view the world and maybe I don't want to know.  Very few of us can stand the whole truth, just like Jack Nicholson said in "A Few Good Men."
> http://www.poemhunter.com/poem/the-veiled-statue-at-sais/
> 
> I think by now your car has paid for itself.
> I have a '94 Civic and I am getting symptoms that the head gasket has again failed, and the factory service manual I bought for it 18 years ago has seen better days.
> IIRC replacing the CV joints/shafts took me 13 hours in the driveway.
> And the horn doesn't work anymore so that is worth a few hours of troubleshooting and a new part.  I don't think contact cleaner will do it for this one.



My wife refers to me as a sophisticated redneck. 

That being said the word is

*intelligence*


----------



## notmrjohn

...Agent...


----------



## Admin

007

(Sean Connery was the best)


----------



## dthornton

Shaken!  (Not stirred!)


----------



## notmrjohn

Jelly

Cause jam don't shake like that.

Bonus point- Who first portrayed James Bond on screen?


----------



## Admin

notmrjohn said:


> Jelly
> 
> Cause jam don't shake like that.
> 
> Bonus point- Who first portrayed James Bond on screen?



Mint


(Barry Nelson, I cheated)


----------



## notmrjohn

*  Coin*

One bonus point for you. Unless you already knew that, you'd have to look it up. 
I had read it long ago but forgot till I was Googling for some 007 response.

Bonus 2-- Ian Fleming was in naval intellegence in WW2,  he wasn't a spy, but "ran" some operations. ( He came up with the idea of letting a dead officer wash up on Spain's coast with "secret plans" in his dispatch case.)  In the late 30's he ran a group of intellgence gatherers, and public opinion experts that included actor Leslie Howard.  What country were they spying on?


----------



## nealtw

What country were they spying on?
United States.


----------



## Wuzzat?

notmrjohn said:


> Who first portrayed James Bond on screen?


Sophia Loren.  Why not?


----------



## notmrjohn

Neal knows his useless info. The group started off as PR to sway US to sell arms and support Britain.  Then began to assemble info on manufacturers, then on US military, one of them became "toy boy" of a US representative (female). Been a while since I read book about the whole thing, besides Flemming and Howard, I think two of the others were,  or became, well known personages, that most folks wouldn't associate with espionage, especially against US.

Want another bonus? Holywood film fatale and box office smash, invented secret weapon that wasn't used in WW2, US Govt afterwards used it without telling her, patent lapsed and technology is now in wide use, probably  every day by you and me.  She never got a dime or recognition that some that used her idea did.
 Her name, technology, and todays uses?
 ( Bonus bonus... She did sue somebody but not because of that, she lost. Who'd she sue?) 

 Why not Sophia Loren as Bond? I dunno, because she didn't have British accent?

But from all that, skipping right over coin, the word is now....*Bombshell*.


----------



## nealtw

Hedy Lamarr. Changing radio frequencies, cell phones, Mel Brooks, settled out of court


----------



## notmrjohn

That's Hedly! 
last word you said was "court."

word is now..*.woo*.


----------



## Shawner

When I think of woo, first thing comes to mind is Back to the Future, so *Delorean*


----------



## nealtw

Looking back to the future:
*Romney*


----------



## notmrjohn

Romani?  That'd be ..*.Gypsy*

( Wonder if Mitt has a Delorean parked between those couple of Cadillacs his wife drives. How does she do that anyway, mebbee ones got right hand drive  and she reaches out the window.  Woo woo woo woo, n'yuk, n'yuk n'yuk.)


----------



## Admin

songs

...........


----------



## nealtw

Vallalla
--------------


----------



## notmrjohn

Brunehilda


----------



## Admin

witch

....


----------



## nealtw

broom,,,,,,,,,


----------



## notmrjohn

I knew sumbudy would say witch, I was all set to say hazel.
broom......*.corn*


----------



## Admin

flakes

........


----------



## nealtw

Snow..........


----------



## notmrjohn

...*White*..


----------



## nealtw

Betty..........


----------



## notmrjohn

Veronica..


----------



## nealtw

Jughead............


----------



## notmrjohn

moose......


----------



## Admin

Bullwinkle


----------



## notmrjohn

wimple.....


----------



## nealtw

medieval...


----------



## notmrjohn

Genius

And then some characters to make at least ten.


----------



## nealtw

da Vinci.............


----------



## notmrjohn

Lombardi

I'm sorry. It's what popped into my head. At least they're both Italian


----------



## nealtw

coach?????


----------



## notmrjohn

tourist !!!


----------



## nealtw

dwarfs,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Admin

elves

........


----------



## nealtw

satanic.........


----------



## notmrjohn

Majesty

(as in Satanic Majesty's Request)
tourist dwarves?


----------



## Admin

majestic

.............


----------



## nealtw

I think I herd TXBuilder say something about Austin being able to put all these words into a story.


----------



## notmrjohn

Aw, shoot I can do that. On second thought, check some of my  responses on other threads, I may already have done it.
Majestic > theater


----------



## Admin

nealtw said:


> I think I herd TXBuilder say something about Austin being able to put all these words into a story.



That would be interesting. 



notmrjohn said:


> Aw, shoot I can do that. On second thought, check some of my  responses on other threads, I may already have done it.
> Majestic > theater



Pacific


----------



## nealtw

Palisades.............


----------



## notmrjohn

Palisades >  Llano Estacado

I know its two words, but its used as one.


----------



## nealtw

flat...................


----------



## Admin

tire

.........


----------



## nealtw

skid..........


----------



## notmrjohn

row
.....................


----------



## nealtw

boat,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Wuzzat?

load...............


----------



## nealtw

ready..................


----------



## Admin

made

......


----------



## dthornton

up

..........


----------



## notmrjohn

Excelsior!


----------



## Admin

seltzer 

......


----------



## nealtw

effervescent


----------



## notmrjohn

quiescent   
......................


----------



## nealtw

stationary....


----------



## Admin

mundane

......


----------



## nealtw

unimaginative.


----------



## notmrjohn

clichéd ....


----------



## Admin

clique 

.....


----------



## nealtw

or.........


----------



## notmrjohn

or.........leans


----------



## nealtw

9th.......


----------



## Admin

district

........


----------



## nealtw

residential....


----------



## notmrjohn

development


----------



## Admin

housing

........


----------



## nealtw

economical


----------



## Admin

pricing

...........


----------



## nealtw

inovative.....


----------



## Admin

innovation 

.............


----------



## nealtw

new............


----------



## notmrjohn

new....ton


----------



## Admin

physics 

........


----------



## nealtw

calculus..


----------



## notmrjohn

logarithm.
(which, of course is better known as "tree dancing" )


----------



## nealtw

curve..........


----------



## Admin

curvaceous


----------



## nealtw

lumpy.......


----------



## notmrjohn

Rutherford.


----------



## Admin

Hays 
.......


----------



## notmrjohn

censorship


(I wonder whatever happened to Clarence "Lumpy" Rutherford?)


----------



## nealtw

porn.............


----------



## Admin

industry...


----------



## nealtw

entertainment


----------



## dthornton

.......... Money!


----------



## notmrjohn

lucre $$$$$$


----------



## nealtw

filthy......


----------



## notmrjohn

filcher

( The villian in a melodrama, Filthy Phillip Filcher, the famous felonious felon from Philadelphia).


----------



## Admin

bird

......


----------



## nealtw

watcher....


----------



## Admin

stalker

......


----------



## notmrjohn

predator......


----------



## nealtw

creepy..............


----------



## Admin

creepers

..........


----------



## nealtw

jeepers...


----------



## Admin

Jeeps
......


----------



## nealtw

Willys.......


----------



## dthornton

Renegade ......


----------



## inspectorD

Ol'dog.....


----------



## nealtw

Banner........


----------



## Garenius

Bruce. 

Comic book fans will understand haha


----------



## Admin

Campbell

..........


----------



## notmrjohn

McDonald

( I coulda said McGregor,[ them Cambell's was always fuedin with somebody] but then I couldn't wonder if members of clan McDonald will buy Cambell's soup, or if Cambells will eat a Big Mac.)


----------



## nealtw

clans..........


----------



## dthornton

McCoy  ...........


----------



## nealtw

real......


----------



## Admin

Hatfield

........


----------



## nealtw

fued...............


----------



## notmrjohn

vendetta......


----------



## Admin

V (is for)


----------



## nealtw

vishise...


----------



## Admin

Google

........


----------



## nealtw

eyed............


----------



## Admin

one 

.......


----------



## nealtw

cyclops..........


----------



## notmrjohn

copepod.....


----------



## nealtw

ecosystems


----------



## Admin

ecology 

..........


----------



## notmrjohn

inter-dependent


----------



## nealtw

linked.........


----------



## triplem399

nealtw said:


> linked.........



connected......


----------



## nealtw

powered...


----------



## Admin

engine

........


----------



## nealtw

generator....


----------



## notmrjohn

dynamo 

(Finally someone new! Thanx triplem  but now where are you?)


----------



## nealtw

powerful..


----------



## notmrjohn

Illuminati

(Ya load sixteen pages, and whadda ya get?
A meaningless thread on the inter-net.
St Poster tells me I gotta add mo'
But when I log on my 'puter runs slow.)


----------



## nealtw

secretive..........


----------



## notmrjohn

glands........


----------



## nealtw

Mammary...


----------



## piper27

Breast


----------



## Admin

milk 

......


----------



## nealtw

sour..........


----------



## Admin

lemon 

........


----------



## notmrjohn

Thanks for the mammary, if we're not careful it could get udderly reidiculous, sum 1 could lose there highly respected high paying job as admodestrator.  Luckily piper played it safe.
Milk.


----------



## notmrjohn

What? You guys are quick. OK then, lemon-> tart.

(That could lead us down a path more twisted than mammary lane.


----------



## nealtw

blonde......


----------



## piper27

dizzy


----------



## nealtw

Gillespie...


----------



## piper27

bandleader


----------



## nealtw

military..........


----------



## piper27

Intelligence


----------



## nealtw

quotient...


----------



## piper27

.....module


----------



## nealtw

code......................


----------



## piper27

red..........


----------



## nealtw

virus...........


----------



## Admin

disease 

..........


----------



## nealtw

plague..............


----------



## inspectorD

Shootings......


----------



## nealtw

outrageous..


----------



## nealtw

...........................


----------



## Admin

> utopia



dystopia

...............


----------



## nealtw

Paranoia.........


----------



## dthornton

schizophrenia ...


----------



## nealtw

stigma...........


----------



## homan245

A sweet and warm and support place!


----------



## nealtw

Delusional................ and welcome homan245


----------



## piper27

Neurotic


----------



## nealtw

NRA...............................


----------



## dthornton

rights .....


----------



## nealtw

lefts.....................


----------



## piper27

centers....


----------



## nealtw

Intermediate


----------



## Admin

median 

........


----------



## nealtw

mediator...


----------



## Admin

meditation


----------



## nealtw

mediocre...........


----------



## piper27

thoughtfulness


----------



## nealtw

trusting.............


----------



## notmrjohn

naive


(my notifications aren't keeping up with postings, last notification I had said meditation I was gonna post just this...


----------



## nealtw

confussed..........


----------



## dthornton

dazed .......


----------



## Admin

dazzling

.........


----------



## nealtw

glitter.............


----------



## Admin

sequins

............


----------



## nealtw

Liberace..............


----------



## Admin

cape

........


----------



## nealtw

crusader............


----------



## Admin

Crusades

.........


----------



## nealtw

inquisition.........


----------



## Admin

Torquemada


----------



## nealtw

Redemption


----------



## Admin

redeemer

............


----------



## nealtw

Sermons..............


----------



## Admin

Mount

.........


----------



## nealtw

horse............


----------



## Admin

gallop

........


----------



## nealtw

pole.....................


----------



## Admin

Poll

............


----------



## nealtw

pruning................


----------



## dthornton

shears .....


----------



## nealtw

electric.............


----------



## Admin

electricity


----------



## nealtw

power.....


----------



## Admin

authority

...........


----------



## nealtw

expert............


----------



## piper27

professional


----------



## Admin

payment

..........


----------



## nealtw

barter............


----------



## Admin

bartender 

.............


----------



## nealtw

pub...................


----------



## Admin

drinking 

.........


----------



## nealtw

driving.............


----------



## Admin

jail

.............


----------



## nealtw

time..............


----------



## jwest

flys..............


----------



## nealtw

swatter...


----------



## Underdog

H20

If that's a word


----------



## nealtw

liquid..................


----------



## Admin

fluid 

..........


----------



## drewdin

druid (princess)


----------



## nealtw

drewdin said:


> druid (princess)


 
?????
pagon


----------



## Admin

Druid 

........


----------



## nealtw

Transmogrification


----------



## Underdog

Megatron


Optimus Prime is two words


----------



## nealtw

Character..


----------



## Fireguy5674

Actor........


----------



## nealtw

pretender...


----------



## Admin

predator

..........


----------



## nealtw

hunted.............


----------



## Fireguy5674

Hounded.........


----------



## nealtw

married............


----------



## Admin

divorced

..........


----------



## nealtw

happy..............


----------



## Admin

sad

.............


----------



## nealtw

over it....................


----------



## drewdin

flying (10 chars)


----------



## nealtw

carpet................


----------



## drewdin

bush..................


----------



## nealtw

burning...............


----------



## Admin

fire

........


----------



## nealtw

fighter............


----------



## drewdin

floater...


----------



## Rusty

body...........


----------



## drewdin

student...


----------



## Admin

school

.........


----------



## Rusty

college.....


----------



## nealtw

co-eds....................


----------



## drewdin

co-ops.........


----------



## nealtw

election...


----------



## Admin

officials. .....


----------



## Rusty

graft......


----------



## nealtw

crook............


----------



## Rusty

politician....


----------



## nealtw

BSers.....................


----------



## Admin

liars

..........


----------



## drewdin

salesmen.....


----------



## nealtw

customers ,./,.


----------



## Admin

employees

.............


----------



## nealtw

bosses..........


----------



## drewdin

unrealistic.........


----------



## nealtw

mediator...


----------



## drewdin

meteor..........


----------



## nealtw

ford..............


----------



## Admin

Lincoln 

....


----------



## nealtw

Edsel............


----------



## Rusty

junk........


----------



## nealtw

dealer...........


----------



## Rusty

wheeler....


----------



## nealtw

horse............


----------



## Rusty

appaloosa...


----------



## nealtw

trigger.............


----------



## Rusty

gun...............


----------



## nealtw

shot..................


----------



## Admin

shooting

..........


----------



## nealtw

movie..............


----------



## drewdin

encore......


----------



## nealtw

performance...........


----------



## Admin

performing


----------



## nealtw

arts...................


----------



## drewdin

farts......


----------



## nealtw

gas.................


----------



## Admin

petrol

......


----------



## nealtw

expensive............


----------



## Admin

money

...........


----------



## nealtw

grubber........


----------



## drewdin

gummer.......


----------



## nealtw

punch................


----------



## drewdin

Kick............


----------



## nealtw

start...............


----------



## Rusty

finish.....


----------



## nealtw

line...................


----------



## Garenius

Never......


----------



## Admin

Ever

...................


----------



## drewdin

say..............


----------



## nealtw

impossible........


----------



## Admin

Mission

..............


----------



## nealtw

statement...


----------



## Admin

stalemate 

.............


----------



## nealtw

tie...................


----------



## Rusty

suit...........


----------



## Admin

suite 

...........


----------



## nealtw

apartment........


----------



## Admin

efficiency 

..........


----------



## nealtw

..percentage


----------



## Admin

decimal

..............


----------



## nealtw

point........


----------



## Rusty

impolite.......


----------



## nealtw

uncouth.............


----------



## Rusty

boor......


----------



## nealtw

blockhead..


----------



## dthornton

Peanuts ...............


----------



## drewdin

walnuts........


----------



## nealtw

cracked............


----------



## dthornton

pots ...........


----------



## nealtw

pans,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Admin

dinnerware 

...........


----------



## nealtw

silverware......


----------



## Admin

flatware 

...........


----------



## nealtw

plastic.............


----------



## nealtw

Stew.....................

Welcome Mathew12


----------



## Admin

beef

........


----------



## nealtw

Wellington.............


----------



## Admin

pastry 

..........


----------



## nealtw

Pie..................


hmm Pi' 3.14 one day late.


----------



## dthornton

chart ....


----------



## Admin

graph 

.............


----------



## nealtw

line...................


----------



## Admin

points

...........


----------



## nealtw

whirligig...........


----------



## Admin

helicopter 

............


----------



## nealtw

chopper............


----------



## dthornton

hog ............


----------



## nealtw

pork......................


----------



## Admin

belly

.............


----------



## nealtw

fat....................


----------



## dthornton

head .......


----------



## nealtw

case............


----------



## Admin

crate

...........


----------



## nealtw

carton.................





It is interesting, how meny views this thread gets


----------



## Admin

eggs 




(It is interesting.)


----------



## nealtw

fryed.......................


----------



## Admin

delicious 

..........


----------



## nealtw

apple......................


----------



## Fireguy5674

Pie ........


----------



## nealtw

Crust.....................


----------



## Admin

butter

.............


----------



## nealtw

churn.........................


----------



## Admin

old (fashioned)


----------



## nealtw

victorian......................


----------



## Admin

Stewart 

...........


----------



## nealtw

Calculus............


----------



## Admin

Calculator 

............


----------



## nealtw

abacas..........................


----------



## Admin

zero

.........


----------



## nealtw

nothing................


----------



## Admin

nihilism 

..........


----------



## nealtw

void........................


----------



## dthornton

null ..............


----------



## drewdin

dull..........


----------



## nealtw

rounded..............


----------



## Admin

rounders 

...........


----------



## Rusty

roundhouse


----------



## nealtw

punch......................


----------



## Admin

fruit

..........


----------



## nealtw

juice............


----------



## lesliemorris85

*[FONT=&quot]Drink (this is fun!)[/FONT]*


----------



## nealtw

eat..................


----------



## Admin

glutton

...............


----------



## nealtw

hog..............................


----------



## Admin

ham

................


----------



## nealtw

bone...............


----------



## Admin

marrow 

..........


----------



## nealtw

transplant...........


----------



## dthornton

move ...........


----------



## nealtw

displace......................


----------



## Admin

disgrace

...........


----------



## nealtw

polititian


----------



## oldognewtrick

Thief.....


----------



## nealtw

shoplifter


----------



## Frank0

Lohan.....


----------



## nealtw

court...........


----------



## Rusty

sentence.................


----------



## Admin

punctuation

.,/;'


----------



## nealtw

period......................


----------



## dthornton

monthly ....


----------



## nealtw

lunar.............


----------



## lesliemorris85

*[FONT=&quot]criminal[/FONT]*


----------



## Admin

convict

..........


----------



## nealtw

time...............


----------



## dthornton

travel ........


----------



## nealtw

DeLorean..................


----------



## Admin

Doc

.................


----------



## nealtw

funny.....


----------



## dthornton

bones .....


----------



## nealtw

McCoy.................


----------



## Admin

Hatfield 

..........


----------



## nealtw

restaurant...........


----------



## dthornton

chef .......


----------



## nealtw

cook......................


----------



## Admin

out

.............


----------



## nealtw

fire.......


----------



## dthornton

grill ......


----------



## nealtw

smoke.................


----------



## Admin

tobacco

..........


----------



## nealtw

Virginia............


----------



## Frank0

Tech

......


----------



## nealtw

massacre..........


----------



## Frank0

valentine's


----------



## Admin

Saint 

.........


----------



## nealtw

patrick..............


----------



## drewdin

weightlifter


----------



## dthornton

Schwartzenegger ....


----------



## nealtw

import..........


----------



## Frank0

pharmaceuticals


----------



## nealtw

steroids...................


----------



## Frank0

orangutans


----------



## nealtw

cousins..........


----------



## Admin

related 

..........


----------



## nealtw

ancestors............


----------



## Frank0

instinctual


----------



## nealtw

impulsive..............


----------



## Frank0

girlfriend


----------



## nealtw

shopper...


----------



## Frank0

zombie

....


----------



## nealtw

games...........................


----------



## Admin

flash

.........


----------



## nealtw

light....................


----------



## Frank0

bong

......


----------



## nealtw

moof......................?


----------



## Admin

bike

........


----------



## nealtw

wheels............


----------



## drewdin

flats.................


----------



## nealtw

delta................


----------



## happydaddy

New to me this     First of all I have Mud Room between Garage. Current I have steel door size 32. Should I have 36 size door. Is ok ? Because law. For fireproof door between Mud Room and Garage.  Someone told me cannot do that 36 made me puzzle


----------



## nealtw

happy daddy: You won't get a good respoce here. At the top of this page click on forum and then click on framing and foundation and then click on new thread and post your question there and welcome to the site.


----------



## dthornton

wing .............


----------



## nealtw

cammander.............


----------



## Frank0

supreme

...


----------



## nealtw

Eisenhower.............


----------



## Frank0

industrial


----------



## Admin

music

........


----------



## nealtw

notes............................


----------



## Frank0

lotus

.....


----------



## nealtw

europa..............


----------



## Admin

continent 

..........


----------



## nealtw

country................


----------



## isola96

Shenanigans. ...


----------



## nealtw

children....................


----------



## isola96

Headache.......


----------



## nealtw

pain.....................


----------



## Admin

tolerance

............


----------



## nealtw

close.................


----------



## Daddytron

call..........


----------



## Frank0

lawyer

....


----------



## nealtw

bloodsucker..............


----------



## Frank0

mosquito

..


----------



## isola96

malaria.....


----------



## dthornton

sleepy ......


----------



## nealtw

sneezy...............


----------



## Admin

grumpy

..........


----------



## nealtw

cartoons..........


----------



## Frank0

bugs

......


----------



## nealtw

Almer.....................


----------



## isola96

Anvil .....


----------



## nealtw

Acme......................


----------



## dthornton

Explosives ....


----------



## nealtw

roadrunner


----------



## dthornton

beep-beep ................


----------



## nealtw

coyoty..................


----------



## Frank0

rabid

.....


----------



## nealtw

dog..........................


----------



## isola96

Gone............


----------



## nealtw

fishing...


----------



## Admin

wishing

.........


----------



## nealtw

well................


----------



## isola96

Water.....


----------



## nealtw

pump................


----------



## dthornton

up ...........


----------



## nealtw

stairs...............


----------



## Admin

People..........


----------



## nealtw

puplic....................


----------



## isola96

Bathroom......


----------



## nealtw

walls................


----------



## isola96

Tile. .......


----------



## nealtw

grout..................


----------



## isola96

Float.......


----------



## nealtw

sealer............


----------



## Frank0

deceiver 

..


----------



## nealtw

contractor..


----------



## dthornton

construction ...


----------



## nealtw

craft..........


----------



## isola96

Paper.......


----------



## Admin

papyrus 

..........


----------



## nealtw

grass................


----------



## isola96

Cut..........


----------



## nealtw

knife....................


----------



## Frank0

ripper

....


----------



## nealtw

street...............


----------



## Frank0

wall

......


----------



## nealtw

balls.................


----------



## isola96

Bounce......


----------



## Admin

softener 

............


----------



## nealtw

chemicals.......


----------



## isola96

Reaction.......


----------



## nealtw

opposite..........


----------



## isola96

Attract......


----------



## Frank0

ants

......


----------



## dthornton

Raid ........


----------



## isola96

Spray.......


----------



## dthornton

paint .....


----------



## isola96

Red..........


----------



## nealtw

green..................


----------



## isola96

Thumb.........


----------



## dthornton

print ....


----------



## nealtw

newspaper..


----------



## isola96

Listing......


----------



## nealtw

obituaries....


----------



## isola96

Classified. .....


----------



## nealtw

ads..............................


----------



## Frank0

stalkers

..


----------



## nealtw

Hinckley..........


----------



## isola96

Minnesota.....


----------



## nealtw

stately..............


----------



## Frank0

chateau

...


----------



## nealtw

house.................


----------



## dthornton

cards ......


----------



## nealtw

clubs.............


----------



## isola96

Bat........


----------



## nealtw

strike............


----------



## isola96

Force.......


----------



## nealtw

Seal.............


----------



## dthornton

presidential .....


----------



## nealtw

election...


----------



## Frank0

charade

...


----------



## nealtw

pretend.......


----------



## Admin

pretense

............


----------



## isola96

Then.......


----------



## nealtw

what..............


----------



## isola96

When...........................


----------



## nealtw

yesterday
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNnaxGFO18o[/ame]


----------



## Frank0

shadows

...


----------



## nealtw

opaque...........


----------



## isola96

Tint.........


----------



## nealtw

mix.................


----------



## isola96

Orange......


----------



## nealtw

apple..........


----------



## isola96

Oats. ......


----------



## dthornton

Quaker .......


----------



## isola96

Lane........


----------



## Frank0

Penny

.....


----------



## isola96

Pretty......


----------



## Garenius

Awesome. 

Been watching too much sitcoms!


----------



## Admin

Stars 

........


----------



## drewdin

stairs..........


----------



## isola96

Steps.....


----------



## nealtw

treds......................


----------



## Admin

tires

..........


----------



## nealtw

snow...................


----------



## drewdin

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## nealtw

somewhere...........


----------



## Frank0

barking

...


----------



## nealtw

Dagenham..


----------



## isola96

London?............

Neal...stop using words that I have to look up lol


----------



## nealtw

bridge.......


----------



## Admin

collapse 

..........


----------



## nealtw

Tacoma
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xox9BVSu7Ok[/ame]


----------



## drewdin

green heads...............


----------



## nealtw

fly.....................?


----------



## isola96

Plane.......


----------



## nealtw

matrix.......................


----------



## drewdin

puddle jumper................


----------



## nealtw

todler...............



ONE word game??


----------



## Frank0

Damien 

....


----------



## nealtw

Demonic.................


----------



## Frank0

dentist

...


----------



## nealtw

Religion....


----------



## Admin

ritual 

........


----------



## nealtw

Sacrifice.........


----------



## Admin

devotion

..........


----------



## nealtw

zealot.............


----------



## isola96

Demons..........


----------



## Frank0

Pomeranians


----------



## nealtw

nipper......................


----------



## drewdin

heards of sheep


----------



## isola96

Husky.............


----------



## nealtw

strong.....


----------



## Admin

weak 

.........


----------



## nealtw

kneed..........


----------



## isola96

Old..........


----------



## Frank0

wino

......


----------



## isola96

Bago.............


----------



## Drywallinfo

Motorhome...............


----------



## nealtw

dollars................


----------



## isola96

Cash...........


----------



## nealtw

credit...............


----------



## Frank0

predatory

.


----------



## nealtw

lending..............


----------



## drewdin

overspending...............


----------



## nealtw

extravagant..


----------



## Admin

excess

...........


----------



## nealtw

Trump..............


----------



## isola96

Towers............


----------



## nealtw

hanoi   ..............


----------



## Frank0

..........


----------



## nealtw

finland...........


----------



## Frank0

sauna

.....


----------



## nealtw

sweat................


----------



## Frank0

indictment


----------



## nealtw

charges...


----------



## Frank0

abscond

...


----------



## nealtw

borrow..........


----------



## Admin

take

...........


----------



## nealtw

Banker...................


----------



## Frank0

jackal

....


----------



## nealtw

Africa...........


----------



## Admin

Green (Hills of)


----------



## nealtw

Hemingway.


----------



## isola96

Actress. ........


----------



## nealtw

stage.....................


----------



## WindowsonWashington

Fright....


----------



## nealtw

trepidity 

welcome WW


----------



## Frank0

rapaciousness


----------



## WindowsonWashington

scrabblicious


----------



## isola96

Rediculessness......


----------



## nealtw

Tv?..............................


----------



## Frank0

sedation

..


----------



## WindowsonWashington

Dentistry

....


----------



## nealtw

Filling.......................


----------



## Admin

teeth 

..........


----------



## nealtw

caps.....................


----------



## Frank0

veneer

....


----------



## nealtw

smile..............


----------



## Admin

frown 

.........


----------



## nealtw

clown..............


----------



## Frank0

rodeo

.....


----------



## nealtw

bull................


----------



## WindowsonWashington

Mountain....


----------



## WindowsonWashington

Oysters...


----------



## isola96

Pearls. .........


----------



## nealtw

string.......


----------



## Admin

along

..........


----------



## nealtw

Idiom...............


----------



## Frank0

euphemism

.


----------



## nealtw

metaphor..........


----------



## Admin

metamorphosis


----------



## nealtw

holometabolous.   :beer:


----------



## Frank0

trogonoptera


----------



## nealtw

Birdwing............


----------



## Admin

avionics

............


----------



## nealtw

Ailerons................


----------



## Frank0

malfunction


----------



## nealtw

crash..................


----------



## Frank0

investigation


----------



## nealtw

examination.


----------



## Frank0

revelation


----------



## isola96

Biblical.............................


----------



## WindowsonWashington

epistemological


----------



## nealtw

philosophy


----------



## Admin

scholar

..........


----------



## Frank0

inerudite

.


----------



## WindowsonWashington

congressional


----------



## nealtw

desfunctional


----------



## Frank0

stoned

....


----------



## nealtw

high?...........................


----------



## WindowsonWashington

Towelie....


----------



## Admin

Greatest (character ever)


----------



## Frank0

Spicoli

...


----------



## WindowsonWashington

Apostate...


----------



## Admin

Apostolic

.............


----------



## isola96

Hydrostatic..................


----------



## nealtw

equilibrium..


----------



## WindowsonWashington

unrealistic


----------



## Admin

fabrication


----------



## Frank0

obfuscation


----------



## nealtw

complicating


----------



## Admin

unnecessary

...............


----------



## nealtw

mumbo-jumbo


----------



## isola96

Cajun................


----------



## WindowsonWashington

jambalaya...


----------



## WindowsonWashington

One of my favorites...


----------



## Admin

Cooking? 

..........


----------



## Frank0

microwave

.


----------



## nealtw

nuking................


----------



## Frank0

Godzilla

..


----------



## Admin

Monster

............


----------



## nealtw

Japan............


----------



## Frank0

Yamamoto

.


----------



## nealtw

adidas...............


----------



## Admin

Nike

.............


----------



## nealtw

waffles.......


----------



## isola96

Maple...........


----------



## nealtw

syrup..............


----------



## Admin

simple

...........


----------



## nealtw

minds.............


----------



## Rusty

common........


----------



## nealtw

denominator


----------



## Admin

bottom

..........


----------



## nealtw

under...............


----------



## WindowsonWashington

folder.....


----------



## Admin

desktop

............


----------



## nealtw

computer.............


----------



## isola96

File..................


----------



## nealtw

lost......................


----------



## Admin

Television


----------



## WindowsonWashington

Hernandez...


----------



## nealtw

get-away..............


----------



## isola96

Forever.........&hellip;


----------



## Admin

Batman 

...........


----------



## Chris

Crime............


----------



## isola96

Wave............


----------



## nealtw

tsunami.........


----------



## Chris

Wet...............


----------



## nealtw

"T" shirt..............


----------



## isola96

Contest............


----------



## nealtw

judge............


----------



## isola96

Happy............


----------



## Chris

Joy.........


----------



## Admin

(of) Cooking

.................


----------



## Chris

Meth...........


----------



## nealtw

glass...............


----------



## Chris

90's................


----------



## nealtw

centenarian....


----------



## Admin

centaur 

...........


----------



## Chris

Elephant............


----------



## isola96

Peanuts...........


----------



## nealtw

Snoopy................


----------



## Admin

Spike

............


----------



## Chris

Collar.......


----------



## nealtw

bone...........


----------



## isola96

Chiller...............


----------



## nealtw

movie...................


----------



## Admin

Film

..................


----------



## Chris

flick.........


----------



## isola96

Popcorn............


----------



## nealtw

expensive............


----------



## isola96

Admission..........


----------



## Chris

Club........


----------



## nealtw

Spade.................


----------



## Chris

Shovel.........


----------



## isola96

Dig................


----------



## Chris

Hole.........


----------



## Admin

fall

..................


----------



## Chris

Spring.......


----------



## nealtw

equinox..........


----------



## isola96

Chevy.............


----------



## Admin

Ford

................


----------



## Chris

Dodge...............


----------



## nealtw

ram....................


----------



## Chris

Charger........


----------



## nealtw

roadrunner..........


----------



## Chris

Hemi.............


----------



## nealtw

head.......................


----------



## Admin

tail

............


----------



## isola96

Spin.......


----------



## nealtw

doctor.........................


----------



## Chris

Shrink...........


----------



## nealtw

wrap.....................


----------



## isola96

Pallet..........


----------



## nealtw

spinner.......................


----------



## Chris

Bait..........


----------



## Admin

Magic
........


----------



## isola96

Trick......


----------



## nealtw

question......


----------



## isola96

Answer.........


----------



## nealtw

multiple....


----------



## Chris

Hemroids?..........


----------



## isola96

Doughnut.........


----------



## Admin

Breakfast

...............


----------



## nealtw

lunch..................


----------



## isola96

Beer.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pong......


----------



## Chris

Ping.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

golf......


----------



## nealtw

clubs......................


----------



## isola96

Dancing..........


----------



## nealtw

partner......


----------



## Admin

business
...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

plan......


----------



## Chris

Never...........


----------



## nealtw

ending.................


----------



## Chris

Beer..........


----------



## nealtw

hat................


----------



## Frank0

trick

.....


----------



## nealtw

deceptive....................


----------



## Fireguy5674

sneaky..........


----------



## Admin

sneakers 

.............


----------



## isola96

Pumps........


----------



## nealtw

heels...........................


----------



## isola96

Dress......


----------



## nealtw

black.........................


----------



## dthornton

white ........


----------



## nealtw

dots..........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

spots.........


----------



## Frank0

dalmatian

..


----------



## nealtw

oldog.......................


----------



## isola96

Puppy.........


----------



## Fireguy5674

Cute.......


----------



## Admin

Kitty

...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Litter....


----------



## isola96

Smells.......


----------



## nealtw

olfactory............


----------



## dthornton

piglets .................


----------



## nealtw

weiners...........


----------



## Chris

Bbq.............


----------



## Admin

Brisket

............


----------



## Chris

Sandwich.........


----------



## isola96

Chips.......


----------



## Chris

Coke.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Illegal.....


----------



## nealtw

search..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Seizure .....


----------



## nealtw

epileptic..............


----------



## Admin

disorder

.............


----------



## nealtw

misunderstood


----------



## dthornton

motives .....


----------



## nealtw

incentive................


----------



## Frank0

bonus 

.....


----------



## nealtw

points................


----------



## Chris

Hoops...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Beer.......


----------



## Chris

Yum....&hellip;


----------



## Admin

tacos

.............


----------



## nealtw

hot..........................


----------



## Admin

burn

..............


----------



## nealtw

quench................


----------



## Chris

Beer..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bar.......


----------



## nealtw

tender.....


----------



## Chris

Beer...........


----------



## nealtw

stuck.................


----------



## Chris

Nut........


----------



## Admin

bolt

..............


----------



## nealtw

washer...............


----------



## isola96

Toggles.......


----------



## nealtw

switches.............


----------



## Admin

throwing 

...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fit..........


----------



## nealtw

tantrom.........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Toddler........


----------



## nealtw

spoiled...............


----------



## isola96

Brat.........


----------



## nealtw

MacEnroe.............


----------



## Admin

Tennis 

...........


----------



## nealtw

elbo..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Macaroni ........,


----------



## nealtw

cheese..................


----------



## Frank0

disco 

.....


----------



## Chris

Ball.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

hitch......


----------



## Rusty

wed...........


----------



## Frank0

bondage

....


----------



## oldognewtrick

indentured...


----------



## Rusty

teeth......


----------



## oldognewtrick

False.....


----------



## Chris

Taxes.......


----------



## Admin

Texas

...........


----------



## nealtw

Instruments


----------



## Admin

calculators 

............


----------



## nealtw

abacus.....................


----------



## Frank0

alpacas

...


----------



## nealtw

fur..........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Douglas.....


----------



## Admin

MacArthur 
.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Park.......


----------



## nealtw

Central..............................


----------



## isola96

Perk.............


----------



## nealtw

coffee................


----------



## isola96

Friends..........


----------



## nealtw

Jennifer...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hot!  .....


----------



## nealtw

tamales...............


----------



## Frank0

Tequila 
...


----------



## nealtw

worm...........................


----------



## Frank0

wood

......


----------



## Admin

oak

............


----------



## nealtw

barrel.........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Roll.......


----------



## Rusty

donut.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hole.......


----------



## isola96

Black............


----------



## nealtw

Ebony,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## isola96

Eyes...........


----------



## nealtw

blink..................


----------



## Admin

Gone
.................


----------



## nealtw

fishin,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## isola96

Information


----------



## nealtw

data...................................


----------



## Frank0

slave

.....


----------



## nealtw

driver.......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Danica......


----------



## Admin

Patrick
..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Henry......


----------



## nealtw

ford........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Trucks.......


----------



## nealtw

unimog...........................


----------



## Frank0

brute

.....


----------



## nealtw

force................


----------



## Chris

Thrust..............


----------



## Admin

engine
...........


----------



## nealtw

locomotion


----------



## oldognewtrick

Movement.....


----------



## nealtw

dump..................


----------



## Admin

Garbage
...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

disposal.....


----------



## Rusty

taxes........


----------



## nealtw

levy .......................


----------



## Chris

Water......


----------



## nealtw

wings..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

buffalo....


----------



## nealtw

Sabres..........


----------



## Chris

Tooth..........


----------



## nealtw

abscess...........


----------



## Chris

Dentist ..........


----------



## Admin

Expensive
...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

wife.......


----------



## nealtw

spender................


----------



## oldognewtrick

wife.....


----------



## nealtw

ex......................?


----------



## Chris

Wife..........


----------



## nealtw

freedom..................


----------



## WindowsonWashington

Wallace...


----------



## nealtw

Scotland....................


----------



## WindowsonWashington

kilts.....


----------



## nealtw

bagpipes.............


----------



## Admin

Screech
..........


----------



## Admin

Saved (by the Bell!)


----------



## notmrjohn

Adano
.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

bell.......


----------



## notmrjohn

wether ( that's how its spelled, not so sure about "its"...it's(?)...
wether


----------



## WindowsonWashington

showgirls...


----------



## nealtw

Legs


I guess we can call off the search party for John


----------



## Chris

feet............


----------



## Admin

Toes
..............


----------



## WindowsonWashington

Hammer....


----------



## nealtw

claw..................


----------



## Chris

Woman.........


----------



## nealtw

female.............


----------



## Frank0

agenda

....


----------



## nealtw

plan..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

House........


----------



## nealtw

blueprint..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Roadmap....


----------



## Chris

Travel............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:
			
		

> Travel............



Wishing.....


----------



## Admin

Dreaming 
...........


----------



## Chris

Sleeping...........


----------



## nealtw

nigthmares...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Reality.....


----------



## nealtw

Debt..................


----------



## WindowsonWashington

government..


----------



## nealtw

Participation


----------



## Admin

Mandatory 
............


----------



## nealtw

induction..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

cooktop....


----------



## alesha

oldognewtrick said:
			
		

> cooktop....



Doubleoven


----------



## nealtw

baker................


----------



## Admin

Candle 
..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Stick.....


----------



## Rusty

maker.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mark......


----------



## nealtw

dark..............


----------



## Chris

Beer .........


----------



## nealtw

ale...............


----------



## isola96

Lager......


----------



## nealtw

stout..................


----------



## Chris

Porter.............


----------



## nealtw

Alcoholism.............


----------



## Chris

Meetings........


----------



## nealtw

steps.,...............


----------



## Chris

Cult........


----------



## nealtw

Jones.........................


----------



## Frank0

megalomaniac


----------



## alesha

Landing....


----------



## nealtw

crash.......................


----------



## Chris

Ouch........


----------



## nealtw

exclamation..............


----------



## Chris

Point......


----------



## nealtw

guard..............


----------



## Frank0

dog............


----------



## nealtw

grumpy................


----------



## WindowsonWashington

cat.......


----------



## Admin

Evil
...................


----------



## nealtw

Knievel .......................


----------



## Chris

Broken.......


----------



## nealtw

bones...............


----------



## Admin

Doctor 
.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Who..... ?


----------



## nealtw

cares.......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bears.......


----------



## nealtw

hibernate.................


----------



## Frank0

diet......


----------



## oldognewtrick

SouthBeach


----------



## nealtw

garden................


----------



## Admin

Veggies
........


----------



## nealtw

greens.................


----------



## Admin

collard
..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ties......


----------



## nealtw

shoelace....................


----------



## Chris

swimsuit..........


----------



## Admin

bikini 
.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Island..........


----------



## nealtw

radioactive


----------



## Admin

Imagine (Dragons)


----------



## nealtw

nation.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

building.....


----------



## nealtw

rubble................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barney.....


----------



## nealtw

friends................


----------



## Frank0

moochers
..


----------



## Admin

acquaintances 
................


----------



## nealtw

auld ...........................


----------



## Frank0

reminisce
.


----------



## nealtw

Lang Syne...................


----------



## Admin

New Years
...............


----------



## Rusty

eve.......


----------



## nealtw

party......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Animal.....


----------



## nealtw

house............


----------



## Frank0

Blutarsky

.


----------



## nealtw

burp.............................


----------



## Admin

hiccup
.........


----------



## nealtw

myoclonic..............


----------



## Frank0

jerk (the)

..


----------



## nealtw

goofy..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pluto.....


----------



## Admin

Venus
.........


----------



## nealtw

williams......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Andy......


----------



## nealtw

Griffith...............


----------



## TrevorS

wine


...


----------



## Admin

whine 
.........


----------



## nealtw

complaint..........


----------



## Chris

Department......


----------



## nealtw

store............................


----------



## dthornton

house .........


----------



## nealtw

boat..............


----------



## Frank0

Titanic

...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Iceberg.....


----------



## nealtw

lettuce............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bacon .....


----------



## Chris

Yum!

,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Admin

Tacos
.........


----------



## nealtw

bell......................


----------



## Chris

Ring...........


----------



## nealtw

Pinky.................


----------



## Chris

Brain...............


----------



## nealtw

dead..................


----------



## Frank0

drunk

.....


----------



## nealtw

Intoxicated..............


----------



## Admin

Never
.........


----------



## nealtw

ever...................


----------



## dthornton

again ......


----------



## nealtw

until...............................


----------



## Admin

sometime
.............


----------



## nealtw

future......................


----------



## havasu

generations


----------



## nealtw

younger...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

once.......


----------



## nealtw

past................


----------



## Admin

present 
...............


----------



## nealtw

christmas.............


----------



## Admin

December 
..........


----------



## nealtw

snow..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bunnies..........


----------



## Frank0

rabbit (full on)


----------



## nealtw

hare...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

brained.......


----------



## nealtw

roofer...........


----------



## Chris

Plumber........


----------



## Admin

Trade
.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

barter.......


----------



## nealtw

deal................


----------



## Admin

Make
.........


----------



## nealtw

mistakes---------------


----------



## Admin

constantly 
...........


----------



## nealtw

inventer.............


----------



## Admin

Edison 
..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Electric.....


----------



## nealtw

sparks................


----------



## Frank0

hydrogen

...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Molecular.......


----------



## nealtw

atoms.......................


----------



## Admin

electrons
..........


----------



## nealtw

tiny..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tim.......


----------



## nealtw

tiptoe

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcSlcNfThUA[/ame]


----------



## Admin

Tim
........


----------



## Chris

Larry............


----------



## nealtw

Moe....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Curley.....


----------



## nealtw

slapstick................


----------



## Chris

hickory stick....


----------



## nealtw

chips..................


----------



## Frank0

bullies

...


----------



## nealtw

bikes....................


----------



## Chris

Babes.........


----------



## nealtw

beer......................


----------



## Chris

Bbq...........


----------



## WarmlyYours

Chicken....


----------



## nealtw

wings.....................

And a big welcome to Warmly.


----------



## Admin

spicy
..........


----------



## Chris

Jalapeno..........


----------



## isola96

Poppers .........


----------



## nealtw

peppers????????


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sargent.........


----------



## nealtw

lonely...............


----------



## Chris

Bored.....


----------



## nealtw

board..............


----------



## Chris

Feet......


----------



## Admin

toes
.......


----------



## Chris

Shoes........


----------



## nealtw

boots....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Army.......


----------



## nealtw

salvation............


----------



## Admin

Army
...........


----------



## Chris

Salvation......


----------



## nealtw

studder......................


----------



## Admin

speach 
.........


----------



## nealtw

therapist...........


----------



## Admin

emotions 
......


----------



## nealtw

tears.................................


----------



## Admin

tangles
.........


----------



## nealtw

messy................


----------



## Admin

always
..........


----------



## nealtw

sunny..................


----------



## Admin

Philadelphia
.............


----------



## nealtw

show....................


----------



## Admin

Awesome (show)


----------



## nealtw

fantastic...................


----------



## Chris

Great.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

White......


----------



## Chris

Shark.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Attack.......


----------



## nealtw

victim.........................


----------



## Chris

Scam...........


----------



## Admin

Speakers
...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bose.......


----------



## nealtw

base............................


----------



## Chris

Free..........


----------



## nealtw

sample...............


----------



## dthornton

Test ......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fire ......


----------



## Frank0

pyromania

.


----------



## nealtw

Leppard.............


----------



## Admin

Print
.......


----------



## nealtw

paper..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mâché .......


----------



## nealtw

mask..................


----------



## Admin

Comic
.............


----------



## nealtw

comedians..................


----------



## Chris

Funny

......


----------



## nealtw

Joker,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Admin

Smoker
..........


----------



## Chris

Cancer......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Survivor.....


----------



## nealtw

Quitter.................


----------



## dthornton

Beginnings ..................


----------



## Rusty

endings.....


----------



## havasu

movie.........


----------



## nealtw

trailer................


----------



## havasu

trash......


----------



## nealtw

compactor,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## dthornton

shrink ...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

physciatraic.......


----------



## nealtw

nurse................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cratchet.......


----------



## havasu

curmudgeon


----------



## nealtw

mean...............


----------



## havasu

mistreating


----------



## nealtw

abused............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Battered.....


----------



## nealtw

husband.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Syndrome.....


----------



## havasu

Stockholm...


----------



## nealtw

controlled


----------



## havasu

radio.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Airplane.....


----------



## nealtw

drone...........


----------



## havasu

strike........


----------



## nealtw

three.............


----------



## havasu

two...........


----------



## nealtw

one.................


----------



## havasu

*blastoff...*


----------



## nealtw

misfire................


----------



## havasu

dud.........


----------



## elbo

crap, ...........


----------



## nealtw

can.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Worms.....


----------



## havasu

book.......


----------



## nealtw

dictionary


----------



## oldognewtrick

Webster. .....


----------



## nealtw

merriam.....


----------



## havasu

lady.......


----------



## nealtw

Gaga.........................


----------



## havasu

vomit..........


----------



## nealtw

projectile..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

velocity....


----------



## nealtw

limit...........


----------



## dthornton

outer .......


----------



## nealtw

wear.................


----------



## havasu

undies.....


----------



## nealtw

silk?.....................


----------



## havasu

raw...........


----------



## nealtw

hide..................


----------



## havasu

leather......


----------



## nealtw

tannery...............


----------



## havasu

smelly.....


----------



## nealtw

aromatic...............


----------



## havasu

incense...


----------



## nealtw

burner..........


----------



## havasu

stove.........


----------



## nealtw

range....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rover......


----------



## havasu

expensive....


----------



## nealtw

import.............


----------



## havasu

Taxed.....


----------



## nealtw

tariffed..............


----------



## havasu

scheme.......


----------



## nealtw

smuggle............


----------



## havasu

narcotics...


----------



## nealtw

Anonymous..


----------



## Admin

Proxy
.........


----------



## nealtw

vote...............................


----------



## dthornton

electoral .........


----------



## havasu

college........


----------



## nealtw

educated..


----------



## havasu

guess.....


----------



## havasu

alone?....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Again.......


----------



## nealtw

still...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Moonshine...


----------



## nealtw

hooch.............


----------



## havasu

lightning...


----------



## nealtw

bolt................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Carriage.....


----------



## nealtw

horse...............


----------



## Chris

Fly.......


----------



## nealtw

zipper.............


----------



## havasu

button.......


----------



## nealtw

icon...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Symbol.....


----------



## havasu

drums.......


----------



## nealtw

oil...............


----------



## havasu

lubricant...


----------



## nealtw

Ky..........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hillbilly.


----------



## havasu

barefoot....


----------



## nealtw

bigfoot...............


----------



## havasu

smelly....


----------



## nealtw

odorous..............


----------



## havasu

olfactory...


----------



## nealtw

nosy...............


----------



## havasu

snotty.....


----------



## nealtw

attitude.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Adjustment.......


----------



## havasu

alignment...


----------



## nealtw

Chiropractor


----------



## havasu

quack.....


----------



## nealtw

duck....................


----------



## havasu

huntin'.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

passion.....


----------



## nealtw

passionville................


----------



## havasu

deadend...


----------



## nealtw

cul de sac..............

views here are 10 to 1 for the words that show up here. Come on people sign up and add your words.


----------



## havasu

residential...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Community....


----------



## havasu

colony.......


----------



## nealtw

meeting..............


----------



## havasu

persistent


----------



## nealtw

incorrigible..............


----------



## havasu

uncontrollable


----------



## nealtw

Oldog...................


----------



## havasu

bladder ...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Discomfort.....


----------



## nealtw

perturbation


----------



## oldognewtrick

disquietude


----------



## nealtw

perturbation


----------



## havasu

Agitation....


----------



## nealtw

pissed.................


----------



## havasu

off..........


----------



## nealtw

loading...........


----------



## havasu

cargo..........


----------



## nealtw

pants................


----------



## havasu

clothing.......


----------



## nealtw

gear...............


----------



## havasu

shifting...


----------



## nealtw

grinding.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Burger.....


----------



## nealtw

buns.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Steel.....


----------



## nealtw

fit......................


----------



## havasu

finish.....


----------



## nealtw

paint............


----------



## Admin

fence
.....


----------



## nealtw

swords.................


----------



## havasu

fish...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

saltwater...


----------



## havasu

saltpeter.....


----------



## nealtw

gunpowder..


----------



## havasu

kaboom!......


----------



## nealtw

onomatopoeia

 :banana:


----------



## havasu

interjection


----------



## nealtw

dictionary.............


----------



## havasu

computer.....


----------



## nealtw

mystory..............


----------



## havasu

misspelled...


----------



## nealtw

oops.........................


----------



## havasu

goofed.......


----------



## nealtw

Snafu............


----------



## havasu

Glitch......


----------



## nealtw

music...............


----------



## havasu

sounds.........


----------



## Chris

Ears.........


----------



## havasu

corn.......


----------



## nealtw

starch...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Stiff.....


----------



## nealtw

collar............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ties......


----------



## nealtw

knot....................


----------



## havasu

shoelaces...


----------



## nealtw

new.....................

http://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/ianknot.htm


----------



## havasu

old.........


----------



## nealtw

timer.............


----------



## havasu

stopwatch...


----------



## nealtw

sundial..........


----------



## havasu

garden.....


----------



## nealtw

Flowers...........


----------



## havasu

fertilizer....


----------



## nealtw

spreader............


----------



## havasu

politician...


----------



## nealtw

Politicianese


----------



## havasu

Chinese?...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wal-Mart.....


----------



## havasu

Sam's Club...


----------



## xroodx

iphones on pluto


----------



## havasu

newbie


----------



## nealtw

learning.................


----------



## havasu

curve...........


----------



## nealtw

Blackberry


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jam.......


----------



## nealtw

jar...................


----------



## havasu

head........


----------



## Chris

Toe...........


----------



## havasu

nail......


----------



## nealtw

gun................


----------



## havasu

collection....


----------



## nealtw

hoarding...............


----------



## havasu

television (show)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Reality.....


----------



## nealtw

simple............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Minded,,,,,


----------



## nealtw

forgetfull..........


----------



## havasu

dementia......


----------



## nealtw

alzheimers..........


----------



## havasu

deadly.....


----------



## nealtw

desease..................


----------



## havasu

hospital (or as my daughter use to say, hostible)


----------



## oldognewtrick

treatment....


----------



## havasu

psychological


----------



## Admin

psychiatry 
............


----------



## havasu

shrinks.......


----------



## nealtw

doctors............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nurses.....


----------



## nealtw

aid...............


----------



## havasu

first......


----------



## nealtw

responders...........


----------



## havasu

* present *


----------



## nealtw

fireman?..............


----------



## havasu

cop (retired) and (American Red Cross first responder)


----------



## nealtw

Polite,  
Intelligent
Gentleman.


----------



## havasu

worn out
disabled
retired


----------



## nealtw

alive............


----------



## whitehart

kickin'...


----------



## nealtw

bronco...........


----------



## havasu

Denver....


----------



## nealtw

sandwich..


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hero........


----------



## havasu

Chinese (hello)


----------



## nealtw

Chinglish??

Went to a Chinese wedding last year and MC said he would be Chinglish interpreter.


----------



## havasu

Interpreter (sign language joker)


----------



## nealtw

fake..............:banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick

implants...


----------



## nealtw

spy................


----------



## havasu

Double-agent


----------



## nealtw

snitch.............


----------



## havasu

snatch .........


----------



## nealtw

grab..............


----------



## havasu

take........


----------



## nealtw

understanding


----------



## havasu

misunderstanding


----------



## nealtw

arguement...........


----------



## havasu

tiff......


----------



## nealtw

quarrel...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Feud.......


----------



## nealtw

rage..........


----------



## Admin

comics
............


----------



## nealtw

animation..............


----------



## havasu

movies.......


----------



## nealtw

voice-over


----------



## havasu

soundstage...


----------



## nealtw

backlot....


----------



## havasu

set..........


----------



## nealtw

stage.............


----------



## elbo

fright........


----------



## havasu

Night.....


----------



## havasu

Stalker....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Predator.....


----------



## havasu

missile..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Crisis.....


----------



## havasu

intervention


----------



## oldognewtrick

addiction....


----------



## havasu

sexual....


----------



## nealtw

abuse.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Taxes.....


----------



## nealtw

levies................


----------



## havasu

broken....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Promises.....


----------



## havasu

lies.........


----------



## nealtw

fib...............


----------



## havasu

prevaricate.....


----------



## nealtw

evade.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lame.......


----------



## havasu

Horse.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

manure.....


----------



## nealtw

spreader....


----------



## havasu

prostitute


----------



## nealtw

vulnerable............


----------



## havasu

pride...........


----------



## nealtw

parade............


----------



## havasu

Pasadena...


----------



## nealtw

roses...............


----------



## havasu

garden....


----------



## nealtw

shed........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

antlers.....


----------



## nealtw

yearly..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

physical...


----------



## havasu

mental......


----------



## oldognewtrick

telepathy....


----------



## nealtw

clairvoyance..............


----------



## havasu

Psychic. ..


----------



## nealtw

Mediums................


----------



## havasu

Starbuck's.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

average.....


----------



## nealtw

mean..................


----------



## havasu

nasty.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nausea....


----------



## havasu

squirts........


----------



## oldognewtrick

gushes.....


----------



## havasu

geyser....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Old Faithful


----------



## havasu

eruption......


----------



## oldognewtrick

climax......


----------



## havasu

orgasmic..........


----------



## Chris

Turnip......


----------



## havasu

truck........


----------



## oldognewtrick

stop.......


----------



## nealtw

light.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Saber.......


----------



## havasu

sword......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fish......


----------



## havasu

(called) Wanda


----------



## havasu

abandoned........(in here)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Alone.

Feel better now?


----------



## havasu

Satisfaction


----------



## oldognewtrick

Guaranteed


----------



## havasu

Limitations


----------



## oldognewtrick

Speedlimit


----------



## havasu

broken.....


----------



## alex_gold

heart
.....)))


----------



## nealtw

transplant


----------



## oldognewtrick

Operation.....


----------



## havasu

petticoat....


----------



## oldognewtrick

junction.....


----------



## havasu

connected...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Conjoined.


----------



## havasu

twins.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Peaks.......


----------



## havasu

breasts!
..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hooters.....


----------



## havasu

funbags......


----------



## oldognewtrick

beanbags.....


----------



## havasu

deployment...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Maneuvers.


----------



## havasu

vehicular....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Homicide...


----------



## havasu

manslaughter


----------



## oldognewtrick

Investigation.


----------



## havasu

detective.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kojack.....


----------



## Frank0

Baretta

...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrett.....


----------



## havasu

Esophagus......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Passage.....


----------



## havasu

trail........


----------



## oldognewtrick

head.......


----------



## havasu

start........


----------



## nealtw

line..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Up.........


----------



## nealtw

climb................


----------



## havasu

step.......


----------



## nealtw

ladder...........


----------



## havasu

rungs.......


----------



## nealtw

Dna...................


----------



## havasu

testing......


----------



## oldognewtrick

labratory.....


----------



## havasu

rat...........


----------



## nealtw

trap......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Skeet.......


----------



## nealtw

pull................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pork.......


----------



## nealtw

pig....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hambone...,,,,


----------



## nealtw

Juba  (dance)


----------



## Frank0

Aruba

.....


----------



## nealtw

Noord............


----------



## havasu

lost.........


----------



## nealtw

sometimes!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

occasionaly...


----------



## nealtw

periodic...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

tables.....


----------



## nealtw

chairs......................


----------



## havasu

broken.....


----------



## nealtw

link...........


----------



## havasu

chain.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

reaction...


----------



## havasu

formation.......


----------



## nealtw

planet.............


----------



## havasu

Hollywood...


----------



## nealtw

restaurants...........


----------



## havasu

Hotel.......


----------



## nealtw

California.,,


----------



## Chris

Taxes......


----------



## nealtw

citizenship...........


----------



## havasu

undocumented


----------



## nealtw

workers.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

compensation....


----------



## Chris

Money.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pit.......


----------



## havasu

Olive........


----------



## dthornton

oil ..........


----------



## nealtw

popeye.............


----------



## havasu

spinach .......


----------



## nealtw

hamburger.............


----------



## havasu

buns.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Toasted.....


----------



## havasu

pecans......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pie.......


----------



## havasu

fur........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fox.........


----------



## havasu

News........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hotties...:banana:


----------



## havasu

MILF's.........




:trophy:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Goddess's.....


----------



## havasu

imaginary....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Maybe.......


----------



## havasu

probably......


----------



## oldognewtrick

presumably


----------



## havasu

undoubtedly...


----------



## nealtw

absolutely..............


----------



## havasu

fabulous...


----------



## nealtw

extraordinary.............


----------



## havasu

better.........


----------



## nealtw

butter..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Finger.....


----------



## nealtw

toes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## havasu

socks.........


----------



## Chris

Mittens...


----------



## havasu

gloves.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Boxing.......


----------



## havasu

ring..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

tone.......


----------



## havasu

deaf.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

lepoard.....


----------



## havasu

Hysteria...


----------



## oldognewtrick

photograph


----------



## havasu

Brownie?...


----------



## Admin

Kodak
(I have a Brownie)


----------



## havasu

Hasselblad...


----------



## nealtw

camera......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Shutter.....


----------



## nealtw

speed......


----------



## havasu

demon.......


----------



## nealtw

Dodge..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ball.......


----------



## nealtw

cue,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## oldognewtrick

chalk.....


----------



## nealtw

cube...............


----------



## havasu

ice..........


----------



## nealtw

polar.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

region.......


----------



## nealtw

cold......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cuts.......


----------



## nealtw

hanging participles

Moderator Edit: Theres been a penalty on the thread. This is actually 2 words in a one word game. The penalty will be assessed on the kickoff.


----------



## havasu

examples?...


----------



## oldognewtrick

illustrations.


----------



## nealtw

picture...........


----------



## havasu

classic!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rock.......


----------



## nealtw

stones..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

cojones.....


----------



## havasu

(Rocky Mountain) oysters


----------



## nealtw

bull..................


----------



## havasu

crap........


----------



## nealtw

fertilizer............


----------



## havasu

bags.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Shopping......


----------



## havasu

trip.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Acid.......


----------



## havasu

Pool.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

side.......


----------



## havasu

dishes......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Platters.....


----------



## havasu

(only) you!


----------



## nealtw

1955.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

shoebox.....


----------



## havasu

container....


----------



## nealtw

dumpster..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Diver......


----------



## nealtw

Recycler............


----------



## havasu

auto........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Asphyxiation.


----------



## havasu

Death.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wobble....


----------



## havasu

Jeep.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wrangler.....


----------



## havasu

Tj..........


----------



## nealtw

wagoneer................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Limited...


----------



## havasu

unlimited.....


----------



## nealtw

quantity..........


----------



## havasu

quality......


----------



## nealtw

pricey...........


----------



## havasu

cars...........


----------



## nealtw

Lamborghini


----------



## havasu

Maybach....


----------



## nealtw

Luftfahrzeug-Motorenbau


----------



## havasu

Subaru ..........


----------



## bud16415

nealtw said:


> Luftfahrzeug-Motorenbau


 

*sesquipedalian     *


----------



## havasu

loquaciousness


----------



## bud16415

garrulous


----------



## oldognewtrick

verbose.....


----------



## nealtw

google..............


----------



## havasu

lazy...........


----------



## nealtw

yes....................:banana:


----------



## havasu

ditto........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mark.......


----------



## havasu

yourang???


----------



## oldognewtrick

telephone...


----------



## havasu

cellphone.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

ringtone...


----------



## havasu

song............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bird.......


----------



## havasu

prey.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Predator...


----------



## nealtw

hawk.............


----------



## havasu

night..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Terrors. .....


----------



## nealtw

terrorsaur...............


----------



## havasu

Rex?............


----------



## nealtw

old.................


----------



## havasu

new..........


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick.........


----------



## havasu

oneofakind!


----------



## bud16415

sonofagun........


----------



## havasu

paininthearse!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> paininthearse!



acknowledged...


----------



## Admin

jumbled
.......


----------



## havasu

juggled ...


----------



## oldognewtrick

chainsaws...


----------



## havasu

Bandages....


----------



## nealtw

wrapped...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tightly....,


----------



## nealtw

wound..............


----------



## havasu

clock......


----------



## nealtw

watcher
...............


----------



## havasu

bird.......


----------



## nealtw

brain.............


----------



## havasu

tease......


----------



## nealtw

strip...............


----------



## havasu

mall..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rat.......


----------



## havasu

Patrol.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sandunes...


----------



## havasu

Jeeps!
..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Formerowner


----------



## havasu

Keith.......


----------



## Chris

Monkey.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Butt.......


----------



## nealtw

roast..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

coffeebeans


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> coffeebeans


 What was that two word penalty?

Edit: no, poetic liscense...


----------



## nealtw

grinder....


----------



## havasu

machine...


----------



## nealtw

computer..............


----------



## havasu

Lap...........


----------



## nealtw

dancer....................


----------



## havasu

Tiny..........




(yep, by Elton John)


----------



## nealtw

Tim..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Horton.....


----------



## nealtw

donuts....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ummmmm...... (donuts as Homer Simpson would say...)


----------



## havasu

Jelly (donuts!)


----------



## nealtw

jam...............


----------



## havasu

Traffic......


----------



## nealtw

lights................


----------



## havasu

....camera........


----------



## nealtw

action............


----------



## havasu

......rolling..........


----------



## nealtw

cut...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

circumcised...


----------



## nealtw

Joshua...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tree.......


----------



## nealtw

house,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## havasu

M.d............


----------



## nealtw

Gregory ...........


----------



## havasu

Hugh (Laurie)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Heffner (bunny)


----------



## havasu

(my) Idol.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hero.......


----------



## nealtw

sandwich..............


----------



## havasu

Islands.....


----------



## Chris

Paradise...


----------



## havasu

Lost..........


----------



## Admin

Milton
.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bradley.....


----------



## nealtw

smoker...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cough.......


----------



## nealtw

drops...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fumble....


----------



## nealtw

grope.................


----------



## havasu

handful.......


----------



## nealtw

molester..............


----------



## havasu

Chester..........


----------



## nealtw

field...................


----------



## havasu

Spring........


----------



## nealtw

March..........


----------



## havasu

Army........


----------



## oldognewtrick

ants.......


----------



## havasu

drones.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

surveillance


----------



## havasu

system.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Drainage.......


----------



## havasu

catheter ...


----------



## oldognewtrick

urological.....


----------



## havasu

term.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Limit.......


----------



## havasu

access...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Restricted....


----------



## havasu

grounded...


----------



## bud16415

Knobntube .........


----------



## havasu

ancient........


----------



## nealtw

ailein................


----------



## havasu

speechless


----------



## nealtw

GaGa.........................(lady)


----------



## havasu

non-traditional


----------



## nealtw

different.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

understated...


----------



## nealtw

Traduction


----------



## havasu

&#1055;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076;...


----------



## nealtw

Translation


----------



## havasu

language......


----------



## nealtw

interpretation


----------



## havasu

exegesis........


----------



## nealtw

explanation..


----------



## havasu

Google...


----------



## Admin

define
......


----------



## havasu

expound ...


----------



## oldognewtrick

disseminate


----------



## havasu

Inseminate


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fertility....


----------



## havasu

clinic.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Free.......


----------



## havasu

Obamacare (just a joke folks!)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Trainwreck...


----------



## nealtw

Cnr........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rcmp.......


----------



## havasu

Dudley......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Do Right.....


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> Do Right.....


What was that penalty for two words?:rofl:


dim-witted


----------



## oldognewtrick

(Penalties, It's assessed on the kickoff. )

Slow...,,,


----------



## nealtw

old...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

News.......


----------



## nealtw

N.j...................


----------



## havasu

Fatboy.....


----------



## nealtw

trouble..................


----------



## havasu

double.........


----------



## nealtw

quadruple ...........


----------



## havasu

five..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cinco.....


----------



## nealtw

de mayo...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

margaritas


----------



## nealtw

mariachi............


----------



## oldognewtrick

sombrero .......


----------



## havasu

Charros........


----------



## nealtw

party.................


----------



## havasu

hearty........


----------



## nealtw

hardly.................


----------



## havasu

barely....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Clad.......


----------



## havasu

armor.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Plated.....


----------



## nealtw

tank..................


----------



## havasu

Top..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bubblegum....


----------



## nealtw

Crisis ..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Management

I did not know this...https://www.google.com/search?q=cri...F-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7AURU_enUS500


----------



## nealtw

consulting................


Neither did I until I googled bubblegum for ideas.


----------



## oldognewtrick

opinion....


----------



## nealtw

subjective......


----------



## oldognewtrick

objective...


----------



## havasu

findings....


----------



## nealtw

guilty...............?


----------



## havasu

Acquitted...


----------



## nealtw

walked.................


----------



## havasu

Hung.......


----------



## nealtw

jury..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

dozen.......


----------



## nealtw

indecision....


----------



## oldognewtrick

inconclusive


----------



## nealtw

hearsay................


----------



## oldognewtrick

inadmissible


----------



## nealtw

kangaroo............


----------



## havasu

pouch..........


----------



## nealtw

joey.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

graziano...


----------



## havasu

Rocky......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Stallone.....


----------



## havasu

Sly.........


----------



## Admin

Stallion
..........


----------



## havasu

horse?      
.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Manure.....


----------



## havasu

farm.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barn.......


----------



## havasu

Yard.......


----------



## nealtw

meter......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Parking.....


----------



## nealtw

lot...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Abraham....


----------



## havasu

Lincoln?...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Welders.....


----------



## havasu

superb......


----------



## oldognewtrick

brilliance....


----------



## havasu

shining....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kubrick....


----------



## havasu

Stanley.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Livingston....


----------



## havasu

name?
..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yes.......


----------



## havasu

Negative.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Polarity.....


----------



## havasu

Terminals...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Battery....


----------



## havasu

Charger...


----------



## Chris

Dodge......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bullets.......


----------



## havasu

limited....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Access.......


----------



## havasu

Denied......


----------



## nealtw

entry..................


----------



## havasu

door........


----------



## nealtw

locked...............


----------



## havasu

(and) loaded...


----------



## nealtw

safety..............


----------



## havasu

First........


----------



## nealtw

after?...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Thought...


----------



## nealtw

idea..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bright.....


----------



## nealtw

light................


----------



## oldognewtrick

saber.......


----------



## nealtw

sword............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fish.......


----------



## nealtw

trophy..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wife.......


----------



## nealtw

expensive..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

understated


----------



## nealtw

( *expensive* )


----------



## havasu

speechless...


----------



## nealtw

unbelievable


----------



## havasu

ridiculous....


----------



## nealtw

silly....................




havasu said:


> ridiculous....


You've met my ex?


----------



## oldognewtrick

harebrained


----------



## nealtw

bunnyhop...........


----------



## havasu

dance......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fever.......


----------



## nealtw

disco......................


----------



## havasu

Travolta...


----------



## nealtw

newton-john


----------



## havasu

old..........


----------



## Admin

Oldies
......


----------



## nealtw

experienced


----------



## havasu

lifer.........


----------



## nealtw

Alternative??????????


----------



## havasu

dead.........


----------



## nealtw

end..................


----------



## havasu

story..........


----------



## nealtw

teller...............


----------



## havasu

bank........


----------



## nealtw

wicket............


----------



## havasu

cricket.......


----------



## nealtw

pitch.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

sales.......


----------



## havasu

department...


----------



## nealtw

store.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

safekeeping


----------



## nealtw

vault.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pole.......


----------



## nealtw

Jennifer Suhr.............


----------



## havasu

"Jenn"....


----------



## nealtw

Olympian............


----------



## havasu

Gold.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dust.......


----------



## havasu

broom.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Vacum.....


----------



## nealtw

spellcheck.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

potcallingthekettleblack


----------



## nealtw

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> potcallingthekettleblack


 


:beer::::beer:


----------



## nealtw

bud16415 said:


> :beer::::beer:




lookie-loo


----------



## havasu

rubbernecker


----------



## nealtw

gawker.................


----------



## havasu

Moco........


----------



## bud16415

Loco Moco.........


----------



## nealtw

Fieri..............


----------



## havasu

Guy....(just a guy)


----------



## nealtw

successful


----------



## havasu

funny........


----------



## nealtw

camaro...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Topless.....


----------



## havasu

spiked  (doo)


----------



## nealtw

hair....................


----------



## havasu

bald.........


----------



## nealtw

shiny..................


----------



## havasu

polished...


----------



## nealtw

chrome..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bumper....


----------



## nealtw

cars............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Carsmart.....


----------



## havasu

dumb...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dumber.......


----------



## bud16415

Dumbest ........


----------



## nealtw

scientist............


----------



## havasu

knowledgeable


----------



## nealtw

Omniscience


----------



## bud16415

Obamanomics.....


----------



## nealtw

infrastructure


----------



## havasu

engineering...


----------



## nealtw

building..


----------



## oldognewtrick

Blocks......


----------



## havasu

H&r..........


----------



## nealtw

Pumapunku,,,


----------



## havasu

Tiwanaku 


<------------(like my new avatar?)


----------



## nealtw

craftsmen



And yes....................


----------



## havasu

tools........


----------



## nealtw

used....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Abused....

And did Neal say you could use his picture as your avatar?  :banana:


----------



## havasu

knees..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Replacements...


----------



## nealtw

Arthroplasty...........


close, in my picture, I'm holding my pockets out.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bionic.....


----------



## havasu

overrated...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ovr8d......


----------



## nealtw

overate..................


----------



## havasu

rated X?.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

X-ray......


----------



## havasu

glasses!......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Optometrist


----------



## havasu

optimist......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Eternal......


----------



## havasu

external.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Topical.....


----------



## havasu

subcutaneous


----------



## oldognewtrick

hypodermis


----------



## havasu

epidermis...


----------



## oldognewtrick

wrinkled...


----------



## havasu

oldognewtrick......


----------



## oldognewtrick

absoulte.......


----------



## havasu

Chihuahua?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Allbarknobite


----------



## havasu

Superbowl!...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Painfull.....


----------



## nealtw

Sealtle:


----------



## havasu

Pitiful.........


----------



## nealtw

shameful............


----------



## havasu

embarrassing.


----------



## nealtw

history............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Repeats.......


----------



## havasu

itself.........


----------



## nealtw

herself......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Solo.......


----------



## nealtw

Solomon................


----------



## havasu

King...........


----------



## nealtw

Martin............


----------



## havasu

Luther......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jr........


----------



## nealtw

speech...........


----------



## havasu

I................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Have.......


----------



## nealtw

haven't..............


----------



## havasu

a...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Clue.......


----------



## nealtw

clueless..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Seattle...


----------



## havasu

Washington...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Capitals....


----------



## nealtw

Olympia............


----------



## havasu

Olympics........


----------



## nealtw

Sochi...............


----------



## havasu

Sushi??????


----------



## Frank0

squid.....


----------



## nealtw

rubber....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ducky.......


----------



## havasu

bathtub..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ring.......


----------



## havasu

circus.........


----------



## nealtw

De Soleil ...........................


----------



## havasu

Suntan (lotion)


----------



## nealtw

burn....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fireplace...


----------



## nealtw

grate..........


----------



## havasu

cheese.........


----------



## nealtw

head........................


----------



## havasu

motor.........


----------



## nealtw

starter.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pistol.....


----------



## nealtw

blanks..................


----------



## havasu

Mel (that's, that's, that's all folks!)


----------



## nealtw

porky...............


----------



## havasu

P P P Pig!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bugs.......


----------



## havasu

Siegel....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Vegas......


----------



## havasu

LOst..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Youth Hey Neal


----------



## havasu

group.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Encounter...


----------



## nealtw

3rd.........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Aliens .......


----------



## havasu

Undocumented......


----------



## nealtw

workers..................


----------



## havasu

laborers...


----------



## nealtw

constuction.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Zone .........


----------



## nealtw

flag................


----------



## oldognewtrick

OldGlory.....


----------



## nealtw

tattered...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Torn .......


----------



## nealtw

ripped..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Off .......


----------



## nealtw

on................


----------



## havasu

board.......


----------



## nealtw

disinteresred............

spelling is correct.


----------



## havasu

disinterested


----------



## oldognewtrick

impassive.


----------



## nealtw

snoozing............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Siesta.......


----------



## nealtw

sleepy...................


----------



## havasu

Naps!..............


----------



## nealtw

power...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rangers....


----------



## nealtw

Texas..............


----------



## havasu

cowboys...


----------



## nealtw

Caballero............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gaucho ......


----------



## havasu

Nacho's...


----------



## nealtw

grass..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Toro .......


----------



## nealtw

fish.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

sushi .....


----------



## nealtw

raw......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

footage .....


----------



## havasu

appendage...


----------



## oldognewtrick

appurtenance


----------



## nealtw

house...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

repair

.......


----------



## nealtw

talk....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

radio









........


----------



## nealtw

rush...................:rofl:


----------



## oldognewtrick

vaportrails


----------



## nealtw

jets.........................


----------



## havasu

New York.....


----------



## nealtw

state......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Manhattan




....


----------



## nealtw

ghetto..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Blaster....


----------



## nealtw

Old..................


----------



## havasu

dog.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Days.......


----------



## nealtw

tricky..............


----------



## havasu

Dick.........


----------



## nealtw

Jane............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Curtain

....>


----------



## nealtw

rod...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Stewart

Morning Neal!


----------



## nealtw

classic............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rock


..................


----------



## nealtw

Alcatraz...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

escape

................


----------



## havasu

Ford........


----------



## nealtw

mayor.......................


----------



## havasu

arrested....


----------



## nealtw

gangster.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Capone



......


----------



## nealtw

family.....................


----------



## havasu

mob...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wives.......


----------



## havasu

Phony. ....


----------



## oldognewtrick

baloney


..........................


----------



## nealtw

lips&a------s..............


----------



## havasu

anatomy?....


----------



## nealtw

steer...............


----------



## Frank0

navigate...


----------



## havasu

guide..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tv

.................


----------



## havasu

remote.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

access.....


----------



## havasu

denied.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Denial,........


----------



## havasu

parole......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pardon......


----------



## havasu

me............


----------



## nealtw

presidential................


----------



## oldognewtrick

limousines


----------



## havasu

stretch....


----------



## nealtw

truth...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dare.......


----------



## nealtw

game...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Changer....


----------



## havasu

underwear (think about it)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lately.....,


----------



## nealtw

monthly..................


----------



## havasu

occasionally...


----------



## nealtw

periodically..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

sporadically


----------



## nealtw

Clueless............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Seattle......


----------



## nealtw

Wto.................


----------



## havasu

Lax.........


----------



## nealtw

...ative...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

movements...


----------



## havasu

bowel...........


----------



## nealtw

crapshoot.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Obamacare...


----------



## nealtw

time...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bomb.......


----------



## nealtw

fuse.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

short.......


----------



## nealtw

dud.....................


----------



## havasu

Obamacare..:banana:


----------



## nealtw

oops



oldognewtrick said:


> Obamacare...





havasu said:


> Obamacare..:banana:


This may be posted in jest but many here might find this offensive and perhaps should be taken over to the political forum. If this keeps up I will report you both to a moderator.:hide:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Slip......

Don't worry, be happy.


----------



## nealtw

icy..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

roads........


----------



## nealtw

Atlanta..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gridlock...


----------



## nealtw

parkinglot


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lotlizzard.


----------



## nealtw

doubtfull.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

wishful....


----------



## nealtw

dreamer................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Day

........


----------



## nealtw

tripper.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Acid

.......


----------



## nealtw

washed................


----------



## oldognewtrick

jeans

....


----------



## nealtw

levi's..............................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wranglers....


----------



## nealtw

gwgs...........

Canadaian Levi's that actually fit people.


----------



## Chris

Fib.............


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw

bs....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Obamacare....


----------



## nealtw

alzheimer's............


----------



## havasu

Madcow (Remember Boston Legal?)


----------



## nealtw

suits..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

birthday...


----------



## nealtw

party


Support wild life, throw a party.


----------



## havasu

bus...........


----------



## nealtw

Yee Haww...................


----------



## havasu

cowboy......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chaps.......


----------



## nealtw

lads..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

cronies.....


----------



## nealtw

moderators...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Superheroes.


----------



## nealtw

wannabees.


http://www.thesuperheroquiz.com/


----------



## havasu

lifeless.........


----------



## nealtw

hopeless...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Helpless...


and you thought I was going to say obamacare, didn't you,,,:banana:


----------



## nealtw

Useless

Remembered your memory pils.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Information


What pills...


----------



## nealtw

Instructions.

Oh ya, she mixes them in with your bowl of kibbles.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Directions

Only ones are blue and they keep me up all nite...:beer:


----------



## nealtw

erections

My son would tell you that those pills last four hours, no less, it says so on TV.:rofl::rofl:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Steel

....................


----------



## nealtw

Woody....................


You missed that one.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Buzzlightyear

Sometimes you just have to move on...


----------



## nealtw

Cartoon.,,,,,,


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bugs.......


----------



## nealtw

happyrabbit


----------



## oldognewtrick

Harvey


...............


----------



## nealtw

Bigger.........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Harvey

.......


----------



## havasu

biggest.........


----------



## nealtw

hare.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cut .......


----------



## nealtw

trim.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fit.......


----------



## nealtw

exercise.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rights......


----------



## nealtw

fight...........................


----------



## havasu

croak......


----------



## nealtw

frog????????????????


----------



## havasu

dead...........


----------



## nealtw

de grenouilles


----------



## oldognewtrick

Leggs......


----------



## nealtw

fried...........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chicken.....


----------



## nealtw

spicy..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Meatballs...,


----------



## havasu

space.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cadets.....


----------



## nealtw

Armstrong........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Neil......


----------



## nealtw

steps.......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kneel. .....,


----------



## havasu

squat..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

excerise...


----------



## havasu

treadmill (in one hour for me)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Boring

Just remember to turn it on, doesn't count just standing on it, moitionless...:


----------



## havasu

comedian.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sid

Hi Neal


----------



## havasu

Vicious.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rabid 

........,


----------



## nealtw

Dog................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bounty


....


----------



## nealtw

reward..................


----------



## havasu

Divorce.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lawyer......


----------



## havasu

sharks......


----------



## oldognewtrick

SanJose ....


----------



## havasu

basketball?...


----------



## oldognewtrick

No ........


----------



## havasu

Hockey!.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

TeamUSA...


----------



## havasu

Really?....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Really! ......


----------



## havasu

nayourfibbingme


----------



## MarkWood

I WIN!!!!!!!OOOOPSwrronggame.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> nayourfibbingme



Blasphamy....


MW has been sent to the penalty box.....:banana:


----------



## havasu

sacrilegious...


(damn rookie Mark!)


----------



## nealtw

Canada................


----------



## Frank0

Ice.......


----------



## nealtw

cubes...............


----------



## havasu

boxes.....


----------



## nealtw

penalty.............


----------



## havasu

fine.........


----------



## nealtw

misconduct..........


----------



## MarkWood

Canigetoutoftheboxnow?!


----------



## nealtw

keepyourstickontheice


----------



## bud16415

Hemorrhoid...........


----------



## nealtw

hemorrhoidectomy


----------



## havasu

ouch..........


----------



## nealtw

havaseat...........................


----------



## havasu

donut?.......


----------



## nealtw

cop...........................


----------



## havasu

healthy!.....


----------



## nealtw

youarewhatyoueat


----------



## havasu

meow!..........


----------



## nealtw

cats....................?


----------



## Frank0

slink.....


----------



## nealtw

slinky..........................


(toy) for those to young or old to remember.


----------



## Frank0

stairs....


----------



## nealtw

basement............


----------



## havasu

spooky...........


----------



## nealtw

dingy...................


----------



## havasu

(little) boat


----------



## nealtw

skiff..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rowboat.....


----------



## nealtw

sculls................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bones.......


----------



## havasu

chicken.......


----------



## nealtw

feathers..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pillow.......


----------



## nealtw

down.............


----------



## havasu

Blackhawk...


----------



## nealtw

team..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sports.....


----------



## havasu

Illustrated.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Swimsuits...:beer:


----------



## MarkWood

beach!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ball.......


----------



## havasu

blue...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Moon......


----------



## nealtw

lunar.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Eclipse. .......


----------



## nealtw

dark             ...........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Side ........


----------



## nealtw

force................


----------



## havasu

Air.........




(going to say John, but how many would know who he is?)


----------



## nealtw

pollution...........


----------



## havasu

intoxicated.....


----------



## nealtw

drunk.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Driving

Cool people know who John Force is...and his daughters...


----------



## MarkWood

Fast

Everyone knows who John Force is!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lane ........


----------



## nealtw

closed...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Holidays ....


----------



## havasu

cheer..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Leader.....


----------



## havasu

fishing.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Phishing......,


----------



## havasu

computer......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Virus.....


----------



## nealtw

corrupted............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Politicans....


----------



## nealtw

really????????????


----------



## oldognewtrick

Really!!!

Well, maybe not in Canada, but there was that one mayor in Toronto I think.


----------



## nealtw

also........................

You don't watch news from Canada, do you?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Too.......

No, is it as bias as US Newscasts?


----------



## nealtw

besides....................

Same but different
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Senate_expenses_scandal


----------



## oldognewtrick

Myself.....


----------



## nealtw

himself....................


----------



## havasu

herself



???????????


----------



## nealtw

it....................................


----------



## havasu

cousin........


----------



## nealtw

sponge...................


----------



## havasu

Bob..........


----------



## nealtw

buoy........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Anchorage...


----------



## nealtw

chain.............................


----------



## oldognewtrick

gang .......


----------



## nealtw

work..................


----------



## havasu

hard..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rock.......


----------



## havasu

cafe..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

du monde.....


----------



## nealtw

coffee...................


----------



## havasu

Beignets



I was there!


----------



## nealtw

pastry

Then wuzzat has a diet or you.


----------



## havasu

delicious

won't work for me. I gotta be naked on my scale


----------



## nealtw

yuk



what a thought while I'm eating pastry


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ditto......

All the while we have tornados dancing around here, reporting 95 mph gusts in some areas north of town.


----------



## nealtw

Pokémon.....................


----------



## havasu

Anime



Sure. Eat your pastries...I'm starving and would love a bowl of ice cream right now.


----------



## nealtw

movie...

Ice cream diet; Ice cream, a few strawberries, and a chocolate drizzle.


----------



## havasu

popcorn!


I'm about to eat a bowl of yogurt with some granola as a ice cream substitute.


----------



## nealtw

buttered...................

sounds wonderful


----------



## havasu

salt........

I found milk that wasn't spoiled so I had granola cereal instead. Much better!


----------



## nealtw

pepper.

Not much better:help:


----------



## havasu

tree..........


----------



## nealtw

timber..............


----------



## havasu

falling........


----------



## nealtw

hue..............................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tint.......


----------



## Chris

Windows......


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## oldognewtrick

Limo.......


----------



## nealtw

Party..................:beer:


----------



## Chris

Bus..............


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw

driver.................


----------



## havasu

irons






golf anyone?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Handcuffs


No golf, only doing things that are fun anymore.


----------



## havasu

fuzzy









and pink. Just like your bedroom cuffs.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Memories......


----------



## havasu

forgot..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Forgettful...


----------



## havasu

senility






or is it Alzheimer's?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Affirmative. 

........


----------



## havasu

action.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Committee...


----------



## nealtw

committed..................


----------



## havasu

insane....






or married, which is also insane!


----------



## nealtw

goofy.........................


Are you saying Oldog is insane?
Did someone say hockey


----------



## oldognewtrick

Daffy

And yes I've been accused but never declared...

Oh, yes, congratulations to both the mens and womens Canadien hockey teams!:trophy:


----------



## havasu

duck







congrats to the Canadians


----------



## nealtw

donald............



I was cheering for latvia


----------



## oldognewtrick

Trump.....


----------



## havasu

Towers













Old dawg beat me to the last one


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ivory

To slow old man...


----------



## nealtw

card.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Shark......


----------



## nealtw

bite................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fittings.......


----------



## nealtw

plumbing................


----------



## havasu

forums.........









Damn dog got me again


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pins........

Sat in a lawyers office all afternoon...I have a LOT of pent up energy...


----------



## havasu

pencils 









I hate lawyers. I have two of them still working on my divorce settlement. They are just money leaches.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Neck.......


----------



## havasu

geeks.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Squad.......


----------



## havasu

Mod...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chp's........


----------



## havasu

chocolate.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Reese's.......


----------



## havasu

pieces..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

O'eight........


----------



## havasu

bullion......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cube.......


----------



## havasu

Ice........


----------



## nealtw

outside.........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dog.......


----------



## nealtw

house...............................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Repair .......


----------



## nealtw

gibber..................


----------



## havasu

gipper?






Ronnie Reagan?


----------



## nealtw

trickle.......................


----------



## havasu

down............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Feathers.....


----------



## nealtw

quills................................


----------



## dthornton

pens ........


----------



## nealtw

ink,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## havasu

spots.........


----------



## nealtw

test...................


----------



## havasu

exam.........






bend over, this is gunna hurt just a bit....


----------



## nealtw

sample............


----------



## havasu

taste............:


----------



## nealtw

crappy.......................


----------



## havasu

fish...........


----------



## nealtw

guts......................


----------



## havasu

glory............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Days .......


----------



## nealtw

hockey......................

now people in the south can play pond hockey.,


----------



## havasu

puck............


----------



## nealtw

luck...................


----------



## inspectorD

stuck.................:help:


----------



## nealtw

stick

you have to turn the stick to go thru the gate
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQGwDN_e210[/ame]


----------



## havasu

stock.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Market.........


----------



## nealtw

broker...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Poorer....


----------



## nealtw

investors...................


----------



## havasu

speculators...


----------



## nealtw

gambler.................


----------



## havasu

Kenny.......


----------



## nealtw

Rogers............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Roy.......


----------



## nealtw

nellybelle..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Willys.......


----------



## nealtw

Overland..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Toledo.....


----------



## nealtw

scale..................


----------



## havasu

broken..........


----------



## nealtw

leg......................


----------



## havasu

operation  




soon for me!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Monolopy......


----------



## havasu

Candyland......


----------



## nealtw

games........................



soon for me!

self inflicted?


----------



## havasu

Olympic......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Committee....


----------



## havasu

peoplewhomakemoneygoofingoff


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw.......


----------



## nealtw

jealousy...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Paranoia.....


----------



## nealtw

state...................


----------



## havasu

confusion......


----------



## nealtw

Tn.............................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hillbillys


----------



## nealtw

Beverly ......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

d'Angelo...


----------



## nealtw

Mia ..........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sara......


----------



## nealtw

Bueller's....................


----------



## havasu

Ferris.........


----------



## nealtw

wheel.................


----------



## havasu

Fortune..........


----------



## nealtw

teller.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gipsy.......


----------



## nealtw

Cher..................


----------



## havasu

sonny..........







_*I got you babe!*_


----------



## nealtw

Chastity ...............


----------



## havasu

Transgenderfreakazoid


----------



## nealtw

choices...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

questionable...


----------



## havasu

drastic.........


----------



## Chris

Arizona.....


----------



## havasu

immigration?


----------



## oldognewtrick

overpopulation


----------



## havasu

border-crossers


----------



## oldognewtrick

openborder


----------



## havasu

locks












guns, and high fences. No more problem.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Goldie......


----------



## havasu

finger..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

food.......


----------



## havasu

coloring.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Book.......


----------



## nealtw

him, Dano,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## havasu

Hawaii......


----------



## oldognewtrick

grassskirts.


----------



## nealtw

coconutshells


----------



## oldognewtrick

fantasy.....


----------



## nealtw

island.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

d'plane....


----------



## nealtw

boss..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tattoo......


----------



## nealtw

ink.......................


----------



## Chris

Pen...........


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## havasu

pig..........


----------



## nealtw

pigsty........................


----------



## Chris

Police.......


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## havasu

retired........


----------



## nealtw

tireder.................


----------



## Chris

Old.............


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw

wise........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sayings......


----------



## nealtw

foolishness...........


----------



## havasu

life..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Style.......


----------



## havasu

condoms?








I got nothing else!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hotrodgasket...


----------



## nealtw

latex..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Paint......


----------



## nealtw

bynumber.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

watercolor


----------



## nealtw

fingerpaint,,,,,,,,,


----------



## havasu

finger........


----------



## nealtw

salute..................


----------



## havasu

Bird!.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Feathers...


----------



## nealtw

down....................


----------



## havasu

up..........


----------



## nealtw

yours.......................................


----------



## havasu

Who's?............


----------



## nealtw

whomsoever:banana:


----------



## havasu

pointing (fingers?)


----------



## nealtw

blame

Don't point those things, they've got nails in them


----------



## havasu

fault.........


----------



## nealtw

gfci........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Shocking.....


----------



## havasu

tripped (circuit)


----------



## nealtw

breaker.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

19 .........


----------



## havasu

twenty..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jackson

(thats the President on a twenty Neal)


----------



## nealtw

Franklin              
100 $


----------



## havasu

Obama 

$3 bill


----------



## nealtw

care
Priceless, you will see


----------



## havasu

catastrophic


----------



## nealtw

fixerupper...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Trainwreck.....


----------



## havasu

casualties......


----------



## oldognewtrick

fatality.....


----------



## havasu

accident......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Statistic....


----------



## havasu

number........


----------



## oldognewtrick

3

In honor of Daytona and the return of the 3 car.:banana:


----------



## havasu

Nascar.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rickybobby.


----------



## havasu

Talladega....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Infield....


----------



## havasu

fly..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rule.......


----------



## havasu

Golden.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Globes.....


----------



## nealtw

fortuneteller


----------



## havasu

quacks..........?


----------



## nealtw

negative...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ground......


----------



## nealtw

dirt........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bikes.........


----------



## nealtw

x cross........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Moto .......


----------



## havasu

Guzzi.........


----------



## nealtw

Smartphone.................


----------



## havasu

telecommunication


----------



## oldognewtrick

Instantgratification


----------



## nealtw

telegragh..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Daily.......


----------



## havasu

news..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cronkite......


----------



## nealtw

C.b.s.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rather.......


----------



## nealtw

Dan..........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Qualye.......


----------



## nealtw

potatoe................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Baked......


----------



## nealtw

pie.............................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Maker.....


----------



## nealtw

Saralee............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bakery.....


----------



## nealtw

smells:help:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Aroma......


----------



## nealtw

coffee..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Maker......


----------



## nealtw

drip..............


----------



## havasu

irrigation


----------



## nealtw

systems..............


----------



## havasu

legal







(see you all in a few days. I'm headed to the hospital to get a brand new knee!)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Eagle,

Hope all goes well my friend, don't forget to check in with us and give us an update.


----------



## nealtw

nest...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

empty...........


----------



## nealtw

unoccupied...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Vacancy........


----------



## nealtw

space.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Station.......


----------



## nealtw

wagon............


----------



## MarkWood

Red......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ryder......


----------



## nealtw

Radioflyer................


----------



## oldognewtrick

wagon.....


----------



## nealtw

wheels.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Turning .....


----------



## nealtw

lathe..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Plaster...


----------



## nealtw

three-coat


----------



## oldognewtrick

Finish.....


----------



## nealtw

wax........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ear.........


----------



## nealtw

aid..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nurses.........


----------



## nealtw

doctors..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bandaid .......


----------



## havasu

Gauze.............





(I'm back!)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nursecratchet. 

How ya feeling, been wondering how you were doing.


----------



## havasu

Nursecrotchitch





I'm feeling about the same as someone who sat down in front of Mac Truck and my legs were the truck's speed bumps.


----------



## oldognewtrick

CooCoosnest...

So, you up for a round of golf tomorrow?


----------



## nealtw

hrt...................

Going dancing on the weekend? Spring prom.


----------



## havasu

crazy







I guess I am being disciplined. The G/f left my walker on the other side of the room and left to run errands.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Premeditated. 

On GF's part.


----------



## nealtw

oops................

Then you would have to say thoughtfull


----------



## havasu

poops..........







not with my medicine!


----------



## nealtw

scooper

it will all come out in the end.


----------



## oldognewtrick

icecream.....


----------



## nealtw

cone..................


----------



## havasu

heads..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Aykroyd.......


----------



## havasu

Blues...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

St. Louis.......


----------



## nealtw

rams.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

ewes.......


----------



## havasu

Baaaaad!.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

A$$.........


----------



## nealtw

bellwether............


----------



## nealtw

Havasu, It's been a few days ,hope you are not having to much trouble. Don't make us send out send out a search party, Oldog is a good tracker and we do know you live down there on the corner of walk and don't walk.


----------



## oldognewtrick

He's fine, I just kicked him in the knee a lil while ago on Garage Retreat.


----------



## nealtw

See I know you were a good tracking dog.:banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> See I know you were a good tracking dog.:banana:



Not hard to track a guy with crutches, a handicap sticker, riding around in a pink hoveround...


----------



## nealtw

That's why I figured you could handle it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Guess I better check and make sure I didn't ban him...


----------



## havasu

curmudgeon






hello crap heads! I are fine as long as the Old Dog scratches me occasionally!


----------



## nealtw

fuddlewuddle............


----------



## havasu

Gibberish......


----------



## slownsteady

forum...

So havasu, you didn't even give us a chance to comment on what knee to get, whether to install it yourself, and what other things you could do instead of just a simple knee.

(Sorry for jumping into the game uninvited)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Boards




slownsteady said:


> (Sorry for jumping into the game uninvited)



Jump right in, glad to have ya.


----------



## volusiacrazy

Oak.......


----------



## havasu

wood 



Glad to see others join in this insidious game! I'm also surprised that nobody has mentioned my left knee, my right knee and my "we" knee!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Morning


Was about to ask about your high knee...:rofl:


----------



## slownsteady

sickness...

too brain-knee for me!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mental....,


----------



## havasu

breakdown...


----------



## oldognewtrick

nervous.......


----------



## slownsteady

Nelly......


----------



## havasu

Whoa!..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Down.......


----------



## havasu

out................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Back.......


----------



## havasu

Restaurant


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chef.......


----------



## havasu

Iron............





(is Iron Chef still on TV? I loved that show!)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Flay

It appears the America version is still on. 


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_Chef_America


----------



## slownsteady

filet.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Migon.......


----------



## nealtw

mignon?????????????


----------



## slownsteady

yummy...

(filet mignon, that is)


----------



## havasu

(in my) tummy.....


----------



## nealtw

gummy.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bears.......


----------



## nealtw

Brown...............................


----------



## havasu

Cleveland.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Indains......


----------



## nealtw

ball................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Inaugural...


----------



## nealtw

address............


----------



## havasu

location....


----------



## nealtw

zip......................


----------



## havasu

stuck.........


----------



## nealtw

painfull................


----------



## oldognewtrick

kneereplacementsurgery


----------



## nealtw

marathonsoon?


----------



## havasu

Ya'allareabunchofcomedians


----------



## nealtw

catchusifyoucan


----------



## oldognewtrick

Doubtful....


----------



## nealtw

hedoeshaveloadedwords


----------



## havasu

positive.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Charge.

I would have thought you a Glock kinda guy...


----------



## havasu

short







(I'm a lover of all kinds of guns.)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Change. 

I understand.


----------



## nealtw

coins.....................


----------



## slownsteady

fountain.....


----------



## havasu

wishing.........


----------



## nealtw

blarneystone

St. Patrick was a Scott.


----------



## havasu

green...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

eggs......


----------



## nealtw

beer..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hungover.....


----------



## havasu

aspirin.......


----------



## nealtw

drug......................


----------



## havasu

away.........


----------



## nealtw

robford..........


----------



## slownsteady

mayor (?).....


----------



## nealtw

fool..................................


----------



## havasu

gold..........


----------



## nealtw

coins
$10M...........................


----------



## havasu

candy.......


----------



## nealtw

jawbreakers....................


----------



## havasu

marbles.......


----------



## nealtw

Keepsies ..................


----------



## slownsteady

cats-eye...


----------



## nealtw

steelies......................


----------



## havasu

pearlies...........


----------



## nealtw

agates...................


----------



## slownsteady

stone.........


----------



## nealtw

wall............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jackson.......


----------



## nealtw

Thomas.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jefferson....


----------



## nealtw

starship............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Enterprise....


----------



## nealtw

rent-a-car................


----------



## oldognewtrick

rent-a-cop...


----------



## nealtw

wannabe............


----------



## havasu

PaulBlart...


----------



## nealtw

funny...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Girl.......


----------



## nealtw

boy...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wonder......


----------



## nealtw

bread.....................


----------



## havasu

dough.........


----------



## nealtw

Deadpresidents


----------



## oldognewtrick

Currency....


----------



## havasu

deflated.......


----------



## nealtw

flaccid.................


----------



## havasu

relaxed.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Vacation....


----------



## nealtw

resort...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

ClubMed....


----------



## nealtw

inclusive...................


----------



## havasu

exclusive.....


----------



## nealtw

between..................


----------



## havasu

thighs?   ....................


----------



## nealtw

turkey............:rofl:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Stuffing......


----------



## havasu

gravy........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pumpkinpie


----------



## havasu

dessert.......


----------



## nealtw

just..................


----------



## havasu

because.....


----------



## nealtw

family................


----------



## havasu

gathering........


----------



## nealtw

festive..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

occasions.......


----------



## nealtw

arguements...(politics)


----------



## slownsteady

tea.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

disambiguation


----------



## nealtw

A.C.A. :banana:


----------



## havasu

vomit...........


----------



## nealtw

sick.....................

not often what makes you sick is also the cure.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Feeling.......


----------



## nealtw

imaginary..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

wonderland....


----------



## nealtw

getusedtoit............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Non-conformist....


----------



## havasu

Lemmings.......


----------



## nealtw

game.............


----------



## havasu

dice.........


----------



## nealtw

loaded.....................


----------



## havasu

bullets.......


----------



## nealtw

jacket........................


----------



## havasu

suit............


----------



## slownsteady

vest...........


----------



## havasu

life......


----------



## nealtw

savor..........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Taste......


----------



## nealtw

sweet....................


----------



## havasu

onions.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Green.......


----------



## havasu

Hornet........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hudson......,


----------



## nealtw

bay...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Window......


----------



## nealtw

well......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Digger......


----------



## nealtw

hole.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Courtney....


----------



## nealtw

love...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Shack......


----------



## nealtw

sugar...................


----------



## havasu

bear.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Naked.....


----------



## havasu

granola..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bar........


----------



## havasu

gold........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Standard.......


----------



## havasu

oil.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Squeaky......


----------



## havasu

wheel.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrow......


----------



## havasu

Clyde.........



(http://www.biography.com/people/clyde-barrow-229532)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Stubblefield


----------



## havasu

Parker.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Colonel........


----------



## havasu

Elvis!..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Houndog......


----------



## havasu

wolf.......


----------



## nealtw

WolframAlpha


----------



## havasu

Dyslexia......


----------



## nealtw

yes......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Si..........


----------



## nealtw

Slovenia...............


----------



## havasu

foreigner......


----------



## nealtw

neighbors...................


----------



## slownsteady

fences....


----------



## nealtw

Gates..............


----------



## slownsteady

Bill.................


----------



## nealtw

loaded.....$


----------



## oldognewtrick

philanthropist


----------



## nealtw

Africa.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Toto.......


----------



## havasu

toilet.........


----------



## nealtw

flush.................$


----------



## havasu

movement.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

bethoven...


----------



## havasu

symphony...


----------



## oldognewtrick

5TH

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4IRMYuE1hI[/ame]


----------



## havasu

robust.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

flavours...


----------



## havasu

coffee.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barista.....


----------



## nealtw

cafe.,.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

HardRock...


----------



## nealtw

grunge.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nirvana.....


----------



## nealtw

Seatle................


----------



## havasu

Slew..........


----------



## nealtw

Derby..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

ChurchillDowns


----------



## nealtw

Kentucky...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Louisville


----------



## slownsteady

slugger............


----------



## nealtw

field....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Baseball....


----------



## nealtw

summer................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Olympics.....


----------



## havasu

games........


----------



## nealtw

bigbusiness...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Obamacare....


----------



## nealtw

freedrugs..................


----------



## Chris

Goodtimes.......


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jeffersons....,


----------



## havasu

Wheezie....?


----------



## oldognewtrick

George.....


----------



## havasu

Moovin'onup....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Eastside.....


----------



## havasu

Bloods..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

L.a. ..........


----------



## havasu

Gangsters.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Soprano ..... X


----------



## nealtw

tenor................................


----------



## havasu

Singing........


----------



## nealtw

snitch................


----------



## oldognewtrick

tattletale


----------



## nealtw

whistleblower.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Snowden......


----------



## nealtw

turncoat............

Oldog, did you miss this. http://www.houserepairtalk.com/f34/low-slope-roofing-underlayment-question-17496/


----------



## havasu

overcoat........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Parka. 

I didn't miss it, reply is to long to post from my phone.


----------



## havasu

Ski..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Alps.......


----------



## nealtw

peaks.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Twin ........


----------



## nealtw

cities...............


----------



## havasu

suburban........


----------



## nealtw

streets..............................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Boulevard....


----------



## nealtw

sunset..................


----------



## havasu

sunrise......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tequila ....


----------



## havasu

cocktails...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Margarita...


----------



## nealtw

happyhour.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Halfprice....


----------



## nealtw

halffull..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Halfoff......


----------



## slownsteady

halfmast...

but I'd rather get back to tequila!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Halfpast...

One Tequila, two Tequila, three Tequila, floor.


----------



## nealtw

halfdead....


----------



## havasu

Alive!..........


----------



## nealtw

halfbaked..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Intoxicated.


----------



## nealtw

looped..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Inebriated


----------



## nealtw

stammering..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Staggering...


----------



## nealtw

dwi


had to drive,couldn't walk  :trophy:


----------



## havasu

ossifer........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Drrunktank


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> ossifer........



How many times were you refered to as that in your career? Bet you knew right then where this was going to end...:rofl:


----------



## nealtw

housgow...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pokey.....


----------



## havasu

Graybar (hotel)


Yep. What I found funny was that it didn't matter how drunk someone was, it was always, "only two."


----------



## nealtw

klink.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Colonel. .....


----------



## havasu

kernel ......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Corn..... ...


----------



## nealtw

maze..........................


----------



## havasu

game........


----------



## oldognewtrick

wildlife.......


----------



## nealtw

rescue.........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

emergency...


----------



## nealtw

911...............................


----------



## oldognewtrick

5-o
.......,


----------



## nealtw

mcgarrett.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Magnum.......


----------



## nealtw

thomas..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

P. I. 
.......


----------



## nealtw

robinsnest...............


----------



## slownsteady

eggs.............

(blue ones)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Benedict...


----------



## havasu

Hollendaise


----------



## oldognewtrick

Béarnaise...


----------



## havasu

Marinara.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Alfredo......,


----------



## havasu

chocolate.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

bunnies.....


----------



## havasu

wine...........


(damn Dawg, we're talking sauces, not wabbits!)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Whine....


----------



## havasu

cheese............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Whiz......


----------



## havasu

kid...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Billy......


----------



## havasu

goat..........


----------



## nealtw

nanny..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

State.......


----------



## nealtw

denial.............


----------



## havasu

River............


(get it...LOL!)


----------



## nealtw

boat................


----------



## havasu

charter.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lease.......


----------



## nealtw

rent....................


----------



## havasu

(a) wreck.......


----------



## nealtw

junker.........

Hows the knee doing?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Clunker.....


----------



## nealtw

ratrod.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Custom.....


----------



## havasu

modified....


----------



## nealtw

chopped...............


----------



## havasu

lowered.......


----------



## nealtw

lowrider............


----------



## havasu

dingleballs


----------



## nealtw

whateverthisis


----------



## oldognewtrick

cardesigneroncrack

(Is that even a word? Is that even a van?)


----------



## nealtw

transformer..............


----------



## havasu

Wasteofmoney....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Beautyisintheeyeofthebeerholder


----------



## havasu

(I love) beer!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Homebrew....


----------



## nealtw

keg..............................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tap.......


----------



## nealtw

lever.................


----------



## havasu

age...........


----------



## nealtw

aged..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Agged.....


----------



## nealtw

decrepit...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

dilapidated


----------



## nealtw

barn...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Door.......


----------



## nealtw

man.............


----------



## slownsteady

manniquin......


----------



## nealtw

fake..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

enhancements...


----------



## nealtw

enlarger............


----------



## havasu

magnifier.....


----------



## nealtw

lens..................


----------



## havasu

optics.....


----------



## nealtw

spectacles............


----------



## havasu

spectacular......


----------



## nealtw

amazing...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Grace......


----------



## nealtw

JohnNewton....


----------



## havasu

FigNewton...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Waynenewton


----------



## havasu

Olivianewton (John)


----------



## oldognewtrick

(John) travolta.


----------



## nealtw

fever.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Saturday...


----------



## havasu

Night..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Live......


----------



## nealtw

weekly...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

weakly....


----------



## nealtw

weakling......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Frail.......


----------



## nealtw

gramma...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Granny......


----------



## nealtw

smith.............


----------



## havasu

Brothers....


----------



## nealtw

cough....................


----------



## slownsteady

hack............


----------



## nealtw

wack......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hit.......


----------



## nealtw

strike..................


----------



## havasu

picket........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wilson

(thought I was gonna say nose, didn't ya havasu)


----------



## nealtw

Castaway...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Robinson...


----------



## nealtw

duck................


----------



## oldognewtrick

commander.............


----------



## havasu

Cody 

(love this song)

[ame]http://youtu.be/3R7l7nDuj1o[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hotrod.......


----------



## havasu

Lincoln.......


----------



## nealtw

Zepher.....................


----------



## havasu

(a light) wind


----------



## nealtw

breeze...........


----------



## slownsteady

Drew......


----------



## nealtw

Barrymore.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lionel......


----------



## nealtw

trains...................


----------



## havasu

animals....


----------



## nealtw

zoo..............................


----------



## havasu

keeper.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gate........


----------



## havasu

Golden..........


----------



## oldognewtrick




----------



## havasu

Shower

(whassup Dawg, someone got your tongue?) :banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Head.......

I don't know what happened, I think Neal tried to ban me again.


----------



## havasu

cheese 


(again?)


----------



## nealtw

whiz.................


----------



## havasu

kid...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Billy......


----------



## nealtw

goat..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pontiac...


----------



## nealtw

chieftain....................


----------



## slownsteady

celtic......


----------



## havasu

Boston..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Teaparty....


----------



## havasu

taxation.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

burden......


----------



## havasu

Eric 

(and the Animals....one of my favorite songs of all times!)

http://youtu.be/0sB3Fjw3Uvc


----------



## oldognewtrick

War

another of his great songs.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i0DMbCKnAg&list=RD3i0DMbCKnAg#t=46[/ame]


----------



## havasu

& Peace

(another good song related to peace)

http://youtu.be/_6mKMV0d2cs


----------



## slownsteady

Tolstoy.......

As much as I love Eric Burden's version, we can't give him the writing credit. It's an old song.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_of_the_rising_sun


----------



## oldognewtrick

Leo.......


----------



## havasu

(Sayer, from the) elegant (eighty's)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoXcRw9gJCA[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

nostalgia............


----------



## oldognewtrick

sentimentality


----------



## nealtw

timetravel..............


----------



## havasu

Wilburys......

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwqhdRs4jyA[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

gremlin................


----------



## havasu

(The epitome of an ugly) car.....


----------



## nealtw

yugo.................


----------



## havasu

Pacer..........


----------



## nealtw

lark....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Meadow....


----------



## nealtw

swamp.................


----------



## havasu

Thing..........


----------



## nealtw

Vw.....................


----------



## havasu

Rabbit......


----------



## nealtw

wonderland............


----------



## oldognewtrick

winter.......


----------



## nealtw

spring:banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Board......


----------



## nealtw

meeting............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rendezvous


----------



## nealtw

tête-à-tête............


----------



## oldognewtrick

discourse....


----------



## nealtw

discussion..........


----------



## havasu

chat...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Room........


----------



## havasu

Romper....


----------



## nealtw

Victoria'sSecret


----------



## slownsteady

SecretService.....


----------



## nealtw

meninblack


----------



## oldognewtrick

TommyLee...


----------



## havasu

*Jones*...........


----------



## nealtw

willardsmith


----------



## oldognewtrick

Willardscott


----------



## havasu

WillardMovie


----------



## nealtw

Borgnine....................


----------



## havasu

McHale's........


----------



## nealtw

timconway..


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rowland&Martin


----------



## nealtw

goldiehawn..........


----------



## havasu

Kurtrussell


----------



## nealtw

lucky.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Schmuck.....


----------



## nealtw

Yiddish??????????????


----------



## oldognewtrick

baleboste..,,,


----------



## nealtw

twofailedthattest


----------



## havasu

whattest????????


----------



## nealtw

baleboste..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> baleboste..............



It's yiddish...look it up.

baleboste&#8194; _ba·le·bos·te/&#716;b&#593;l&#601;&#712;b&#652;st&#601;, -&#712;b&#596;s-/ Show Spelled [bah-luh-buhs-tuh, -baws-] Show IPA 
noun Informal.  
a capable, efficient housewife, especially a traditional Jewish one, devoted to maintaining a well-run home._


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jibberish...,


----------



## nealtw

get...........................also yiddish


----------



## oldognewtrick

Divorce....


----------



## nealtw

divide..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Conquer.....


----------



## nealtw

hardly...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

working.....


----------



## nealtw

labour................


----------



## havasu

Labor

(DernCanadiansandtheirunnecessaryletters!)


----------



## nealtw

colour,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## oldognewtrick

Purple......


----------



## nealtw

eggplant................


----------



## havasu

parmigiana


----------



## nealtw

chicken.........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Divan.......


----------



## nealtw

broccoli..............


----------



## havasu

cheesy............


----------



## nealtw

pickuplines...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Howyoudoin?


----------



## nealtw

badback.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

chiropractor.

Talk to havasu, he's our resident painolgyist.


----------



## nealtw

quack..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

goose.....


----------



## nealtw

honk....................

ducksquack


----------



## oldognewtrick

Honkeytonk


Not if you're driving slow in the fast lane...


----------



## nealtw

speakeasy...................
need a bigger engine in the lawnmower?
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNPxIibhcKY[/ame]


----------



## havasu

lounge


(Silly arse country boy made me laugh when he said...I gotta pee)


----------



## nealtw

bar.....................


----------



## havasu

saloon.....


----------



## nealtw

tavern.................


----------



## slownsteady

ale..............


----------



## havasu

Ginger!


(ah yes, I can here it now...


Just sit right back and you'll hear a tale, 
A tale of a fateful trip 
That started from this tropic port 
Aboard this tiny ship. 

The mate was a mighty sailing man, 
The skipper brave and sure. 
Five passengers set sail that day 
For a three hour tour, a three hour tour. 

The weather started getting rough, 
The tiny ship was tossed, 
If not for the courage of the fearless crew 
The minnow would be lost, the minnow would be lost. 

The ship set ground on the shore of this uncharted desert isle 
With Gilligan 
The Skipper too, 
The millionaire and his wife, 
The movie star 
The professor and Mary Ann, 
Here on Gilligans Isle. 


So this is the tale of the castaways, 
They're here for a long, long time, 
They'll have to make the best of things, 
It's an uphill climb. 

The first mate and the Skipper too, 
Will do their very best, 
To make the others comfortable, 
In the tropic island nest. 

No phone, no lights no motor cars, 
Not a single luxury, 
Like Robinson Crusoe, 
As primitive as can be. 

So join us here each week my friends, 
You're sure to get a smile, 
From seven stranded castaways, 
Here on "Gilligan's Isle.")


----------



## nealtw

maynard g krebs.....

inapreviouslife.


----------



## havasu

Dobie.......


----------



## nealtw

gillis..........

now our age is showing.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hickman....


----------



## nealtw

Tuesday..............


----------



## havasu

Thursday.......


----------



## nealtw

Friday...............


----------



## havasu

fish............


----------



## nealtw

guppy...................


----------



## havasu

puppy........


----------



## nealtw

chow.......................


----------



## havasu

hound.........


----------



## nealtw

dog..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Elvis.....


----------



## nealtw

cadillac........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pink.......


----------



## havasu

lemonade......


----------



## nealtw

koolaid..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

unquestioned


----------



## nealtw

ask me no questions, I'll tell you no lies

untouchables


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ness......


----------



## nealtw

Stack.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Capone.....


----------



## nealtw

prohibition..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bathtubgin...


----------



## nealtw

burlesque...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

GypsyRoseLee


----------



## nealtw

Walter Brennan


----------



## havasu

Singer

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0JsYKHTJlg[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

character............


----------



## slownsteady

RealMcCoys

("Dag nabbit, Luke!")


----------



## nealtw

Danny Thomas


----------



## oldognewtrick

MarloThomas


----------



## nealtw

phil donahue


----------



## oldognewtrick

Talkshow...


----------



## havasu

TomSnyder...


----------



## nealtw

colbert................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lateshow...


----------



## nealtw

Interesting...................


----------



## havasu

Hostmustwearglasses


(David Letterman's requirements)


----------



## nealtw

googleglass

instead of monitor?


----------



## oldognewtrick

googlearth


----------



## nealtw

maps..................


----------



## havasu

Google plus.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chrome.....,


----------



## nealtw

plated.......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bumpers....


----------



## nealtw

grills.........................


----------



## havasu

barbecues....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Smokers......


----------



## havasu

spit.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rotisserie .....


----------



## slownsteady

baseball.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

MajorLeague


----------



## havasu

bubblegum......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Baseballcards


----------



## havasu

collectors....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Autographs....


----------



## nealtw

Iada-cc..................


----------



## havasu

confused


(what's new?)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dontfeelliketheloneranger


----------



## havasu

Tanto. .......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kimosabi....


----------



## havasu

Silver..........


----------



## nealtw

hi ho (silver)

International Autograph Dealer Alliance & Collectors Club ...for those confussed.:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Away

Thanks for the clarification Neal


----------



## nealtw

distance................


----------



## havasu

runner..........


----------



## nealtw

marathon............


----------



## havasu

man...........


----------



## nealtw

Greek...............


----------



## havasu

YOGURT................


----------



## nealtw

fruit.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wacko.....


----------



## nealtw

deranged............


----------



## havasu

moderators?


----------



## nealtw

judges............


----------



## oldognewtrick

lawyers.....


----------



## nealtw

neverlose..............


----------



## havasu

sometimeslose


----------



## nealtw

andstillgetpaid


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bloodsuckers


----------



## nealtw

leech....................


----------



## slownsteady

barber........

(old time barber)


----------



## havasu

shop................


----------



## nealtw

lancets...................


----------



## slownsteady

stickers.........


----------



## havasu

decals.......


----------



## nealtw

banners......................


----------



## havasu

signs..........


----------



## slownsteady

omens........


----------



## oldognewtrick

phenomenon


----------



## nealtw

manifestation..................


----------



## havasu

materialization


----------



## nealtw

capitalism.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Economics...


----------



## nealtw

arguements..............


----------



## havasu

or for us non-Canadians, who don't like to waste letters...

Arguments


----------



## slownsteady

hoser..........


----------



## nealtw

rednecks..............:banana:


----------



## havasu

hosebag...


----------



## nealtw

MacKenzies............


----------



## slownsteady

feedbag.....


----------



## nealtw

trough..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

manger....


----------



## havasu

scene.......


----------



## nealtw

birth...............


----------



## havasu

live........


----------



## nealtw

party...........................


----------



## havasu

Tupperware........


----------



## nealtw

burp........................


----------



## havasu

Fart .........


----------



## nealtw

oops......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

racingstripe


----------



## nealtw

finishline..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

raceday...


----------



## nealtw

exhilarating..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

freefall....


----------



## nealtw

Canucks................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Predators...


----------



## nealtw

losers.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Optimistic....


----------



## nealtw

blurry...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

vision....


----------



## nealtw

critical.........


----------



## havasu

observation...


----------



## nealtw

stalker...................


----------



## havasu

peeping..........


----------



## nealtw

Tom...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Thumb.....


----------



## nealtw

finger............


----------



## havasu

foods........


----------



## nealtw

Appetizers............


----------



## havasu

Pu-Pu's...........


----------



## nealtw

wings.............


----------



## havasu

Hawaiian.......


----------



## nealtw

pineapple...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

upsidedowncake


----------



## nealtw

sticky,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fingers.......


----------



## havasu

bugger.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nosey.......


----------



## nealtw

snoopy............


----------



## havasu

RedBaron........


----------



## nealtw

charliebrown


----------



## havasu

(good) grief....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Linus......


----------



## nealtw

pumpkinpatch................


----------



## oldognewtrick

greatpumpkin


----------



## nealtw

waltz..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

foxtrott.....


----------



## nealtw

jive.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

tango.....


----------



## nealtw

disco..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

cha-cha.....


----------



## nealtw

hokeypokey


----------



## oldognewtrick

Obamacare...


----------



## nealtw

insanity

doing the same thing fifty times expecting a different result.


----------



## havasu

EMBARRASSMENT 

(yes, I'm yelling cuz that idiot really pisses me off)


----------



## nealtw

easynow

http://www.politicalforum.com/political-opinions-beliefs/


----------



## havasu

relief....

(I'm better, thank you!)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Morningcoffee


----------



## havasu

caffeine.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Decaf........


----------



## nealtw

Pointless..............


----------



## havasu

exactly...........


----------



## nealtw

precisely................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Laser.........


----------



## nealtw

light...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

load........


----------



## nealtw

half ton...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

offun......


----------



## nealtw

mudrace..................


----------



## havasu

dirty......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ol'man.......


----------



## havasu

moderator.....?


----------



## oldognewtrick

RetiredDickTracy?


----------



## havasu

Nope,Justadick!


----------



## nealtw

beatcop................


----------



## oldognewtrick

5-0 .........


----------



## nealtw

islanders...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rangers....


----------



## nealtw

teams................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Canucks....,,


----------



## nealtw

TrevorLinden

New management


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tortorella

Flames fan.....:banana:


----------



## havasu

(love homemade) tortillas


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nachos

Not even close


----------



## havasu

tamales........


----------



## oldognewtrick

chilesrellenos



ftw  :trophy:


----------



## havasu

Quesadillas


----------



## oldognewtrick

Carne'asada


----------



## slownsteady

asparagusnachos

(Brooklyn hipster wedding food)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Burritos. 

Slow, Doesn't even sound remotely good even in an alternate universe...


----------



## slownsteady

refried........

(it was....interesting.)

SnS


----------



## oldognewtrick

Guacamole. 

Interesting doesn't necessarily mean you want to try it again.


----------



## havasu

Avocados.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Salsa.......


----------



## slownsteady

jalapeno...



> Interesting doesn't necessarily mean you want to try it again.


Exactly. But it did compliment the jalapeno beer


----------



## havasu

spicy..........(butt)


----------



## oldognewtrick

CarmenMiranda


----------



## havasu

Fruithatgirl?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mirandarights


----------



## havasu

BS

(I read them Miranda Rights daily for 25 years. It's a bunch of ca-ca)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Manure.,...


----------



## havasu

fertilizer......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Politics.....


----------



## slownsteady

local..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

anesthetic


----------



## havasu

drugs..........


----------



## nealtw

grass.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Roots.......


----------



## havasu

Kunta........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kin'ta.    .......


----------



## havasu

slave.........


----------



## nealtw

driver............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pitchingwedge


----------



## nealtw

slicer.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mandolines


----------



## nealtw

Yubitsume.............


----------



## havasu

Chinese?......


----------



## nealtw

Japan..................

Remove your own finger for shame or apology


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sushi ........


----------



## nealtw

Sashimi

not for me


----------



## oldognewtrick

Raw

Try it, you may like it.


----------



## nealtw

Cooked

thanks no. not even cooked except white fish as in fish and chips.


----------



## havasu

Teppanyaki.........


----------



## nealtw

grilled...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sake


Neal, I was like you and sushi never appealed to me till one day at a buffet restraunt there was a table with fresh sushi. It was delicious. Lifes to short to not try new things. If you don't like it, you never have to try it again. Just the ol'dogs :2cents:, take it for what it's worth.


----------



## nealtw

beer

This area is multicultural, I have eaten all kind of crap to seal deals with customers, bintheredonedat.


----------



## havasu

nuts





I've had my share of sushi, but damn if I can tell the difference between between a chunk of Yellowtail of a $500 piece of Bluefin Tuna. 

http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/01/07/japan-worlds-most-expensive-fish-sold-for-1-8-million/


----------



## havasu

................duplicate post....sorry


----------



## nealtw

crazy.................
http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...nuary/food/mercury-in-tuna/overview/index.htm


----------



## havasu

concerned...

I'll be honest.  don't eat anymore fish since that dumb nuclear reactor went kaput during the earthquake in Japan. Well, I have had some Chilean Sea Bass on occasion.


----------



## oldognewtrick

unjustly...

That nucular reactor is the least of my concerns in the food chain...


----------



## nealtw

Eatnbehappy

something is going to kill you anyway.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dontworrybehappy

I always thought it would be a jealous husband, now I find out I should of been concerned with cholestrol...


----------



## havasu

scary....

You're correct but I'm not going to test the system by eating radioactive crap.


----------



## nealtw

crablite

you don't need to turn on a light to find a midnight snack


----------



## havasu

I'msavoringthislastpost!


----------



## nealtw

porkribs...........


----------



## havasu

spare.........


----------



## nealtw

tire............


----------



## oldognewtrick

rubber.....


----------



## havasu

tree..........


----------



## nealtw

latex..............


----------



## havasu

allergic........


----------



## nealtw

rash...............................


----------



## havasu

(of) crimes...


----------



## nealtw

wave...........................


----------



## havasu

frequency......


----------



## nealtw

modulation


----------



## havasu

oscilloscope


----------



## nealtw

diagnostics...........


----------



## havasu

technicality


----------



## nealtw

notguilty..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Verdict......


----------



## havasu

outcome..........


----------



## nealtw

richlawyer


----------



## oldognewtrick

richbloodsucker


----------



## nealtw

jealousy

I guess we could have gone to school


----------



## oldognewtrick

nothardly

I don't have a big enough ego...


----------



## nealtw

hardyboys............


----------



## oldognewtrick

NancyDrew....


----------



## nealtw

books................


----------



## havasu

knowledge......


----------



## nealtw

network............


----------



## havasu

communication


----------



## nealtw

continuum............


----------



## oldognewtrick

time/space


----------



## havasu

(d=rt) equasion


----------



## nealtw

piearesquare


----------



## havasu

MarieCalendar's





pies=yum-yum


----------



## nealtw

fatfood............


----------



## havasu

fruit

(a fruit pie has essential vitamins, which are good for you, right?)


----------



## nealtw

right....................:rofl:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wing......

Pies of all kind are good


----------



## havasu

Conservative


(my favorite is Key Lime pie)


----------



## oldognewtrick

traditionalism

Key lime is good, my favorite is banana cream:banana:


----------



## nealtw

apple//////////


----------



## havasu

orchard

(they say gays represent approximately 10% of the population. Based on the above photograph, I would say gays actually represent 25% of the men in the pic!)


----------



## nealtw

trees


but only 20% drink beer??????????


----------



## havasu

bushes


(so one can assume you aren't gay if you drink beer? I'll have another)


----------



## nealtw

dad and dubya

She ain't got anything THE straight guy hasn't seen before.


----------



## oldognewtrick

JEB

John Ellis Bush


----------



## nealtw

bird...........

one in the hand is worth two in the bush.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Free


Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## nealtw

Van Zant...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

VanHallen

.......


----------



## nealtw

Van Django ...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Vontrapp

.......


----------



## nealtw

biergaten............
http://www.vontrapps.com/VonTrapps/HOME.html
great for lunch


----------



## havasu

beergarden?


----------



## nealtw

oktoberfest.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bavaria.....


----------



## havasu

Lust........


----------



## oldognewtrick

dirtyoldman


Any excuse to post that picture...:agree:


----------



## bud16415

Luvthatpic!


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## havasu

Udderlyfabulous...


----------



## nealtw

dirtyoldmen...........

Oldog, you're are supposed to find your own pictures:beer:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Finderskeepers....


----------



## nealtw

wasn'tlost........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Didntsayitwas

But, I'm keeping it anyway.


----------



## nealtw

new.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nuevo......


----------



## nealtw

art..................


----------



## havasu

abstract......


----------



## nealtw

justice.................


----------



## havasu

kissmyasses


(see, posting this picture made you forget about what I posted)


----------



## nealtw

cheaky..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

gluteusmaximus


----------



## nealtw

l'asses..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Scottish.....


----------



## nealtw

English............

Oldog, hows that door coming?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Muffins.


All done....


----------



## havasu

Meadow.............


Did you hire or do it yourself, dawg?


----------



## nealtw

bog .........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

bayou

This is a DIY site...:beer:


----------



## nealtw

swamp.................

Now, just to use it...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Crawfishboil


----------



## nealtw

Crocodile.........................


----------



## havasu

expensiveshoes


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rubyredslippers


----------



## nealtw

Stuart Weitzman


----------



## havasu

Jewish?  ..........


----------



## nealtw

theywearshoestoo


----------



## havasu

Who?           ....................


----------



## nealtw

Owls?/////////////////


----------



## oldognewtrick

Eagles.....


----------



## nealtw

vultures..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Falcone.....


----------



## havasu

predators......


----------



## nealtw

cougers.............................


----------



## havasu

MILF's................


----------



## nealtw

showoffs............


----------



## oldognewtrick

grandstand


----------



## havasu

bandstand?.....


----------



## nealtw

American...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

DickClark...


----------



## nealtw

good show...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

KaseyKasem


----------



## nealtw

meltdown
contains some harsh language
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV7WF5VVwuo[/ame]


----------



## havasu

....andIgottatalkabouta****indogdying!


----------



## nealtw

smoothtalker.....

I'm impressed when these guys talk like that and then never slip up on air.


----------



## inspectorD

BehindClosedDoors....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Charlierich


----------



## havasu

Oneofthebest!


----------



## nealtw

entertainment


----------



## havasu

adult.........


----------



## nealtw

porn.........................


----------



## havasu

nasty .......


----------



## nealtw

whips........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chains......


----------



## nealtw

leather............................:rofl:


----------



## oldognewtrick

lace........


----------



## nealtw

nude......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Burlesque.....


----------



## nealtw

speakeasy............


----------



## havasu

undertableactivities :


----------



## nealtw

footsie..............


----------



## havasu

fetishes.....


----------



## nealtw

paraphilias...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Weird......


----------



## havasu

kinky......


----------



## nealtw

perverted............


----------



## havasu

agree.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Occasionally.


----------



## nealtw

pervertedoragree


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yes .......


----------



## nealtw

RobFord..........

in the news again


----------



## oldognewtrick

MarionBarry

We got them too...


----------



## nealtw

sick...................


----------



## havasu

politicians......


----------



## nealtw

criminals..........


----------



## havasu

synonymous...


----------



## nealtw

Equivalent..........


----------



## havasu

Equality......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Blindjustice


----------



## havasu

Juryofyourpeers?


----------



## slownsteady

governingclass


----------



## slownsteady

lets-go-rangers


----------



## nealtw

Ke-mo sah-bee


----------



## oldognewtrick

claytonmoore

The real Lone Ranger.

SNS, I'd thought you to be a Devils fan?


----------



## nealtw

tonto...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Silver........


----------



## nealtw

bullet...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

band.......


----------



## nealtw

banned.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Forlife

...interesting, everyones jumping on the bann wagon

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...donald-sterling-banned-life-article-1.1775707


----------



## nealtw

forfeit...........


----------



## havasu

penalty.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

consequences


----------



## nealtw

withprofit.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

capitalistic


----------



## nealtw

reward.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

profit....


...or whats left of it...


----------



## nealtw

courtcases...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Docket.......


----------



## nealtw

And in this corner


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rocky.......


----------



## nealtw

bullwinkle...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Borris.....


----------



## nealtw

Natasha...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mr.Peabody


----------



## nealtw

Sherman...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Williams...


----------



## nealtw

Lake..........
Central BC


----------



## oldognewtrick

Great.....


----------



## nealtw

Bear................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Polar.....,


----------



## nealtw

Ice..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Center.....


----------



## nealtw

redline.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Crease....


----------



## nealtw

blue...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Penalitybox

2-2 rangers-penguins end of 2nd.


----------



## slownsteady

Overtime!

...been a ranger fan since before there were the devils. Can't change now.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Winner!

You're happy today then...


----------



## nealtw

Clippers..................


----------



## havasu

woodenships


(about time you kicked this back off. I needed my daily fix)


----------



## nealtw

schooner...............
some life.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Prairie.....


----------



## nealtw

dog...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bone.......


----------



## nealtw

cookie.................


----------



## havasu

cutter..........


----------



## nealtw

builder.............


----------



## havasu

popciclestick


----------



## nealtw

craft..................


----------



## havasu

Chris...........


----------



## nealtw

motoryachts


----------



## havasu

classy......


----------



## nealtw

cigaretteboats


----------



## oldognewtrick

offshore.......


----------



## havasu

(lack of) power...........


----------



## nealtw

Party.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

barge......

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04O-QTg6I2c[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

scow....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Towboat....


----------



## nealtw

tug...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

McGraw.....


----------



## nealtw

relief...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Plop,plop,fizz,fizz

Did you know Tug was Tim's dad?


----------



## nealtw

rolaids..........

no


----------



## oldognewtrick

Zantac......


----------



## nealtw

Alka-Seltzer.................


----------



## havasu

antacids......


----------



## oldognewtrick

H2blockers...


----------



## nealtw

famotidine.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

antagonist


----------



## nealtw

reflux..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

acid.......


----------



## nealtw

base....................


----------



## havasu

chemical...


----------



## oldognewtrick

reaction......


----------



## nealtw

action...............


----------



## havasu

director.....


----------



## nealtw

rolling....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Papers.....


----------



## nealtw

zig-zag         ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bowls

Me thinks we knows to much info about this subject.


----------



## nealtw

butter''''''''

have you got the munchies


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fingers...

Nope,l just grilled some BBQ chicken breast, and sliced taters on the grill along with some green beans. eating as I type...sorta.


----------



## nealtw

thumb................
I might use this pic


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hitchhiker


----------



## nealtw

freeloader


----------



## oldognewtrick

Slacker....


----------



## nealtw

radio.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Heads......


----------



## nealtw

talking..............


----------



## slownsteady

big suit....


----------



## nealtw

hmmm.....................


----------



## slownsteady

Eighties.....


----------



## nealtw

Tainted Love


----------



## oldognewtrick

coverband...


----------



## nealtw

magic....................


----------



## havasu

Johnson.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Woody.....


----------



## slownsteady

woodpecker.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

YosemiteSAM


----------



## havasu

missile........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Toe.......


----------



## nealtw

jam......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pearl....,,


----------



## nealtw

conch................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Shell.......


----------



## nealtw

oil...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Spill......


----------



## nealtw

Oops..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Disassedher


----------



## nealtw

halfassed

 you head about the lady who backed into an airplane propeller


----------



## oldognewtrick

Quarterhorse


----------



## nealtw

derby..............


----------



## havasu

Kentucky....


----------



## nealtw

Fried ..................


----------



## havasu

*chicken*...........


----------



## nealtw

soup.................!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nazi.......

You must be a Seinfeld fan to understand.


----------



## nealtw

nosoupforyou


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mulligatawny


----------



## nealtw

Vindaloo           ...............


----------



## havasu

recipe......


----------



## nealtw

ingredients...........


----------



## havasu

contents......


----------



## oldognewtrick

packing.........


----------



## nealtw

peanuts................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Snoopy........


----------



## nealtw

nopejustcurious


----------



## oldognewtrick

George.......


----------



## nealtw

Clooney............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rosemary....


----------



## nealtw

baby..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mia.........


----------



## nealtw

Woody...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Soon-Yi.......,


----------



## nealtw

Previn.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

André.......


----------



## nealtw

piano..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Player...,,,,


----------



## nealtw

victrola..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Coffeeroaster

http://www.victrolacoffee.com/


----------



## nealtw

grinder..................

Who knew.


----------



## oldognewtrick

4thliner

Google knew.


----------



## nealtw

refrigerators...............

google must be wise.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Frigidaire


----------



## slownsteady

Hotpoint

staying alive.......game 6 will be a good one!


----------



## oldognewtrick

G.E.

One of the better hockey games I've seen this year. I'd like to see the Rangers win the cup, just because Klein is now a D'Man there.


----------



## nealtw

Westinghouse,,,,,,,


----------



## oldognewtrick

Maytag


Man


----------



## nealtw

Electrolux.........

first


----------



## oldognewtrick

Swedish......


----------



## nealtw

innovations.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Revolutions .....


----------



## nealtw

deathpanels


----------



## oldognewtrick

Holocaust.


----------



## nealtw

museum............


----------



## havasu

Dawg'shouse



miss me? I was out at the lake for a few days


----------



## nealtw

kennel..............

Thought you went for walk and forgot your way home


----------



## slownsteady

cough.........


----------



## nealtw

tracheobronchitis


----------



## slownsteady

saywhaaaaaat???


----------



## nealtw

gesundheit...........

dog bronchitis


----------



## oldognewtrick

sneeze.......


----------



## havasu

blow...........


----------



## nealtw

windy...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

city.......


----------



## nealtw

porkbellyfutures


----------



## havasu

speculate.......


----------



## nealtw

specticles......


----------



## havasu

monocle ////


----------



## nealtw

ColonelKlink


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sgt.Schultz


----------



## nealtw

Iseenothing


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hogan.....


----------



## nealtw

Crane..................


----------



## havasu

Camshafts........


----------



## nealtw

custom....................


----------



## havasu

Standard.......


----------



## nealtw

oil.........................


----------



## havasu

well.........


----------



## nealtw

water..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hydrant....


----------



## nealtw

flusher...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

AmericanStandard

Rangers force game seven...:


----------



## nealtw

plumbing...............


----------



## havasu

gynecologist


----------



## nealtw

Obstetric............


----------



## oldognewtrick

pediatrician


----------



## nealtw

neuropsychology


----------



## havasu

dentist

(sorry, I have a toothache and this is all that is on my mind right now)


----------



## nealtw

extract.................


----------



## havasu

rootcanal........


----------



## slownsteady

scrimshaw.....


----------



## havasu

Ivory................................


----------



## nealtw

tusk...........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Elephant. ..


----------



## nealtw

walrus..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Coocoocachoo


----------



## nealtw

Garfunkel..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

NotGarfunkle

Beatles...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zI-tkIXqHBw[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

Mrs. Robinson

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-hZmFH6tjk[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hoffman.....


----------



## nealtw

Car.....................

1931


----------



## havasu

Graduate

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3lKbMBab18[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cougar......


----------



## nealtw

mercury

I seem to be stuck on cars


----------



## oldognewtrick

Comet.....

We can roll there I guess.


----------



## nealtw

monterey

I thought you would come back with Freddy


----------



## havasu

Pop-festival


----------



## nealtw

Mama Cass ..............


----------



## havasu

California..........

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhZULM69DIw[/ame]

One of my favorite songs of all times.


----------



## nealtw

Hotel...................
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnkJcjBCG88[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lifeinthefastlane

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tcXblWojdM[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

Handart.............


----------



## havasu

FIST (full of dollars)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyVTH-5ZDFI[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

bump...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Handshake....


----------



## nealtw

knucklebump


----------



## oldognewtrick

Highfive....


----------



## nealtw

greetings...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Seasons.....


----------



## havasu

four...........


----------



## nealtw

Bing Crosby..........[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96abitfYEzs[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

WhiteChristmas


----------



## nealtw

Holliday Inn..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

GoingMyWay


----------



## nealtw

pickupline


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lame......


----------



## nealtw

Hmm

Wouldn't take a ride going the other way.


----------



## slownsteady

forgotthewords???

Let's go Habs! (better match for the Rangers in the next round)


----------



## slownsteady

...backing up slightly...

Lame

Brain


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> Lame......



Greyhound

Just met a friend coming in 3 hrs late, any information the people behind the counter might know is top secret


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dogtrack...


----------



## nealtw

rabbit................


----------



## havasu

Eddie..........

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PtClFWTIyc[/ame]

(I was snow skiing in Mammoth years ago, and he sat at our table and bought drinks for us all evening. A very nice guy! RIP my friend)


----------



## oldognewtrick

VanHalen

We roofed Eddie rabbitts house in Nashville a couple years ago.


----------



## slownsteady

hotforteacher

Was it a house or a warren


----------



## nealtw

teacherspet.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jump

House. I look for some pics. I think their on my laptop.


----------



## nealtw

lift off
http://www.tmz.com/2014/05/13/bounce-house-goes-airborne-kids-hurt-new-york/
not so mmuch fun


----------



## slownsteady

helium

(should not used on bouncy houses)


----------



## havasu

inhaleforfuntimes


----------



## nealtw

hashish...............


----------



## havasu

oil................


----------



## nealtw

spill.....................


----------



## havasu

guts........


----------



## nealtw

turned.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fish........


----------



## nealtw

firtilizer.................


----------



## Chris

Poop..........


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw

deck................


----------



## havasu

cards........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chair......


----------



## havasu

table..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Poker.....


----------



## slownsteady

fireplace....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chiminea.....


----------



## nealtw

cute..................

 I wondered what you called those things.


----------



## oldognewtrick

ValerieBertinelli

You don't have one?


----------



## havasu

Myfutureexwife!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Whenyouwishuponastar


----------



## havasu

Iloveher!


I actually did a movie with her. She was filming in my city, and the overtime ***** that I was, I volunteered to keep her safe for a shift. When they need a cop and a cop car to come blazing to the scene (it was an anti-abortion movie from the 80's), they used me. Got to eat great food with her, but that was as close to stardom as I'll ever get.


----------



## nealtw

Carefullwhatyouwishfor

no


----------



## havasu

Ilusther!

(better?)


----------



## nealtw

lustischeap!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

cheapisbest


----------



## nealtw

isthatacopout?


----------



## havasu

yes.............


----------



## nealtw

affirmative...........

I just figured out how to tell how many words i posted. I didn't think i knew 1400 words.


----------



## slownsteady

lowbudget

(by The Kinks)


----------



## nealtw

rockandroll


----------



## oldognewtrick

Blues........


----------



## nealtw

brothers,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## oldognewtrick

Grimm......


----------



## havasu

Brothers......


----------



## slownsteady

AllmanBros!


----------



## havasu

Jessica


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfM6nRVBvGs&feature=kp[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Simpson....


----------



## slownsteady

Bart.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lisa......


----------



## slownsteady

mona.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

da Vinci.....


----------



## nealtw

Strong-Tie.............


----------



## havasu

trashbags...?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hefty.......


----------



## havasu

fat............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Albert.....


----------



## havasu

Prince..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Purplerain


----------



## havasu

acid-rain...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Global-warming


----------



## havasu

melting (ice caps)


----------



## oldognewtrick

De-icer........


----------



## havasu

Airplane.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jefferson......


----------



## havasu

Starship.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Enterprise.....


----------



## havasu

rental.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wife......


----------



## nealtw

boss...............


----------



## slownsteady

employer.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Employee...

Hockey happy slownsteady?


----------



## nealtw

work................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Break......


----------



## nealtw

broken....................


----------



## havasu

dreams........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Day.......


----------



## nealtw

job..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

retired......


----------



## nealtw

iwish.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

youandmebothyounggrasshopper


----------



## nealtw

respectyoureldersoldtimer.


----------



## slownsteady

Aretha!  (respect)

Olddog; I've been smiling for days. But I've been a Ranger fan for too long to take this for granted.


----------



## nealtw

Franklin...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

BarBecue

https://franklinbarbecue.com/


----------



## nealtw

charcoal.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hickorysmoke


----------



## nealtw

Mesquite .................


----------



## havasu

Nevada!....


----------



## oldognewtrick

LasVegas....


----------



## havasu

destination (tomorrow)


----------



## slownsteady

arrival...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

debarkation


----------



## slownsteady

exit.........

debarkation: the process of teaching your dog not to bark


----------



## oldognewtrick

only...........


----------



## slownsteady

noUturn..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

oneway.....


----------



## nealtw

deadend.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

culdesac.......


----------



## havasu

who'ssack?


----------



## nealtw

santa's..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Naughtyornice


----------



## nealtw

yes...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

affirmative


----------



## nealtw

infirmative.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

infirmary...


----------



## nealtw

nearlydead


----------



## havasu

deceased.......


----------



## nealtw

walking................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dead.......,


----------



## nealtw

wood.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Morning....


----------



## nealtw

noon................


----------



## oldognewtrick

nooner....:beer:


----------



## nealtw

morner................

like a nooner only sooner.


----------



## oldognewtrick

afternoondelight


----------



## nealtw

aftereight


----------



## oldognewtrick

bedtimeforoldfartslikeme...


----------



## nealtw

partypooper


----------



## oldognewtrick

sticksandstonesmaybreakmybonesbutwords...ouchdamit...


----------



## nealtw

excess verbiage


----------



## slownsteady

> sticksandstonesmaybreakmybonesbutwords



longestsinglewordyet


----------



## havasu

(I'm) dizzy.......


----------



## nealtw

Gillespie..........
and he said that word on one breath


----------



## havasu

swing (music)


----------



## nealtw

brass.................


----------



## havasu

balls............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Huge.......


----------



## nealtw

extreme...........................


----------



## havasu

mega............


----------



## oldognewtrick

millions...


----------



## nealtw

more..............


----------



## havasu

less.............


----------



## nealtw

1%...............................


----------



## oldognewtrick

HellsAngles...


----------



## nealtw

Warlocks................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pagans......


----------



## havasu

The Choir Boys!


----------



## slownsteady

Altar Boys


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hardyboys...


----------



## havasu

adventures.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

LasVegas....


----------



## havasu

Lost wages.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

misspentyouth


----------



## slownsteady

seventies ....(1970's)


----------



## oldognewtrick

simplierplaceandtime


----------



## havasu

Lysergic acid diethylamide


----------



## oldognewtrick

TimothyLeary


----------



## havasu

makelovenotwar


----------



## oldognewtrick

HaightandAsbury


----------



## havasu

Jethro Tull


----------



## oldognewtrick

GreatfullDead


----------



## havasu

Ccr............


----------



## oldognewtrick

DeepPurple..,,,


----------



## havasu

Uriah Heap.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Emerson-Lake-Palmer


----------



## slownsteady

NRPS............

(New Riders)


----------



## nealtw

jefferson starship


----------



## slownsteady

Slick..........


----------



## nealtw

dick......................


----------



## havasu

Smothers?...


----------



## nealtw

brothers...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Allman.....


----------



## nealtw

Everly///////


----------



## havasu

Susie

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4X7b2E_Jq-k&feature=kp[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

beachboys..........


----------



## havasu

Eric Clapton...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Slowhand....


----------



## havasu

Tears in Heaven.......


----------



## slownsteady

blindfaith


----------



## havasu

DisraeliGears

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEWAEUTwSUA[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

elvis...........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Costello......


----------



## slownsteady

Costello............

(Clapton to Elvis??????)


----------



## nealtw

Lou.........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Abbott.......


----------



## nealtw

Bud.
Who's on first.


----------



## havasu

Weiser.........


----------



## nealtw

locks..................


----------



## havasu

&bagels....


----------



## oldognewtrick

creamcheese...


----------



## nealtw

toppings...............


----------



## slownsteady

pumpernickel.............


----------



## nealtw

wonder.................


----------



## havasu

Stevie......

(full circle)


----------



## nealtw

movin..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

onup......


----------



## nealtw

eastside...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

De-luxapt....


----------



## nealtw

drycleaning............


----------



## havasu

millionaire...


----------



## oldognewtrick

TheHowells


----------



## nealtw

threehourcruse


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ginger. ......


----------



## nealtw

Rogers......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Roy.......


----------



## nealtw

Trigger.................


----------



## havasu

backstrap...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tenderloin.


----------



## nealtw

beef...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wellington.


----------



## nealtw

NewZealand..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kiwi's........


----------



## nealtw

fruit.......................


----------



## havasu

salad........


----------



## nealtw

tongs................


----------



## havasu

utensils.......


----------



## nealtw

chopsticks.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

stirfried....


----------



## nealtw

vegies..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Truckfarm....


----------



## nealtw

farmersmarket.


----------



## havasu

fresh............


----------



## nealtw

picked..................


----------



## slownsteady

nose................


----------



## nealtw

hair.........................

I went to get a hair cut, they said the price would be the same so I got them all cut.


----------



## havasu

split.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

ends........


----------



## nealtw

roll credits


----------



## havasu

director.....


----------



## nealtw

wrap..................


----------



## slownsteady

postproduction.............


----------



## nealtw

cuts...............


----------



## havasu

cold..........


----------



## nealtw

chisel..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

sculpt......


----------



## nealtw

chainsaw art
opps it was a bike driven with a chainsaw 

View attachment chainsaw-powered-russian-bicycle-537x443.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

sawdogs.....


----------



## nealtw

wildlife..................


----------



## havasu

before (marriage)


----------



## nealtw

deadbeat...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Panhandler....


----------



## nealtw

begger.................


----------



## slownsteady

alms...............


----------



## nealtw

charity................


----------



## slownsteady

tithing...(ok, I don't know how to spell it)


----------



## havasu

(that is a silly arse) word.


----------



## slownsteady

verb.............


----------



## havasu

English

Sounds like what a virgin would say when exposed to breasts for his first time. What's that tit-thing?


----------



## slownsteady

(wasn't gonna go there, but okay!)


----------



## nealtw

tidings

all my words are pronounced correctly, spelling is something else


----------



## oldognewtrick

Glad

(We've noticed on occasion)


----------



## nealtw

bad...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Company...


----------



## nealtw

ralitives///////


----------



## havasu

relatives?


----------



## nealtw

either.............


----------



## havasu

whatever........


----------



## nealtw

whichever


----------



## oldognewtrick

Spellcheck?


... Maybe?


----------



## nealtw

yathink..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Insightful. ...


----------



## havasu

riot...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Haymarket....


----------



## havasu

grocery (market)


----------



## slownsteady

bag...................


----------



## havasu

vacuum.....

(I bet you thought I'd type douche, didn't ya?)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dyson.....,


----------



## havasu

brand.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

cattle......


----------



## slownsteady

prod...........................

(H: I'd be a douche to think that.....)


----------



## nealtw

castration.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

neutered....


----------



## havasu

ouch.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

kneereplacementsurgery


----------



## nealtw

howisthatgoing


----------



## havasu

kneereplacementsurgerysucks


----------



## nealtw

weknewthatjustwanttoknowwhentocallyoustumpy


----------



## havasu

Iseewehaveasmartassamongus! :


----------



## nealtw

youhavetheclaptoo?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Vdisnothingtoclapabout


----------



## havasu

Ohmercyhasthisthreadgonedownhillorwhat?


----------



## nealtw

boredom................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Contagious.


----------



## nealtw

disease...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Quarantine. .


----------



## Chris

Meafterthefiberglassinsulationbathitook.


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## oldognewtrick

Itchy?

.....,,,


----------



## nealtw

deathbyathousandcuts


----------



## oldognewtrick

Papercuts...


----------



## nealtw

softhands............


----------



## havasu

slowhand......


----------



## nealtw

coolhand..........


----------



## slownsteady

...Luke...............


----------



## nealtw

Gospel..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

John.3:16

......


----------



## nealtw

Baptist...............


----------



## havasu

Southern.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fried.......


----------



## havasu

wires.........


----------



## nealtw

phone............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fax.......


----------



## nealtw

telex..........

A young employee used my fax machine to send his bank an application for something. I showed him how to use it and left the room. When I came back he said "it dosn't work Idid it three times but it keep coming back out the bottom"


----------



## havasu

mimeograph


----------



## nealtw

gestetner........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cyclograph

new one on me, thankyou Google


----------



## nealtw

Gutenberg

Cyclograph, years ago the kids had this thing that drew curves or something.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Johannes....


----------



## nealtw

press................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Permanent.


----------



## havasu

ink...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tatoo.....,


----------



## slownsteady

FantasyIsland

(BTW: Spirograph)


----------



## oldognewtrick

DeplaneDeplane


----------



## havasu

Fantasy.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

BrookeBurke


----------



## havasu

high (maintenance)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Funforaday


----------



## glock26USMC

Thrillers ......


----------



## oldognewtrick

"B"movies.....


----------



## nealtw

porn................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Industry.....


----------



## nealtw

Lovelace..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Artist......,


----------



## glock26USMC

Music........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Symphony......


----------



## glock26USMC

Choir ........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Boy......,


----------



## glock26USMC

Girl.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nextdoor.....


----------



## slownsteady

nuisance


----------



## glock26USMC

Citation ........


----------



## havasu

Award........


----------



## glock26USMC

Winning ......


----------



## Chris

Beer........


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## havasu

nuts...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

cashews....


----------



## glock26USMC

Salted.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

cured.........


----------



## havasu

alcoholism


----------



## oldognewtrick

remission....


----------



## havasu

omission.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sin-of......


----------



## havasu

commission


----------



## oldognewtrick

Officer.....


----------



## glock26USMC

Sergeant ......


----------



## havasu

Captain......


----------



## glock26USMC

Lieutenant


----------



## oldognewtrick

MajorHoolahan


----------



## nealtw

hotlips.............


----------



## slownsteady

Tulips............


----------



## nealtw

pansy..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Marigolds....


----------



## glock26USMC

Interesting .......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Facts........


----------



## nealtw

hearsay.........


----------



## havasu

exemption.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tax.......


----------



## nealtw

youwish............


----------



## oldognewtrick

inonehand.....


----------



## nealtw

youlostmewiththatone.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lostballtallgrass

(wish in one hand, **** in the other...see which one fills up first...never heard that one?)


----------



## nealtw

outfield

no..


----------



## oldognewtrick

Infield....,


----------



## nealtw

fly.....................


----------



## slownsteady

horse.....

(how about this one?: "Eat ****, fifty million flys can't be wrong!")


----------



## nealtw

race.................
(how about this one?: "Eat ****, fifty million flys can't be wrong!")

go ahead,let us know how it works out.


----------



## slownsteady

subspecies..............


----------



## nealtw

Bloodstone


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mineral



nealtw said:


> race.................
> (how about this one?: "Eat ****, fifty million flys can't be wrong!")
> 
> go ahead,let us know how it works out.



You go first, I'm not well versed in this culture and would like to follow by example...:beer:


----------



## nealtw

wool........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sheep.....


----------



## nealtw

shearer...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Clipper......


----------



## nealtw

trimmer............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Shaved.....


----------



## havasu

clean...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sober.....,,


----------



## nealtw

mostly..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Occasionally. ....


----------



## nealtw

periodically..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Onceinabluemoon


----------



## slownsteady

(I'll have a Blue Moon!)

wheat


----------



## nealtw

mooning

it's blue when it is really cold


----------



## havasu

exposed.......


----------



## nealtw

double.............


----------



## havasu

cheeks............


----------



## nealtw

cheeksters.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hipster.......


----------



## havasu

Hippies.......


----------



## Chris

Welfare.......


----------



## havasu

Democraps...


----------



## nealtw

classy................


----------



## Chris

Shopping.........


----------



## nealtw

spree..........


----------



## Chris

Candy...........


----------



## nealtw

sugar............


----------



## Chris

Spice.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Old.......


----------



## Chris

Havasu................


----------



## havasu

What?.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hearingimpaired


----------



## nealtw

Hearin gimp aired


----------



## oldognewtrick

Herring....

Tornado warnings...dang, doesn't the weatherman know there's the hockey finals on...?


----------



## nealtw

fishy.............

Tornado.........feel free to crap your pants


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dolphin.....

Tornado 3/4 mile wide moving along the ky border heading southeast towards tn.


----------



## nealtw

mammals...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Reptiles..,.,,


----------



## nealtw

creepy......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Crawler...,


----------



## nealtw

Cocoon......


----------



## havasu

Directed (by Ron Howard)


----------



## nealtw

Opie..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mayberry...


----------



## havasu

lyrics 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PVUit1-0Ck[/ame]


(bet you didn't know this)


----------



## Chris

Goodoldays.


----------



## havasu

Allmydaysareold.


----------



## Chris

Icantwaittoretire


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw

wornout............


----------



## Chris

Burntout....


----------



## nealtw

yes........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Affirmative


----------



## nealtw

action....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

reaction....


----------



## nealtw

pushback...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Taxincrease


----------



## nealtw

move

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7KQOUpbb5s[/ame]


----------



## Chris

backcharge.......


----------



## nealtw

re-charge.............


----------



## havasu

discharge....


----------



## nealtw

honorable..........

Just thinking about D day June 6


----------



## oldognewtrick

Intentions.


----------



## nealtw

that'swhatItoldher...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gullible...


----------



## nealtw

stupid....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Uneducated


----------



## nealtw

ignorant..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Unlearned.


----------



## nealtw

wedon'tknowwhatwedon'tknow


----------



## oldognewtrick

Apathy....


----------



## nealtw

factless..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

withoutmerritt


----------



## nealtw

worthless...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

value......


----------



## nealtw

discounted..............


----------



## Chris

Dumb.........


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw

CanadianTire

harberfraight north


----------



## oldognewtrick

NorthernTool


----------



## Chris

Snap on


We do it right because we do it twice!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Craftsman.


----------



## Chris

Usa

..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Today.......


----------



## nealtw

yesterday
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S09F5MejfBE&feature=kp[/ame]


----------



## havasu

Tomorrow......

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PzL8aL6jtI[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

future...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

BackTo........


----------



## nealtw

delorean..............


----------



## havasu

Classic.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Classical...


----------



## Chris

Violin.................


----------



## nealtw

treble clef..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

tessitura.....


----------



## nealtw

singerspart.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Overture. ...


----------



## nealtw

opera.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yawn........


----------



## Chris

Sleep.....


----------



## nealtw

dream.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Team........


----------



## nealtw

sports..................


----------



## havasu

bra..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Victoria'sSecret


----------



## havasu

expensivebolderholder's


----------



## slownsteady

angels.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Charlies........


----------



## havasu

drunk........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tank......,


----------



## nealtw

septic,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## havasu

system......


----------



## nealtw

treatment..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

conditioner...


----------



## glock26USMC

Shampoo.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hairspray....


----------



## nealtw

GLH

spray on hair


----------



## oldognewtrick

Vanity....,


----------



## nealtw

fair...............


----------



## havasu

medium....


----------



## oldognewtrick

physcic.....


----------



## Chris

Gypsy.....


----------



## havasu

rose..........


----------



## nealtw

bush...............


----------



## havasu

shave? :hide:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barber...

You should.


----------



## nealtw

pole









.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

dancer.....


----------



## nealtw

prancer............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Reindeergames


----------



## nealtw

xmas

what game does a raindeer play


----------



## oldognewtrick

KrisKringle

Hide and go seek, silly.


----------



## nealtw

Christkind..........


----------



## havasu

Godlike......


----------



## nealtw

Oldog..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

hipdysplasia


----------



## nealtw

wonderfull.


----------



## havasu

Mister........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Spraybottle


----------



## slownsteady

spritz.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Seltzer.....


----------



## nealtw

Tonic.............

To bad about the rangers, that's why they fired the coach in Vancouver, he did the same thing here.


----------



## slownsteady

elixer...............

well, it's not quite over yet for the Rangers but man, it is a long shot. So what exactly did A.V. "do" in Vancouver


----------



## nealtw

snakeoil

Get a lead and TRY to protect it. We had riots after the 7th game in 2011


----------



## oldognewtrick

Flimflam ....

1st two games Rangers had the game in hand and folded. They are making hard to cheer for them.


----------



## nealtw

scam

We have another coach they can have.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fraud. 

We traded ours to Washington for a bag of pucks and a dozen old sticks.


----------



## nealtw

Ponzi
another great Canadian

We traded ours to Washington for a bag of pucks and a dozen old sticks.
Might have been a good deal


----------



## oldognewtrick

Scheme.....


----------



## nealtw

discounter...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

supercenters


----------



## nealtw

mall................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rats..........


----------



## havasu

arse...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Horse's.........


----------



## nealtw

stall..............


----------



## havasu

plane..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jane.......


----------



## nealtw

Mary
.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Joeseph.......


----------



## nealtw

stalin...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Marx.........


----------



## nealtw

groucho................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Harpo.....


----------



## nealtw

mime...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Street......


----------



## slownsteady

easy.....

(and Zeppo...I missed a chance on that one)

Back to the game........


----------



## nealtw

sleazy.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

bake........

Snooze, ya loose...


----------



## nealtw

sunburn................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lotion.....


----------



## slownsteady

basket

("it puts the lotion in the basket";  name that movie...)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Case......

Silence Of The Lambs


----------



## nealtw

lots.............


----------



## havasu

development


----------



## slownsteady

photos...............


----------



## nealtw

kodac..............


----------



## slownsteady

Polaroid............


----------



## nealtw

land..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

camera......


----------



## nealtw

lens.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Scope.......


----------



## nealtw

contract................


----------



## havasu

void............


----------



## nealtw

default...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Deficit. ..,,,,,,,


----------



## nealtw

deadlift............


----------



## oldognewtrick

barbell........


----------



## nealtw

dumbell.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Freeweights


----------



## nealtw

Kettlebells...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Elliptical. .......


----------



## nealtw

oval..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Teen.........


----------



## nealtw

postum..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

defunct.....


----------



## nealtw

no....................

http://postum.com/


----------



## oldognewtrick

whodoyoubelieve


Kraft discontinued production of Postum in 2007.[6][7][8][10] In May 2012, Kraft licensed the Postum trademark to Elizas Quest Food, with Postum sold through the Postum.com website.[11] As of January 2013, Eliza's Quest Food succeeded in returning Postum to a limited number of stores, primarily in Utah and other Mountain States.[12]


----------



## nealtw

crap...................

is what I thought the one time I tasted it..


----------



## oldognewtrick

Manure....,

Never had postum, don't think I will, just checked and yep, it's not on my bucket list.


----------



## nealtw

Fecal Matter

my bucket rusted out years ago


----------



## oldognewtrick

cowpatty

I know what you mean...just one of many things to go...


----------



## nealtw

chips
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWGqhIbXh-I[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

CHPS

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iqp9Rygmyh8[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

paint..........

I thought about getting a bucket once.


----------



## nealtw

roller...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

derby.......


----------



## nealtw

kentucky...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Preakness...


----------



## slownsteady

shoppingmall

It's not too far from here


----------



## oldognewtrick

MallOfAmerica


----------



## nealtw

West Edmonton Mall 
bigger


----------



## oldognewtrick

Alberta.......


----------



## havasu

Northern......


----------



## nealtw

drivers

 all the bad drivers here have red on white license plates


----------



## oldognewtrick

BigBertha.....


----------



## nealtw

slice.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hook........


----------



## nealtw

fish
.......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Deepsea.....


----------



## nealtw

diver.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Scuba.......


----------



## nealtw

gear................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Spear......


----------



## nealtw

pointed.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Duncecap.....


----------



## nealtw

Kkk...........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wizard. .....


----------



## havasu

of................


----------



## nealtw

Oz...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dorthy.....


----------



## nealtw

tinman..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cowardlylion


----------



## havasu

Munchkins....


----------



## slownsteady

DunkinDonuts

may not have'em where you are

Cheers to the Rangers... a valiant try and they never gave up.


----------



## oldognewtrick

KrispyKreme........


----------



## havasu

Ummmm!

Cheers to the Rangers? They didn't have a chance against our Kings!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Delicious

The Kings and their refs...


----------



## havasu

tasty


don't be a curmudgeon, old dawg!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Freeze.....

What else do I have left in life then?


----------



## havasu

popcycle

you have a point there dawg


----------



## oldognewtrick

KlondikeBar


----------



## slownsteady

tikibar

I salute the Kings but I cheer the Rangers. Both teams played great.

As my buddy said after the game; "Let's Go Giants!"


----------



## oldognewtrick

MartiniBar....,


----------



## slownsteady

shakennotstirred


----------



## oldognewtrick

ontherocks....


----------



## havasu

blended.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Families. ......


----------



## havasu

ontherocks......


----------



## oldognewtrick

DeJaVu........


----------



## havasu

Showgirls!

_Afterhours Amateur Bakersfield Deja Vu Dejavu Dreamgirls Feature Dancer Green Halloween Hollywood Irish Lansing Las Vegas Lemon Grove Little Darlings Los Angeles Love Boutique Miss Nude Nashville New Years Eve North Hollywood NYE OKC Oklahoma City Pole Dancing Pole Princess Porn Star Sacramento San Diego Seattle Sexy Showgirls Showgirl Spectacular Springfield St. Patricks Day Strip Club Super Bowl Tampa Toledo Topless Totally Nude Valentine's Day Xmas XXX Ypsilanti_


----------



## oldognewtrick

Poledancer

Home of 50 beautiful girls and 3 ugly ones.


----------



## nealtw

lapdance.............


----------



## havasu

houseofillrepute


----------



## nealtw

redlightdistrict...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

MoonLightBunnyRanch...


----------



## nealtw

mustangranch..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

GunsmokeSaloon


----------



## havasu

comeandgo?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Easystreet...


----------



## slownsteady

LaGrange (ZZ Topp)


----------



## oldognewtrick

SouthernRock....


----------



## havasu

MarshalTuckerBand


----------



## nealtw

Ricky Skaggs


----------



## slownsteady

Del McCoury


----------



## nealtw

del richards


----------



## slownsteady

dellcomputers


----------



## nealtw

onlinesales


----------



## havasu

Soupysales.....:beer:


----------



## nealtw

nosoupforyou


----------



## havasu

JerrySeinfield?


----------



## Chris

Funny.......


----------



## havasu

saidthebirthdayboyin4days!


----------



## nealtw

anotherone


----------



## Chris

Infivedaysnotfourwifeswastoday


----------



## glock26USMC

What.......?


----------



## nealtw

who
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPu5KKrvp3I&feature=kp[/ame]


----------



## havasu

When?.............


----------



## glock26USMC

Where ?.......


----------



## havasu

Why?........................:d


----------



## glock26USMC

How?.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Often.....?


----------



## Chris

Poop....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

scooper.....


----------



## nealtw

scuttle..............


----------



## havasu

butt..........


----------



## nealtw

roast...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rump.......


----------



## nealtw

shoulder............


----------



## havasu

dislocated.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Disjointed. ......


----------



## havasu

brain.........


----------



## slownsteady

drain..................


----------



## havasu

sewer........


----------



## slownsteady

rat.............


----------



## havasu

...atouille


----------



## oldognewtrick

eggplant.....


----------



## havasu

parmesan.......


----------



## nealtw

artizan.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

skilful......


----------



## nealtw

skilsaw..........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

reciprocating


----------



## nealtw

jigsaw................


----------



## oldognewtrick

puzzle....


----------



## nealtw

confused
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/trendin...agic-trick-entertains-millions-170608921.html


----------



## havasu

Dazed....

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1HaKfkMBmk[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

Ah............................


----------



## Chris

Snap!

..............


----------



## nealtw

wakeup...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Call......


----------



## nealtw

girl.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

scouts.......


----------



## havasu

cookies?.....


----------



## nealtw

monster.................


----------



## Chris

Havasu............


----------



## nealtw

Lake...............


----------



## Chris

Pond..........


----------



## nealtw

swamp................


----------



## Chris

Gator.....................


----------



## nealtw

ade....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Farm.......


----------



## nealtw

subsidies.................


----------



## Chris

Water.........


----------



## nealtw

shortage.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

shrinkage....


----------



## nealtw

theft.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

corruption...


----------



## havasu

themfolks..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

politicians...


----------



## nealtw

talkingpoints


----------



## oldognewtrick

Talkingheads


----------



## nealtw

oneliners...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Punchline...


----------



## nealtw

Affordable Care Act


----------



## havasu

Hilarious (sad)


----------



## nealtw

Hillary us..........


----------



## havasu

embarrassing...


----------



## nealtw

prostate exam


----------



## havasu

fatfingers      :hide:


----------



## nealtw

iphoneapp.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

mindnumbingentertainment  :banana:


----------



## nealtw

yo.....................
neet app but has a virus.


----------



## oldognewtrick

vacination....


----------



## nealtw

vasectomy...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

:help:


...............


----------



## nealtw

neutered.......................
new trick for old dogs


----------



## oldognewtrick

Soundsalotlikenotricks


----------



## nealtw

trained
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrV-kXI3cR8[/ame]


----------



## havasu

^ Isthatourmoderator?


----------



## nealtw

hewouldbeoneofthese
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AM_G7D6ZOSU[/ame]


----------



## havasu

I'msurehelickshisown....wellnevermind.


----------



## nealtw

lollipop.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

sucker........


----------



## havasu

born (everyday)


----------



## oldognewtrick

P.T.Barnum


----------



## nealtw

Museum.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Smithsonian. ..,


----------



## nealtw

Natural ............


----------



## oldognewtrick

History......,


----------



## nealtw

herstory.................


----------



## havasu

theirstory?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lovestory.....


----------



## havasu

Loveisneverhavingtosayyoursorry.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sorry......,,


----------



## nealtw

toerrishumanlovewouldbeimpossible


----------



## oldognewtrick

Toforgivedivine


----------



## havasu

Iftheymoveafteroneshotthenshootthemagain.


----------



## nealtw

persistent...........


----------



## slownsteady

determined


----------



## nealtw

resolved.....


----------



## havasu

concluded....


----------



## nealtw

A.c.a.................................


----------



## oldognewtrick

nothingthatresemblesaffordable


----------



## nealtw

neverending


----------



## Chris

Delayoftgeflightimon


----------



## nealtw

confusedme...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

doesn'ttakemuch

I think he was trying to say delay of the flight i'm on... or sumthin like that...:beer:


----------



## nealtw

landingisgarrenteed


----------



## slownsteady

horizontal (landing; hopefully)


----------



## glock26USMC

Vertical ........


----------



## oldognewtrick

challenged....


----------



## havasu

butter.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Parkay.......


----------



## havasu

scientific

are they still saying that margarine is just one molecule away from being plastic?


----------



## nealtw

myth

if you could make plastic out of veggie oil and water.


----------



## havasu

buster..........


----------



## nealtw

Keaton............


----------



## havasu

Diane.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Michael.....

I am BatMan...


----------



## nealtw

Wayne...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

John.........


----------



## nealtw

Duke.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

OfEarl.........


----------



## nealtw

Chandler..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gene.......


----------



## nealtw

Roth..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Child......


----------



## nealtw

conspiracy............


----------



## oldognewtrick

J.f.k........


----------



## nealtw

globlewarming


----------



## havasu

Georgegloble?


----------



## nealtw

JackBenny...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jacknthebeanstock


----------



## Chris

Dishwasher.


----------



## havasu

maid............


----------



## oldognewtrick

French.......


----------



## havasu

nowwearetalking!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Geishas......,


----------



## nealtw

dreamon..............


----------



## havasu

Aerosmith
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1n0Zg-p5cxc[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

GNR

(Guns and Roses)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w7OgIMMRc4[/ame]


----------



## havasu

(sweet) pickles


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kosher......,


----------



## havasu

pork.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

chops...


It's whats for dinner...:banana:


----------



## havasu

rubitindammit!


----------



## oldognewtrick

suntanlotion


----------



## havasu

burn..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sunburn...


----------



## havasu

Coppertone


----------



## oldognewtrick

notanlines


----------



## havasu

risque......


----------



## slownsteady

biznez..........


----------



## havasu

fiddy (cent)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hiphop.......


----------



## havasu

crapwrap.....


----------



## nealtw

Art.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gallery......


----------



## nealtw

museum...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Smithsonian


----------



## havasu

WhoisSmithanyways?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Airandspacemuseum


----------



## havasu

beenthere,donethat!


----------



## oldognewtrick

butIhaveporkchops


----------



## havasu

(You're a pork) tease....


----------



## oldognewtrick

beencalledworsethatsforsure


----------



## havasu

convincing...


----------



## oldognewtrick

persuading


----------



## havasu

order...........


----------



## nealtw

short.....................


----------



## havasu

fuse........


----------



## oldognewtrick

temper.......


----------



## nealtw

tandrum.............

I had a bad temper, but I kept loosing it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

spectacle....


----------



## nealtw

childish..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

infantile...


----------



## nealtw

someone                     you have in mind?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Anyone. 

Besides you, me and havasu... No


----------



## nealtw

some

professionals


----------



## oldognewtrick

Few..........


----------



## nealtw

More

we work some no brainers


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mucho

But havasu is a brainer, no worker...:beer:


----------



## nealtw

graciass...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

porfavor.....


----------



## nealtw

Ricardo Montez

mind your language


----------



## slownsteady

RickyRicardo


----------



## nealtw

Ricardo Montalbán


----------



## havasu

Bozz...zee plane!


----------



## nealtw

Widgeon........

da plane.


----------



## havasu

Grumman

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grumman_G-44_Widgeon


----------



## nealtw

goose

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grumman_G-21_Goose


----------



## havasu

canoe!

http://www.marathonboat.com/grummancanoes.asp


----------



## nealtw

mallard

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iII9nxmIetg[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

seaplane.....


----------



## nealtw

sprucegoose


----------



## havasu

(H-4) Hercules


----------



## nealtw

Hughes................


----------



## slownsteady

(hey! Now you're talking like a NY'er..."Hughes guys ain't stoopid!)


----------



## slownsteady

Hefner........


----------



## havasu

Biguns....!


----------



## nealtw

Bundy....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kelly


Dang I miss that show!


----------



## nealtw

shoes............................


----------



## havasu

smelly.......


----------



## nealtw

socks..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pantyhose......


----------



## nealtw

Hmm..........................


----------



## havasu

My (thinking) exactly!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Proximity. 

Not the best thing in the world, but next to it.


----------



## havasu

Witty (for an old dawg)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Appreciated. 

So nice to be.


----------



## slownsteady

honored.....


----------



## havasu

honorable...


----------



## slownsteady

venerable......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Admired.....


----------



## havasu

Commended...


----------



## slownsteady

recommended..........


----------



## havasu

wreckommended?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Homewrecker


----------



## havasu

Wreckingball


----------



## oldognewtrick

Miley........


----------



## havasu

tramp.........:hide:


----------



## nealtw

Cher.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chastity.....


----------



## nealtw

reversible............


----------



## oldognewtrick

delusional


----------



## havasu

magician....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Houdini.....


----------



## havasu

Phony......


----------



## oldognewtrick

bogus.......


----------



## nealtw

booger..................


----------



## havasu

picker.........


----------



## nealtw

eater.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

ant.......


----------



## nealtw

hotdippedchocolate


----------



## oldognewtrick

strawberries.

SWMBO made some this weekend with white choclate and blue sprinkles...very festive and yummy and kabob sticks with blue berries, mini marshmellows and red rasberries...not so much...


----------



## nealtw

cherries

Is what I was dipping on the weekend.


----------



## oldognewtrick

cobbler......

now I'm hungry...again, where's them double stuffed Oreos???


----------



## nealtw

rhubarb.............

lately, surprized to see farmers here only take one crop per year.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pie

My grandma use to bake me rhubarb pies for my birthday. Dang them were good!


----------



## nealtw

crust................

I rototilled about a 300 sq, ft garden and planted lawn and I ended up with 300 sq ft of rhubarb, lot's of pie..


----------



## havasu

pizza

(I was watching a food show the other day. They cut the inside edge of an unpeeled banana, and pushed it together similar to a baked potato. This made the bottom side of the banana flat, and the top side like a boat. They then poured chocolate chips, mini-marshmallows, and nuts into the cavity, then placed it on a BBQ for about 6 minutes. It came out smokin hot, where they added a scoop of ice cream and topped it with whipped cream. It was a BBQ'ed hot fudge/banana split. I'm going to try this very soon!)


----------



## nealtw

cutter.............


----------



## havasu

ship........


----------



## nealtw

captain...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Crunch.....


----------



## nealtw

crispy.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kreme. (Donuts)


----------



## havasu

filling

(donuts...now you're talking!)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Glazed. ......


----------



## havasu

look........


----------



## slownsteady

stare.........

(if you guys ain't talking about girls, then you're talking about food! Go figure!)


----------



## havasu

retina

(yep...girls and donuts, a very good combination!)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dyslexia..... 

What else is there in life beside women and food?


----------



## nealtw

booze..................


----------



## havasu

boats..........


----------



## nealtw

rumrunners


----------



## havasu

Cigarette (boats)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Donzi......


----------



## nealtw

speed.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mostfunpossiblewithyourclotheson


----------



## nealtw

betterthanansweringquestionsonyourcomputer?


----------



## havasu

Ihearhedoesn'twearclothesansweringquestionsbystrangers!

{_sick_}


----------



## nealtw

dirtyoldman


----------



## oldognewtrick

yadowhatyagottado...:beer:


----------



## nealtw

work..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

^fourletterword


----------



## havasu

crap......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ifyoueatregularly


----------



## nealtw

constitutional


----------



## oldognewtrick

morning......


----------



## nealtw

morner

just like a nooner just sooner.


----------



## havasu

abstinence


----------



## nealtw

inaction.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lackofaction


----------



## nealtw

procrastination


----------



## oldognewtrick

Maybelater...


----------



## nealtw

ornever...................


----------



## slownsteady

eternal.......


----------



## havasu

memory........


----------



## slownsteady

CRS syndrome   (Can't Remember Sh*t)


----------



## havasu

remember (what?)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Who? .....,...


----------



## havasu

...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Inthedark....


----------



## Chris

Touch.............


----------



## havasu

goodies.......


----------



## Chris

Yum.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pastries.....


----------



## nealtw

Danish..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Copenhagen


----------



## nealtw

mermaid.........


----------



## slownsteady

flippers...


----------



## oldognewtrick

sirens.......


----------



## nealtw

fishy................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sushi......


----------



## slownsteady

Hot Tuna! (and it's back to music!)


----------



## oldognewtrick

CountryJoeandthefish


----------



## slownsteady

"Gimme an F!"


----------



## havasu

Woodstock....(love it!)


----------



## nealtw

Aquarian ................


----------



## havasu

Dimension.....

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06X5HYynP5E[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

goodolddays


----------



## oldognewtrick

Retrospect


----------



## nealtw

alzheimer's..........


----------



## havasu

terrible...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sometimers


----------



## slownsteady

(alzheimers or just...) drughaze


----------



## oldognewtrick

Purplehaze....


----------



## nealtw

youonlyneedonemovie

A handfull of foolish old men typing random words and seldom follow the rules set out for the game is bad enough. 
But who are all these people that follow these words and what does it say about them.
So if you are one of those people, come on join up and join in, you're likely going to fit right in. :


----------



## slownsteady

PurpleRain

Yeah, we need some fresh blood!


----------



## havasu

wet (smog)


----------



## nealtw

Dr. Pepper..................


----------



## havasu

Dr. Ruth...


----------



## nealtw

Westheimer...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dr. Phil.......


----------



## havasu

Dr. Who

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmbeHc31Yd4[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

who's on first


----------



## oldognewtrick

TheWho.......,.


----------



## zannej

Owls.......


----------



## nealtw

nighthawk...


----------



## slownsteady

nightwatchman


----------



## havasu

daysleeper


----------



## oldognewtrick

Daydreamer....


----------



## havasu

daycruiser


----------



## oldognewtrick

Beachcruiser


----------



## havasu

(fat tire) bicycle


----------



## oldognewtrick

(fat tire) beer

http://www.newbelgium.com/beer/detail.aspx?id=7c5b394b-d7b7-486a-ac9a-316256a7b0ee


----------



## slownsteady

thirsty..............


----------



## havasu

gottapee!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Depends......


----------



## havasu

diapers.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rash........


----------



## zannej

Hasty........


----------



## nealtw

impatient........


----------



## oldognewtrick

marigolds....


----------



## nealtw

morningglory


----------



## oldognewtrick

lateblommer...


----------



## nealtw

deflowerer..


----------



## oldognewtrick

Harvested.....


----------



## nealtw

stored................


----------



## havasu

storage....


----------



## oldognewtrick

container....


----------



## slownsteady

ship..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Overseas......,


----------



## havasu

smuggle.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pirates....


----------



## havasu

Baseball...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Phillies.....


----------



## zannej

Cheesesteak.....


----------



## nealtw

cheeseheads


----------



## oldognewtrick

Packers.....


----------



## nealtw

packrat...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

me........


----------



## nealtw

catburgler
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/21/cat-burglar-denis-_n_1901164.html


----------



## slownsteady

"Charade" (with Carey Grant as a catburgler)


----------



## nealtw

TurnerClassicMovies


----------



## slownsteady

PinkPanther (always on TCM -and with David Niven as a cat burglar...DOUBLE POINTS!)


----------



## nealtw

showoff

points don't count, it's the number of toys when you die.


----------



## slownsteady

egomaniac.........


----------



## nealtw

Trump............


----------



## havasu

Towers.........


----------



## nealtw

of Hanoi..........


----------



## slownsteady

HanoiJane...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

TedTurner...


----------



## nealtw

JaneFonda...


----------



## oldognewtrick

PeterFonda


----------



## nealtw

Henry....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

RepartingArms

http://www.henryrifles.com/


----------



## slownsteady

winchester..........


----------



## nealtw

browning............


----------



## havasu

Bersa.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Glock

Thought you would of said this havasu, thats what I get for thinking...:beer:


----------



## havasu

CZ

(I happen to be moderating in the Bersa Forum when I posted it. Now that I am in CZ Forum, you get this!)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ruger

So, what will be your post when you moderate the Barbie Doll Forum? :banana:


----------



## zannej

Bullets........


----------



## nealtw

wildwest..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

MissKitty...


----------



## nealtw

gunsmoke............


----------



## oldognewtrick

MarshallDillion


----------



## nealtw

ChesterGoode


----------



## oldognewtrick

Festus......


----------



## nealtw

Quint Asper.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

SmokeyandtheBandit


----------



## nealtw

Buford T. Justice


----------



## oldognewtrick

TheHoneymooners


----------



## slownsteady

TheOldSqueezePlay


----------



## nealtw

ralph...................


----------



## havasu

TheHustler


----------



## nealtw

salad dressing


----------



## havasu

croutons.......


----------



## nealtw

JimCarrey..........


----------



## zannej

FireMarshallBill....


----------



## nealtw

dumb&dumber


----------



## havasu

doubled's........


----------



## nealtw

twins.................


----------



## slownsteady

DoublemintGum


----------



## oldognewtrick

Juicyfruit


----------



## nealtw

rubber...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Firestone....


----------



## nealtw

tires.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Goodyear.....


----------



## havasu

Arizona~!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

PearlHarbor


----------



## zannej

Pacific........


----------



## nealtw

fleet..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ships......


----------



## nealtw

boats..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

power.......


----------



## nealtw

house............


----------



## oldognewtrick

repair......


----------



## havasu

talk...........


----------



## nealtw

babble..................


----------



## havasu

gab...........


----------



## nealtw

misinformation


----------



## havasu

lies..........


----------



## slownsteady

jibberish..............


----------



## havasu

Jabberwocky


----------



## slownsteady

MontyPython'sFlyingCircus


----------



## havasu

Topten

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ChPAqPdDdw[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

FullMonty.....


----------



## doechsli

Junkshot....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rimshot.....


----------



## havasu

score.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

halftime......


----------



## havasu

overtime...


----------



## nealtw

half-witt..........


----------



## havasu

dim-whit...


----------



## nealtw

dimtwit................


----------



## havasu

ex-wife......


----------



## zannej

Leech........


----------



## slownsteady

bloodsucker........

(wanted to say BrianLeech, but it's not time for hockey yet)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Irs..........


----------



## havasu

ruthless....


----------



## slownsteady

stockbroker..........


----------



## havasu

Enron.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

WorldCom......


----------



## havasu

ComiCon....


----------



## nealtw

soreloosers


----------



## oldognewtrick

Vancouverhockeyfans.


----------



## nealtw

jailed


mostly.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Oj.........


----------



## nealtw

himtoo.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Homer......


----------



## nealtw

Odyssey.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

lliad.........


----------



## nealtw

Achilles...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Heel.......


----------



## nealtw

toe....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hammer.....,


----------



## nealtw

thumb.

really neat with a framing hammer.


----------



## slownsteady

throb...................


----------



## nealtw

palpitating................


----------



## oldognewtrick

throb......


----------



## nealtw

deja vu..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Feeling......


----------



## nealtw

groovy...............
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJBhdKrwTOc[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Simonsays...


----------



## nealtw

simple.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Minds........

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdqoNKCCt7A[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

mighty..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

MorphinePowerRangers


----------



## nealtw

It's barfin' time


----------



## oldognewtrick

Prevacid.....


----------



## nealtw

dtugs.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> dtugs.................




What? .....,,,


----------



## havasu

Why?..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Not

I think Neal's been drinking again, or still, or maybe not, could have been a fat finger or too.


----------



## havasu

(boater's) knot


----------



## nealtw

hitch,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## oldognewtrick

cock.......


----------



## havasu

slip.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

petticoat....


----------



## nealtw

junction...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

box.......


----------



## havasu

gloves....


----------



## nealtw

cover..........

you snuck in gloves to fast for me


----------



## oldognewtrick

blanket....


----------



## havasu

fire...........

(Nealtw,,,,getting slow in your old age? )


----------



## nealtw

alarm..........


slow was a while ago, snails pace maybe.


----------



## havasu

notification....


----------



## nealtw

date............


----------



## havasu

sex..............

(I'm so old I needed to Google this!)


----------



## nealtw

gender

everyone has one


----------



## oldognewtrick

Trans


Some have two...


----------



## nealtw

self sufficient


----------



## oldognewtrick

haughty,,,,,


----------



## nealtw

arrogant..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Condescending.


----------



## slownsteady

KnowItAll............


----------



## nealtw

genius...............


----------



## havasu

Einstein.......


----------



## nealtw

hair................


----------



## havasu

glasses.......


----------



## nealtw

spy.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

bot.......


----------



## havasu

Internet.......


----------



## nealtw

cloud...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

storm.........


----------



## nealtw

thunder............


----------



## havasu

Rolls

(one of my favorites!)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdsJI8Wc2D4[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Biscuits. .....


----------



## Chris

Gravy..........


----------



## havasu

fixin's...


----------



## nealtw

ingredients..............


----------



## havasu

mixture......


----------



## nealtw

compound...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

chemical......


----------



## Chris

Fukushima.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Radioactive


----------



## nealtw

debris.............


----------



## havasu

fallout.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cominghomedrunkat2:00inthemorning


----------



## havasu

futuredivorcee


----------



## oldognewtrick

Past........


----------



## havasu

Soappropriaterightnow!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6O0100cBM38[/ame]


----------



## zannej

Hilarious!


----------



## slownsteady

RodneyCarrington


----------



## havasu

lotsolaughs!


----------



## oldognewtrick

RonWhite....


----------



## havasu

Greatstuff

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRJpRu2RsSs[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Myfavorite

http://www.snotr.com/video/7582/Ron_White_-_Tater_Salad


----------



## nealtw

Foxworthy............


----------



## havasu

Colonoscopy

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEp9oi1LVXw[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

wityadija........

(you have to say it to possibly have any idea what it sounds like)


----------



## nealtw

redneck............

wityadija. I guess I'm having a slow day??


----------



## havasu

confusion (yep, I don't get it)


----------



## slownsteady

from a Foxworthy routine on "southern words"....." you didn't happen to bring jumper cables wit-ya, did-ja?"

found it: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHnFheqTTdg[/ame]

I don't know how to spell it........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Spellcheck.......


----------



## havasu

(OK, that crap was funny as ) hell!


----------



## nealtw

hello............


----------



## slownsteady

Dolly..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wood.........


----------



## nealtw

woody................


----------



## slownsteady

morning.......


----------



## havasu

nocturnal...


----------



## nealtw

notlately..............


----------



## havasu

fullbladderonly,huh?


----------



## nealtw

mybackisstiffinthemorning.


----------



## oldognewtrick

depends....:hide:


----------



## nealtw

Reaganjoke


----------



## oldognewtrick

jellybeans....


----------



## nealtw

North..........


----------



## havasu

Oliver........


----------



## nealtw

Twist............


----------



## slownsteady

OnTheRocks


----------



## nealtw

neat.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bourbon....


----------



## nealtw

CanadianClub.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

HiramWalker


----------



## havasu

Kirschwasser


----------



## nealtw

sourcherries


----------



## oldognewtrick

sourgrapes..


----------



## inspectorD

Sourpuss.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sourmash.......


----------



## nealtw

starter................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fire.......


----------



## nealtw

lighter................


----------



## havasu

leaner......


----------



## Admin

beef
...............


----------



## havasu

cow............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hide.......


----------



## havasu

&seek...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yeeshallfind


----------



## havasu

...nothin.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Incommon...


----------



## nealtw

commonlaw..........


----------



## havasu

wifey...........


----------



## nealtw

bintheredonethat


----------



## oldognewtrick

gotthet-shirt


----------



## havasu

Speaking (of t-shirts, my ex left me with about two of them only)


----------



## nealtw

lifesabxxxxuntillyoumarryone


----------



## oldognewtrick

lifecycle...


----------



## nealtw

sucks...................


----------



## havasu

bananas....


----------



## nealtw

split.......................


----------



## zannej

difference.......


----------



## nealtw

subtraction..................


----------



## havasu

formula........


----------



## nealtw

pablum............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Canadian

...eh?


----------



## nealtw

royalsubject..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

servitude...


----------



## havasu

highness .....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rockymtn.....


----------



## havasu

oysters......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rockefeller


----------



## havasu

Center........


----------



## zannej

gravity......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Zero........


----------



## slownsteady

DonutHole........


----------



## nealtw

empty..............


----------



## slownsteady

....headed.........


----------



## nealtw

lobotomy............


----------



## slownsteady

( I'd rather have a bottle in front of me, than a frontal lobotomy)


----------



## nealtw

sameoutcome


----------



## slownsteady

noIcePicksInMyNosePlease


----------



## nealtw

keepyournoseclean.


----------



## havasu

Kleenex ....


----------



## nealtw

picky..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

migrantworker


----------



## nealtw

tourist..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Trap.......


----------



## nealtw

leg hold.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Snare....,


----------



## nealtw

drum..................


----------



## slownsteady

roll......................


----------



## nealtw

bun................


----------



## havasu

another (one)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvGJvzwKqg0[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

joint...............


----------



## havasu

expansion....


----------



## nealtw

replacement......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

secondstring


----------



## havasu

waterboy...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ondeck.......


----------



## Chris

Truck deck


----------



## zannej

mechanical....


----------



## oldognewtrick

engineer...


----------



## nealtw

over..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

under.....


----------



## nealtw

handed..................


----------



## havasu

left..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

liberal.......


----------



## nealtw

what you say Williis?


----------



## Chris

Gary........


----------



## oldognewtrick

DifferentStrokes


----------



## nealtw

Coleman.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lantern......


----------



## nealtw

kerosene..........


----------



## havasu

petroleum...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Distillate.


----------



## nealtw

moonshine............


----------



## Admin

me............


----------



## nealtw

you?????????????


----------



## Admin

Who???????????????


----------



## nealtw

why..................

havn't seen you for a while.


----------



## glock26USMC

What?.........


----------



## nealtw

which....................


----------



## glock26USMC

One..........


----------



## nealtw

two............


----------



## slownsteady

step.............


----------



## nealtw

up......................


----------



## glock26USMC

Down...........


----------



## slownsteady

jacket.............


----------



## nealtw

under..............


----------



## glock26USMC

Over...........


----------



## nealtw

around..................


----------



## glock26USMC

Town ........


----------



## nealtw

gossip.............


----------



## glock26USMC

Secrets........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Victorias.....


----------



## nealtw

underwear.............


----------



## havasu

Unmentionables
(Dumb...what is so wrong with mentioning butt floss?)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Panties.

You can mention butt floss, just don't show us...


----------



## nealtw

some.
secret
https://www.victoriassecret.com/?cm...3YiMLTq2oEzvmFW3sGhIhLaPlRGEGnHZkhhoCo_nw_wcB


----------



## oldognewtrick

HustlerHollywood


----------



## nealtw

toys......................


----------



## havasu

vibrating......


----------



## glock26USMC

Electronic.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Express....


----------



## havasu

freeway..........


----------



## glock26USMC

Turnpike ........,,


----------



## havasu

Silly (what the hell is a turnpike? A fish? Must be an Eastern thing?)


----------



## glock26USMC

Laugh..... (Turnpike is a freeway that charges, AKA toll road)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Outloud......


----------



## havasu

boastful

(our FREEways now charge you to use the Lexus (carpool) lanes... ridiculous)


----------



## zannej

braggadocio


----------



## nealtw

Trump......................


----------



## havasu

Donald.........


----------



## nealtw

The............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Who........


----------



## glock26USMC

What?........


----------



## havasu

doesthefoxsay?


----------



## nealtw

iwillblowyourhousedown


----------



## havasu

tornado....


----------



## nealtw

alley.............


----------



## havasu

cat.......


----------



## nealtw

mouse.................


----------



## havasu

pad............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Loft.......


----------



## havasu

right..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wing.......


----------



## nealtw

ailerons................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fuselage... Xx


----------



## nealtw

empennage'''''''''


----------



## havasu

empanadas?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Taquitos.....


----------



## nealtw

enchilada...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Carneasada


----------



## nealtw

lunch............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Counter......


----------



## glock26USMC

Order...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Law.........


----------



## havasu

Dawg...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

K-9 ...........


----------



## glock26USMC

Loyalty .......


----------



## nealtw

faithfulness


----------



## oldognewtrick

Oldfaithful...


----------



## nealtw

Yellowstone


----------



## havasu

diamond..........


----------



## nealtw

ring,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## havasu

doorbell........


----------



## nealtw

dumbell..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

weightbench...


----------



## havasu

Muscles...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Aching........


----------



## slownsteady

heart............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Attack.....


----------



## slownsteady

killerBees............


----------



## glock26USMC

Poisonous ......


----------



## oldognewtrick

snakes.......


----------



## glock26USMC

Crawling .......


----------



## oldognewtrick

rock........


----------



## glock26USMC

Climb.......


----------



## nealtw

Fall....................


----------



## glock26USMC

Hurt.........


----------



## nealtw

wimp..................


----------



## havasu

y Burger.........


----------



## nealtw

tuesday................


----------



## havasu

Today..........


----------



## slownsteady

WhiteCastle..........


----------



## havasu

Eastern (thing)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Middle......


----------



## slownsteady

hummus............


----------



## nealtw

dip........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Copenhagen........


----------



## havasu

Denmark........


----------



## glock26USMC

Landmark.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Verdict.....


----------



## nealtw

judgment.........


----------



## havasu

passing.........


----------



## slownsteady

TheSupremes........


----------



## nealtw

Diana Ross///////////


----------



## slownsteady

Motown!.............


----------



## nealtw

Records..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

temperature


----------



## glock26USMC

Control ......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Freak.....


----------



## havasu

games..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Baseball.....


----------



## nealtw

glove......................


----------



## havasu

size........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Matters.....


----------



## slownsteady

HopeNot.............


----------



## nealtw

biggertruck..........


----------



## slownsteady

is that what you call it?


----------



## nealtw

euphemism..


----------



## oldognewtrick

oxymoron ....


----------



## nealtw

richcontractor......


----------



## slownsteady

JumboShrimp


----------



## nealtw

Oldognewtrick...


----------



## havasu

curmudgeon....


----------



## oldognewtrick

glowingcomments...


----------



## havasu

Oldfaithful


----------



## glock26USMC

Semper Fi......


----------



## nealtw

moto.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cross. .....


----------



## nealtw

roads................


----------



## havasu

Rocky.....


----------



## nealtw

bullwinkle................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sgt.Preston


----------



## slownsteady

DudleyDoright..........


----------



## nealtw

rearview..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

mirror......


----------



## slownsteady

image.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

X-ray........


----------



## nealtw

eyes.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

crazy........


----------



## nealtw

visualization


----------



## oldognewtrick

Imagination. .....


----------



## nealtw

dreamer......


----------



## oldognewtrick

pipe.........


----------



## havasu

smoker.....


----------



## Chris

Crack.....


----------



## slownsteady

plumber's................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pipewrench


----------



## Chris

Work.......


----------



## havasu

sweat.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Equity.......


----------



## havasu

title........


----------



## oldognewtrick

search.......


----------



## havasu

party.........


----------



## slownsteady

garden.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Party.......


----------



## glock26USMC

Time ..........


----------



## slownsteady

loop...................


----------



## glock26USMC

Hula ............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dancer....


----------



## slownsteady

lap.....................


----------



## glock26USMC

Dog......,,,,,,,


----------



## oldognewtrick

Track......,,


----------



## slownsteady

days......................


----------



## glock26USMC

Summer ........


----------



## slownsteady

tanlines........

Hey neal; now with your new picture we know what the "tw" stands for: "Thumb Whacker"!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bikini.....,


Shhhhhh..... He doesn't know about it yet.


----------



## havasu

Island.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

atoll......


----------



## havasu

road........


----------



## Chris

Apple.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Betty.......


----------



## havasu

Jean...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Billy........


----------



## Chris

Goat........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gto.......


----------



## havasu

Pontiac.......


----------



## Chris

Cadillac.......


----------



## glock26USMC

Deville ......


----------



## havasu

NorthStar.......


----------



## glock26USMC

OnStar ........


----------



## zannej

Asterisk (because the logo has an asterisk and there was a funny story on Wil Wheaton's blog about it).


----------



## slownsteady

footnote............


----------



## havasu

fancyfree...


----------



## slownsteady

fatfree............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Donuts.......


----------



## nealtw

wishfull.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pipedream.....


----------



## nealtw

keystone...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pipeline...,,


----------



## havasu

Banzai........


----------



## slownsteady

hangten..............


----------



## nealtw

surfcity
http://www.theguardian.com/world/video/2014/jul/14/dogs-surf-waves-california-video


----------



## slownsteady

bars..........

Hey neal, is your thumb feeling better? I noticed you took your pic down.


----------



## nealtw

jail

I was going to talk to the nurse about puplishing my personal medical problems?


----------



## zannej

bait.......


----------



## nealtw

phishing..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Harvesting


----------



## nealtw

bailing.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Combine.......


----------



## havasu

farm..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barnyard...,...


----------



## havasu

animals........


----------



## nealtw

ei ei eio.........................


----------



## Chris

Farm.......


----------



## nealtw

tractor............


----------



## oldognewtrick

trailer......


----------



## nealtw

hitch................


----------



## oldognewtrick

5thwheel....


----------



## nealtw

3point..............


----------



## slownsteady

fieldGoal................


----------



## nealtw

kicker..................


----------



## slownsteady

carpet..............


----------



## nealtw

flying................


----------



## havasu

shaved.....


----------



## slownsteady

muncher.......


----------



## nealtw

cruncher.................


----------



## havasu

carpet!.........


----------



## nealtw

underlay.........


----------



## zannej

overlay.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Topical.....


----------



## Chris

Ointment ......


----------



## nealtw

oil.........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well.........


----------



## nealtw

derrick........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dominos.  ...,,


----------



## havasu

Clapton

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th3ycKQV_4k[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Slowhand ......


----------



## havasu

Coolhand........


----------



## slownsteady

cowhand.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

ranchhand.....


----------



## havasu

righthand......


----------



## glock26USMC

Ambidextrous .......


----------



## oldognewtrick

switch-hitter


----------



## nealtw

Jones.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

chipper.....


----------



## nealtw

shredder..............


----------



## Chris

Cheese.......


----------



## nealtw

curds..............


----------



## Chris

Whey...........


----------



## nealtw

spider..................


----------



## havasu

gears..........


----------



## nealtw

differential.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fluid........


----------



## nealtw

hydraulics...........


----------



## havasu

leak...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Drip........


----------



## slownsteady

coffee...............


----------



## Fireguy5674

Latte........


----------



## oldognewtrick

espresso......


----------



## nealtw

because

the reason I use for making coffee


----------



## oldognewtrick

lifesupport

Coffee is not the most important thing in the world.....its much more important than that.


----------



## nealtw

trouble

I the wife reads that post.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kidding?

She wrote it...


----------



## nealtw

Substitute.

That's why some words or better.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Surrogate. ....


----------



## nealtw

deputy.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fife......,


----------



## nealtw

Mayberry..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Opie..........


----------



## nealtw

auntbea..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Floyd.........


----------



## nealtw

Gomer........................


----------



## havasu

GooberPyle


----------



## slownsteady

Sergeant_Carter


----------



## nealtw

Sutton.............


----------



## slownsteady

MoveItMoveItMoveIt!!!!!!


----------



## nealtw

Ican'thearyou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sir, yes sir!!!!!..........


----------



## inspectorD

Jelly Donut!!


----------



## Fireguy5674

Jellystone

Picnic baskets full of goodies!!!!!!!


----------



## nealtw

yogi.................


----------



## havasu

Pickanickbasket


----------



## nealtw

ranger............


----------



## havasu

Boo-boo..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Honey..........


----------



## slownsteady

Winnie............


----------



## Jungle

Fiver.com.......


----------



## nealtw

spam........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Catfishbait


----------



## nealtw

Noodling................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barehanded


----------



## nealtw

looks like fun.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Icanthinkofotherthings


----------



## nealtw

roadtrip.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Springbreak


----------



## nealtw

IthinkIrememberthose


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tanlinesinwinter


----------



## nealtw

springbreakinwinter??


----------



## oldognewtrick

Landdownunder


----------



## nealtw

thatwouldbefall.


----------



## havasu

whofell?......


----------



## slownsteady

Gesundheit......


----------



## havasu

WhoSneezed?


----------



## zannej

tissue.....


----------



## Fireguy5674

paper.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kleenex.....


----------



## slownsteady

Vaporub..........(Vicks)


----------



## nealtw

sniveler..................


----------



## havasu

Whiner........


----------



## nealtw

wine-o............


----------



## slownsteady

Ripple....................


----------



## havasu

Thunderbird


----------



## slownsteady

57convertible........


----------



## nealtw

ragtop...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

coupe.......


----------



## nealtw

deville...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fleetwood....


----------



## nealtw

limozeen.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

luxury.....

Is that how y'all spell limo in Kanaydia?


----------



## nealtw

music, I think
http://www.hrwiki.org/wiki/Limozeen


----------



## oldognewtrick

Newstome......,,,


----------



## nealtw

keepup......


----------



## nealtw

"Lexophile" is a word used to describe those that have a love for words, such as "you can tune a piano, but you can't tuna fish", 

or "to write with a broken pencil is pointless." A competition to see who can come up with the best lexophiles is held every year 

in an undisclosed location. This year's winning submission is posted at the very end.



.. When fish are in schools, they sometimes take debate.


.. A thief who stole a calendar got twelve months.


.. When the smog lifts in Los Angeles U.C.L.A.


.. The batteries were given out free of charge.


.. A dentist and a manicurist married. They fought tooth and nail.


.. A will is a dead giveaway.


.. With her marriage, she got a new name and a dress.


.. A boiled egg is hard to beat.


.. When you've seen one shopping center you've seen a mall.


.. Police were summoned to a daycare center where a three-year-old was resisting a rest.


.. Did you hear about the fellow whose entire left side was cut off? He's all right now.


.. A bicycle can't stand alone; it's just two tired.


.. When a clock is hungry it goes back four seconds.


.. The guy who fell onto an upholstery machine is now fully recovered.


.. He had a photographic memory which was never developed.


.. When she saw her first strands of grey hair she thought she'd dye.


.. Acupuncture is a jab well done. That's the point of it.



And the cream of the twisted crop:


.. Those who get too big for their pants will be totally exposed in the end.



ALWAYS LAUGH WHEN YOU CAN...IT IS CHEAP MEDICINE.


----------



## oldognewtrick

anagram.....


----------



## nealtw

Scrabble.............


----------



## slownsteady

triplepointword


----------



## nealtw

gamer.............


----------



## slownsteady

rounder...............


----------



## nealtw

england
early baseball


----------



## nealtw

england
early baseball


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rugby.......


----------



## glock26USMC

Football........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fieldgoal.....


----------



## nealtw

kick..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Start.......


----------



## nealtw

end...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Time......,,


----------



## nealtw

soon..............


----------



## slownsteady

whybotherfixinganything?


----------



## oldognewtrick

idlehandsarethedevilsplayground


----------



## nealtw

hedoesprettygoodwithbusyhandstoo


----------



## oldognewtrick

Amen.......,,


----------



## nealtw

brother...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Big.......


----------



## nealtw

mister..............


----------



## slownsteady

Rogers...............


----------



## nealtw

neighborhood


----------



## oldognewtrick

community.......


----------



## zannej

center.....


----------



## nealtw

middle...........


----------



## havasu

man.....................


----------



## slownsteady

Rain..........(man)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gauge.....,,


----------



## slownsteady

miter................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Saw.......


----------



## zannej

circular....


----------



## glock26USMC

Round .......,,


----------



## oldognewtrick

House......


----------



## nealtw

punch............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Drunk........


----------



## nealtw

notlately................


----------



## oldognewtrick

betteroffforit


----------



## nealtw

Icanbeajerkwithoutbooze


----------



## oldognewtrick

Welcometomyworld


----------



## nealtw

Mars...............................or does it have a ring around it?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tolietbowl...andno, there is no ring


----------



## nealtw

pronunciation?

toliet


----------



## slownsteady

Lew (loo?)................ (and look who's correcting spelling  )


----------



## nealtw

john

I don't get many chances.


----------



## slownsteady

Wayne............


----------



## nealtw

duke.......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pilgrim......


----------



## nealtw

Plymouth..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chrysler.......


----------



## nealtw

Superbird..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Roadrunner


----------



## nealtw

beepbeep.........


----------



## slownsteady

ThatsAllFolks


----------



## oldognewtrick

WileECoyote


----------



## Fireguy5674

Acme...........


----------



## havasu

boots........


----------



## glock26USMC

Bates........


----------



## slownsteady

Motel............


----------



## nealtw

hotel................


----------



## oldognewtrick

California.....


----------



## nealtw

checkedout...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

novacancy.....


----------



## nealtw

canneverleave.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

check-outanytimeyoulike


----------



## nealtw

Eagles................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Onadarkdeserthighway


----------



## nealtw

colitas................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Reefermadness


----------



## nealtw

don'tremmember


----------



## oldognewtrick

Convientlyforgot


----------



## nealtw

fogoflife


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dementia.....


----------



## slownsteady

pluralofdimension?


----------



## nealtw

fourth.............


----------



## slownsteady

quarter..............


----------



## havasu

Nickel.......


----------



## slownsteady

pewter.................


----------



## nealtw

gold.....................


----------



## havasu

egg..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Head........


----------



## havasu

Chef.......


----------



## slownsteady

..ofTheFuture....... ("it can core a apple")


----------



## nealtw

faster.........
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbzw6y0pF3U[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Thatswhatshesaid....


----------



## nealtw

so...................


----------



## havasu

what............


----------



## oldognewtrick

ever.......


----------



## nealtw

if.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

itquackslikeaduck


----------



## nealtw

Impersonator


----------



## oldognewtrick

female.......


----------



## nealtw

queen.........


----------



## havasu

bicycle

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0nQiiES9_I[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Moped.........


----------



## nealtw

vespa..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Whizzer....,,,,


----------



## nealtw

2ampee...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nightly. ......


----------



## nealtw

notmeI'mfullofit


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yougotthatright.


----------



## nealtw

easynow...........

did you see the new spammer.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Thatswhatshesaid.  

Which one, I've killed a few today.


----------



## nealtw

sureshedid

http://www.houserepairtalk.com/f45/bastrop-home-remodeling-repair-services-18035/


----------



## oldognewtrick

Inadream

Killed it, didn't delete it, thanks


----------



## nealtw

wetdreams.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Longlongagoinalandfaraway


----------



## nealtw

peteredout?............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Takestwototango


----------



## nealtw

andabigroom
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6t2BV2MQVE[/ame]

later..


----------



## slownsteady

studio...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

recording.......


----------



## nealtw

tape............


----------



## oldognewtrick

measure.......


----------



## nealtw

metric.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

kilometer....


----------



## havasu

mile..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

High.......


----------



## havasu

club!

:banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Member......


----------



## nealtw

braggart...........


----------



## zannej

cart......


----------



## nealtw

wheel...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

barrow....


----------



## nealtw

alaska..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Talkeetna...


----------



## nealtw

Lodge....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Log.............


----------



## nealtw

tallyman...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Banana.....


----------



## nealtw

yeswehaveno


----------



## oldognewtrick

Calypso ......,,


----------



## nealtw

broadway.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Neonlights.....,


----------



## nealtw

timesquare...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Newyear'seve


----------



## slownsteady

BallsDropping..................



:hide:


----------



## havasu

descendedtesticles:


----------



## slownsteady

soccerBalls..................(man, this is getting worse)


----------



## nealtw

kneewarmers..........


----------



## Chris

SanFranciscoSlippers.


----------



## nealtw

Ouch.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

BooBoo......


----------



## slownsteady

(and back to....) PicnicBasket


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jellystone...


----------



## slownsteady

HannaBarbera..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Flintstones......


----------



## slownsteady

HuckleberryHound


----------



## oldognewtrick

Auggydoggy


----------



## nealtw

dino.............


----------



## slownsteady

"Augie,mysonmyson...."


----------



## nealtw

dear old Dad.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Appledoesntfallfarfromthetree


----------



## slownsteady

Newton..................


----------



## nealtw

Olivia........


----------



## slownsteady

John..............Travolta  (two-fer!)


----------



## nealtw

outhouse.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Port-a-john


----------



## nealtw

Oldogsoffice???????????


----------



## oldognewtrick

incorrect.

You would be referring to the front seat of my truck...:beer:


----------



## nealtw

wrong...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Way.......,,


----------



## nealtw

taketheforkintheroad


----------



## slownsteady

bearLeft... (so I went home)


----------



## nealtw

Arebearslefthanded


----------



## slownsteady

justTheOffensiveLine


----------



## nealtw

balance..........


----------



## havasu

treble..........


----------



## nealtw

boomboxbase


----------



## zannej

headache....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hangover.....


----------



## slownsteady

LasVegas.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

TinselTown


----------



## nealtw

mustangranch


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bunnyranch.....


----------



## nealtw

they have bunnies on ranches?


----------



## oldognewtrick

affirmative

https://www.bunnyranch.com/


----------



## nealtw

well

should have been a rancher


----------



## oldognewtrick

cowboy......


----------



## nealtw

ranchhand........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rustler. ......,


----------



## nealtw

where'sthebeef


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wendy's. .......


----------



## havasu

Association

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPYT9Vyu62A[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Guiltyby.......


----------



## zannej

Gatsby........


----------



## nealtw

great..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ballsoffire....


----------



## nealtw

Jerry Lee Lewis..........


----------



## slownsteady

Jerry Lewis


----------



## nealtw

Dean................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Martin.......


----------



## nealtw

guitar................


----------



## havasu

(gently) sleeps


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lullaby. .......


----------



## slownsteady

ofBroadway


----------



## oldognewtrick

OffBroadway


----------



## nealtw

wayoff............


----------



## zannej

course......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sandpaper......


----------



## slownsteady

sandwich..........


----------



## nealtw

islands......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

bikini.........


----------



## nealtw

glowindark


----------



## slownsteady

psychedelic............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Trip.......


----------



## havasu

hazard..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dukes........


----------



## havasu

Goodol'boys

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qogVHlmFcx0[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

General.......


----------



## zannej

Motors........


----------



## havasu

combustion...


----------



## oldognewtrick

internal......


----------



## nealtw

inside.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Out........


----------



## slownsteady

...house.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

broken.......


----------



## slownsteady

CrossYerLegs........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yoga......


----------



## havasu

pretzel....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Twisted.......


----------



## havasu

Sister.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sledge.......


----------



## havasu

(MC) Hammer


----------



## oldognewtrick

Time.......


----------



## havasu

Travelers ...


----------



## slownsteady

Morlocks..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sphinx.......


----------



## slownsteady

riddle.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Enigma......


----------



## havasu

machine....


----------



## oldognewtrick

combine........


----------



## zannej

Voltron.....


----------



## slownsteady

Zarchov...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Confused....,,


----------



## nealtw

catchy.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Phrase......


----------



## nealtw

linguistics.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Phonetics......


----------



## nealtw

Experimental


----------



## oldognewtrick

Aircraft......


----------



## nealtw

Area 51...................


----------



## Chris

Jobsite......


----------



## nealtw

secret..........


----------



## zannej

agent.......


----------



## nealtw

99..........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bottlesofbeeronthewall


----------



## nealtw

Andy Kaufman


----------



## oldognewtrick

Taxi......,,


----------



## nealtw

DeVito................


----------



## oldognewtrick

MariluHenner


----------



## nealtw

Elaine..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kramer........


----------



## havasu

Newman....


----------



## oldognewtrick

SoupNazi.........


----------



## havasu

Mr. Kruger

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/seinfeld-actor-shoots-self-in-apparent-suicide-attempt/


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dr. Tim Whatley


----------



## nealtw

Walter White


----------



## oldognewtrick

BettyWhite


----------



## nealtw

Golden............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Girls.......


----------



## nealtw

Getty..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Estelle......


----------



## nealtw

Sophia................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rue......,


----------



## nealtw

Coco ?????????????


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chocolate.  


No, ....... Rue McClanahan


----------



## nealtw

cook...............
Coco was the cook in the pilot, I will take that a as gotya :banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chef......


----------



## nealtw

chopped..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ironchef.....


----------



## nealtw

Bobby...........


----------



## zannej

Flay......
(although I also did think of Bobby the Barbarian from the Dungeons & Dragons cartoon in the 80s)


----------



## nealtw

Filet...............


----------



## glock26USMC

Fish........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Taco........


----------



## Chris

Tuesday......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Weld......,,,,


----------



## havasu

broke........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Back......,


----------



## nealtw

mountain...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rockies .....


----------



## havasu

Canadian...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Club............


----------



## slownsteady

Med.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Vacation....


----------



## havasu

days...........


----------



## slownsteady

of-future-past (Moody Blues)


----------



## oldognewtrick

NightsinWhiteSatin


----------



## slownsteady

"breathe_deep....(the gathering gloom)"


----------



## oldognewtrick

Poetic.....


----------



## slownsteady

shakespeare


----------



## nealtw

Taming...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

shrew.......


----------



## nealtw

Lis..................


----------



## havasu

Minelli......


----------



## slownsteady

Vincent..............


----------



## nealtw

Price...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

IsRight....


----------



## nealtw

barker..........


----------



## havasu

Helpcontrolthepetpopulation,getyourpetspayedorneutered!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leN5Vm3qdAY[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

neuter.............


----------



## havasu

married..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

WithChildren


----------



## nealtw

Bundy..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kelly.......


----------



## zannej

Irish.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Whiskey........


----------



## zannej

canoe.....
(made me think of whiskey chitto river and the canoe rentals)


----------



## havasu

Deliverance....

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myhnAZFR1po[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

appalachian...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

SmokeyMtns.


----------



## havasu

bears........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chicago........


----------



## slownsteady

windy...............


----------



## zannej

Gassy......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Flatulence


----------



## slownsteady

stinky.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Smelly......,,


----------



## slownsteady

PepeLePew........


----------



## oldognewtrick

LooneyTunes


----------



## slownsteady

LooneyBin...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Binladen..,


----------



## slownsteady

BinBusy?.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nothardly...


----------



## slownsteady

WorkingHardorHardlyWorking 
(or none of the above)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hardlyworking


----------



## havasu

notjusttiredbutretired


----------



## oldognewtrick

Retread....


----------



## havasu

deflated...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ego.......


----------



## havasu

maniac.......


----------



## zannej

maneater.... (made me think of a song and then I started thinking of songs from that era and Maneater popped into my head).


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hall&Oates


----------



## slownsteady

BabyComeBack.............


----------



## havasu

She's Gone...


----------



## nealtw

:banana:.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

:beer:..........


----------



## nealtw

toast.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

master........


----------



## nealtw

general............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Contractor....


----------



## nealtw

discount...........


----------



## slownsteady

fivefinger................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Highfive.....


----------



## havasu

Low five....


----------



## oldognewtrick

LoMein......,,


----------



## slownsteady

LowRider..............


----------



## havasu

Gangster.....


----------



## slownsteady

Scarface...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pacino.......


----------



## nealtw

Brasco..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

undercover


----------



## nealtw

boss.........


----------



## havasu

Who's the....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Danza......


----------



## nealtw

taxi...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kaufman.......


----------



## nealtw

Simka ....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Latka.......


----------



## nealtw

Potato ..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Baked....,,


----------



## slownsteady

Half-Baked...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Stoned.......


----------



## nealtw

stoner................


----------



## oldognewtrick

RockyMtnHigh


----------



## slownsteady

ThankGodImACountryBoy


----------



## oldognewtrick

Denver.....


----------



## havasu

Omelet. ...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Quiche...,,


----------



## nealtw

eggs...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yolks .........


----------



## nealtw

overeasy............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Poached.....


----------



## nealtw

raw in OJ...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Simpson....,


----------



## nealtw

strongties..........


----------



## havasu

construction


----------



## nealtw

leggo...................


----------



## Chris

Eggo.........


----------



## nealtw

wafles..............


----------



## Chris

Chicken.....


----------



## nealtw

layers................


----------



## Chris

Dip.......


----------



## havasu

snuff........


----------



## Chris

Chew...........


----------



## nealtw

slobber.........


----------



## Chris

Bobber........


----------



## nealtw

gobber......


----------



## glock26USMC

Gremlin .......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hornet.....

Worst cars AMC built....


----------



## glock26USMC

Bees........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wasps.......


----------



## glock26USMC

Insects ..........


----------



## Chris

Bugs........


----------



## glock26USMC

Ants..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Uncle.....


----------



## glock26USMC

Relatives .......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Family.....


----------



## havasu

ties.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Railroad...


----------



## nealtw

track...............


----------



## havasu

lighting...


----------



## nealtw

dimmer.............


----------



## havasu

dumb and......


----------



## nealtw

dumber............


----------



## havasu

dumbest....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dunce.....


----------



## glock26USMC

Cap..........


----------



## havasu

Round........


----------



## oldognewtrick

up.........


----------



## glock26USMC

Down.........,


----------



## oldognewtrick

Blackhawk.....


----------



## inspectorD

Redtail


----------



## oldognewtrick

Whitetail...


----------



## nealtw

deer..................


----------



## havasu

hunter.........


----------



## nealtw

fans...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

ceiling.....


----------



## slownsteady

glass

(I can see you guys have been busy )


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pain.......

You need to stop by more often...


----------



## nealtw

pane?................


----------



## slownsteady

propane....

(Pain? who, me?)


----------



## nealtw

heater..............

Ya you what do you think he ment.


----------



## oldognewtrick

handgun......


----------



## nealtw

saterdaynightspecial.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Saturdaynightfever


----------



## nealtw

Travolta.............


----------



## havasu

pilot..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Light.....


----------



## havasu

bright.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

work......


----------



## nealtw

who.................


----------



## havasu

notme..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

^slacker.....


----------



## nealtw

banner.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

hammer.......


----------



## nealtw

overdone............


----------



## slownsteady

workonthatallday?????????


----------



## nealtw

oneday????????


----------



## havasu

several....


----------



## nealtw

weeks..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Months....,,,


----------



## nealtw

moons.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Blue.......


----------



## nealtw

harvest.........


----------



## havasu

cultivate...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Irrigate. ....


----------



## nealtw

irritate................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Thank-you!.......:beer:


----------



## nealtw

Miharbaanee


----------



## oldognewtrick

gracias.......


----------



## nealtw

danke..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

schön........


----------



## nealtw

Newton................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Isaac.....


----------



## havasu

Who's sac?......


----------



## nealtw

his
http://www.tlc.com/tv-shows/the-man...e-132-pound-scrotum-videos/out-for-a-walk.htm


----------



## havasu

holysh!t.......


----------



## nealtw

thatmightbetrickytoo


----------



## havasu

Iseewhatyoudidthere!


----------



## slownsteady

potent..........


----------



## nealtw

Formidable


----------



## zannej

Formaldehyde


----------



## oldognewtrick

embalming.........


----------



## nealtw

coffee..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nectarofthegods


----------



## nealtw

dogodsdrink


----------



## oldognewtrick

Obliviously.


----------



## nealtw

clearly............


----------



## zannej

obviously....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nobrainer. ......


----------



## nealtw

who..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Doctor.......


----------



## nealtw

Martin..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Luther......


----------



## nealtw

king.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jr........


----------



## nealtw

whoshot.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dallas.,....,,


----------



## nealtw

Kristin shot him


----------



## oldognewtrick

Spoileralert.,,


----------



## nealtw

backwordgame


----------



## slownsteady

crossword.....


----------



## nealtw

angry...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Birds.........


----------



## nealtw

Hitchcock............


----------



## oldognewtrick

BatesMotel


----------



## nealtw

norman............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rockwell....


----------



## slownsteady

International..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Space.........,


----------



## zannej

Balls.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Strikes......


----------



## glock26USMC

Outs...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Innings.......


----------



## havasu

Outings........


----------



## slownsteady

dates.........


----------



## havasu

wrappedinbacon...yum!


----------



## zannej

pork..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bellies......,


----------



## nealtw

dancers..............


----------



## slownsteady

pole...ballet....pole...ballet (I can't make up my mind!)


----------



## oldognewtrick

exotic.......

while you're making up your mind SNS


----------



## slownsteady

BlackSwan (great movie)


----------



## oldognewtrick

FlashDance


----------



## havasu

flashing...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Streaking....


----------



## slownsteady

comet..............


----------



## glock26USMC

Bleach ........


----------



## slownsteady

blonde...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bombshell.....


----------



## havasu

mortar .....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Brick......,


----------



## havasu

house.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

broken........


----------



## havasu

repair........


----------



## oldognewtrick

MaytagMan....


----------



## slownsteady

JesseWhite............


----------



## havasu

dead?.........


----------



## slownsteady

WayDead.........probably close to 30 years ago.


----------



## oldognewtrick

GreatfullDead


----------



## slownsteady

TheFatManRocks.................


----------



## nealtw

whatever...............


----------



## zannej

happened........


----------



## oldognewtrick

InVegas.......


----------



## nealtw

stays............


----------



## oldognewtrick

InVegas.......


----------



## havasu

Elvis?......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Costello. .......


----------



## havasu

Abbott.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Laboratories


----------



## zannej

Sandia..... (its where my sister works)


----------



## oldognewtrick

watermelon


You didn't tell us you had a sister.


----------



## havasu

broccoli

..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

BrusselSprouts


Watermelon make you think of broccoli? What's up with that.


----------



## nealtw

flys................



oldognewtrick said:


> watermelon
> 
> 
> You didn't tell us you had a sister.



yes he did.


----------



## oldognewtrick

BumperCars

He is a she.


----------



## nealtw

oops...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Burnt.....,,


----------



## nealtw

sugar......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Honey.......


----------



## glock26USMC

Sweet........


----------



## nealtw

candy...............


----------



## slownsteady

isDandy............


----------



## nealtw

sexisbetter...............


----------



## slownsteady

butLiquorIsQuicker............


----------



## nealtw

cheaper..............


----------



## Chris

Me...........


----------



## havasu

drunk.......


----------



## nealtw

happy................


----------



## havasu

honery....


----------



## nealtw

miserable..................


----------



## Chris

Heatwave......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tropical......


----------



## Chris

Cocktail.....


----------



## nealtw

drought.............


----------



## Chris

Water......


----------



## nealtw

leak..................


----------



## Chris

Fix...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Junkie.......


----------



## Chris

Employee...........


----------



## glock26USMC

Worker............


----------



## oldognewtrick

undocumented...


----------



## havasu

ILLEGAL! (callin' a spade a spade, P/C or not!)


----------



## oldognewtrick

alien.........


----------



## Chris

Employee........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Servant......


----------



## havasu

irritating....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Annoying. ......


----------



## nealtw

fired..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Thank-You! ....,,,,,


----------



## Chris

Vacation......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Retirement


----------



## slownsteady

WhiteShoes............


----------



## nealtw

saddleshoes...........


----------



## slownsteady

SaddleSores


----------



## slownsteady

(come on guys, keep up the pace...I want to get to 1000 posts before midnight!) (EDT)


----------



## Chris

Std sores......


----------



## nealtw

sore feet.........


----------



## slownsteady

SoreHead............


----------



## slownsteady

(too late, I'm going to bed. Maybe tomorrow)


----------



## nealtw

migraine..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Headache....


----------



## nealtw

drugs................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pharmacist........


----------



## Chris

Dealer.......


----------



## nealtw

pillcounter


----------



## jharris

door
...........


----------



## nealtw

knob...........


----------



## Chris

Creek............


----------



## zannej

creak.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

creepy.......


----------



## Chris

Admin...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Austin.....


----------



## havasu

sometimes....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Onoccasion


----------



## havasu

rarely.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

BlueMoon.......


----------



## nealtw

full moon............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Shootthemoon


----------



## havasu

TRAINmooning

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSB3FH6yCME[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Moonshine...

Spend a lot of time there do ya havasu?  :hide:


----------



## nealtw

bumber...........


----------



## havasu

Honeymooning

Na, I only go one day a year!


----------



## nealtw

Gleason.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Carney.....


----------



## nealtw

to the moon


----------



## oldognewtrick

Alice......


----------



## nealtw

JuneTaylerdancers
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpHzPzjUTY8[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

Kaleidoscope................


----------



## nealtw

David Brewster


----------



## slownsteady

David Bowie (who's david brewster?)


----------



## nealtw

Chicago, next week
invented the Kaleidoscope


----------



## slownsteady

25or6to4

good piece of trivia


----------



## nealtw

Searching for something to say 

I have a box on my desk just full of trivia


----------



## havasu

^searchingaimlessly


----------



## nealtw

bing____o

http://www.pointlesssites.com/showcase.asp


----------



## oldognewtrick

B-4 ................


----------



## nealtw

B52.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

vitaminB...........


----------



## nealtw

complex...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Female.....


----------



## nealtw

outlet............


----------



## oldognewtrick

stores........


----------



## havasu

Shop.......


----------



## zannej

vac............


----------



## havasu

system.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Failure.......


----------



## nealtw

success

I have succeeded at failure a few times


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lucky.......


----------



## nealtw

Luciano..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

LasVegas.....


----------



## nealtw

strip............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Club.......


----------



## nealtw

Canadian..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bacon.....

Yep, we have strip clubs in Vegas and you have Canadien Bacon...


----------



## nealtw

pork............


----------



## oldognewtrick

cracklins....


----------



## nealtw

snack

if you seen it made you wouldn't eat it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

food......

Oh, I.ve been to a plant where they make them, kinda like a lot of restraunt kitchens I've been in...


----------



## nealtw

grub................


----------



## oldognewtrick

worms......


----------



## nealtw

silk......................


----------



## havasu

Asian.....


----------



## nealtw

imports...............


----------



## slownsteady

toyota...............


----------



## nealtw

Toyoda............


----------



## slownsteady

tatas...............


----------



## nealtw

tuctuc............


----------



## havasu

yukyuk.....


----------



## nealtw

Standup...........


----------



## havasu

sitdown......


----------



## nealtw

sit in..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

occupy.........


----------



## nealtw

wall street


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bankers.......


----------



## glock26USMC

Hours.........


----------



## nealtw

wages..........


----------



## havasu

rising......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sun........


----------



## havasu

Animals....


----------



## oldognewtrick

NewOrleans......


----------



## nealtw

Eric Burdon.........


----------



## havasu

SpilltheWine


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i0DMbCKnAg[/ame]


(dig the shorts on the guys in the band)


----------



## nealtw

House of the Rising Sun
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6DVwql1E-g[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

War..........


----------



## nealtw

soon.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

afraidyouarecorrect


----------



## nealtw

congress aready running for cover


----------



## oldognewtrick

ratsonasinkingship


----------



## nealtw

everymanforhimself


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ihopethemartianscomeandrescueus


----------



## nealtw

wearethemartionsthatescapedafailingplanet


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well,wheredoweruntonextthen?


----------



## nealtw

tothemoonallis


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ithinkweneedanewgalaxy


----------



## nealtw

Hadagalaxy500inthesixties

I still want to know,who are these people that come and read this crap


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wishyouhaditnow

Who knows...


----------



## nealtw

itwouldstillbeaford


----------



## zannej

builtfordtough


----------



## oldognewtrick

Blueoval.....


----------



## nealtw

mustang

better now


----------



## oldognewtrick

Quarterhorse


----------



## nealtw

nag................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tennesseewalkinghorse


----------



## nealtw

becausetheycan'trun?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Don'thaveto


----------



## nealtw

likeyouatwork


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bingo.....


----------



## nealtw

freespace.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Scrabble...,


----------



## nealtw

triplewordscore............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wordswithfriends


----------



## slownsteady

ThisForum????


----------



## glock26USMC

Assistance ...


----------



## havasu

nurse..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Maid. &#128512;.........,


----------



## havasu

Gardener...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Japanese......


----------



## slownsteady

...turning (japanese)


----------



## nealtw

thatwouldbesometrick


----------



## havasu

Cheap (Trick)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Date.....,,


----------



## glock26USMC

Night ...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Owl........


----------



## nealtw

who.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Townsend.....


----------



## nealtw

Stuart..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tony........


----------



## nealtw

Ward...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Montgomery.....


----------



## nealtw

&co.........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sears..........


----------



## nealtw

Roebuck............


----------



## Chris

Mower......


----------



## nealtw

blade............


----------



## Chris

Switch......


----------



## nealtw

knife................


----------



## oldognewtrick

BigKnife

(If you remember Crocodile Dundee)


----------



## nealtw

toothpick...............


----------



## inspectorD

BACONWRAPPEDSCALLOPS!!:beer:


----------



## nealtw

BACONWRAPPEDwater chestnuts


----------



## oldognewtrick

Baconwrappedbacon


----------



## nealtw

fatfood...........


----------



## slownsteady

fathead........


----------



## nealtw

flathead....


----------



## slownsteady

torx.................


----------



## nealtw

Racing...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

speedway........


----------



## nealtw

freeway.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

tollroad......


----------



## nealtw

turnpike..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

northernpike...


----------



## nealtw

walleye............


----------



## oldognewtrick

crosseyed....


----------



## nealtw

impaired...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Driving.....


----------



## nealtw

teetime...........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

boring.......:2cents:


----------



## havasu

life..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Squad......,


----------



## zannej

firing........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kiln.........


----------



## slownsteady

pottery...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

vase.......


----------



## nealtw

flowerchild


----------



## oldognewtrick

Flowerpower


----------



## nealtw

potsmoker.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Potsticker....


----------



## nealtw

dumplings........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chicken.....


----------



## nealtw

egg..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Omelet. .......


----------



## nealtw

overeasy.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sunnyside.....


----------



## nealtw

up...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

town........


----------



## nealtw

car.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lincoln.....,


----------



## nealtw

zephyr...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Edsel........


----------



## nealtw

Henry.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fonda......


----------



## nealtw

Jane................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hanoi.........


----------



## nealtw

Hilton................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Conrad......


----------



## nealtw

comrade.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Boris......,


----------



## nealtw

Yeltsin............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Putin.......


----------



## nealtw

horseman......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Apocalyspe


----------



## nealtw

newbeginning.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

divorce.......


----------



## nealtw

lawyer...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

leech.......


----------



## nealtw

bloodsuckers


----------



## havasu

(lower than whale) crap


----------



## nealtw

dung.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Shyster....


----------



## slownsteady

(ambulance) Chaser.........



(posts 6073 & 6074: now we know "which came first"........)


----------



## nealtw

stalker..........

the rooster came first


----------



## havasu

night

doesn't the rooster always come first?


----------



## slownsteady

knight..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Whitesatin...


----------



## slownsteady

sheets..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kingsize.....


----------



## havasu

queen.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dancing.....


----------



## havasu

Wolves.........


----------



## slownsteady

werewolves


----------



## havasu

where?
...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

There

Do you really want me to tell you?


----------



## nealtw

anywhere.................


----------



## havasu

Here?.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hear.........,


----------



## nealtw

speak up........


----------



## oldognewtrick

speaker......


----------



## havasu

(of the) house


----------



## oldognewtrick

bigbagofwind


----------



## havasu

crooks (all of 'em)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yougotthatright!


----------



## slownsteady

Lynryd Skynyrd


----------



## oldognewtrick

AllmanBrothers


----------



## nealtw

Sweet...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Melissa......


----------



## nealtw

etheridge......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Feminist......


----------



## nealtw

equality ..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

racial........


----------



## havasu

overtone...


----------



## nealtw

tonedeaf............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Insinuation


----------



## Chris

Insulation......


----------



## oldognewtrick

itchy........


----------



## nealtw

scabies??????


----------



## havasu

Skrote? :hide::hide::hide:


----------



## nealtw

ouch+...............


----------



## slownsteady

painful.........


----------



## nealtw

eunuch.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

ineffectual


----------



## Chris

Normalword.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Abnormal .....


----------



## nealtw

Norm...............


----------



## havasu

Cheers!

:banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Skol........


----------



## Chris

Swedish....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Meatballs....


----------



## Chris

Aquavit.....


----------



## havasu

Flintstones (vitamins)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Oneaday.....


----------



## havasu

prenatal...


----------



## oldognewtrick

preventative


----------



## nealtw

latex..........


----------



## Chris

Ugly........


----------



## nealtw

mother................


----------



## havasu

trucker.....


----------



## nealtw

heavy............


----------



## Chris

Woman.....


----------



## nealtw

boss...........


----------



## Chris

Owner.......


----------



## nealtw

middleman........


----------



## slownsteady

salesman..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

usedcar........


----------



## slownsteady

Jalopy (how _do_ you spell that?)


----------



## nealtw

Jalapa.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

RatRod  (ask Neal)


----------



## slownsteady

roachcoach (a NYC thing)


----------



## oldognewtrick

foodtruck....


----------



## nealtw

hotrod..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lincoln.......


----------



## nealtw

towncar.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cabriolet .......


----------



## Chris

Pinto.......


----------



## nealtw

pedal cars..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bumpercars...


----------



## nealtw

mallparking


----------



## havasu

Handicap ....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kneereplacement


----------



## nealtw

manofsteel..


----------



## oldognewtrick

Viagra........


----------



## nealtw

virile..................


----------



## havasu

loaded......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bakedpotato...


----------



## havasu

Starch ........


----------



## nealtw

stuffed................


----------



## havasu

tenpoundsofs#itinafivepoundsack


----------



## oldognewtrick

MileyCyrus


----------



## havasu

Pantiesandawreckingball....whatcouldpossiblygowrong?

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=My2FRPA3Gf8[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

twerk.........


----------



## nealtw

fad..............


----------



## slownsteady

Paisley................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Crap.........


----------



## nealtw

trap...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sand.......


----------



## nealtw

wedge...........


----------



## havasu

butt............


----------



## slownsteady

pork.................


----------



## havasu

pulled..........


----------



## nealtw

smoked..............


----------



## slownsteady

hazy.....................


----------



## nealtw

lazy............


----------



## Chris

Crazy.......


----------



## nealtw

daisy..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

chain........


----------



## nealtw

gang,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## oldognewtrick

Land........


----------



## nealtw

Graveyard........


----------



## Chris

Backyard.....


----------



## nealtw

courtyard..


----------



## Chris

Bailiff........


----------



## nealtw

sale...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fire.......


----------



## Chris

Truck.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Stop..........


----------



## havasu

gap........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pass........


----------



## havasu

wind.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

chime.......


----------



## Chris

Bell................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Memphis....,


----------



## nealtw

Shelby ..............


----------



## havasu

County....(Tennessee)


----------



## nealtw

seat

oldog needed the hint.


----------



## havasu

chair.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rail......

Ha ha


----------



## havasu

yard..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sale.......


----------



## nealtw

discount..............


----------



## havasu

five-finger


----------



## oldognewtrick

5finger....


----------



## nealtw

shop-lifting........


----------



## oldognewtrick

weightlifting


----------



## nealtw

forklifting


----------



## oldognewtrick

Crane......,


----------



## nealtw

fly.....................


----------



## havasu

away..........


----------



## nealtw

we go...........................


----------



## havasu

where?.......


----------



## nealtw

keepup...


----------



## havasu

sorry........


----------



## nealtw

sheepish................


----------



## havasu

clothing.......


----------



## nealtw

raincoat............


----------



## oldognewtrick

umbrella....


----------



## nealtw

revolution..........


----------



## Chris

Circle.......


----------



## nealtw

wheel................


----------



## odorf

karma.............


----------



## nealtw

Buddhism............


----------



## havasu

Belly........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Button........


----------



## nealtw

dancer.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

prancer......


----------



## nealtw

spirited .............


----------



## odorf

lil heffer..           [see urban dictionary]


----------



## nealtw

cow....................


----------



## havasu

ex-........


----------



## slownsteady

exterior..........


----------



## nealtw

wall         ............................


----------



## havasu

flower.......


----------



## nealtw

power............


----------



## slownsteady

tothepeople!


----------



## nealtw

headbands..........


----------



## havasu

Peace ( signs)


----------



## odorf

bell bottom


----------



## nealtw

Haight-Ashbury


----------



## slownsteady

flowerpower


----------



## nealtw

cool...............


----------



## slownsteady

dude........


----------



## odorf

the "DUDE"              sorry could not resist


----------



## oldognewtrick

TheDuke......


----------



## nealtw

Edinburgh........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Scotland.......


----------



## nealtw

Unicorn...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

. Leprechaun


----------



## havasu

Magic........


----------



## nealtw

potofgold..


----------



## oldognewtrick

Columbiangold


----------



## odorf

acapulcogold


----------



## odorf

blondlebanese


----------



## odorf

.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

contraband


----------



## slownsteady

maui-wowie


----------



## oldognewtrick

munchies...

Seems we know way to much about some topics...:hide:


----------



## nealtw

BCbud.............


----------



## havasu

red-hair.....


----------



## slownsteady

Carrot top.......


----------



## nealtw

Prop comedy............


----------



## oldognewtrick

CarolBurnett


----------



## nealtw

timconway...


----------



## oldognewtrick

RedSkelton


----------



## nealtw

lucy................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Desi........


----------



## nealtw

littlericky............


----------



## odorf

Fred.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ethel........


----------



## nealtw

Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## oldognewtrick

16tons......


----------



## nealtw

Peace in the Valley


----------



## slownsteady

PleasantValleySunday


----------



## oldognewtrick

Saturdaynightfever


----------



## slownsteady

FridayNightFights


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mondaynightfootball


----------



## nealtw

hockeynightincanada


----------



## havasu

SoccerSaturday....

Bye!


----------



## odorf

boxing....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Day........,

It's Canadian.


----------



## nealtw

holiday

any excuse


----------



## oldognewtrick

5-0'clock.........


----------



## nealtw

happyhour..


----------



## odorf

canadianmist


----------



## oldognewtrick

Canadianclub


----------



## nealtw

CC&7.................hold the ice


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jackandwater


----------



## nealtw

tea.........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Longisland....


----------



## nealtw

Medium..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Charlatan .......


----------



## odorf

moonshine!


----------



## nealtw

Ole Smoky..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bandit.....


----------



## nealtw

Sally...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mustang....,


----------



## nealtw

ranch..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dressing......


----------



## nealtw

table.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dinner......


----------



## nealtw

time...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

warp.......


----------



## odorf

cloth..........opps


----------



## odorf

rockyhorror


----------



## nealtw

timeless............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Transvestite.


----------



## nealtw

crossdresser....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Confusion.


----------



## nealtw

oldage.............


----------



## havasu

concur........


----------



## nealtw

Concurrent disorders


----------



## odorf

sametime..


----------



## nealtw

sidebyeach


----------



## oldognewtrick

sidebyside.....


----------



## nealtw

backtoback


----------



## oldognewtrick

overunder.......


----------



## odorf

ontop.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ofolsmokey.


----------



## nealtw

The Weavers


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dennis.......


----------



## havasu

theMenace...


----------



## oldognewtrick

MrWilson. 

Thought you were on vacation , oh I forgot, you're always on vacation.


----------



## nealtw

jay north...........

joseph kearns.......


----------



## havasu

GoodGrief!

Na, I'm around for the next 4 days while the other half is doing a dog sitting job to make some extra bucks.


----------



## oldognewtrick

CharlieBrown

Pics of the cruise.


----------



## nealtw

pumpkinpatch...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

TheGreatPumpkin.


----------



## nealtw

snoopy...............


----------



## havasu

RedBaron...


----------



## nealtw

Linus...........


----------



## havasu

Lucy...........


----------



## nealtw

peanuts.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cashews....,


----------



## nealtw

macadamia.............


----------



## havasu

Nuts!..........


----------



## nealtw

bolts..................


----------



## havasu

lightening


----------



## nealtw

strike..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Three.......,


----------



## havasu

times..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

alady.......


----------



## nealtw

shethinks...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lionelknows

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaFJcJO3RH4[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

best...................


----------



## havasu

Nicole.......


----------



## nealtw

Richie???????????


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rich..........


----------



## odorf

werebanned


----------



## oldognewtrick

RayBan........


----------



## odorf

cheapsunglasses


----------



## oldognewtrick

ZZTop........


----------



## nealtw

legs................


----------



## oldognewtrick

SharpDressedMan


----------



## nealtw

thankyou...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yourmostwelcome


----------



## nealtw

Sie sind herzlich willkommen


----------



## havasu

My pleasure my Love? :hide:


----------



## nealtw

neverknowwhatyoufindonthenet


----------



## oldognewtrick

Itsajungleoutthere


----------



## havasu

It'salsoajungleinhereaswell.


----------



## nealtw

call of the wild
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwHWbsvgQUE[/ame]


----------



## odorf

upsimbasimbaup


----------



## odorf

guitarzan         [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=293Irm-vxtE[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

The Village People


----------



## slownsteady

VillageIdiot..........


----------



## nealtw

hehasn'tbeenaroundforawhile


----------



## slownsteady

IdiotSavant


----------



## nealtw

Autistic savant

sound better.


----------



## oldognewtrick

RainMan......


----------



## odorf

K-martsuksyeah


----------



## nealtw

Raymond ..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Vegasroadtrip


----------



## nealtw

49buick RM


----------



## oldognewtrick

Classic......,


----------



## nealtw

megabucks.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lottery....


----------



## nealtw

showmethemoney


----------



## odorf

cabosanlucas


----------



## havasu

Mejico......


----------



## nealtw

Baja ................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Desertracer


----------



## nealtw

playinginthedirt


----------



## odorf

coronasmassquanity's


----------



## nealtw

Coronalmassejection


----------



## oldognewtrick

hungover.....


----------



## havasu

partthree...


----------



## nealtw

sunflare
Coronalmassejection


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fenderflare


----------



## Chris

Jeep..........


----------



## odorf

popeye'sjeepjeep


----------



## oldognewtrick

spinach.......


----------



## nealtw

hamburger..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Buns........,


----------



## odorf

baconburgerdog


----------



## havasu

dots.........


----------



## nealtw

spots.............


----------



## odorf

dotsgumdrops


----------



## havasu

sweetness...


----------



## odorf

lemondrops


----------



## nealtw

gummybears


----------



## odorf

peppermint


----------



## oldognewtrick

Patty......,


----------



## odorf

melt.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Down.....,


----------



## nealtw

goose..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Duck, duck....


----------



## nealtw

donald,daisy


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mickey,Minnie


----------



## nealtw

tom,jerry.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Brad,Angelina


----------



## nealtw

Brangelina/
............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fred/Ginger


----------



## nealtw

Argle Gargle..........


----------



## odorf

simon/garfunkel


----------



## nealtw

The Sound Of Silence


----------



## slownsteady

IAmARock............


----------



## nealtw

rockofages


----------



## slownsteady

gospelmusic


----------



## nealtw

Spirituals.............


----------



## havasu

Elvis.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Graceland....


----------



## nealtw

hasleftthebuilding


----------



## havasu

that'sforsure!


----------



## oldognewtrick

SawhimtodayatBurgerKing


----------



## nealtw

whopper..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jr........


----------



## nealtw

ewing............


----------



## havasu

shot???...


----------



## nealtw

buckshot..........


----------



## havasu

lead..........


----------



## nealtw

poisoning...........


----------



## havasu

rodents.....


----------



## Chris

President......


----------



## havasu

inept......


----------



## oldognewtrick

FlimFlamMan


----------



## slownsteady

PoliticsasUsual.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

IfItWasOnlyThatSimple


----------



## havasu

minds........


----------



## nealtw

choices.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

elections....


----------



## nealtw

whiners..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

soreloosers


----------



## nealtw

bothsides...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

NoWinners...


----------



## slownsteady

pessimism.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Realist.....


----------



## slownsteady

naturalist............


----------



## oldognewtrick

AuNatural...


----------



## nealtw

nude..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

beach.....


----------



## nealtw

breach................


----------



## oldognewtrick

plug........


----------



## nealtw

outlet...........

If outlet are female, shouldn't they be inlets


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mall......


I don't know, above my pay grade.


----------



## havasu

Pall

smoke 'em if you got 'em


----------



## nealtw

hall..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pass........


----------



## havasu

fail......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Safe.......


----------



## nealtw

french............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Maid......,


----------



## nealtw

milking...........


----------



## havasu

cows.........


----------



## nealtw

dairy...............


----------



## havasu

Queen..........


----------



## nealtw

drag.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Race........


----------



## odorf

100meters..


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dash.......


----------



## glock26USMC

Cam.........,,,,


----------



## nealtw

lifters...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Heavy.......


----------



## nealtw

duty.................


----------



## Chris

Cycle.......


----------



## nealtw

four..............


----------



## odorf

boardtransmisionbutton



1964 ford falcon, push button transmission,to the left of steering column


----------



## havasu

push.........


----------



## slownsteady

shove............


----------



## havasu

slide..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Slip'n.......


----------



## nealtw

away................


----------



## havasu

far...........


----------



## nealtw

timbuktu...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kathmandu .....


----------



## nealtw

Kilimanjaro............


----------



## oldognewtrick

AbominableSnowman


----------



## nealtw

bigfoot...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chupacabra


----------



## nealtw

bloodsucker


----------



## oldognewtrick

Count. .....


----------



## nealtw

1,2,3 and another


----------



## Chris

Beer........


----------



## nealtw

rounds...........


----------



## Chris

Shots.........


----------



## nealtw

chasers.............


----------



## Chris

Wuss..........


----------



## nealtw

hmmmmmmmmm,  yup


----------



## oldognewtrick

ohmmmmmmmmm........


----------



## nealtw

doubledown


----------



## odorf

blackjack...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hitme......


----------



## nealtw

busted.................


----------



## havasu

Someonesaybust?


----------



## slownsteady

cops...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Robbers....


----------



## odorf

handcuffs.


----------



## nealtw

nightstick....


----------



## oldognewtrick

nightshift...


----------



## nealtw

graveyardshift...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

gravedigger


----------



## nealtw

monstertruck


----------



## oldognewtrick

Monstermash


----------



## nealtw

The Crypt-Kicker Five'


----------



## oldognewtrick

DaveClarkFive


----------



## nealtw

herman's hermits


----------



## oldognewtrick

TheMonkeys


----------



## nealtw

DavyJones.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Locker.....


----------



## Chris

Foot.......


----------



## nealtw

fungus.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mushroom. ...


----------



## nealtw

cloud.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fusion....,


----------



## nealtw

synthesis..........


----------



## Chris

Word........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Microsoft. ..


----------



## nealtw

windows..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cleaner.....


----------



## nealtw

degreaser............


----------



## oldognewtrick

PressureWasher


----------



## nealtw

pressurecooker


----------



## havasu

slowcooker


----------



## oldognewtrick

Crockpot. .....


----------



## nealtw

chamberpot..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

honeypot....


----------



## nealtw

teapot...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

coffeepot....


----------



## nealtw

flowerpot......

it's a crock, get off the pot.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Porta-pot...


----------



## Chris

Crapper.........


----------



## nealtw

outhouse..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

boathouse....


----------



## odorf

ho house...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Houseboat.....


----------



## nealtw

partyboat...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Redneckyachtclub


----------



## nealtw

International Harvester


----------



## oldognewtrick

JohnDeere...


----------



## nealtw

Case .......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Civil..........


----------



## nealtw

engineer...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

conductor...


----------



## nealtw

allaboard.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Soultrain........


----------



## nealtw

motown................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Aretha........


----------



## nealtw

A Natural Woman


----------



## oldognewtrick

RaquelWelch


----------



## nealtw

Fantastic Voyage


----------



## oldognewtrick

OneMillionYearsB.C.


----------



## nealtw

some "cave woman"


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yaba,daba,doo...........


----------



## nealtw

Fred...........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wilma......


----------



## nealtw

bambam..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Peebles.....


----------



## nealtw

dino...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ferrari....,


----------



## nealtw

Lamborghini


----------



## oldognewtrick

Maserati ....


----------



## nealtw

Bugatti.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Maybach....


----------



## nealtw

Lancia.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fiat.........


----------



## nealtw

Alfa Romeo.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

&Juliet.....


----------



## nealtw

Julie & Julia


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dryfus.....,


----------



## nealtw

Richard/////////


----------



## oldognewtrick

Burton.....


----------



## nealtw

Taylor..............


----------



## Chris

Swift.......


----------



## nealtw

rapids..........


----------



## glock26USMC

Grand...........


----------



## Chris

Cherokee.......


----------



## glock26USMC

Jeep.............


----------



## nealtw

offroad............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wheeling......


----------



## nealtw

extreme cycling


----------



## oldognewtrick

recycling.......


----------



## nealtw

green............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hornet....


----------



## havasu

nest........


----------



## oldognewtrick

egg.......


----------



## nealtw

annuity..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Investment


----------



## nealtw

401k.................


----------



## slownsteady

Kay Jewelers........


----------



## nealtw

"hope" diamond


----------



## oldognewtrick

hope/change.....


----------



## nealtw

no hope.............


----------



## Chris

Lotsochange


----------



## havasu

emptypockets


----------



## oldognewtrick

silverbells


----------



## nealtw

Dreamer............


----------



## oldognewtrick

visionary...


----------



## nealtw

missionary//////


----------



## oldognewtrick

position.....


----------



## nealtw

location......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

orientation


----------



## nealtw

barkwards...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Arse..........


----------



## nealtw

Autonomous Rotorcraft Sniper System


----------



## oldognewtrick

Drone.....


----------



## odorf

shootitdown


----------



## oldognewtrick

Quick.....,,


----------



## nealtw

downed..................
Quick I was typing as fast as I could.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Downer.....


----------



## nealtw

Depressants...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

NightlyNews


----------



## nealtw

getting worse


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bestisyettocome


----------



## nealtw

goodolddays


----------



## slownsteady

(page *666*) :hide:


----------



## nealtw

tohellwithit

That's only if you have 10 posts per page, for it's only half way.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Paranormal...


----------



## nealtw

medium.................


----------



## frodo

I missed a perfect  opportunity

depressant


----------



## oldognewtrick

Laughingas


----------



## nealtw

lifestyles


----------



## havasu

oftherichandfamous


----------



## nealtw

Robin Leach


----------



## havasu

Champagnetastesandcaviardreams...


----------



## nealtw

with your money


----------



## oldognewtrick

Govtwaste....


----------



## nealtw

banks...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Exhaust.....


----------



## nealtw

tailpipe..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Peacepipe...


----------



## Chris

Good times........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Deerhunting


----------



## Chris

Beerhunting.....


----------



## nealtw

goodwill...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Charities. ...


----------



## havasu

democrats...


----------



## frodo

Obummer...


----------



## havasu

Osama..........


----------



## Chris

Obama.....


----------



## havasu

same.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Suchnegativity


----------



## havasu

(you sound like my)

girlfriend


----------



## oldognewtrick

significantother

Hey, O said he kissed and hugged the nurses and that we shouldn't worry...Don't worry man, be happy...:banana:


----------



## nealtw

There is only one word left for you guys after that, carefull what you wish for.


((Romney))


----------



## oldognewtrick

Willard .....


----------



## havasu

Scott.......?


----------



## oldognewtrick

weatherman...


----------



## havasu

person.........


----------



## frodo

willard's rats


----------



## nealtw

Crispin..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Glover......


----------



## nealtw

Danny...............


----------



## havasu

Boy........


----------



## nealtw

Oh..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Oh Boy! Oberto


----------



## nealtw

Sausage ........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kielbasa. ...


----------



## nealtw

Ukrainian..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

cranium........


----------



## nealtw

Ludo................


----------



## frodo

rockband...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Journey......


----------



## havasu

great.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

White........


----------



## havasu

hope.........


----------



## frodo

whitesnake


----------



## slownsteady

TwistedSister

 (saw them when they were a bar band on Long Island. They were on a stage that rose about a foot above the floor and we stood right at the edge. Imagine my surprise when I heard them on the radio)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Glamrock....


----------



## slownsteady

Bowie..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Knife.....


----------



## havasu

sheath........


----------



## slownsteady

circumcision.........


----------



## havasu

PAIN!


----------



## glock26USMC

Weakness ........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fatigue.......


----------



## havasu

exhaustion...


----------



## frodo

8ball..........


----------



## havasu

games........


----------



## oldognewtrick

reindeer...


----------



## havasu

scat.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Vamanos...


----------



## slownsteady

ski-daddle!......


----------



## havasu

moveyourass....


----------



## slownsteady

shakeyourbooty


----------



## oldognewtrick

twerk......dejavu


----------



## havasu

rock (and roll)


----------



## nealtw

stone bread..................


----------



## slownsteady

HashBrownies..........


----------



## nealtw

cookies.................


----------



## havasu

computer...


----------



## Chris

Modern........


----------



## havasu

Family.......


----------



## Chris

Leach.......


----------



## havasu

blood........


----------



## Chris

Bleed..........


----------



## nealtw

bank account


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gooseegg.......


----------



## nealtw

emptynest..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fullhouse...


----------



## nealtw

fourofakind


----------



## oldognewtrick

jacksorbetter


----------



## nealtw

oneeyedjacks


----------



## havasu

deuceswild


----------



## nealtw

Aces&8s.............


----------



## slownsteady

DeadMansHand........


----------



## nealtw

which man?


----------



## oldognewtrick

invisible......


----------



## nealtw

Wild Bill Hickok


----------



## havasu

confirmeddead


----------



## slownsteady

(answered his own question!)


----------



## slownsteady

casualty..............


----------



## havasu

kickin'thebucket


----------



## slownsteady

expired....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oj8RIEQH7zA[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

He can leap from tree to tree here anytime.


----------



## slownsteady

Tarzan (?)..............


----------



## nealtw

Ahhhhhhh...ahh..ah..ah...ah...ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chooo.........


----------



## nealtw

wild.............


----------



## havasu

sneezes...


----------



## nealtw

blessyou..........


----------



## havasu

priest..........


----------



## zannej

cleric.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Clergy.......

Zanne, where you been hiding? Get lost somewhere on the internet?


----------



## havasu

trouble


(yep, Zanne is in trouble for this unabsence)


----------



## Chris

Pizza...................................Sounds good.


----------



## havasu

Italy.......


----------



## slownsteady

boot.............


----------



## Chris

Shoe................


----------



## oldognewtrick

string......


----------



## havasu

budget......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rent.......


----------



## nealtw

a cop................


----------



## havasu

security.....


----------



## nealtw

guard....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rail........


----------



## nealtw

road............


----------



## havasu

King.........


----------



## nealtw

Hog.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Heaven.....


----------



## nealtw

Gate.............


----------



## havasu

hinge........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Keeper......


----------



## zannej

bee
(been sick and internet was not working well, but am feeling better now)


----------



## havasu

nice.........

just seems to fit!


----------



## nealtw

ice..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cream.....


----------



## nealtw

cheese..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cake.......


----------



## nealtw

bake,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## oldognewtrick

Broil.......


----------



## havasu

swordfish......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Crawfish.....


----------



## havasu

boil.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lowcountry.....


----------



## nealtw

Sea Islands...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Southsea......,


----------



## nealtw

Ma370 ...........


----------



## havasu

Ollieollieoxenfree!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Redrover....,


----------



## nealtw

rangerover


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hangover...


----------



## nealtw

hungover..

support wild life



throw a party


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jagermeister

I'll drink to that


----------



## Chris

Booze....

I'll drink to that


----------



## havasu

beer


I'll drink to that!


----------



## nealtw

chugalug
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ylv1_FEXvLM[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Roger.......


----------



## nealtw

10-4.................


----------



## havasu

affirmative...


----------



## frodo

.........................


----------



## glock26USMC

Yes. ........


----------



## havasu

no..........


----------



## nealtw

confussed................


----------



## glock26USMC

Misraken........


----------



## nealtw

more confused.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dimetia..........


----------



## nealtw

forgot............


----------



## glock26USMC

Remembered ....


----------



## havasu

Alamo..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rent-a-car


----------



## frodo

abuse it....


----------



## havasu

use it................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Orlooseit...


----------



## havasu

privateparts


----------



## oldognewtrick

HowardStern


----------



## slownsteady

midship.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Poopdeck......


----------



## slownsteady

Outhouse...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Outsource,.........


----------



## zannej

indiantechsupport


----------



## havasu

funny.......


----------



## slownsteady

bone...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Head.......


----------



## inspectorD

alert!!!!!


----------



## havasu

notification...


----------



## oldognewtrick

summons........


----------



## nealtw

server................


----------



## oldognewtrick

software....


----------



## nealtw

upgrade.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Newwife......,


----------



## slownsteady

eventrade (more likely)........


----------



## oldognewtrick

grassisalwaysgreener


----------



## zannej

fertilizer......


----------



## frodo

bullchit....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Iftheyeatregular


----------



## nealtw

metamucil

do not dump this stuff down a sink


----------



## frodo

truethat..


----------



## slownsteady

metaphysics..............


----------



## nealtw

fundamentals


----------



## oldognewtrick

principles.....


----------



## glock26USMC

Consequences. ..


----------



## oldognewtrick

Truth.......


----------



## slownsteady

varies..................


----------



## glock26USMC

Depends. .......


----------



## nealtw

Diapers.............


----------



## Chris

Forsures........


----------



## nealtw

reliability............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ford.........


----------



## nealtw

Toronto...............
ex mayor


----------



## oldognewtrick

movinon.......


----------



## nealtw

eastside.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

L.a.............


----------



## nealtw

los alamitos


----------



## Chris

California......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Goldrush........


----------



## nealtw

nuggets.....................


----------



## Chris

Ofbothkindsinthisstate


----------



## slownsteady

chicken...................(nuggets)


----------



## nealtw

other.......


----------



## slownsteady

Wtf???......................


----------



## Chris

Awesome......


----------



## nealtw

Justhangingaroundoutside


----------



## oldognewtrick

pigeonholed


----------



## nealtw

droppings..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bird......,




You'd be proud of me today Neal. Front seats nice and comfy.


----------



## nealtw

chicken....................

man without harness and rope would be on his last day here.


----------



## inspectorD

oldognewtrick said:


> Bird......,
> 
> View attachment 7471
> 
> 
> You'd be proud of me today Neal. Front seats nice and comfy.



Junk....

Wow... now that is some really bad roof design layout work... bet those brick walls are all supported by plywood on the roof... wow... no wonder it's leakin..:rofl:


----------



## slownsteady

eagle...........


----------



## nealtw

scavengers


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bonds....

He is harnessed and tied off, couldn't stay up there without it if he wanted.


----------



## slownsteady

stock............


----------



## oldognewtrick

gun.......


----------



## nealtw

powder.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Puff

The magic dragon...:rofl:


----------



## nealtw

peter,paulandmary


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sonyandcher


----------



## nealtw

Love Is Strange..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

DirtyDancing

http://www.stlyrics.com/lyrics/dirtydancing/loveisstrange.htm


----------



## nealtw

A bo diddley song
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nbtzp7EjRXM[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

BoJackson.....


----------



## glock26USMC

Baseball. ......


----------



## nealtw

diamond..............


----------



## frodo

ring.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tone.......


----------



## Chris

Deaf...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Huh?......,,,


----------



## frodo

crystalclear


----------



## nealtw

crystalradio.


----------



## frodo

crank..LOL


----------



## oldognewtrick

Speed.....;..


----------



## nealtw

upper............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Michigan.....,


----------



## nealtw

wolverines...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Workboots .......


----------



## nealtw

trucksittingboots


----------



## oldognewtrick

Notoftenenough


----------



## nealtw

me to...............


----------



## Chris

Tired.......


----------



## frodo

redwings/drscholes


----------



## oldognewtrick

HockeyTownUSA


----------



## frodo

hocky?no,ice,mississippi,football!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

hattrick....


----------



## frodo

trickydick


----------



## nealtw

Nixon...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Impeached....


----------



## frodo

obamasnext


----------



## nealtw

dreamer.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hopeandchange.


----------



## nealtw

hopeless.........


----------



## frodo

Vote.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

fraud........


----------



## frodo

fraudulentmisrepautation


----------



## nealtw

chooseone.


----------



## oldognewtrick

BenandJerrysIceCream

You choose one...


----------



## nealtw

chocolate.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Milkshake.....


----------



## frodo

chocolate.


----------



## frodo

wendysblizzard


----------



## nealtw

sodajerk.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

popgoestheweasel


----------



## slownsteady

(and back to...) Politician


----------



## nealtw

selfaborbed


----------



## slownsteady

catLitter...........


----------



## nealtw

goldplated


----------



## zannej

electroplated


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chrome.....


----------



## nealtw

plastic.............


----------



## zannej

surgery.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Elective ........


----------



## nealtw

tuesday.................


----------



## frodo

goodlucktuesday


----------



## frodo

cerakote..


----------



## oldognewtrick

coating.......


----------



## nealtw

sugar......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Brown.......,


----------



## nealtw

shirts.................


----------



## slownsteady

noShirtsNoShoes....


----------



## nealtw

noservice..........


----------



## slownsteady

CableCompany


----------



## nealtw

bandits...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

slotmachines


----------



## slownsteady

addictions.........


----------



## frodo

1armbandits


----------



## nealtw

rider.....................[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mubsO6LOEMg[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

ReiningHorse

See if you notice any difference in how they are riden, notice the rein and how they are applied.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DEqodZ9508[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

maybe//////////

If I know anything about riding.


----------



## oldognewtrick

slightchance


----------



## nealtw

repeal.............


----------



## zannej

veto.........


----------



## slownsteady

well trained. I wonder what kind of bit they use to work these guys? Not really a lot of difference in reining between the two; just a matter of degree.

Oh yeah: Bridle...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bit.......

Huge difference in bit's. Difference in a tack hammer and a framing gun. You don't ride the horse with the bit, you ride the horse with your legs, feet and butt. When you see the horse running off in the first video when they are jerking on the reins, then see the control on the second video when the reins are slack.  The bit is there to set the head.


----------



## slownsteady

Byte...................

sounds like we need a new thread for horses. Maybe a new forum... right between electrical and HVAC.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mega........


My horsing around days are long gone.


----------



## slownsteady

tron................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Transformers


----------



## slownsteady

LowVoltage...........


----------



## nealtw

supply............


----------



## oldognewtrick

economics......


----------



## nealtw

fallacy..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Trickledown


----------



## Chris

Cash...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Strapped.......


----------



## nealtw

corporal punishment


----------



## glock26USMC

Illegal. .........


----------



## zannej

aliens....


----------



## nealtw

martians..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Klingons.......


----------



## nealtw

Mork..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mindy........


----------



## nealtw

jonathan winters


----------



## oldognewtrick

ShellyWinters


----------



## nealtw

blond bombshell

It was so cold I almost got married.
Shelley Winters

Read more at http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/authors/s/shelley_winters.html#AlPxiEycjldIBlIx.99


----------



## zannej

MarilynMonroe


----------



## nealtw

happy,happy birthday


----------



## zannej

Unbirthday...


----------



## Chris

Jehovahwitness......


----------



## nealtw

Oct.24,1945  




zannej said:


> UN  birthday...


----------



## frodo

knocking at the door


----------



## nealtw

trick or treat.


----------



## glock26USMC

Halloween.......n


----------



## oldognewtrick

NightMareOnElmStreet


----------



## zannej

Freddy.........


----------



## glock26USMC

Chucky..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cheese.......


----------



## nealtw

whiz.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kid.......


----------



## nealtw

goat.............


----------



## glock26USMC

Sheep.......m


----------



## nealtw

wool................


----------



## oldognewtrick

socks.......


----------



## nealtw

shoes..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

PFFlyers.....


----------



## Chris

Kicks......


----------



## nealtw

starter..........


----------



## Chris

Solenoid.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bendix.......,


----------



## Chris

Straight........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Flush..........


----------



## nealtw

rich.............


----------



## Chris

Poor.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

1%.........


----------



## nealtw

glass steagall

nobody talking about the important stuff.


----------



## Chris

Seagull.......


----------



## nealtw

Gannet...........


----------



## zannej

Jeanette...


----------



## nealtw

McCurdy..........


----------



## frodo

hurdygurdyman 


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lKCUuyojDI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lKCUuyojDI[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

Atlantis..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Challenger.........


----------



## slownsteady

Champion..............


----------



## frodo

sparkplugs


----------



## slownsteady

earplugs.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Earmuffs

Hey Neal...is it true?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2E064kb3UnU[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

alcohol

content, one is measured be % of volume and the other is measured by % of weight or something. Anyway ours has a bigger number but I think they are mostly the same. Most Canadians think our beer is stronger and it just isn't worth argueing with a drunk.


----------



## frodo

homebrew..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fermentation


----------



## nealtw

infirm.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Terrafirma


----------



## nealtw

terra nova


----------



## oldognewtrick

NovaScotia


----------



## nealtw

Halifax..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Halibut ...,,,


----------



## nealtw

fishy...........


----------



## Chris

Trout.....


----------



## nealtw

lamprey......

 Alcohol content is listed by volume (a beer that is 4.0% by volume is about 3.2% by weight).


----------



## slownsteady

Pilotfish..................

Well, if you compare any beer to Coors Light, it would be stronger. Thank god not every beer is Coors Light


----------



## frodo

pondraisedcatfish


----------



## zannej

breadedandfried......


----------



## oldognewtrick

hushpuppies...


----------



## Chris

Quietdogs.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Guarddog....


----------



## nealtw

bodyguard..


----------



## slownsteady

RightGuard................


----------



## oldognewtrick

RightOn...........


----------



## Chris

Rightarm.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rightwing......


----------



## nealtw

slapshot.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Goal......


----------



## frodo

hockypuk..


----------



## nealtw

Peter Puck..............


----------



## frodo

donald duck.... quack quack


----------



## oldognewtrick

DaffyDuck.....


----------



## nealtw

uncle scrooge


----------



## oldognewtrick

Unclesam.......,


----------



## nealtw

Statue of Freedom


----------



## oldognewtrick

Statueofliberty


----------



## frodo

BookerTWashington


----------



## nealtw

educator..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Schoolmarm


----------



## frodo

naughtyschoolmarm


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fantasy...


----------



## Chris

Showgirls.....


----------



## nealtw

dancers............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rocketts......


----------



## nealtw

june taylor


----------



## oldognewtrick

FredAstair....


----------



## nealtw

Ginger Rogers


----------



## oldognewtrick

RoyRogers....


----------



## nealtw

Nellybelle..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Trigger.....,


----------



## frodo

Tonto........


----------



## nealtw

kemosabe......


----------



## slownsteady

(oh, go ahead Frodo. You know you want the next one.)


----------



## slownsteady

Wasabe..................


----------



## nealtw

Brassicaceae


----------



## frodo

KudzuPuerariaLobata


----------



## nealtw

smell......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

test.......


----------



## Chris

Fail.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

gradingonthecurve


----------



## nealtw

girlwatching


----------



## oldognewtrick

birdwatching


----------



## nealtw

binoculars


----------



## oldognewtrick

Spottingscope


----------



## nealtw

Monocular..


----------



## frodo

6.5-20x50mmdeerslayer


----------



## nealtw

raindeer...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

rainforrest....


----------



## nealtw

canopy.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

deforestation


----------



## nealtw

clearcut.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Crewcut......


----------



## nealtw

happydays.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hightimesatridgemonthigh


----------



## nealtw

Fast Times at Ridgemont High?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Maybewhenyouwereinschool


----------



## frodo

True true!!!!

I do not remember 1974 and 75.  real hazy on 76. i think i was there????


----------



## nealtw

tellmenolies


----------



## oldognewtrick

Truthorconsequences


----------



## nealtw

truthordare


----------



## oldognewtrick

RedRover.......


----------



## nealtw

games.............


----------



## frodo

women.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Expensivehobby


----------



## nealtw

kept man


----------



## oldognewtrick

RUBragging?


----------



## nealtw

wishing.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well.......


----------



## nealtw

fountain .............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Donzi........


----------



## zannej

speedboat....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Motorboating


----------



## nealtw

smuggling..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rumrunner....


----------



## nealtw

Contrabandist


----------



## oldognewtrick

Verboten .......


----------



## nealtw

cheating............


----------



## frodo

columbian submarines


----------



## nealtw

enginuity..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

invention...


----------



## frodo

my invention


----------



## oldognewtrick

intervention....


----------



## glock26USMC

Counseling. .......


----------



## nealtw

knuckle sandwich


----------



## oldognewtrick

schoolofhardknocks


----------



## nealtw

life..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Style.......


----------



## nealtw

GANGNAM 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Korean

Where do you come up with this ...stuff.. You really need to get a day job..


----------



## nealtw

research..................

one day job is enough, thanks.


----------



## oldognewtrick

assistant.......


----------



## nealtw

interweb..........


----------



## frodo

spiderweb..


----------



## slownsteady

silk...............


----------



## nealtw

road...........


----------



## frodo

blackmarket


----------



## nealtw

barter...................


----------



## zannej

haggle....
(also, props for the Gangnam Style-- I admit I love that song. The girl in the video, Hyuna, sounds like a 10-year-old in the version she sang).


----------



## Chris

Snaggle...... Tooth...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sabre...Tooth


----------



## slownsteady

SabreRattling.............


----------



## nealtw

bluster.................


----------



## frodo

blunderbuss


----------



## nealtw

musket,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## zannej

arquebus.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

flintlock........


----------



## frodo

colt45..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

SchlitzMaltLiquor


----------



## slownsteady

Md20....................


----------



## nealtw

slownsteady said:


> Md20....................



I had to look this one up and found the discription interesting
an extremely low quality alcoholic wine beverage that's sold at many convenience stores.


----------



## slownsteady

a.k.a. "Mad Dog". You learn something every day. Rates right down there with Ripple and Boone's Farm Strawberry wine.


----------



## slownsteady

BTW: Schlitz works pretty well as bait in a slug trap (gardening tip of the day)


----------



## nealtw

Safer's...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

DiatomaceousEarth


----------



## zannej

chalkpowder...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Residue .....


----------



## nealtw

leftovers..........


----------



## frodo

I drink fat tire beer.  or home brew honey mead
  budweiser when out and about


----------



## oldognewtrick

flattire...


----------



## frodo

will make you fall off your bike


----------



## nealtw

beerbelly..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

porkbelly...


----------



## nealtw

bacon..................


----------



## slownsteady

egg.......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Porkrinds......


----------



## slownsteady

tie goes to the moderator.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bow....... 

I concede


----------



## nealtw

knot................
The mod likely wears a tie while he sits in his truck.


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> knot................
> The mod likely wears a tie while he sits in his truck.



not.......

Tie and wing tips...


----------



## frodo

head......


----------



## oldognewtrick

master.....


----------



## nealtw

strong.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

odor.......


----------



## frodo

pinesol.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

pinetree.....


----------



## havasu

pinenuts......


----------



## nealtw

peanuts..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

cashew.........


----------



## nealtw

roasted...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Almonds..........


----------



## nealtw

Magnesium.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Element.....


----------



## nealtw

burner.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bunson........


----------



## nealtw

combustion..


----------



## oldognewtrick

flammable...


----------



## nealtw

volatile .................


----------



## havasu

wife.........


----------



## nealtw

bliss.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

happilyeverafter


----------



## havasu

...untilshefindsanewsqueeze,drainsyourbankaccount, demandsthehouseyoubuiltwithyourownhands,thendemandshalfofyourpensionfortherestofherlife.

LIFE


----------



## oldognewtrick

Someonesoundsbitter


----------



## havasu

Na,it'sallgood.Money is way too overrated

ANYWAYS!


----------



## slownsteady

lemons................


----------



## havasu

limes...........

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aA9OqUuA6a0[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Margarita .,,,,


----------



## slownsteady

Tequila! (Sauza Tres Generacions por favor)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sunrise...

One tequila, two tequila, three tequila, floor...


----------



## nealtw

hangover...


----------



## oldognewtrick

hangglider


----------



## nealtw

Wingsuit 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2xmAWS4akE[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

stupidisasstupiddoes


----------



## nealtw

gottadiesometime


----------



## slownsteady

tomorrow................(never comes)


----------



## nealtw

destiny..............


----------



## slownsteady

fate..............


----------



## nealtw

karma.............


----------



## slownsteady

Instant(Karma)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqP3wT5lpa4[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

memories

The guy on the tambourine was really good.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Faded.......


----------



## nealtw

x-rated............... video

if you google faded


----------



## oldognewtrick

LastTangoInParis


----------



## nealtw

The Chase..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Marlon.......


----------



## nealtw

godfather...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pacino.........


----------



## nealtw

heat...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tropical......


----------



## nealtw

island..............


----------



## havasu

Princess


(the ship I was on)


----------



## nealtw

royals..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

elite.........


----------



## nealtw

class...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

warfare.......


----------



## havasu

jungle....


----------



## nealtw

dancers
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcsfftwLUf0[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

JuneTaylor.......


----------



## nealtw

deja vu........


----------



## oldognewtrick

beentheredonethat


----------



## nealtw

again...........


----------



## slownsteady

redundant..........


----------



## nealtw

superfluous

the job I want.


----------



## oldognewtrick

unnecessary


----------



## havasu

annoyance........


----------



## Chris

Dust....


----------



## slownsteady

powder................


----------



## nealtw

black............


----------



## havasu

Naacp......


----------



## nealtw

Crow................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Eat.........


----------



## nealtw

bread...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

soup.......

Did I mention, swmbo made homeade beef barley soup today?


----------



## nealtw

northerner

strange things happen when it snows, soup by the fire, romantic, let there be candles


----------



## oldognewtrick

southerner....

I'm just as happy with a bowl of soup. :banana:


----------



## nealtw

good ol' boy


----------



## oldognewtrick

Redneck....,

I r 1


----------



## nealtw

cracker...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

jacks.......


----------



## nealtw

Knucklebones


----------



## oldognewtrick

pickledpigsfeet


----------



## nealtw

Pig'strotters


----------



## oldognewtrick

HamHocks...,,,


----------



## frodo

tomato gravy


----------



## nealtw

meatloaf............


----------



## oldognewtrick

MarvinLeeAday


----------



## frodo

lynerdskynerd


----------



## oldognewtrick

DefLepard.....


----------



## nealtw

Love Bites...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hysteria......


----------



## frodo

Nazareth hair of the dog


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bethlehem....


----------



## havasu

steel.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bumper........


----------



## nealtw

cars....................


----------



## zepper

cookin'

(Unfortunately, the forum software won't let you a one-word post, so you have to add some bogus stuff like that... Maybe someone's already pointed this out.)


----------



## nealtw

Miles Davis..........

just add some periods
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcIiu1kQMx0[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

SammyDavis


----------



## nealtw

Jr................................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Earnhardt ......,


----------



## nealtw

Nascar............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wegoroundincircles


----------



## nealtw

Ovals..................


----------



## havasu

SimilartoNascar,gofastandturnleft!


----------



## nealtw

moonshiner


----------



## Chris

Booze........


----------



## zepper

nealtw said:


> just add some periods



Okay........


----------



## nealtw

Oklahomaboozeandbullets


----------



## frodo

turnleft..


----------



## oldognewtrick

Noleftturn.......


----------



## nealtw

yourturn.........


----------



## Chris

Nope..........


----------



## havasu

declined action


----------



## nealtw

downhillslide..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Leadfolloworgetoutoftheway


----------



## nealtw

decisions.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lifechoices.....


----------



## nealtw

twinkies...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hostess.....,,


----------



## nealtw

Snacks...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cupcake......


----------



## nealtw

decoration........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Holiday......


----------



## nealtw

shopping.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Malls.........


----------



## nealtw

crowds..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Traffic........


----------



## nealtw

jam....................


----------



## frodo

outtaturn.....


----------



## frodo

bammagrape


----------



## nealtw

vegemite........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Doesntsoundgood


----------



## nealtw

Aussiesloveit...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

We'renotinKansasanymoreToTo


----------



## nealtw

Tonto..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Toronto....,


----------



## slownsteady

tarantula.................


----------



## nealtw

arachnids ...........


----------



## slownsteady

crabs...................


----------



## nealtw

scabies................


----------



## slownsteady

infestation...............


----------



## nealtw

bed bugs................


----------



## slownsteady

lady bugs............................


----------



## nealtw

stinkbugs..........


----------



## havasu

VWBugs.........


----------



## nealtw

superbug...............


----------



## frodo

cockroachs


----------



## oldognewtrick

Roachcoach


----------



## frodo

our roachcoach  has a "belly bomb"
2  slices of french toast
2 fried eggs
4 slices of bacon
2 sausage paties
2 slices cheese

you eat that sucker,  your done for the day,


----------



## nealtw

breakfast..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hungry

Know I know what I forgot to do this morning...


----------



## havasu

oldognewtrick said:


> Know I know what I forgot to do this morning...



gettingdressed?:banana:


----------



## slownsteady

frodo said:


> our roachcoach  has a "belly bomb"
> 2  slices of french toast
> 2 fried eggs
> 4 slices of bacon
> 2 sausage paties
> 2 slices cheese
> 
> you eat that sucker,  your done for the day,



...2 Alka Seltzer?


----------



## nealtw

plopplop..................


----------



## frodo

fisefise...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fizzfizz....


----------



## nealtw

relief.............


----------



## havasu

instant...


----------



## nealtw

sometimes..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Random......


----------



## nealtw

4,12,7,8..............


----------



## slownsteady

algorithm................


----------



## nealtw

allergies.............


----------



## slownsteady

sneeze...........


----------



## frodo

blessyou...


----------



## slownsteady

thanks..........................


----------



## nealtw

yourwelcome


----------



## oldognewtrick

...................


----------



## inspectorD

Back..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kotter...........


----------



## nealtw

Gabe...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Travolta   ...


----------



## nealtw

Urban Cowboy


----------



## oldognewtrick

Winger .......


----------



## slownsteady

buffalo..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

WildWings...........


----------



## havasu

restaurant....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Alice's.......,,


----------



## havasu

wonderland......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Madhatter........


----------



## nealtw

Queen of hearts


----------



## oldognewtrick

Diamondsareforever


----------



## nealtw

deathisforever


----------



## frodo

tax's  are forever


----------



## slownsteady

yellowRoseOfTaxes


----------



## nealtw

noleftturn...........


----------



## frodo

nole...what??


----------



## oldognewtrick

Noel.......


----------



## nealtw

left turn...........


----------



## slownsteady

Nascar....................


----------



## nealtw

aroundwego


----------



## slownsteady

GoWest.......................


----------



## frodo

coolcrash's


----------



## slownsteady

Koolaid.........

(well, somebody had to do it!)


----------



## havasu

drinkers.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lush......


----------



## frodo

my ex wife..


----------



## havasu

moneygrubbingpieceofcrap

(oh sorry, I thought you were referring to MY ex-wife)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Golddigger........


----------



## nealtw

freedom..................


----------



## zannej

of_speech.......


----------



## frodo

illusionoffreedom


----------



## nealtw

nothinglefttolose


----------



## oldognewtrick

BobbyMcGee


----------



## havasu

Joplin......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Missouri......,


----------



## frodo

overdose..


----------



## havasu

Marilyn.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Belushi. ...,,,,


----------



## havasu

Hendrix.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Williams.....


----------



## havasu

Garland.....


----------



## slownsteady

roping..................


----------



## frodo

goatropper


----------



## nealtw

Urban Cowboy


----------



## oldognewtrick

Midnitecowboy


----------



## nealtw

dusters..................


----------



## havasu

feather......


----------



## nealtw

weight...........


----------



## slownsteady

gravity.................


----------



## nealtw

Sandra Bullock


----------



## havasu

George Clooney


----------



## oldognewtrick

RosemaryClooney


----------



## havasu

Rosemary's Baby


----------



## nealtw

Mia Farrow


----------



## slownsteady

Woody Allen


----------



## nealtw

Heywood.............


----------



## frodo

BoDonaldson&the Heywoods


----------



## nealtw

The Osmonds


----------



## oldognewtrick

TheJackson5


----------



## havasu

freaks........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hollywood.....


----------



## nealtw

Kiss...................


----------



## havasu

this......


----------



## zannej

awesome........


----------



## slownsteady

amazing..........


----------



## havasu

Grace........


----------



## frodo

i wanna ride!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bogart

Havasu "bogarts" the boat.


----------



## nealtw

casablanca


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bacall.......


----------



## havasu

Recall......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Total..,,,


----------



## nealtw

forgetaboutit


----------



## havasu

nevermind....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Neverland....


----------



## nealtw

Santa Barbara


----------



## oldognewtrick

SantaClause....


----------



## nealtw

Hohoho,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## oldognewtrick

Streetwalker...


----------



## nealtw

classier.........


----------



## slownsteady

callgirl..............?


----------



## nealtw

Pretty Woman


----------



## oldognewtrick

BrookeBurke


----------



## slownsteady

Brooklyn.......................


----------



## nealtw

dodgers...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Artfull......,


----------



## nealtw

woodwork..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Homework...


----------



## frodo

dog ate it


----------



## oldognewtrick

Houseslippers


----------



## havasu

pajamas.......


----------



## slownsteady

robe.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nightgown.....


----------



## havasu

birthday suit


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lawsuits. .....


----------



## nealtw

tort..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tortilla...


----------



## nealtw

soup...............................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chili......


----------



## frodo

chilidawgs


----------



## havasu

gas...........


----------



## nealtw

passing......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rushing.....


----------



## havasu

defense.......


----------



## slownsteady

onThe PropertyLine


----------



## oldognewtrick

Endzone........


----------



## nealtw

touchdown.........


----------



## havasu

safety.......


----------



## nealtw

prophylactics


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hotrodgasket


----------



## nealtw

Streetrod..........


----------



## havasu

streetwalker


----------



## nealtw

drag racing
http://www.trendhunter.com/trends/drag-queen-racing


----------



## slownsteady

dragoon................


----------



## frodo

heatseekingmoisturemissle


----------



## frodo

nealtw said:


> drag racing
> http://www.trendhunter.com/trends/drag-queen-racing




tomuchinfo........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Whatisonceseen,cannotbeunseen


----------



## nealtw

invisible..............


----------



## havasu

eyes...........


----------



## nealtw

spectacles...........


----------



## frodo

safetyglasses


----------



## oldognewtrick

Beergoggles ....


----------



## havasu

_Thegalsgetprettieratclosingtime!_


----------



## oldognewtrick

I'msuretheysaidthesamethingaboutme...


----------



## nealtw

whenyouwereyoung

everyone thinks puppies are cute.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gettingoldaintforsissys


----------



## nealtw

sittinginthetruckis


----------



## oldognewtrick

Potcallingthekettleblack


----------



## nealtw

Iwish....................

did I mention how much fun it is building houses in the rain.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Soundslikeitstimeforvacation


----------



## nealtw

snowdaysarecoming


----------



## slownsteady

lakeEffect.........


----------



## frodo

RossBarnett Reservoir


----------



## oldognewtrick

Roswell........


----------



## zannej

Area51....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Restarea........


----------



## havasu

gottopotty


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pottymouth


----------



## slownsteady

DryMouth...............


----------



## havasu

munchies.......


----------



## slownsteady

Doritos.................(or just about anything)


----------



## zannej

cheesy.....


----------



## havasu

pizza........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hut.........


----------



## nealtw

shanty.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Shack........


----------



## nealtw

shelter............


----------



## slownsteady

Leanto..........


----------



## havasu

teepee.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Peewee.......


----------



## havasu

Herman!....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hermits ......


----------



## slownsteady

crabs.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cakes......


----------



## slownsteady

Soap....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Opera.......


----------



## nealtw

house............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Keeper.....


----------



## nealtw

wife...................??


----------



## oldognewtrick

Warden........


----------



## zannej

prison.....


----------



## nealtw

same..........................


----------



## slownsteady

penitentiary .....................


----------



## havasu

pen.............


----------



## slownsteady

ink..............................


----------



## nealtw

jet............


----------



## slownsteady

supersonic.............


----------



## nealtw

Yeager....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Meister .......


----------



## nealtw

lederhosen


----------



## oldognewtrick

Weinerschnitzle


----------



## nealtw

oktoberfest


----------



## havasu

Beer..........


----------



## nealtw

bread...............


----------



## havasu

sticks.......


----------



## nealtw

kindling..................


----------



## havasu

friendship...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Buddy......


----------



## havasu

bearings...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Heading......


----------



## havasu

directional...


----------



## slownsteady

navigation..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gps...........


----------



## havasu

Satellite...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Skylab......


----------



## Chris

Methlab.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Blacklab.......,


----------



## nealtw

blacktop.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rockytop.....


----------



## slownsteady

Tennessee.............


----------



## nealtw

Kelso..................


----------



## slownsteady

tuxedo....................


----------



## nealtw

Orange County


----------



## slownsteady

choppers? (too much coincidence otherwise)


----------



## nealtw

teeth.............


----------



## slownsteady

fangs................


----------



## havasu

dawg........


----------



## zannej

bark............


----------



## slownsteady

Birch.................


----------



## nealtw

alder.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ash.......


----------



## nealtw

wednesday..........


----------



## slownsteady

YesItIs................


----------



## nealtw

allday.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

All night......


----------



## nealtw

onceanight..........


----------



## slownsteady

(until) Midnight...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Oil..........


----------



## havasu

well........


----------



## slownsteady

being..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Human.........


----------



## nealtw

humane....................


----------



## slownsteady

Society...........................


----------



## nealtw

unjust.....


----------



## zannej

adjust.......


----------



## nealtw

promises...........


----------



## JoseM

great 

You're ;-)
Really good game good fun..
keep going on..


----------



## nealtw

Gatsby
JoseM Welcome to the site.
When you are writing a post there is a box below that you can change the setting for smiles.


----------



## frodo

hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

greeting.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Seasons......,


----------



## slownsteady

Vivaldi...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

ItzhakPerlman.....


----------



## havasu

Yusuf Islam


----------



## slownsteady

CatStevens...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Catnip.......


----------



## slownsteady

catwalk.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Crosswalk....


----------



## slownsteady

crossbow................


----------



## nealtw

elbow.....


----------



## slownsteady

macaroni..................


----------



## nealtw

cheese..............


----------



## havasu

puffs......


----------



## nealtw

smoken............


----------



## zannej

barbecue......


----------



## frodo

smokingafatty

[smoked sausage roll]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pulled pork......


----------



## havasu

selfgratification?


----------



## frodo

slapthe monkey


----------



## oldognewtrick

Slapstickcomedy


----------



## slownsteady

ScrewballComedy.......................


----------



## frodo

lucielleball


----------



## oldognewtrick

CarolBurnett


----------



## havasu

VickiLawrence


----------



## frodo

jackieGleason


----------



## frodo

HEHEHEHAwHAWHAW


----------



## oldognewtrick

HeeHaw.....


----------



## zannej

see-saw........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Seaweed......


----------



## frodo

Mermaid...


----------



## slownsteady

manatee...................


----------



## frodo

redfishyum


----------



## slownsteady

OneFishTwoFish..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fishschool.....


----------



## frodo

I like catfish!!!!


----------



## frodo

gofish......


----------



## havasu

brainlessgame


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> brainlessgame



Bingo!!!.......


----------



## slownsteady

Lotto.....................(and it just keeps on goin'!)


----------



## havasu

scratchers


----------



## oldognewtrick

Back........


----------



## havasu

door..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bell.......


----------



## havasu

curve......


----------



## slownsteady

MarilynMonroe..................


----------



## havasu

Diamonds.....


----------



## nealtw

Liz............................


----------



## frodo

-zerd lick towing


----------



## oldognewtrick

SouthBeachTow


----------



## frodo

Berniecemy hero!!!!!


----------



## nealtw

Highway Thru Hell 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzm5DZsl05s[/ame]


----------



## zannej

MyWayOrTheHighway....


----------



## nealtw

hittheroadjack


----------



## Chris

Steve.......


----------



## havasu

Who?...............


----------



## nealtw

Why...............


----------



## havasu

because..........


----------



## nealtw

conjunction.............


----------



## havasu

junction.....


----------



## Chris

Box..............


----------



## havasu

spring......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Irish.......


----------



## nealtw

blarney.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Stone........


----------



## nealtw

henge...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Megalithic


----------



## nealtw

Neolithic............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Monolithic


----------



## frodo

concretepour


----------



## nealtw

record............
[ame]http://vimeo.com/86856568[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Broken.......


----------



## nealtw

shattered............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tattered,,,,,,,


----------



## nealtw

barefoot.............


----------



## Chris

Pregnant.....


----------



## nealtw

again?..............


----------



## havasu

twice..........


----------



## nealtw

twins..................


----------



## slownsteady

Gemini...................


----------



## nealtw

Major Tom..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Capt.America


----------



## nealtw

marvel....................


----------



## havasu

mystery ...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Oil.......


----------



## nealtw

fuel...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bic........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Petrol........


----------



## slownsteady

EasyForYouToSay......................


----------



## slownsteady

.....

Not sure what happened to the clock here. My post just jumped out of squence


----------



## nealtw

Gasoline....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Matches.....


----------



## nealtw

slownsteady said:


> .....
> 
> Not sure what happened to the clock here. My post just jumped out of squence



computers never screw up?:hide:

Some of the posts were timed with the wrong time zone.


----------



## slownsteady

Yeah, that was my guess.........

New word: Fusion.................


----------



## nealtw

Phosphorussesquisulfide


----------



## slownsteady

.....

Not sure what happened to the clock here. My post just jumped out of squence


----------



## nealtw

timeout...............
It adds a new twist to an old game, now you have to find the word too.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Timeline......


----------



## nealtw

Maybe Austin got his time machine up and running, it's about time.
This was posted at 5;18


----------



## slownsteady

I'm getting younger by the minute. IT'S A MIRACLE!


----------



## frodo

wth  you have 8:17    and its  7:34 here


----------



## oldognewtrick

TwighlightZone


----------



## nealtw

timeout...............


----------



## nealtw

tictic..............


----------



## havasu

freaky.....


----------



## slownsteady

Relativity................


----------



## slownsteady

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sg-vgGuTD8A[/ame]


----------



## frodo

............................


----------



## nealtw

theory................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pipedream.........


----------



## zannej

dream sequence....


----------



## frodo

dreamweaver


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dream act........


----------



## zannej

dreamsequence....


----------



## havasu

sequentialspelling


----------



## havasu

recess.......


----------



## nealtw

homework..


----------



## nealtw

Horology............


----------



## frodo

skipping class with susie q


----------



## oldognewtrick

Skippingstones


----------



## havasu

kidneystones


----------



## oldognewtrick

RollingStones


----------



## nealtw

rock of ages................


----------



## oldognewtrick

HardRock....


----------



## zannej

Cafe......


----------



## nealtw

coffee shop


----------



## oldognewtrick

Starbucks....


----------



## nealtw

tim hortons


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hockey......


----------



## nealtw

stick................


----------



## havasu

gum..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Shoe.......


----------



## nealtw

detective............


----------



## slownsteady

Spade...................


----------



## nealtw

shovel...........


----------



## havasu

full.............


----------



## nealtw

fedup...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

FedEx.......


----------



## nealtw

drop kick
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1mhz1-biEY[/ame]


----------



## havasu

fragile......


----------



## nealtw

landfill.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

landmine.......


----------



## zannej

minecart....


----------



## oldognewtrick

coalmine.....


----------



## slownsteady

(er's) daughter............


----------



## zannej

water.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cannon.......


----------



## nealtw

balls................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bowling.......


----------



## nealtw

Green............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Peace.......


----------



## nealtw

onearth...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Goodwill.......


----------



## havasu

charity......


----------



## frodo

ba humbug!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Scrooge......


----------



## frodo

easy to be a scrooge when stores start advertising before thanks giving,  and no one remembers it is about Jesus being born
it is only about what I want, what will you give me.  I get pissed off about the greedy stuff this time of year
sorry, i know its one word. I just did not have one word for how I feel.  
maybe,  SAD


----------



## oldognewtrick

Understandable


----------



## havasu

acceptable


----------



## zannej

decent......


----------



## slownsteady

upstanding..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bipedal.........


----------



## frodo

bipolar...crazy


----------



## oldognewtrick

Polarbear....


----------



## havasu

doesapolarbear****inthewoods?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Anywheretheywant


----------



## slownsteady

No,MostlyOnTheIce....................


----------



## havasu

areal****cycle


----------



## slownsteady

unicycle.................


----------



## frodo

falldown..


----------



## Chris

Frodoneversleeps.....


----------



## frodo

health issues.  2 hours here,  2 there.


----------



## havasu

sucks.......


----------



## Chris

Kid issues an hour here an hour there.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Goat

I sorta remember nights like that.....


----------



## zannej

ram........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Charger .......


----------



## havasu

battery

there are benefits to having an empty nest.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Drycell

2 down, 1 to go.....may have to raise the rent.


----------



## slownsteady

cellblock................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cinderblock.........


----------



## frodo

oldognewtrick said:


> Drycell
> 
> 2 down, 1 to go.....may have to raise the rent.



what do you buy a kid for his 18th birthday?  luggage


----------



## oldognewtrick

And a bus ticket I think.


----------



## nealtw

oneway...............


----------



## zannej

orAnother.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Choices.......


----------



## slownsteady

RoadNotTaken................


----------



## nealtw

re-inventthewheel


----------



## oldognewtrick

Redneckengineering


----------



## nealtw

getterdone.............


----------



## slownsteady

thereIfixedit:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Necessityisthemotherofinvention


----------



## nealtw

makedo.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Makeover......


----------



## nealtw

re-make....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sequel.........


----------



## nealtw

oldnews........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Printnews......


----------



## nealtw

newhistory


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rewrittenhistory


----------



## nealtw

fondmemories


----------



## havasu

badmemories


----------



## nealtw

ex-wives........


----------



## havasu

winches....


----------



## nealtw

wehavenotoblame..


----------



## frodo

buther......


----------



## oldognewtrick

mothandaflame


----------



## slownsteady

havasu said:


> winches....



did you mean "wenches"?

in that case ....

Harlots


----------



## oldognewtrick

Carlots.........


----------



## havasu

dealer

winch - expensive, drains your batteries, sinks easily to the bottom of the ocean
wench - expensive, drains your batteries, sinks easily to the bottom of the ocean


----------



## nealtw

drug..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pill...........


----------



## nealtw

tablet................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Android...........


----------



## nealtw

robot....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rowboat........


----------



## nealtw

manpower...........


----------



## slownsteady

willpower..........


----------



## nealtw

tri power...........


----------



## frodo

powerofthree


----------



## oldognewtrick

Powerstroke.....


----------



## frodo

domepistons/corolliarods/hemi/hedmanheaders/4barrel/nitrous erhahahaererpowerererhahahaerer


----------



## nealtw

dragracer.............


----------



## havasu

transvestite...


----------



## slownsteady

transylvanian.......


----------



## havasu

dracula.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nightmoves....,


----------



## frodo

bobseger..


----------



## frodo

'69dodgecharger


----------



## slownsteady

'71 Challenger................


----------



## nealtw

mopar.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

2overpar..........


----------



## nealtw

duffer................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Caddy.......


----------



## nealtw

ballwasher....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dishwasher.......


----------



## havasu

cook........


----------



## nealtw

built-ins........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sitins......


----------



## nealtw

tough job..........


----------



## havasu

hand job     


















:hide:


----------



## oldognewtrick

SteveJob......


----------



## havasu

Odd Job ............


----------



## oldognewtrick

TopJob..........


----------



## nealtw

conjob...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Parttimejob


----------



## nealtw

hand___..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lotion......


----------



## nealtw

cream.............


----------



## frodo

...........................  LOL   cream pie!


----------



## nealtw

boston............


----------



## havasu

Bomber....


----------



## nealtw

nutjob..................


----------



## havasu

reproduction......


----------



## frodo

who's gonnasayit? :


----------



## nealtw

fertility
what ever do you meen


----------



## frodo

.....morality


----------



## oldognewtrick

Virtue.........


----------



## nealtw

ethics.............


----------



## frodo

ethnicfoodisle


----------



## havasu

Chinese....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Eggroll.........


----------



## havasu

HotnSpicy...


----------



## oldognewtrick

SofiaVergara


----------



## slownsteady

AyeYiYiYi!........


----------



## havasu

Talksfunny


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tonguetiedtwisted


----------



## frodo

mumbles....


----------



## nealtw

marblemouth


----------



## oldognewtrick

Largemouth


----------



## slownsteady

BillyBass...........


----------



## havasu

Billybeer.....


----------



## frodo

annoying....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Msnbc........,


----------



## havasu

Sharpton.......


----------



## Chris

Racist....


----------



## havasu

hater..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Divisive...


----------



## havasu

devious.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Subversive....,


----------



## slownsteady

anarchist...............


----------



## havasu

cookbook.........


----------



## frodo

womenshomecompanioncookbookcopyright1955


----------



## oldognewtrick

BettyCrocker


----------



## slownsteady

BettyWhite...................


----------



## havasu

Bettyboop...


----------



## slownsteady

Popeye....................


----------



## havasu

spinach.....


----------



## nealtw

brutus..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Caesar.......


----------



## nealtw

et tu........................


----------



## frodo

Crawfish Etouffee  IEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!

thats right!  we swamp rats eat mud bugs!!!!


----------



## havasu

Jambalaya...:banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Redbeansandrice


----------



## nealtw

ambrosia.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

fruitsalad


----------



## frodo

muffaletta


----------



## frodo

oldognewtrick said:


> fruitsalad


 with vanilla pudding powder


----------



## oldognewtrick

poboy.............


----------



## nealtw

haggis...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

bloodpudding


----------



## nealtw

suet pudding...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

banannapudding


----------



## nealtw

:banana:republic


----------



## oldognewtrick

commonwealth


----------



## nealtw

Usa..........................


----------



## havasu

freedom.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

isn'tfree.....


----------



## slownsteady

Nothing'sFree.......................


----------



## nealtw

everyone is free to say stupid things.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Iusuallydo....


----------



## Chris

Weknow......


----------



## oldognewtrick

WeThePeople


----------



## nealtw

subjectofthebigbanks


----------



## havasu

bankruptcy...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tobigtofail...


----------



## nealtw

welfairkings


----------



## havasu

Obamavoters!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lemmings.....,,,


----------



## nealtw

diversion

As long as you have your own thruth, who needs the facts.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Propagama........


----------



## nealtw

Fox...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Megan.......


----------



## frodo

kelly.............


----------



## nealtw

bluebook..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bluefish.......,


----------



## nealtw

bluefin..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bluecrabs.....


----------



## nealtw

youbettergetthattreated


----------



## oldognewtrick

Thegiftthatkeepsongiving


----------



## nealtw

anichtoscratch


----------



## oldognewtrick

Catscratchfever


----------



## nealtw

don'tteaseapussy


----------



## frodo

wangdangsweetpoontang


----------



## nealtw

Olympus..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Vesuvius ....,,,


----------



## nealtw

Pompeii.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Popeye.....


----------



## frodo

Pinatubo luzon Philippines


----------



## zannej

ImeldaMarcos


----------



## oldognewtrick

Shoes.........


----------



## frodo

Clark A.F.B.'72-'74


----------



## oldognewtrick

LuzonIsland


----------



## frodo

mabalacat ..


----------



## frodo

Hehehehe...that WAS  a ship
we drop boom boom


----------



## zannej

SinkingShip...

(those pics remind me of some of the WWII history from Guam-- we once found a WWII plane out in the woods while on a hike-- found a Japanese soldier's skeleton on Saipan)


----------



## havasu

looselips...


----------



## oldognewtrick

HotLipsHullahan


----------



## nealtw

major..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Radar........


----------



## slownsteady

WeatherForecast..............


----------



## havasu

almanac........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Farmers....


----------



## slownsteady

...tan...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

redneck......


----------



## slownsteady

leatherneck...................


----------



## nealtw

Marine.........


----------



## slownsteady

Aviation............


----------



## oldognewtrick

WrightBros....


----------



## nealtw

kittyhawk..........


----------



## slownsteady

AircraftCarrier..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Enterprise......,


----------



## nealtw

I-400

The sub that carried planes


----------



## oldognewtrick

I-40

The great east coast/west coast expressway.


----------



## havasu

40 oz

What I buy at a liquor store and drink in the alley, along with my other homeless friends.


----------



## Chris

Why do you call me homeless after all we drink in that alley?


----------



## slownsteady

Colt 45 (what we're drinking in that alley)


----------



## havasu

Ruger...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

SigSauer.....


----------



## frodo

Smith Corona 03a3


----------



## oldognewtrick

Springfield......


----------



## havasu

Bersa.......


----------



## frodo

bump fire.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bushmaster........


----------



## havasu

Springfield......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rick.......


----------



## havasu

Ranger.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Seal........


----------



## havasu

blubber.....


----------



## nealtw

cry baby...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

BabyRuth.......


----------



## nealtw

Book of Ruth............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Old Testament


----------



## havasu

Grimm's ............


----------



## zannej

Reaper......


----------



## frodo

zombieslayer


----------



## havasu

heavymetal...


----------



## frodo

traintrack


----------



## oldognewtrick

trainwreck....


----------



## havasu

homewrecker


----------



## oldognewtrick

wreckingball....


----------



## frodo

demolition




https://www.msgo.com/attachments/clint-eastwood-agrees-gif.1086/


----------



## slownsteady

derby................

(I hope everyone got their Christmas wishes!)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pinewood.......


----------



## havasu

Balsa Wood


----------



## nealtw

woody............


----------



## frodo

woodpecker


----------



## slownsteady

prosthetic.......


----------



## nealtw

leg.......................


----------



## slownsteady

turkey................


----------



## nealtw

drumstick............


----------



## frodo

wishbone..


----------



## nealtw

didn'thelpthebird


----------



## frodo

hamboneporkchop


----------



## havasu

karatechop...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Karatekid.....


----------



## havasu

kidrock.....


----------



## nealtw

Cocky,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## havasu

pussy? ..............


----------



## frodo

hegittenadivorce


----------



## nealtw

craphappens


----------



## havasu

...thenyoudie...


----------



## nealtw

lifesabitchthenyoumarryone


----------



## havasu

beenthere,donethat


----------



## frodo

lifesabitchthenyoudiedontknowwhendontknowwhyyoujustfnnnnncroak


----------



## nealtw

hasn'thappenedtoanyonereadingherenow


----------



## slownsteady

IPass.......................


----------



## nealtw

comeonkeepup


----------



## oldognewtrick

lollygagger


----------



## frodo

warningslip


----------



## oldognewtrick

pinkslip.....


----------



## frodo

lackofproduction


----------



## havasu

failure....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tobigtofail


----------



## havasu

banks........


----------



## nealtw

lockemup................


----------



## oldognewtrick

thoughtpolice


----------



## havasu

retiredpolice


----------



## nealtw

hasbins...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Oldbrokendownpieceofmeat

Mickey Roark from The Ragging Bull


----------



## nealtw

roadkill.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

possumstew


----------



## nealtw

badger balti...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hasenpfeffer


----------



## nealtw

tastes like chicken


----------



## havasu

chickens#!t


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chickendumplings


----------



## nealtw

Pierogi................


----------



## frodo

nealtw said:


> lockemup................



lockemup..Dano


----------



## havasu

five-oh....


----------



## nealtw

Wo Fat,.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

villain.........


----------



## nealtw

Khigh Dhiegh.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

SnidelyWhiplash.......


----------



## nealtw

dudley............


----------



## oldognewtrick

NellFenwick


----------



## nealtw

Inspector Fenwick.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

InspectorD.....


----------



## nealtw

Inspector gadget  (Chris)


----------



## oldognewtrick

gadgetcopter

I don't think he has one but probably will by next weekend...:beer:


----------



## frodo

snydleywhiplashdog

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SazBzvQ0ZAM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SazBzvQ0ZAM[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

dogthebountyhunter


----------



## slownsteady

retriever.................

Happy New Year!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Golden.....,,,


----------



## slownsteady

gloves................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mittens.....


----------



## slownsteady

kittens............


----------



## frodo

pussy..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

feline........


----------



## havasu

fleabag...


----------



## frodo

http://i1357.photobucket.com/albums/q759/41frodos/destilling/PC250167.jpg

The Dude


----------



## nealtw

Bengal..............


----------



## havasu

Chargers!...


----------



## nealtw

gridlock.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rushhour......


----------



## nealtw

happyhour..............


----------



## slownsteady

ZeroHour...................


----------



## nealtw

dogdays..............


----------



## havasu

summer......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bikinis...:


----------



## havasu

scantlyclad


----------



## nealtw

Underaged

call a cop


----------



## havasu

iguessineedtolookattheface!

pic changed...stand down you coppers!


----------



## nealtw

dirtyoldman


----------



## oldognewtrick

youdon'tneedtocomplimenthim...


----------



## slownsteady

well-showered, but horny?...............


----------



## nealtw

viagra???????????


----------



## oldognewtrick

He'stheposterboyforcialias


----------



## nealtw

matching bathtubs

he needs a new wife.


----------



## oldognewtrick

oncebittentwiceshy


----------



## nealtw

stillichy.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

penicillin...


----------



## slownsteady

grapefruit..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

lemons.......


----------



## nealtw

zest.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Soap........


----------



## nealtw

scum..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

spammers...


----------



## havasu

Pakistan ...


----------



## slownsteady

textiles.................


----------



## havasu

DalTiles......


----------



## frodo

DalTiles????


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dalton,Ga........


----------



## havasu

Atlanta, Ga.

(DalTile is the largest manufacturer of tile in the world...used for flooring, countertops, etc)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Redclay......,,


----------



## havasu

redbeans...


----------



## oldognewtrick

rice........


----------



## nealtw

burner...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

back...........


----------



## nealtw

later...............


----------



## havasu

alligator.........


----------



## nealtw

dinosaur..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jurassic.......


----------



## nealtw

age..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ofaquarius


----------



## nealtw

1969....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Z-28Camaro

:trophy:


----------



## havasu

Government
Motors


----------



## oldognewtrick

ObamaMotors


----------



## havasu

Weshouldjustblamethisonbushaswell.


----------



## nealtw

Youmademoneyoffgovmotors.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Theyhaven'tsentmemycheckyet


----------



## nealtw

Tobadthegovdidn'ttakeshareinthebanks


----------



## oldognewtrick

Theyalreadydid


----------



## nealtw

really???????????


----------



## oldognewtrick

whoprintsthemoney


----------



## havasu

wecantbebrokewiththemoneyprintersintheotherroom.


----------



## nealtw

whogetspaidtoborrowit


----------



## frodo

is this one word or no space between words game ?


----------



## oldognewtrick

After8kpostswhocares


----------



## frodo

truedattruedat!!


----------



## nealtw

wordsmith.................


----------



## slownsteady

Aerosmith............


----------



## nealtw

blacksmith..


----------



## havasu

grannysmith


----------



## oldognewtrick

WillSmith...


----------



## slownsteady

Will&Testament


----------



## frodo

Smith&Wesson


----------



## oldognewtrick

SmithBros.........


----------



## frodo

horsetack.


----------



## oldognewtrick

horsetrack.....


----------



## frodo

hundredonthundertheighstowin


----------



## slownsteady

Secretariat   (I went out with "Thunder-Thighs once in high school!)


----------



## oldognewtrick

CampTownRaceTrack


Just once?


----------



## nealtw

Oh, de doo-da day


----------



## oldognewtrick

MyOldKentuckyHome


----------



## nealtw

statesong.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

songbird.......


----------



## nealtw

Passeriformes..........


----------



## frodo

idatedsusierottencrotch


----------



## oldognewtrick

Flowerpecker

Yeah, it's really a bird...


----------



## nealtw

bragging rights??


----------



## frodo

saturdaynightfights


----------



## oldognewtrick

SaturdayNightLive


----------



## nealtw

satire.............


----------



## frodo

fatfreddiescat


----------



## oldognewtrick

Garfield.....


----------



## nealtw

pussiesagain...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Josieandthepussycats


----------



## nealtw

Archie Comics...............


----------



## slownsteady

ArchieBunker


----------



## nealtw

meathead......


----------



## slownsteady

MeatLoaf........(Paradise by the dashboard light)


----------



## nealtw

where'sthebeef


----------



## frodo

smokedbrisket


----------



## oldognewtrick

goooodeatin


----------



## frodo

smokedstuffedjalapinoswrappedinbacon


----------



## oldognewtrick

poppers........

I take bite size chicken pieces, marinate them in jalapeno juice for a couple hours, wrap them with bacon along with a couple jalapeno slices, a slice of pepper jack cheese. Grill them till the bacons crispy. Deliciousness!


----------



## frodo

cream cheese, scallions,   split the jalapino,  scrap out seeds, add seeds to cheesemix

stuff split pepper, wrap in bacon secure with tooth pick,  put in the smoker while smoking your meat..

munch with a cold beer.

i will try your recipe.  


over have a fatty?
its is stuffed smoked sausage roll

2 lb jimmy dean,  put in a gallon zip lock,  lay on counter,  flatten out evenly sausage.  
cut bag away,  it was just a form. [ 'option'put in fridge to firm up]
place on tinfoil,  fill with what ever your imagination comes up with.    i like diced pepperoni  and cheese diced jalapino
roll sausage up.
wrap with the foil,  place on smoker rack  for couple hours.  slice and enjoy on biscuit or alone with a beer


----------



## nealtw

cookshow..............


----------



## havasu

wheredidtheonewordgamegoto?


----------



## frodo

someone stole it alone with the link i posted.  we have a serious link snatching perp around here.

need to call the po po......


----------



## havasu

busted!...


----------



## nealtw

book em danno


----------



## havasu

Humuhumunukunukuapuaa


----------



## nealtw

triggerfish


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hairtrigger....


----------



## slownsteady

CIY....cookityourself


----------



## oldognewtrick

CYA

Cover your assets


----------



## nealtw

SIT

sit in truck


----------



## oldognewtrick

SIH


12* sit in house


----------



## frodo

slownsteady said:


> CIY....cookityourself



you been talkingto mywife


----------



## nealtw

talkischeap...


----------



## frodo

vote,withyourwallet


----------



## nealtw

comunicatewithyourears


----------



## havasu

cauliflowerears


----------



## nealtw

bareknuckles


----------



## frodo

miketysoneattingears


----------



## havasu

boxer.......


----------



## nealtw

retriever...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Labrador.....


----------



## nealtw

newfoundlanderer


----------



## slownsteady

NovaScotia....................


----------



## nealtw

seadogs........


----------



## oldognewtrick

ChevyNova...


----------



## nealtw

PontiacAcadian


----------



## slownsteady

AcadianDriftwood

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te7KW4K-00E[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

PontiacCheftian


----------



## nealtw

flathead............


oldognewtrick said:


> pontiac chieftain


----------



## oldognewtrick

spellingbee

Do you really want to go there?  :


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> spellingbee
> 
> Do you really want to go there?  :



Sure I need all the help I can get.:beer:


----------



## oldognewtrick

You'vegotmail




nealtw said:


> Sure I need all the help I can get.:beer:



I'll send you spell checker.     :banana:


----------



## nealtw

beehive...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

honey.......


----------



## nealtw

sweetheart


----------



## oldognewtrick

sweettea.......


----------



## nealtw

sourgrapes...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

grapejelly


----------



## nealtw

peanutbutter


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jif........


----------



## nealtw

G.W.Carver


----------



## frodo

BAMAgrape,blackburn's


----------



## oldognewtrick

Smuckers......


----------



## havasu

Jelly.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Stone.........


----------



## nealtw

mason...............


----------



## frodo

jar............


----------



## nealtw

jug.................


----------



## havasu

Ahh, where do I begin!

(.)(.)   :banana:


----------



## nealtw

not there!!


----------



## frodo

.............
   my favorite subject


----------



## oldognewtrick

AndBeer..........:beer:


----------



## slownsteady

AndAle..................


----------



## nealtw

DOD.

dirty old dreamers


----------



## frodo

nealtw said:


> DOD.
> 
> dirty old dreamers




HEH!!!  I resemble that remark!!!


----------



## Chris

Atomicbuffaloturdslookitup.....


----------



## havasu

^shouldabeenachef


----------



## frodo

Chris said:


> Atomicbuffaloturdslookitup.....



love em!!!!

smokingafatty lookitup


----------



## oldognewtrick

BigGreenEgg


----------



## havasu

friedgreentomatoes


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tomatosoup


----------



## frodo

tomato soup/grill cheese reminds me of winter

ever had tomato gravy?


----------



## havasu

soupnazi...


----------



## oldognewtrick

mulligatawny 

Classic Seinfield...:


----------



## frodo

HEIL  Soup!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

ChickenNoodleSoup


----------



## havasu

chowder....


----------



## frodo

head..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Master......


----------



## frodo

Blaster...


----------



## havasu

Tnt.............


----------



## slownsteady

GreenTea (nt)


----------



## frodo

dirtydeedsdonedirtcheap


----------



## frodo

slownsteady said:


> GreenTea (nt)




green tea  make you pee


----------



## slownsteady

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-4lk2-UA_I[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

gum boots...........


----------



## slownsteady

GumDrops..............


----------



## frodo

peanutbutterlog


----------



## nealtw

rice crispy squares


----------



## frodo

hostesshohos


----------



## nealtw

Twinkies.............


----------



## frodo

dingdong..


----------



## oldognewtrick

Doorbell........


----------



## slownsteady

AvonCalling....................


----------



## frodo

uadetoiletwater


----------



## havasu

fds...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ups...........


----------



## havasu

cps (jeep talk is in my blood)


----------



## slownsteady

GPS ....know where you're going


----------



## frodo

NSA............. knows where you been


----------



## oldognewtrick

NASA. way out there


----------



## nealtw

GOP
let's go back


----------



## havasu

fico.......


----------



## nealtw

score.............


----------



## slownsteady

GOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (it's a soccer thing)


----------



## nealtw

TRT
The real thing
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1HdtrbnmyI[/ame]


----------



## frodo

^^^  that is a screen shot


----------



## nealtw

screen test
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6ReQ62jVA8[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Screensaver


----------



## nealtw

big screen


----------



## havasu

bug screen


----------



## nealtw

sceendoor........


----------



## frodo

Dont slam the screen door!!!!   Bam!!!!!


----------



## nealtw

to late..................


----------



## frodo

my wife wanted the old time screen doors.  so i put them on front and back.

every time you walk out..bam!!!  says it reminds her of Grandma..

I lauhged at her, your Grand ma now


----------



## oldognewtrick

Circleoflife


----------



## nealtw

deadend.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

endzone........


----------



## nealtw

goalcrease..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Backstop........


----------



## nealtw

catcher..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

receiver........


----------



## nealtw

telephone.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

LandLine......


----------



## nealtw

hello............


----------



## oldognewtrick

kitty........


----------



## nealtw

Gunsmoke...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chester.........


----------



## havasu

field (cigarettes)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Winston.......


----------



## havasu

Seneca's.....(cheap indian cigs I buy my friends when I'm in Havasu)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wampum .......


----------



## nealtw

peacepipe.........


----------



## frodo

arrowheads


----------



## oldognewtrick

Loincloth.....


----------



## nealtw

teepee................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Midnitepee


----------



## nealtw

don'tpeeonyourfoot


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yellowsnow


----------



## nealtw

Popsicle

Watch out for fudgecicles


----------



## oldognewtrick

Eskimopies


----------



## havasu

furpies?......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Moonpies.....


----------



## nealtw

Bucket

is how I buy icecream
Hope the goal tender is not hurt.


----------



## slownsteady

List.....................


----------



## nealtw

lost it........................


----------



## havasu

dementia.........


----------



## nealtw

Alzheimer's..........


----------



## havasu

whoareyou?


----------



## nealtw

yourwife............


----------



## zannej

rhymes-with-knife


----------



## nealtw

life..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Style......


----------



## frodo

ofthe richandfamous

nice dog in avatar,  oldodnewtrick

just wish we had the option,  to click the avatars  to make them bigger,  i see a lot of cool stuff that your really cant make out any detail...yours i see a german shepard,  i think its a german shepard

do you know where mt juliet tn  is?  got kin folk there


----------



## havasu

caviar......


----------



## nealtw

champagne................


----------



## havasu

drunk.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tank

Part Shepard, part lab, part collie just a nut from the humane society. Best dog who ever adopted me. 

Yes sir, Mt. Juliet is about 15 minutes from where I live.


----------



## frodo

scuba........

thought you were close.  bro.in law an family


----------



## slownsteady

shipwreck..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Trainwreck.....


----------



## zannej

Amtrak....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Subway.......


----------



## nealtw

sandwich............


----------



## frodo

5dollahfootlong


got a funny story bout subway.  this is true.

my helper and I  went to lunch at a subway,  I ordered a tuna sub.   the girl that was working there was  a little on the chunky side and very well endowed
 as she was making my sammich.  reaching across the counter,   her boob was all up on/in my sammich,  i guess i was making a face.
the manager, grabbed the bread and tosssed it,  then he made it.

couple of days later,   getting ready to go to lunch.my helper says.

wannna go  to taco smell   or get a boob sammich ?    lol


ever have a muffalata ?http://www.yelp.com/search?find_desc=Muffaletta+Sandwich&find_loc=New+Orleans,+LA


----------



## slownsteady

FootLongHotDog..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sonic

I love muffalatas   :


----------



## nealtw

boom................


----------



## oldognewtrick

goesthedynamite

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSsv2bt1fAo&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## frodo

isil  load...


----------



## nealtw

pop goes the...................


----------



## havasu

cherry......


----------



## slownsteady

NotKosher.............


----------



## nealtw

pork..................


----------



## slownsteady

congress....................


----------



## nealtw

fatcats........


----------



## oldognewtrick

litterbox......


----------



## nealtw

sandbox.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

cardboardbox


----------



## nealtw

corrugated..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pipe........,


----------



## nealtw

briar.............


----------



## havasu

patch........


----------



## slownsteady

Dogpatch...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

LilAbner.....,


----------



## frodo

OrphaneAnnie


----------



## havasu

Anniegetyourgun

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1R1-oRO6RY[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

AnnieOakley


----------



## havasu

sunglasses......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wayfarer.....,,,


----------



## frodo

zztopcheapsunglases



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vR-9NQAPIA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vR-9NQAPIA[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cheaptrick....


----------



## frodo

IanAnderson


----------



## nealtw

Jethro Tull...............


----------



## slownsteady

LocomotiveBreath....................


----------



## nealtw

firedragon............


----------



## slownsteady

Smaug....................


----------



## nealtw

colbert
http://thecolbertreport.cc.com/videos/509747/smaug


----------



## oldognewtrick

Daily .........


----------



## nealtw

Tcn..............


----------



## frodo

dailyplanet


----------



## oldognewtrick

Metropolis


----------



## frodo

LoisLane..


----------



## slownsteady

Fastlane...........................


----------



## havasu

Eagles.........


----------



## nealtw

hotel california
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0G1Ucw5HDg[/ame]


----------



## havasu

liberals....


----------



## nealtw

democracy...........


----------



## slownsteady

freedom   ("to be a round peg in a square hole"; Aldous Huxley)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Liberties.......


----------



## slownsteady

ShoreLeave................


----------



## oldognewtrick

PaulieShore...


----------



## nealtw

freelove
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgteYYYqMrU[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Freebird......


----------



## nealtw

birdcage
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FzlFVZqyMo[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

CooCoosNest


----------



## nealtw

the birds..................
Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## oldognewtrick

8mileshigh


----------



## nealtw

milehighclub


----------



## frodo

Do You See It ????


----------



## slownsteady

Do you?......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rubble.......


----------



## nealtw

The gold coin or the bar?


----------



## frodo

you dont see the snake?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lizzard.....


----------



## slownsteady

Iguana......


----------



## havasu

alligator?...


----------



## oldognewtrick

alley.......


----------



## frodo

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICPAmS1TtIM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICPAmS1TtIM[/ame]


----------



## frodo

why did the chicken cross the road ?    cause there was a concert on the other side!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3z-GwdaKrn8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3z-GwdaKrn8[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cats..........


----------



## frodo

tom&jerry.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ben&Jerry

Heck with patience, give me ice cream.


----------



## havasu

UncleBen'sRice

all I can afford


----------



## oldognewtrick

UncleSam

The relative no one can afford....:help:


----------



## nealtw

needsyou..........


----------



## frodo

nealtw said:


> needsyou..........




correction...is laying off


----------



## frodo

havasu said:


> UncleBen'sRice
> 
> all I can afford



monday....beans and rice
tuesday....rice and beans
wednesday,  mondays leftovers
thursday,      tuesdays leftovers
friday,         rice and bean gravy
saturday     bean gravy on toast
sunday,  make a big pot of beans


----------



## havasu

menu..........


----------



## nealtw

a la-carte.................


----------



## havasu

individual.....


----------



## nealtw

picky..................


----------



## slownsteady

Nosey...................

You can pick your friends, and you can pick your nose, but you can't pick your friend's nose.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rosey

Says who?


----------



## slownsteady

...and her four sisters..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

TheFourHorseman


----------



## nealtw

three musketeers
 with a spare.


----------



## havasu

tire.........


----------



## nealtw

pump................


----------



## havasu

iron..........


----------



## nealtw

poundsand......


----------



## havasu

fists?.........


----------



## slownsteady

Boxing......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

ring......


----------



## nealtw

hello- hello..................


----------



## havasu

oneringydingy....
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwr5fPm1NHI[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

control 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pArBEnKcoMw[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

Chaos (or Kaos)


----------



## havasu

Kia..........


----------



## nealtw

crash
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=on2A_SogKzA[/ame]


----------



## havasu

Chris (today!)


Chris
Administrator
PLF_ADMIN.png

Chris's Avatar

Join Date: Jan 2010
Location: Wildomar, CA
Posts: 7,873
Liked 634 Times on 555 Posts
Likes Given: 51


_He says he looked down then up and hit me. I think he hit the wrong pedal seeing how he pushed a 8,000 pound truck 30 feet into the car in front of me in stopped traffic. At any rate I got an F'd up truck and a sore back. At least he admitted fault to his insurance company._


----------



## nealtw

crumple

Those dodges can't take a bump.


----------



## oldognewtrick

wrinkled.....


----------



## nealtw

right off...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

RightGuard


----------



## havasu

stinky......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Skunk.......


----------



## nealtw

weed..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Crabgrass....


----------



## nealtw

fonio............


----------



## oldognewtrick

grains..........


----------



## havasu

grams.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pops............


----------



## havasu

cycle........


----------



## nealtw

uphill.............


----------



## slownsteady

bothways............


----------



## nealtw

flight................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Attendant ...


----------



## nealtw

lackey..........

mod..


----------



## oldognewtrick

StocksAndStones


----------



## nealtw

punishment..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

FitTheCrime


----------



## nealtw

youbethejudge


----------



## slownsteady

TheSupremes..................


----------



## nealtw

Ross....................


----------



## slownsteady

Rachel......................


----------



## nealtw

Jacob............


----------



## slownsteady

Marley...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bob........


----------



## nealtw

reggae...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Caribbean....


----------



## slownsteady

Rum.............................


----------



## oldognewtrick

coke.......


----------



## nealtw

float..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

bobber.......


----------



## nealtw

bike...........


----------



## slownsteady

hike..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nike.........


----------



## slownsteady

spike............... (this could go on all day)


----------



## havasu

trike?........


----------



## nealtw

tuctuc.............


----------



## slownsteady

must be a 'northern thing'.


----------



## nealtw

really................


----------



## zannej

LOL. Is it hamster powered?


----------



## nealtw

auto rickshaw 
http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities/Delhi/get-ready-to-tuktuk/article2901026.ece


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rickshaw..,,,,


----------



## havasu

primitive...


----------



## nealtw

Baker Electric


----------



## oldognewtrick

Edison.........


----------



## nealtw

Nikola Tesla.................


----------



## havasu

Ricola~~~~


----------



## nealtw

drops.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lemmon........


----------



## frodo

jack................


----------



## oldognewtrick

stands........


----------



## nealtw

arouund................


----------



## havasu

toomanyu's


----------



## nealtw

It's all about you........

Oldog's spell check dosn't work on AOL.


----------



## oldognewtrick

DontBlameMe


----------



## nealtw

offthehook


----------



## oldognewtrick

HookLineAndSinker


----------



## nealtw

partymembers


----------



## oldognewtrick

Partycrasher


----------



## nealtw

support------wild life



throw a party.


----------



## oldognewtrick

NightLife....


----------



## nealtw

creepycrawlers


----------



## oldognewtrick

nightcrawlers


----------



## nealtw

worms....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

catfishbait


----------



## frodo

beeflivers


----------



## havasu

cirrhosis...


----------



## oldognewtrick

SirLancealot


----------



## havasu

Tosirwithlove


----------



## frodo

fiddlerontheroof


----------



## frodo

i'ddeedeedeededeededeedadaddededdedede!


----------



## havasu

stuttering.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

MelTillis......


----------



## nealtw

Grand Ole Opry.........


----------



## havasu

tourist........


----------



## nealtw

dollywood..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

TouristTrap


----------



## nealtw

Chuck Connors............


----------



## oldognewtrick

LucasMcCain


----------



## nealtw

winchester 92


----------



## Chris

Remington 870


----------



## nealtw

boytoys..............


----------



## Chris

Hooker................


----------



## nealtw

headers..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

window/door


----------



## nealtw

jam.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jelly........,


----------



## nealtw

jello...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cosby.......


----------



## slownsteady

FatAlbert..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

HerbAlpert ...


----------



## slownsteady

SpanishFlea..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

TijuanaBrass


----------



## nealtw

Baja...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Burrito ......

Great restaurant here in Nashville.


----------



## havasu

food.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

truck.........


----------



## nealtw

bed.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Post.......


----------



## nealtw

after...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Burner......


----------



## slownsteady

Barn........


----------



## nealtw

boards.................


----------



## havasu

lumber......


----------



## nealtw

4 by 2 slabs..................


----------



## havasu

beef..........


----------



## nealtw

stew..................................


----------



## oldognewtrick

stewardess


----------



## havasu

attendant...


----------



## nealtw

deja vu..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

deja vu....


:agree:


----------



## nealtw

anything



oldognewtrick said:


> deja vu....
> 
> 
> :agree:



I didn't think you wanted a repeat.:hide:


----------



## oldognewtrick

everything

It was dejavu Neal...


----------



## nealtw

something.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

somewhere....


----------



## nealtw

somewhat.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Somehow...


----------



## nealtw

sometimes.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Summertime....,


----------



## nealtw

it'sabouttime............


----------



## havasu

it'saboutspace....


----------



## nealtw

whataboutspace


----------



## oldognewtrick

LostInSpace...


----------



## nealtw

justintime.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Time warp......


----------



## nealtw

space warp.

times a straight line


----------



## oldognewtrick

Warpspeed...


----------



## havasu

(warped) senseofhumor


----------



## nealtw

he'sbetterlately


----------



## slownsteady

JohnnyComeLately........


----------



## oldognewtrick

JohnnyCarson


----------



## slownsteady

CarsonCity.................


----------



## nealtw

kit carson.............


----------



## slownsteady

CarsonDaily...................


----------



## frodo

dailyplanet


----------



## oldognewtrick

PlanetHollywood


----------



## nealtw

Hollywoodpeople are different


----------



## slownsteady

HollyGoLightly.................


----------



## frodo

michaelmoore


----------



## nealtw

moreorless............


----------



## oldognewtrick

MaryTylerMoore


----------



## havasu

Vandyke.......


----------



## nealtw

hewasadick.............


----------



## havasu

expletive.......


----------



## slownsteady

deleted..............


----------



## frodo

buddyandsally


----------



## nealtw

stilloneveryday


----------



## slownsteady

I thought the whole idea was to play the last word. Do I get to pick & choose which word to play, because i saw something on page 280 that I had a snappy answer for.


----------



## nealtw

why don't make the rules for this week?


----------



## slownsteady

King.......(for a day)


----------



## havasu

TACO (seems like this dumb restaurant is on every corner here in So Cal)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Del........


----------



## slownsteady

Delaware...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jor'seyShore


----------



## havasu

Shore'nuff


----------



## nealtw

dinah shore...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

dinosaur ..........


----------



## nealtw

bones.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chicken.....


----------



## nealtw

acrossthestreet??????????


----------



## oldognewtrick

Grassisgreener


----------



## nealtw

whenwet..........


----------



## slownsteady

slippery (when wet)  (I feel better now)


----------



## slownsteady

speaking of chickens....


Why Did The Chicken Cross The Road?

SARAH PALIN:  The chicken crossed the road because, gosh-darn it, he's a maverick!

BARACK OBAMA: Let me be perfectly clear, if the chickens like their eggs they can keep their eggs.  No chicken will be required to cross the road to surrender her eggs.  Period.

JOHN McCAIN:  My friends, the chicken crossed the road because he recognized the need to engage in cooperation and dialogue with all the chickens on the other side of the road.

HILLARY CLINTON:  What difference at this point does it make why the chicken crossed the road.

GEORGE W. BUSH:  We don't really care why the chicken crossed the road.  We just want to know if the chicken is on our side of the road or not.  The chicken is either with us or against us.  There is no middle ground here.

DICK CHENEY:  Where's my gun?

COLIN POWELL:  Now to the left of the screen, you can clearly see the satellite image of the chicken crossing
the road.

BILL CLINTON:  I did not cross the road with that chicken.

AL GORE:  I invented the chicken.

JOHN KERRY:  Although I voted to let the chicken cross the road, I am now against it!  It was the wrong road to
cross, and I was misled about the chicken's intentions.  I am not for it now, and will remain against it.

AL SHARPTON:  Why are all the chickens white?

DR. PHIL:  The problem we have here is that this chicken won't realize that he must first deal with the problem
on this side of the road before it goes after the problem on the other side of the road.  What we need to do is
help him realize how stupid he is acting by not taking on his current problems before adding any new problems.

OPRAH:  Well, I understand that the chicken is having problems, which is why he wants to cross the road so
badly.  So instead of having the chicken learn from his mistakes and take falls, which is a part of life, I'm
going to give this chicken a NEW CAR so that he can just drive across the road and not live his life like the
rest of the chickens.

ANDERSON COOPER:  We have reason to believe there is a chicken, but we have not yet been allowed to have access to the other side of the road.

NANCY GRACE:  That chicken crossed the road because he's guilty!  You can see it in his eyes and the way he walks.

PAT BUCHANAN:  To steal the job of a decent, hardworking American.

MARTHA STEWART:  No one called me to warn me which way the chicken was going.  I had a standing order at the Farmer's Market to sell my eggs when the price dropped to a certain level.  No little bird gave me any insider information.

DR SEUSS:  Did the chicken cross the road?  Did he cross it with a toad?  Yes, the chicken crossed the road,
but why it crossed I've not been told.

ERNEST HEMINGWAY:  To die in the rain, alone.

JERRY FALWELL:  Because the chicken was gay!  Can't you people see the plain truth?  That's why they call it
the 'other side.'  Yes, my friends, that chicken was gay.  If you eat that chicken, you will become gay too.  I
say we boycott all chickens until we sort out this abomination that the Liberal media whitewashes with
seemingly harmless phrases like 'the other side.'  That chicken should not be crossing the road.  It's as plain
and as simple as that.

GRANDPA:  In my day we didn't ask why the chicken crossed the road.  Somebody told us the chicken crossed the road, and that was good enough for us.

BARBARA WALTERS:  Isn't that interesting?  In a few moments, we will be listening to the chicken tell, for the
first time, the heart warming story of how it experienced a serious case of molting, and went on to accomplish
it's lifelong dream of crossing the road.

ARISTOTLE:  It is the nature of chickens to cross the road.

JOHN LENNON:  Imagine all the chickens in the world crossing roads together, in peace.

BILL GATES:  I have just released eChicken2013, which will not only cross roads, but will lay eggs, file your
important documents and balance your checkbook.  Internet Explorer is an integral part of eChicken2013.  This
new platform is much more stable and will never reboot.

ALBERT EINSTEIN:  Did the chicken really cross the road, or did the road move beneath the chicken?
 COLONEL SANDERS:  Did I miss one?


----------



## slownsteady

Just broke my own rule, didn't I? :hide:


----------



## nealtw

backtonorules


----------



## havasu

Mavericks!


----------



## nealtw

anarchy...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

TheNewRuleOfLaw


----------



## nealtw

newtricks...


----------



## oldognewtrick

_nothings_new


----------



## nealtw

closethepatendoffice


----------



## oldognewtrick

infringement


----------



## nealtw

theft...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

borrowed...


----------



## nealtw

followedmehome


----------



## slownsteady

puppy..............


----------



## nealtw

guppy..........


----------



## slownsteady

yuppy................. yuppie?


----------



## nealtw

grumpy

do your balls get smaller when they get cold?


----------



## nealtw

did I put my foot in it by not putting my foot in it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Affirmative


----------



## nealtw

notfirmenough


----------



## slownsteady

Cialis..............


----------



## nealtw

did you see Allis?


----------



## frodo

extrafirmwhenfullyextended


----------



## nealtw

overextendedimagination


----------



## slownsteady

fantasy........................


----------



## nealtw

fallacy...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

misconception


----------



## nealtw

misscongeniality


----------



## oldognewtrick

SandraBullock


----------



## nealtw

jesse james .................


----------



## oldognewtrick

butthead......


----------



## nealtw

knucklehead.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

FatBoy.........


----------



## slownsteady

Boyhood...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Neighborhood


----------



## slownsteady

RobinHood................


----------



## oldognewtrick

RedRidingHood


----------



## nealtw

underthehood


----------



## frodo

DAhood.........


----------



## nealtw

gang....................


----------



## havasu

member....


----------



## slownsteady

association...............


----------



## nealtw

wallstreet.............


----------



## slownsteady

bloodsuckers............


----------



## nealtw

andwhenthebloodrunsout


----------



## havasu

bloodletting


----------



## oldognewtrick

I r s............


----------



## havasu

Internalinjury


----------



## nealtw

costoffreedom............


----------



## slownsteady

WallStreetWins.StartaNewGame......................


----------



## havasu

bingo...........


----------



## nealtw

withyourmoney.


----------



## oldognewtrick

ihavenomoney


----------



## nealtw

shouldhavebeenabanker


----------



## oldognewtrick

shouldhavemadebetterlifechoices


----------



## slownsteady

shouldhavestayedstoned...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

BobDylan....


----------



## nealtw

thefreewheelin


----------



## slownsteady

fourWheelin'.....................


----------



## nealtw

fourflusher

really had to go


----------



## oldognewtrick

fourofakind


----------



## nealtw

fullhouse...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Houseguests


----------



## nealtw

boot.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Strap......,


----------



## nealtw

corporal punishment


----------



## oldognewtrick

MajorPaine


----------



## nealtw

privatedismay...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

GeneralChaos


----------



## nealtw

captaincrunch...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

captainjonlucpiccard


----------



## nealtw

admiralattitude


awol. later.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Partypooper...


----------



## zannej

wetblanket


----------



## oldognewtrick

Spoilsport


----------



## slownsteady

spoilsofwar..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Spoiledmilk


----------



## slownsteady

cheese.......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cottage.....


----------



## slownsteady

industry..................


----------



## havasu

Outsourced...


----------



## frodo

outtawork..


----------



## oldognewtrick

vacation.....


----------



## frodo

please lay me off i need a vacation


----------



## oldognewtrick

done.......


----------



## havasu

well...........


----------



## frodo

do not disturb...gone fish'n


----------



## zannej

fishsticks


----------



## frodo

gordons............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jeff.......


----------



## frodo

foxworthy.


----------



## oldognewtrick

RonWhite.......


----------



## slownsteady

SnowWhite.....................


----------



## frodo

grumpy...............


----------



## havasu

oldmen.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

postmostlyinthisthread...:beer:


----------



## havasu

affirmative

(this forum has many experts, so who would need the advice of an old, non-licensed retired copper)


----------



## oldognewtrick

positive

Bet you're glad you're retired. Not a great time to be a cop. Thank-you and GER for your service!


----------



## frodo

I need advice time to time from grumpy old LEO,   :2cents:


----------



## slownsteady

Lion......................


----------



## havasu

cheet'in......


----------



## nealtw

stealin...........


----------



## frodo

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypHbLJsEgg0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypHbLJsEgg0[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

DavidCopperfield


----------



## nealtw

magic............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kingdom.....


----------



## nealtw

fiefdom.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

DomDeluise....


----------



## slownsteady

NoApplause-aPlease, Save-aForThe End...................


----------



## nealtw

next..................

since that had nowhere to go


----------



## oldognewtrick

Up........


----------



## nealtw

across...............


----------



## frodo

Across the miles








by Goddess-glamourpuss



Although you're very far away
 I'm sending you some smiles
 I know that they will find you
 Across a thousand miles

 All the water that's between us
 Is not an ocean but a pond
 Through the day I wonder
 With thoughts of you so fond

 I'm really glad you chose me
 To be a friend to you
 And till the end of time
 I promise to be true.


----------



## oldognewtrick

MilesDavis


----------



## nealtw

countrymile...................


----------



## havasu

countryroad

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkD95IDj-EU[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

offroad.............


----------



## havasu

racing.....


----------



## nealtw

speedwalking


----------



## zannej

speedreading


----------



## Chris

Speedskating...


----------



## frodo

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVFLYz0SdKg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVFLYz0SdKg[/ame]


----------



## havasu

random?.....


----------



## nealtw

thoughts..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

impure .........


----------



## nealtw

mixtures............


----------



## oldognewtrick

mixologists


----------



## nealtw

bartender.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

SamMalone....


----------



## nealtw

playitSam..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Boogie......


----------



## nealtw

RickBlaine..........


----------



## frodo

Norm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cheers........


----------



## nealtw

everyone................


----------



## frodo

knows.............


----------



## nealtw

yourname............


----------



## frodo

Beer, bottle vs can vs tap  your choice?


----------



## havasu

confused {still}


----------



## frodo

what is your favorite beer?     what is prefered container  bottle ?    can?  or keg tap ?   
 in my opinion,  their is a definite difference between the 3,  i prefer bottles,  cans is the last resort


----------



## havasu

confirmed {confused}


----------



## oldognewtrick

Understandable


----------



## nealtw

freeisbest.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wrong

Girls in bikini's are best.


----------



## nealtw

noabsolutes............


----------



## Chris

Flexiril......


----------



## nealtw

thatkindofday


----------



## havasu

wakeupsore


----------



## nealtw

everyday...........


----------



## Chris

Cope......


----------



## havasu

pills..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Addiction.....


----------



## nealtw

side effects............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Specialeffects


----------



## nealtw

trickfilm.................

is what we called it when I was a kid.


----------



## oldognewtrick

CheapTrick....


----------



## nealtw

he's a *****..............
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmfKkbJBiBk[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Vintage.....,


----------



## nealtw

old...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

school......


----------



## nealtw

old-fashioned............


----------



## frodo

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxtd5Hj0yxo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxtd5Hj0yxo[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

sheain'tpretty
https://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=cr&ei=kEPrUr33HsyFogSg2IKIDA#q=she+ain't+pretty


----------



## frodo

put your politics aside.  I have always liked this song, 
reminds me of me an my old man...





[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OqwKfgLaeA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OqwKfgLaeA[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

flowersarered


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pollen........


----------



## nealtw

bee................


----------



## frodo

hive...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Honey.........


----------



## slownsteady

Pooh...................(the bear, that is)


----------



## frodo

pigletantigger


----------



## oldognewtrick

Winnie.........


----------



## slownsteady

Mandela.............


----------



## zannej

Nelson........


----------



## frodo

http://screencast.com/t/XlCRA8iye69P


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ricky.......,,


----------



## slownsteady

GardenParty...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ozzie.......


----------



## slownsteady

Ozborne.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

BlackSabbeth


----------



## slownsteady

CrazyTrain..............


----------



## havasu

conductor...


----------



## oldognewtrick

LeonardBernstein


----------



## frodo

oldognewtrick said:


> Ricky.......,,



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfZWp-hGCdA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfZWp-hGCdA[/ame]


----------



## havasu

Number........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Primary.....,,


----------



## slownsteady

colors.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

rainbow......


----------



## slownsteady

Warrior.................


----------



## frodo

Marines....


----------



## nealtw

sailors...............


----------



## Chris

Boats......


----------



## nealtw

boots...................


----------



## zannej

WereMadeForWalking


----------



## nealtw

takeahike.............


----------



## slownsteady

AsSoonAsSpringArrives...................


----------



## nealtw

afraidofthecold......................


----------



## slownsteady

16inchesOfSnowOnTheGround.............


----------



## nealtw

a dusting......................


----------



## slownsteady

shortlegs...............


----------



## nealtw

needbiggerfeet


----------



## slownsteady

bigEnough?


----------



## nealtw

iftheshoefits..........


----------



## havasu

youmustaquit...


----------



## nealtw

notyet..............


----------



## slownsteady

yeti..................(abominable snowman)


----------



## zannej

MessinWithSasquatch


----------



## nealtw

sasquatch.............
Bunnies are quick


----------



## zannej

BigFoot...........


----------



## nealtw

Bunnyhop.........

That outfit must not have been lucky without the foot


----------



## zannej

CarHop......................


----------



## frodo

rollerskates.............


----------



## Chris

Kneepads......


----------



## nealtw

chinstrap.............


----------



## slownsteady

mouthpiece..............


----------



## nealtw

cup.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

World..........


----------



## slownsteady

futbol!.........................


----------



## nealtw

bigmoney.................


----------



## havasu

wheeloffortune


----------



## nealtw

let's make a deal

if you watched that show you saw me win second prize.


----------



## zannej

MatchGame......


----------



## nealtw

don'tplaywithmatches


----------



## zannej

ButMatchesAreFun!


----------



## nealtw

inflammatorysubject


----------



## oldognewtrick

hemorrhoids.......


----------



## nealtw

arewethereyet


----------



## zannej

YouAreRightHere.


----------



## nealtw

gps............


----------



## zannej

MissileGuidanceSystem
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Bby5pOVZJ0[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

deviation..............


----------



## nealtw

pooraim..............


----------



## zannej

StrikeOut.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

FastBall....


----------



## nealtw

slowpitch....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

pitchfork....


----------



## frodo

pitch'nabitch


----------



## nealtw

hitchemup............


----------



## havasu

littledoggie


----------



## nealtw

Hay....................
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skkEqsaXHAc[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

fodder................


----------



## zannej

cannon........


----------



## slownsteady

artillary.................


----------



## nealtw

projectile-firing


----------



## havasu

gun..................


----------



## slownsteady

gat.....................


----------



## nealtw

Chicago Typewriter


----------



## slownsteady

Valentine'sDayMassacre


----------



## nealtw

wine and roses...........


----------



## frodo

someone asked me yesterday about guns......guess this is a good enough answer 


 [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZk0RdzDrVs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZk0RdzDrVs[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

overkill.............


----------



## frodo

some people collect coins, some collect cars, some even collect ex wives

I draw the line at clowns.  if you collect them your strange




on topic ........  killjoy


----------



## oldognewtrick

spoilsport...


----------



## zannej

wetblanket.....


----------



## havasu

sweetdreams!


----------



## oldognewtrick

SISwimSuitEdition


----------



## havasu

spanked......


----------



## slownsteady

50Shades...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

50States......


----------



## slownsteady

Union.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Workers,.......


----------



## zannej

Bees..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wax........


----------



## Chris

Thong........


----------



## havasu

butt........


----------



## Chris

Plug.................

(Crossed the line)


----------



## slownsteady

clog.............

(pulling back from the abyss)


----------



## havasu

shoes

Chris is a nasty man


----------



## Chris

Thongs......

Trying to go back to the abyss...


----------



## zannej

flipflops........ (thong is the UK term for flipflops)


----------



## havasu

ditto....(this is also what I was brought up with as a flip flop)


----------



## frodo

taint        smack dab in the abyss


----------



## havasu

chew

(in between the cheeks and gums)


----------



## frodo

spitcup....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sippycup......


----------



## nealtw

beerfeeder


----------



## oldognewtrick

Necessityisthemotherofinvention


----------



## nealtw

autodrowner............


----------



## slownsteady

Intravenous.....................

(longest gap i can remember)


----------



## oldognewtrick

intervention....

Life gets in the way sometimes.


----------



## nealtw

Impatient


			
				(longest gap i can remember)[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> You  havn't got enough to do when you are waiting for the next word


----------



## havasu

relax.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

outpatient


----------



## nealtw

homecare.........


----------



## zannej

homestyle....


----------



## oldognewtrick

homealone...


----------



## nealtw

solitude.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hermit ......,


----------



## slownsteady

Herman's....................

(wasn't worried, just surprised)


----------



## zannej

ermine........


----------



## slownsteady

Sable...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mink .........


----------



## slownsteady

pink......................


----------



## zannej

stink......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Stunk.......


----------



## frodo

stank..............


----------



## havasu

Stanky

................


----------



## slownsteady

manager...........

(wow, reaching deep!)


----------



## zannej

branch.......


----------



## havasu

dividians.....

(a crazy bunch)


----------



## slownsteady

dividends................

(wish I had some)


----------



## nealtw

expectations..........


----------



## slownsteady

Great (expectations)..............


----------



## nealtw

wishfulthinking............


----------



## slownsteady

dreaming..............


----------



## frodo

tax's...............


----------



## nealtw

lottotickets...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

pipedream.......


----------



## frodo

Monday Morning  Music


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DJowN55Jf4"]Dreamweaver[/ame]


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAsV5-Hv-7U"]American Pie[/ame]


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOQ4pkUAFbA"]Renegade[/ame]


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onE43h_TUUY"]Dirty Deeds[/ame]


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZJPYo-YUkA"]Iron Man[/ame]


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-MG_35Gk7g"]Smoke on the Water[/ame]


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYS732zyYfU"]Cocaine[/ame]


----------



## frodo

And  for Oldognewtrick   and Havasu       



.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J7VQaWt1uQ"]Folsom Prison[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKuc4nfJByc"]Momma Tried[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHAFmFsb9XM"]Fight'n side of Me[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSeuDDzjIB8"]Mind your own bidness[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cash

I had the pleasure to meet Mr. Cash 30 some years ago up in Hendersonville at a Medicine Shoppe Drug Store.


----------



## nealtw

dinersclub..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

AmericanExpress


----------



## Chris

Bills......


----------



## frodo

Cool story, was he wearing black ?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Buffalo.....


----------



## nealtw

wings..........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Airplane......


----------



## nealtw

theplaneboss


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tattoo.....


----------



## nealtw

Villechaize.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

ChaiseLounge


----------



## nealtw

chesterfield.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Armoire ....,,


----------



## nealtw

armchair...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Quarterback...


----------



## slownsteady

Hunchback......................


----------



## nealtw

watchyourback


----------



## havasu

stabyouintheback


----------



## slownsteady

stabinthedark.............


----------



## nealtw

don'tplaywithknives


----------



## havasu

guessing.......


----------



## nealtw

game.................


----------



## zannej

hunter......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fisherman.....,


----------



## frodo

bream............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tasty.......


----------



## frodo

channel cat


----------



## zannej

FriedFish.........


----------



## frodo

zatarans


----------



## oldognewtrick

IGuarantee.......


----------



## havasu

Southerndrawl


----------



## oldognewtrick

JustinWilson.....


----------



## zannej

CajunCuisine (I didn't realize he died in 2001-- I used to watch his program)


----------



## frodo

jerryclower  auhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## zannej

CliftonClowers
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PDnYaVjKm4[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

CliftonWebb..................


----------



## nealtw

The Razor's Edge............


----------



## frodo

DING DING DING  Round 4 over at healthcare

nonya is against the ropes,  Bud has circled in with 2 quick shots of truth and a video.
this could be it,,ladies and gentlemen,  Can the D-Rat recover?  Will he counter?


----------



## havasu

laughing (hysterically)


----------



## slownsteady

let's leave the politics on that page. This thread is for fun.


----------



## slownsteady

Gillette..................


----------



## havasu

Cut............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hair........


----------



## slownsteady

ofTheDog..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Shedding. .......


----------



## slownsteady

comb..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Brush...,,,,,


----------



## havasu

broom.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Stick........


----------



## slownsteady

it....................................


----------



## oldognewtrick

picket........


----------



## Chris

Protest......


----------



## frodo

slownsteady said:


> let's leave the politics on that page. This thread is for fun.




oakey dokey smokey  :beer:


----------



## oldognewtrick

AndTheBandit


----------



## havasu

Bert..........


----------



## Chris

Ernie.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kovack....,,,,,


----------



## slownsteady

SidCeasar...............


----------



## havasu

salad.........


----------



## nealtw

thousandislands......


----------



## slownsteady

Phillipines....................


----------



## Chris

Hooker...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

headers........


----------



## havasu

margins.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Indentation .....,


----------



## zannej

paragraph......


----------



## havasu

paradise.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Phonograph ......


----------



## slownsteady

victrola......................


----------



## nealtw

record..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cold.........


----------



## havasu

ice...........


----------



## nealtw

tea.............


----------



## slownsteady

Green....................


----------



## havasu

eggs...........


----------



## slownsteady

andHam...................


----------



## havasu

omelette......


----------



## nealtw

overeasy...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

sunnyside.....


----------



## nealtw

up........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fed.......


----------



## havasu

disgusted...


----------



## zannej

repulsed.....


----------



## nealtw

getoverit....


----------



## oldognewtrick

jump..........


----------



## nealtw

leap..............


----------



## havasu

frog..........


----------



## slownsteady

legs....................


----------



## zannej

gams..........


----------



## nealtw

feet.............


----------



## slownsteady

meters.......................


----------



## nealtw

metric.............


----------



## slownsteady

geo............................


----------



## nealtw

tech..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

MaytagMan.....


----------



## nealtw

useless............


----------



## oldognewtrick

oldogs..........


----------



## nealtw

that'swhatyourwifesaidtoo


----------



## slownsteady

graybeards.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

GrecianFormula


----------



## nealtw

caselotsale


----------



## oldognewtrick

CheaperByTheDozen


----------



## nealtw

gross................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Havasu'sSpeedo


----------



## slownsteady

thong........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

bong...........


----------



## zannej

wrong..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

way.............


----------



## havasu

driver....


----------



## slownsteady

putter.......................


----------



## havasu

around.......


----------



## zannej

encircle......


----------



## havasu

wagons.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wheel.......


----------



## havasu

Of.............


----------



## nealtw

ezekiel ................


----------



## slownsteady

prophesy.......................


----------



## nealtw

spaceship..........


----------



## havasu

Jefferson...


----------



## slownsteady

Memorial......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lincoln..........


----------



## nealtw

welder..........


----------



## slownsteady

artist..................


----------



## nealtw

painter..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

House........


----------



## nealtw

mouse............


----------



## oldognewtrick

trap..........


----------



## nealtw

speed.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Velocity ........


----------



## nealtw

drag..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Queen ........,,


----------



## nealtw

king.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Stud.........


----------



## nealtw

yes.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Humorous...&#128519;


----------



## slownsteady

clownish.................


----------



## nealtw

big feet.........


----------



## slownsteady

ohno,notagain....................


----------



## nealtw

newrules?           .............


----------



## havasu

redundant.....


----------



## nealtw

oldnews...........


----------



## slownsteady

oldgoats.....................


----------



## nealtw

gto...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

4-4-2 .........


----------



## nealtw

olds............


----------



## havasu

youngun...


----------



## nealtw

young'un...........


----------



## havasu

you'n'gun...


----------



## slownsteady

gunwales.................


----------



## nealtw

pirates...............


----------



## slownsteady

Pittsburgh..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Penguins.......


----------



## nealtw

nest..............


----------



## slownsteady

thermostat.................


----------



## nealtw

adjustable....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wrench........


----------



## slownsteady

wench........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

WorkingGirl


----------



## nealtw

secretary...............


----------



## slownsteady

ofDefense..................


----------



## nealtw

war....................


----------



## havasu

lord............


----------



## slownsteady

Noble.........................


----------



## havasu

laureate......


----------



## nealtw

poet............


----------



## slownsteady

beat.......................


----------



## nealtw

drum.............


----------



## havasu

major......


----------



## zannej

MiddleAgeMutantNinjaMajor (that was the sign someone put on my father's door at the Army Reserve unit).


----------



## nealtw

Donatello ........


----------



## oldognewtrick

DonCoreleon


----------



## nealtw

teflon..................


----------



## havasu

tape..........


----------



## slownsteady

video...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

music.........


----------



## havasu

man.........


----------



## slownsteady

neanderthal..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Homosapien


----------



## slownsteady

homogenous........


----------



## oldognewtrick

homogenized


----------



## nealtw

halfandhalf............


----------



## oldognewtrick

oreo...........


----------



## nealtw

dipper...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

icecream........


----------



## nealtw

sundae...................


----------



## havasu

Monday.....


----------



## nealtw

mundane..............


----------



## slownsteady

danish....................


----------



## nealtw

great dane..........


----------



## havasu

claire danes

(love Homeland)


----------



## slownsteady

eighties......................


----------



## nealtw

cheers..................:beer:


----------



## slownsteady

boos......................


----------



## havasu

cruise.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Control.......


----------



## havasu

bladder......


----------



## slownsteady

Kidney.......................


----------



## havasu

bean........


----------



## oldognewtrick

soup........


----------



## havasu

crackers........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Georgia...,,,,


----------



## nealtw

brown.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

sugar........


----------



## nealtw

cube.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rubix..........


----------



## nealtw

solutions.............


----------



## slownsteady

suspensions.....................


----------



## zannej

expulsions.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

discharged .......


----------



## nealtw

bannished..............


----------



## slownsteady

castaway......................


----------



## havasu

fishing.....


----------



## Chris

Trolling......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Spammer.....,,


----------



## havasu

mylife........


----------



## slownsteady

Highlife...........................


----------



## nealtw

no one here...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

RockyMtnHigh


----------



## havasu

Rockymountainoysters


----------



## oldognewtrick

OystersRockefeller


----------



## nealtw

prairie oyster..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

PrarieSchooner


----------



## nealtw

little house..............


----------



## slownsteady

ThisOldHouse........................

(just to be clear - *Miller HighLife*:beer


----------



## oldognewtrick

houserepair......


----------



## havasu

talk..........


----------



## applebear

chalk.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Blackboard.....


----------



## nealtw

scratch...........


----------



## slownsteady

itch...........

(by accident I clicked on page 1 of this thread. funny how this game started. It took four pages for them to settle down...)


----------



## nealtw

scabies?............

rules didn't mean much then either.


----------



## havasu

rabies?.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Babies......,

We don't need no stinking rules.


----------



## nealtw

crazies,..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

lazzies.....


----------



## nealtw

apple.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

cider..........


----------



## slownsteady

brandy......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cognac .......


----------



## slownsteady

Cossack..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

dance

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9opZaOUqLk[/ame]


----------



## applebear

party......


----------



## oldognewtrick

favors.......


----------



## slownsteady

obligations................


----------



## oldognewtrick

commitment.


----------



## havasu

ring..........


----------



## nealtw

ball&chain


----------



## applebear

Stripes....


----------



## slownsteady

paisley...................


----------



## nealtw

Scotland...........


----------



## slownsteady

bagpipes................


----------



## nealtw

kilts.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

breezy..........


----------



## nealtw

brass.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Monkey.......


----------



## nealtw

tree..................


----------



## havasu

bush............


----------



## slownsteady

landscape...............


----------



## havasu

manscape.....


----------



## slownsteady

scapegoat...................


----------



## havasu

lies............


----------



## slownsteady

falsehoods................


----------



## havasu

robinhood......


----------



## slownsteady

Spring!......................


----------



## applebear

Cleaning...


----------



## havasu

lady...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

inwaiting.......


----------



## havasu

redlight...


----------



## oldognewtrick

District......


----------



## nealtw

judge................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Judy........


----------



## nealtw

Garland.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mistletoe......


----------



## havasu

toejam.....


----------



## nealtw

fingerfungus................


----------



## slownsteady

ringfinger.......................

(whew, that was a close one)


----------



## nealtw

pinky..................


----------



## havasu

snakefood...


----------



## slownsteady

vermin...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Venon........


----------



## nealtw

ex-wives.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

WickedWitchOfTheWest


----------



## nealtw

Theodora................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Evanorana.......


----------



## nealtw

Glinda ..............


----------



## slownsteady

mywife.........................


----------



## nealtw

bragging............


----------



## slownsteady

SamanthaStevens...................


----------



## nealtw

Bewitched///////////


----------



## slownsteady

Andorra...

(trivia point to Neal)


----------



## nealtw

Pyrenees Mountains


----------



## applebear

Rocky..........


----------



## zannej

SylvesterStalone....


----------



## applebear

Adriiiiaaaaaaan!!!!!!


----------



## nealtw

rambo................


----------



## havasu

knife..........


----------



## nealtw

blade.................


----------



## applebear

Slice........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pie.......,


----------



## nealtw

lemon.................


----------



## slownsteady

Yugo......................


----------



## nealtw

sad............


----------



## havasu

sack..........


----------



## nealtw

bag...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

golf........


----------



## slownsteady

green...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tee..........


----------



## nealtw

tea............


----------



## oldognewtrick

cup..........


----------



## nealtw

reading.........


----------



## slownsteady

bike.....................

oops too slow


----------



## nealtw

but steady...........


----------



## slownsteady

engaged...................


----------



## nealtw

betrothed...............


----------



## slownsteady

betrayed........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

attorneyfees.....


----------



## nealtw

double jeopardy.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

AlexTrebek


----------



## nealtw

questionable............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Canadian....


----------



## nealtw

naturalised citizen


----------



## oldognewtrick

illegalimmigrant


----------



## nealtw

UFOs...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hanger18......,


----------



## nealtw

mufon hangar 1


----------



## oldognewtrick

ETPhoneHome


----------



## slownsteady

independenceday.......................


----------



## nealtw

the signal
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0780607/


----------



## slownsteady

redlight........................


----------



## nealtw

district..............


----------



## applebear

School..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

old........


----------



## slownsteady

geezer....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Geiser.......


----------



## slownsteady

eruption....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Flatulence.......


----------



## zannej

gasmask........


----------



## havasu

chemicalwarfare


----------



## slownsteady

methane......................


----------



## nealtw

gas...................


----------



## slownsteady

liquid.....................


----------



## havasu

diet..........


----------



## nealtw

pills...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

dosage.........


----------



## nealtw

daily................


----------



## zannej

diurnal.........


----------



## nealtw

day time..............


----------



## applebear

Light.........


----------



## havasu

sabre........


----------



## nealtw

tooth............


----------



## havasu

tiger.........


----------



## nealtw

stripes............


----------



## slownsteady

sergeant.......................


----------



## nealtw

Bilko...............


----------



## slownsteady

O'Rourke..................

(forrest tucker)


----------



## nealtw

F troop.............


----------



## slownsteady

nealtw said:


> F troop.............


 

Schultz.............................


----------



## nealtw

johnbanner...........


----------



## slownsteady

bannerday...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

GreenDay.....


----------



## nealtw

punkrock...............


----------



## havasu

rockabilly......


----------



## oldognewtrick

hillbilly........


----------



## nealtw

Buddy Ebsen.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jed Clampett


----------



## nealtw

Barnaby Jones..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## nealtw

oceans12..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

7 seas.........


----------



## applebear

Salty.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pretzels......


----------



## nealtw

beer.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Saloon.....,,


----------



## nealtw

pub............


----------



## oldognewtrick

AndyCapp......


----------



## havasu

handicap...


----------



## nealtw

caps are handy............


----------



## slownsteady

baseballcap.................


----------



## nealtw

captain................


----------



## applebear

Morgan.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

spicedrum......


----------



## havasu

redrum....


----------



## nealtw

Murder...........


----------



## havasu

homicide.....


----------



## nealtw

suspected..........


----------



## applebear

Interrogate........


----------



## nealtw

brightlights..........


----------



## applebear

Squints.......


----------



## nealtw

sunglasses.............


----------



## havasu

cheap...........


----------



## nealtw

inexpensive......


----------



## applebear

Healthcare.....ha


----------



## slownsteady

carebears......................


----------



## applebear

Grumpy [bear]....


----------



## slownsteady

sneezy............(not a bear)


----------



## zannej

dwarf......


----------



## oldognewtrick

SnowWhite...


----------



## havasu

(and often) yellow


----------



## oldognewtrick

brick.........


----------



## havasu

house............


----------



## oldognewtrick

boat......


----------



## slownsteady

AHoleInTheWaterInWhichYouPourMoney............


----------



## havasu

BringOnAnotherThousand


----------



## slownsteady

senditthisway...........please.............


----------



## havasu

Icant,becauseIhaveaboatortwo....toomuch!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Craigslist....


----------



## slownsteady

ebay........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Baywatch....


----------



## slownsteady

HudsonBay...............................


----------



## oldognewtrick

JenniferHudson


----------



## applebear

Jon.........


----------



## havasu

...nyApplesead


----------



## nealtw

John Chapman//////////


----------



## havasu

unaware

(thank God for Google)


----------



## nealtw

oblivious..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

HeadInTheSand


----------



## nealtw

ostridge..................


----------



## slownsteady

emu.....................


----------



## nealtw

fool
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VanqLicnVqo[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

nealtw said:


> fool
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VanqLicnVqo



Oh, I was so hoping it would peck his nuts...............


----------



## havasu

painfull.....


----------



## nealtw

harrowing..................


----------



## slownsteady

crosslegged..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sissyfied.....


----------



## havasu

SissySpacek


----------



## oldognewtrick

KevinSpacey


----------



## havasu

siblings......


----------



## applebear

Bullies....[had 3 older brothers]


----------



## slownsteady

bullfrogs......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Frogleggs...


----------



## havasu

tasty........


----------



## slownsteady

jazz.............................


----------



## nealtw

Blues............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Singer.......


----------



## nealtw

crooner..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

PerryComo.....


----------



## nealtw

Bing...............


----------



## havasu

Cherry.........


----------



## slownsteady

Kumquat...................


----------



## havasu

fruit.......


----------



## applebear

Passion.......


----------



## nealtw

expensive..............


----------



## slownsteady

diamonds..................


----------



## nealtw

baseball..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cards........


----------



## nealtw

Easter...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Island.........


----------



## havasu

Gilligan...


----------



## nealtw

Maynard G. Krebbs


----------



## slownsteady

DwayneHickman.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

DwayneJohnson


----------



## nealtw

Jr..........................
DwayneHickman.


----------



## slownsteady

Rock.......................


----------



## nealtw

stone....................


----------



## applebear

Pebble......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Beach......


----------



## nealtw

front..........


----------



## applebear

Center.....


----------



## slownsteady

field................................


----------



## applebear

Dreams........


----------



## slownsteady

aspirations..................


----------



## havasu

hope.......


----------



## slownsteady

Arkansas...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

LittleRock.....


----------



## slownsteady

cheapFiance.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

frugal........


----------



## slownsteady

gourmet........................


----------



## nealtw

kitchen............


----------



## slownsteady

magician.....................


----------



## applebear

Rabbit......


----------



## nealtw

tophat...............


----------



## slownsteady

Astaire......................


----------



## havasu

Freddy,,,,,,,,,


----------



## nealtw

tap............


----------



## applebear

Sap.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

tree..........


----------



## applebear

Trunk.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Container...


----------



## nealtw

cargo..................


----------



## slownsteady

freight..............


----------



## nealtw

train.....................


----------



## slownsteady

CountryMusic..................


----------



## nealtw

twostep.........


----------



## havasu

twotime...


----------



## nealtw

busy................


----------



## havasu

3leggedbillygoat


----------



## nealtw

1armed paper hanger


----------



## havasu

teatsonaboar


----------



## nealtw

useless...........


----------



## slownsteady

redundant...............


----------



## nealtw

spare................


----------



## slownsteady

7-10Split.........................


----------



## nealtw

tough............


----------



## slownsteady

chewy....................


----------



## applebear

Gum...........


----------



## slownsteady

rubber...................


----------



## nealtw

latex................


----------



## havasu

paint.........


----------



## slownsteady

mural............................


----------



## nealtw

fresco..........


----------



## slownsteady

grapefruit................(soda)


----------



## nealtw

fanta...............


----------



## slownsteady

fantastic................


----------



## havasu

Captain....


----------



## oldognewtrick

America.....


----------



## havasu

great..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

BallsOfFire....


----------



## nealtw

jerry lee.................


----------



## havasu

Lewis.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Clark.......


----------



## slownsteady

Dick........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tracey........


----------



## nealtw

I watch..........


----------



## havasu

cartoons...


----------



## nealtw

fox and friends


----------



## applebear

[fox and the] hound..........


----------



## havasu

Scooby Doo....


----------



## nealtw

yabba dabba doo


----------



## applebear

Willllllmaaa......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dino..........


----------



## nealtw

bambam.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

EmerilLaggassee


----------



## havasu

JuliaChild


----------



## slownsteady

Childhood...................


----------



## nealtw

robinhood...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

neighborhood


----------



## nealtw

gang.............


----------



## slownsteady

tats....................


----------



## nealtw

colours...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Patch........


----------



## nealtw

tube...........


----------



## applebear

Test......


----------



## nealtw

bunsen burner............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Beeker...........


----------



## nealtw

sneaker................


----------



## havasu

sneeky........


----------



## nealtw

gazoontite.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

BlessYou......:banana:


----------



## nealtw

boys.
1984..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Orwell....,,,,,


----------



## nealtw

2001..................


----------



## slownsteady

gamechanger......................


----------



## nealtw

somegame.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

splaintomeagainwhywedothis?


----------



## nealtw

don'tknow>>>>>>>>


----------



## havasu

nuthin<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## zannej

nada..........


----------



## slownsteady

zilch..........................


----------



## nealtw

- 459.67 degrees Fahrenheit


----------



## oldognewtrick

0*kelvin.....


----------



## nealtw

cool..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

beans.........


----------



## nealtw

counter........


----------



## oldognewtrick

C.p.a...........


----------



## nealtw

Canadian Psychological Association


----------



## slownsteady

familiarWithIt?.......................


----------



## nealtw

notsinceimademytinfoilhat


----------



## slownsteady

aliens.............................


----------



## nealtw

Radiowaves.........


----------



## slownsteady

tidalWaves......................


----------



## nealtw

tsunami..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

SurfsUp........


----------



## nealtw

hightide..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tidalpool.....


----------



## nealtw

leftovers..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Leftbehind....,,


----------



## nealtw

sludge.............


----------



## slownsteady

wildlife.........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nightlife.....


----------



## slownsteady

afterlife.................


----------



## applebear

Reaper......


----------



## havasu

Records....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Broken.......


----------



## havasu

promises......


----------



## slownsteady

oaths...............


----------



## havasu

keepers.....


----------



## applebear

Beepers......


----------



## havasu

pagers..........


----------



## slownsteady

congressional.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cesspool .....,,


----------



## zannej

carpool........


----------



## applebear

Packmule.......


----------



## slownsteady

prospector.....................


----------



## nealtw

hi-tech.............


----------



## slownsteady

cyber...........................


----------



## havasu

Stalker...


----------



## nealtw

walker.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

TexasRanger.......


----------



## havasu

cowboy.......


----------



## slownsteady

bronco.....................


----------



## havasu

bucking...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tradition...,


----------



## havasu

holiday........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Doc........


----------



## applebear

Hollywood.....


----------



## slownsteady

tans....................


----------



## nealtw

verse..............


----------



## slownsteady

poetic................


----------



## nealtw

justice...........


----------



## slownsteady

League..................


----------



## nealtw

3 miles.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

MileHighClub


----------



## nealtw

Denver............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pyle.......,,,


----------



## nealtw

Gomer................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Homer,AK.......


----------



## applebear

Simpson......


----------



## nealtw

tappedout........


----------



## slownsteady

steelcage................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Steelhead.......


----------



## nealtw

trout...........


----------



## slownsteady

Kilgore..........................


----------



## nealtw

killroy.......


----------



## havasu

here?.......


----------



## nealtw

where?...............


----------



## havasu

everywhere...


----------



## nealtw

inclusive..........


----------



## slownsteady

exclusive......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Excluded.......


----------



## nealtw

lonely...............


----------



## havasu

hearts...............


----------



## nealtw

club.............


----------



## applebear

Caveman.....


----------



## nealtw

art...........


----------



## havasu

Gallery...


----------



## slownsteady

peanut...................


----------



## applebear

Elephant.......


----------



## nealtw

A parade,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## oldognewtrick

IndependenceDay.....


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> IndependenceDay.....



hmmmmmmm.........


----------



## slownsteady

aliens......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Canadians.....


----------



## nealtw

slownsteady said:


> independenceday.......................



I think it's catchy


----------



## slownsteady

Oh, twenty pages ago is ancient, isn't it? 
and the flag makes it different...................:banana:


----------



## nealtw

repetitive
It didn't make it different for oldog althiough one was red.


----------



## oldognewtrick

O'bammaCare.....


----------



## nealtw

expected...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

anticipated.....


----------



## nealtw

antiseptic...


----------



## slownsteady

abrasion................


----------



## nealtw

sandpaper.......


----------



## slownsteady

sandpiper........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Piedpiper......


----------



## havasu

pieface.......


----------



## slownsteady

twofaced................


----------



## nealtw

sidebyeach...........


----------



## slownsteady

sonofabeach.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

sumbeach....sumwhere

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTT2LEyjdC4[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

elseabout..............


----------



## slownsteady

else-a-boot?


----------



## nealtw

kickoff.......


----------



## havasu

football.......


----------



## slownsteady

launch...............


----------



## nealtw

tothemoonAlice


----------



## slownsteady

alicesRestaurant.................


----------



## nealtw

Massacree......


----------



## zannej

Massachusetts


----------



## nealtw

Puritans..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

PureOil....


----------



## nealtw

double virgin..........


----------



## havasu

extinct......


----------



## nealtw

excrement..........


----------



## applebear

Poop........


----------



## nealtw

scoop..........


----------



## applebear

Icecream.....


----------



## nealtw

chocolate..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

EasterBunnies...


----------



## frodo

rocky road with chocolate syrup sitting on a brownie.........little whip cream,  a good movie. snuggled up next to a special warm body......some more whip cream...


----------



## nealtw

comfort food


----------



## oldognewtrick

SoulFood.....


----------



## nealtw

putain .............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chittlins....


----------



## nealtw

grits.............


----------



## havasu

sandpaper....


----------



## slownsteady

cat_tongues......................


----------



## applebear

Hairball....


----------



## nealtw

coughitup.........


----------



## havasu

spititout...


----------



## nealtw

spillthebeans


----------



## havasu

confession...


----------



## nealtw

waterboarding......


----------



## oldognewtrick

WaterPark.....


----------



## nealtw

waterpik..


----------



## oldognewtrick

Waterski.....,,


----------



## nealtw

once

dam near drown


----------



## oldognewtrick

SnowSki......


----------



## nealtw

skijump.............

nuts


----------



## havasu

jumpin'jackflash


----------



## nealtw

candlestick


----------



## havasu

Stadium....


----------



## nealtw

gladiators...............


----------



## applebear

Salute......


----------



## nealtw

greetings..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Seasons......


----------



## nealtw

hockeyandgolf


----------



## oldognewtrick

pucks...........


----------



## nealtw

faceoff eh!


----------



## oldognewtrick

PenalityBox


----------



## nealtw

spit.................


----------



## frodo

tobacco...........


----------



## slownsteady

road.........................


----------



## havasu

country......


----------



## slownsteady

gentleman......................


----------



## applebear

Ladies....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Night......


----------



## frodo

out..................


----------



## havasu

far.........


----------



## applebear

Fetch......


----------



## havasu

ball............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Park.........


----------



## slownsteady

-n-ride..........................


----------



## havasu

solo.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hans..........


----------



## zannej

Rosling....


----------



## slownsteady

Roswell....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

CloseEncounters


----------



## slownsteady

datenight......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

drive-ins.....


----------



## slownsteady

doublefeature.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

DoubleDate


----------



## havasu

doubletrouble


----------



## slownsteady

doubleplay..........................


----------



## glock26USMC

Baseball. ......


----------



## oldognewtrick

diamond........


----------



## havasu

rough........


----------



## glock26USMC

Soft.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Flaccid ...,,


----------



## frodo

viagra............


----------



## slownsteady

Niagra...................


----------



## havasu

Falls..........

(for the previous post....)


----------



## slownsteady

Church.....................


----------



## applebear

Sunday......


----------



## oldognewtrick

brunch........


----------



## slownsteady

mimosa...................


----------



## zannej

waddle.....

(I have a mimosa tree in my backyard that I used to climb a lot as a kid-- my mother used to get mad at me and chase me up it and then she'd stand there throwing sticks and rocks at me while yelling at me until she eventually got tired and went back inside).


----------



## applebear

Duck........?


----------



## nealtw

down............


----------



## oldognewtrick

BlackHawk.....


----------



## nealtw

Sikorsky............


----------



## slownsteady

Igor........................


----------



## nealtw

larionov..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Smirnoff....


----------



## nealtw

ethanol...........


----------



## slownsteady

corn........................


----------



## nealtw

potato.............


----------



## slownsteady

chips.................


----------



## nealtw

ripples...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ruffles.....


----------



## nealtw

tuffet.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

buffet........


----------



## havasu

table.........


----------



## frodo

sneeze guard


----------



## havasu

sanitation...


----------



## frodo

you no picky just shrimp...


----------



## applebear

Wimp.....? [not sure what the word is lol] 

PS Good to see you again Frodo


----------



## oldognewtrick

Limp....,,,,


----------



## havasu

bisket.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gravy.....,,


----------



## slownsteady

train....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Subway....,


----------



## nealtw

.tunnel...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Vision .....


----------



## slownsteady

Stalag17.....................


----------



## nealtw

stalactites............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mennonites


----------



## nealtw

wooden shoes,wooden head, wouldn't listen


----------



## frodo

hardheaded billygoat


----------



## nealtw

plumber...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Liquid.......


----------



## havasu

wrench.......


----------



## nealtw

bench..................


----------



## frodo

grinder...........


----------



## nealtw

coffee.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sander......


----------



## nealtw

dust.............


----------



## applebear

Bunny..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chocolate ....


----------



## applebear

Candy.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Canes......


----------



## applebear

peppermint.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Patty.......


----------



## Chris

Cake........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pastries.....


----------



## slownsteady

tarts...........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

pop...........


----------



## slownsteady

rock-n-roll.................


----------



## nealtw

jazz.............


----------



## slownsteady

hands...........................


----------



## nealtw

bands..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hair......


----------



## slownsteady

rubber............


----------



## slownsteady

rubber hair? that ain't right!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Greyhair......


----------



## slownsteady

silverback...................


----------



## applebear

Gorilla.......


----------



## zannej

glue........
(almost put tape-- and remembered that a friend's 5-year-old stepson found some gorilla tape at like 2am and tried to put it on his face- over his eyes-- like a mask)


----------



## oldognewtrick

BadLifeChoice


Uh, how'd that turn out...


----------



## zannej

oldognewtrick said:


> BadLifeChoice
> 
> 
> Uh, how'd that turn out...



DarwinAwards.....

(The kid started screaming and woke up everyone in the house and then his stepfather had to figure out how to get the tape off. Kid ended up with a very swollen face and eyes and the mother sent a note to school the next day explaining what happened to his face-- I can just imagine the reaction of the teachers reading a note that the kid put gorilla tape on his face-- the kid also likes to chew on deflated balloons and has choked on them and had to be saved by his stepfather at least 3 times. Let's just say he's not the brightest bulb in the world; but neither is his mother).


----------



## frodo

LOL...they gotta learn,,,some learn easy,  some learn hard.


----------



## slownsteady

(Darwin)   Evolution...........................

love the Darwin awards, BTW


----------



## frodo

we did not have electrical plug covers,  when i was a kid.  or stove top covers.

Dad said,  let him get burnt,  he wont do it again!!!!!

you know something,  he was right. 

in all honesty,,I was the 4th kid,  so they had already figured out I was not real fragile and easy to break


----------



## zannej

Insinkerator (evolution model)

People freak out so much about child safety. Elbow pads, helmets, etc... I know plenty of people who made it out of childhood ok without helmets. 

The thing with this one kid I mentioned above is that he *doesn't* learn. He keeps doing the stuff that gets him hurt/nearly killed.


----------



## slownsteady

garbage..........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

truck........


----------



## nealtw

driver............


----------



## frodo

monbacks...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hunchback.......


----------



## slownsteady

halfback...................


----------



## nealtw

backpack...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Backyard....


----------



## slownsteady

garden.........  (notice the 'spring' words that are creeping in?)


----------



## applebear

Flower.............


----------



## slownsteady

power....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rangers....


----------



## slownsteady

Woo-Hoo!......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Who?.........


----------



## havasu

Hoo?..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Boo.........


----------



## nealtw

boo hoo............


----------



## slownsteady

Booze..........................


----------



## nealtw

crying in your beer?


----------



## slownsteady

enjoying................ (5-1 after 2nd period)


----------



## havasu

onesided...


----------



## slownsteady

Icandealwithit


----------



## nealtw

forgetaboutit


----------



## oldognewtrick

forgotten.....


----------



## nealtw

what was that??


----------



## havasu

whoknows.......


----------



## frodo

oldtimers disease


----------



## nealtw

frailty.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

egos..........


----------



## applebear

Legos.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Eggos......(let go of my)


----------



## nealtw

eggs..................


----------



## frodo

wafflewafflewaffle   [old commercial]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L165XZaSbFw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L165XZaSbFw[/ame]


----------



## applebear

Syrup.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

WaffleHouse


----------



## nealtw

Ihop.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

BunnyRabbit


----------



## nealtw

Playboy..............


----------



## slownsteady

mansion.....................


----------



## nealtw

grotto.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

cavern...;....


----------



## nealtw

cave.................


----------



## slownsteady

bats.....................


----------



## nealtw

sonar........


----------



## frodo

slownsteady said:


> bats.....................



mother in law


----------



## applebear

Bugs.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bunny......,


----------



## slownsteady

Elmer............................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Glue.......


----------



## havasu

white.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bread.....


----------



## applebear

Wheat........


----------



## slownsteady

BlueMoon.......................


----------



## frodo

Bluemoon

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0fy1HeJv80"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0fy1HeJv80[/ame]


----------



## zannej

ToTheMoonAlice!


----------



## applebear

Eeeaaah shut up [LOVE that show]

But my real word is.....honeymooners


----------



## oldognewtrick

MoonShinners


----------



## frodo

HUSH!!!!!  that is not a word to be spoken out in public


----------



## havasu

puppies.......


----------



## applebear

Kittens..........


----------



## slownsteady

tigers..................


----------



## applebear

Stripes..........


----------



## slownsteady

sargeants...................


----------



## havasu

York.......


----------



## slownsteady

Cooper..............


----------



## zannej

Dale (as in agent Dale Cooper of Twin Peaks)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Evans ( as in Roy Rogers)


----------



## slownsteady

BobEvans (as in Breakfast)


----------



## oldognewtrick

oldognewtrick said:


> Evans ( as in Roy Rogers)




BobHope (as in Road To)


----------



## zannej

Awesome! (because Bob Hope was awesome)

Btw, Bob Evans makes delicious mashed potatoes and mac n' cheese.


----------



## oldognewtrick

BingCrosby


----------



## havasu

DavidCrosby

(as in CSN&Y)


----------



## frodo

Red skelton


----------



## slownsteady

DavidBowie.............


----------



## applebear

Labyrinth..........


----------



## nealtw

mase................


----------



## zannej

maize..........
(fun fact on Labyrinth-- the word actually meant "axe" but they came to associate it with mazes because there was an ancient structure that was difficult to navigate and the columns were all marked with the symbol of an axe).


----------



## frodo

Jim Croce,   time in a bottle


----------



## frodo

check out Axe Murder Boys,   Old girl    ... er,,,I can not post that song here...er,,,not appropriate for

women, children, mom, dad, the neighbors or teachers.

but I like it


----------



## zannej

JimCrowLaws
Now I have the "time in a bottle" song in my head. Love that one.


----------



## slownsteady

asthecrowflies........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

BlackCrows....


----------



## frodo

oldognewtrick said:


> BlackCrows....




birdshot !!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

BigBird.....


----------



## slownsteady

LarryBird..........................


----------



## nealtw

bird man.........of...........


----------



## slownsteady

Duluth???.................


----------



## nealtw

alcatraz 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Stroud


----------



## oldognewtrick

Island.......


----------



## nealtw

paradise.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

ColdFestiveDrinksWithLittleUmbrellas


----------



## nealtw

girlydrinks..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

NotWhenYou'reOnVacation  :trophy:


----------



## nealtw

vacating your manhood


----------



## oldognewtrick

WhyNotSeemsEverythingElseIsBeingTakenAway


----------



## nealtw

15 "Girly" Drinks That a Confident Man Should Order.:banana:
http://www.complex.com/pop-culture/2013/02/15-girly-drinks-that-a-confident-man-should-order/


----------



## oldognewtrick

TomCollins,Margarittas...Winner,Winner


----------



## nealtw

kahlua and coffee


----------



## frodo

The man card CLEARLY  states what to drink and how to drink it.

check your card ladies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nealtw

lose it
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2l-gNMndw0[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

I'lldrinktothat...................


----------



## frodo

that was GOOD!!!!


----------



## nealtw

cheers............


----------



## slownsteady

skol!...................


----------



## nealtw

bottoms up.........


----------



## slownsteady

bigbottom (as in Spinal tap)


----------



## havasu

Down.........


----------



## nealtw

bellbottoms


----------



## slownsteady

Blindfaith......................


----------



## nealtw

they will be back soon


----------



## frodo

nealtw said:


> bellbottoms




did they ever leave?  my wife says my wardrobe is the 70's

jeans and a t shirt,  flip flops or sneakers


----------



## oldognewtrick

WhatWasOldIsNowNew


----------



## nealtw

wheredoIsignup


----------



## havasu

signupsclosed


----------



## slownsteady

platformshoes....... (as long as we're looking back)


----------



## nealtw

Timetravelsuck

fast when we want to go slow
slow when we want to go fast
no way to back up


----------



## slownsteady

4thdimension.....


----------



## nealtw

measurement......


----------



## applebear

Tape........


----------



## havasu

worm.......


----------



## nealtw

hole..............


----------



## applebear

Shovel...........


----------



## slownsteady

shoe........................


----------



## nealtw

lace...............


----------



## zannej

diaphanous...


----------



## havasu

diwhat?.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

transparent


----------



## nealtw

window..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

washer........


----------



## slownsteady

dryer............ ( I would have preferred to stay on diaphanous for a while)


----------



## nealtw

sheer...............


----------



## applebear

Sheep.........


----------



## nealtw

ram............


----------



## havasu

truck........


----------



## slownsteady

train........................


----------



## nealtw

trane.................


----------



## applebear

Mane........


----------



## nealtw

cane.................


----------



## zannej

sugar.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

WhatHoney?


----------



## frodo

honeydo's..


----------



## frodo

or,  honeydew melons.


----------



## nealtw

lists...................


----------



## slownsteady

agenda.....................


----------



## nealtw

argentina............


----------



## havasu

dontcryforme...


----------



## slownsteady

weep...........................


----------



## nealtw

crybaby.........


----------



## slownsteady

Cry Baby
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhLinEY7Zn8[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

good memories


----------



## slownsteady

reflections.....................


----------



## havasu

contemplate


----------



## nealtw

images

why do old videos say live in the title. is there any other why people can sing.


----------



## applebear

Pictures...........


----------



## nealtw

1000 words..............


----------



## slownsteady

book.................

it's to separate it from a studio recording, which doesn't have the adlibs and the jams usually, although the cleaner sound is found in the studio cut. But then there is a Grateful Dead album called 'Live Dead', so go figure.


----------



## frodo

havasu said:


> contemplate



the lint in my naval


----------



## slownsteady

I have my own naval to worry about, thank you very much!


----------



## nealtw

nonsence..............


----------



## slownsteady

scented..................


----------



## applebear

Candles.......


----------



## slownsteady

Sixteen....................


----------



## nealtw

cry if you want to.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsYJyVEUaC4[/ame]


----------



## applebear

Ditched......


----------



## slownsteady

pilot.....................


----------



## nealtw

light............


----------



## slownsteady

aura.....................


----------



## applebear

Glow........


----------



## nealtw

inflatable.............


----------



## havasu

girl........


----------



## applebear

Talk........


----------



## slownsteady

chatter........................


----------



## nealtw

cheaptalk............


----------



## slownsteady

cheapskate...................


----------



## applebear

Tightwad........


----------



## nealtw

broke.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

deficitspending...


----------



## nealtw

credit

good game, right guys won.


----------



## zannej

debit..................


----------



## slownsteady

card.....................


----------



## nealtw

joker.............


----------



## zannej

TheKillingJoke (awesome story in the Batman books with the Joker that culminated in Batgirl getting paralyzed and the Joker getting away while Batman laughed). Yes, I used to be a comic book nerd.


----------



## applebear

Nerd......


----------



## nealtw

geek............


----------



## slownsteady

bookworm................


----------



## havasu

tequilaworm


----------



## slownsteady

tequilamockingbird.....................


----------



## nealtw

cocktail............


----------



## zannej

cockpit...........


----------



## nealtw

cabin...........


----------



## frodo

alfred hitchcock birds


----------



## nealtw

Then they drive away in a rag top?????????


----------



## havasu

traumatic (when I first watched it as a kid)


----------



## nealtw

funny ( I was the kid that said the beek wouldn't go thru a door.)


----------



## slownsteady

papers........................


----------



## nealtw

cartoon..................


----------



## slownsteady

SaturdayMornings..................


----------



## nealtw

midnight, who watches that stuff.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rider........


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cUOU7bdOVs


----------



## havasu

Red........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bb...........


----------



## nealtw

big bopper..


----------



## oldognewtrick

B B King.......,.


----------



## slownsteady

Lucille....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ball........


----------



## slownsteady

&chain...........................


----------



## havasu

gang.............


----------



## nealtw

plank...............


----------



## slownsteady

platform.......................


----------



## nealtw

shoes..............


----------



## frodo

tap dance...


----------



## havasu

Bojangles...


----------



## slownsteady

fastfood................


----------



## applebear

Fastlane.............


----------



## frodo

gas station


----------



## oldognewtrick

SelfServe.


----------



## frodo

after dark, pay before pumping


----------



## havasu

pumpandrun...


----------



## nealtw

payandpump

alldayeveryday


----------



## havasu

dineanddash


----------



## nealtw

smileforthecamera


----------



## havasu

hitandrun...


----------



## nealtw

stop

slowtoobservepolice


----------



## slownsteady

F-stop....................


----------



## nealtw

trytostayfocused


----------



## havasu

Impossible...


----------



## slownsteady

Add..........................


----------



## havasu

orisitADD?


----------



## nealtw

Adhd..................


----------



## slownsteady

havasu said:


> orisitADD?



typed it with caps. Don't know who changed it.


----------



## slownsteady

CRS syndrome (Can't Remember S*IT)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Remember What?


----------



## nealtw

braindead........


----------



## slownsteady

GratefulDead.............


----------



## nealtw

walkingdead
 I have had a few work for me


----------



## oldognewtrick

zombiepocalaspe


----------



## nealtw

badcrap...........:rofl:


----------



## zannej

diarrhea........


----------



## oldognewtrick

constipation


----------



## nealtw

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCadcBR95oU[/ame]


----------



## zannej

Pushpin...............
(I love those commercials with SaltnPeppa telling people to Push It during various activities).


----------



## oldognewtrick

PinUps........


----------



## havasu

donkeytail


----------



## oldognewtrick

ponytail......


----------



## havasu

lizardtail...


----------



## applebear

Scaly..........


----------



## havasu

Mt. Everest...


----------



## slownsteady

greenboots.......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

GreenPeace


----------



## havasu

treehuggers


----------



## oldognewtrick

hiphuggers.....


----------



## zannej

hipsters.............


----------



## frodo

there is ADD   attention deficit disorder 

and   ADHD   attention deficit hyperactivity disorder

http://www.webmd.com/add-adhd/guide/adhd-symptoms

Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder: Symptoms of ADHD



In this article

Types of ADHD


Symptoms of ADHD


Long-Term Prognosis With ADHD






The symptoms of ADHD include inattention and/or hyperactivity and impulsivity. These are traits that most children display at some point or another. But to establish a diagnosis of ADHD, sometimes referred to as ADD, the symptoms should be inappropriate for the child's age.

Adults also can have ADHD ; in fact, up to half of adults diagnosed with the disorder had it as children. When ADHD persists into adulthood, symptoms may vary. For instance, an adult may experience restlessness instead of hyperactivity. In addition, adults with ADHD often have problems with interpersonal relationships and employment.


Types of ADHD

There are three different subtypes of ADHD, including:
&#8226;Combined ADHD (the most common subtype), which involves symptoms of of both inattentiveness and hyperactivity/impulsivity
&#8226;Inattentive ADHD (previously known as ADD), which is marked by impaired attention and concentration
&#8226;Hyperactive-impulsive ADHD, which is marked by hyperactivity without inattentiveness

For a diagnosis of ADHD, some symptoms that cause impairment must be present before age seven. Also, some impairment from the symptoms must be present in more than one setting. For instance, the person may be impaired at home and school or home and work. Also, there must be clear evidence the symptoms interfere with the person's ability to function at home, in social environments, or at work.


Symptoms of ADHD

There are three different categories of ADHD symptoms: inattention, hyperactivity, impulsivity.

Inattention may not become apparent until a child enters the challenging environment of school. In adults, symptoms of inattention may manifest in work or in social situations.

A person with ADHD may have some or all of the following symptoms:
&#8226;Difficulty paying attention to details and tendency to make careless mistakes in school or other activities; producing work that is often messy and careless
&#8226;Easily distracted by irrelevant stimuli and frequently interrupting ongoing tasks to attend to trivial noises or events that are usually ignored by others
&#8226;Inability to sustain attention on tasks or activities
&#8226;Difficulty finishing schoolwork or paperwork or performing tasks that require concentration
&#8226;Frequent shifts from one uncompleted activity to another
&#8226;Procrastination
&#8226;Disorganized work habits
&#8226;Forgetfulness in daily activities (for example, missing appointments, forgetting to bring lunch)
&#8226;Failure to complete tasks such as homework or chores
&#8226;Frequent shifts in conversation, not listening to others, not keeping one's mind on conversations, and not following details or rules of activities in social situations

Symptoms of ADHD continued...


Hyperactivity symptoms may be apparent in very young preschoolers and are nearly always present before the age of seven. Symptoms include:
&#8226;Fidgeting, squirming when seated
&#8226;Getting up frequently to walk or run around
&#8226;Running or climbing excessively when it's inappropriate (in teens this may appear as restlessness)
&#8226;Having difficulty playing quietly or engaging in quiet leisure activities
&#8226;Always being 'on the go'
&#8226;Often talking excessively

Hyperactivity may vary with age and developmental stage.

Toddlers  and preschoolers with ADHD tend to be constantly in motion, jumping on furniture, and having difficulty participating in sedentary group activities. For instance, they may have trouble listening to a story.

School-age children display similar behavior but with less frequency. They are unable to remain seated, squirm a lot, fidget, or talk excessively.

In adolescents and adults, hyperactivity may manifest itself as feelings of restlessness and difficulty engaging in quiet sedentary activities.

Impulsivity symptoms include:
&#8226;Impatience
&#8226;Difficulty delaying responses
&#8226;Blurting out answers before questions have been completed
&#8226;Difficulty awaiting one's turn
&#8226;Frequently interrupting or intruding on others to the point of causing problems in social or work settings
&#8226;Initiating conversations at inappropriate times

Impulsivity may lead to accidents such as knocking over objects or banging into people. Children with ADHD may also engage in potentially dangerous activities without considering the consequences. For instance, they may climb to precarious positions.

Many of these symptoms occur from time to time in normal youngsters. However, in children with ADHD  they occur frequently -- at home and at school or when visiting with friends. They also interfere with the child's ability to function as other children of the same age or developmental level. 

ADHD is diagnosed only when children consistently display some or all of the above behaviors in at least two settings, such as at home and in school, for at least six months.


Long-Term Prognosis With ADHD

Some children with ADHD  -- approximately 20% to 30% -- develop learning problems that may not improve with ADHD treatment. Hyperactive behavior may be associated with the development of other disruptive disorders, particularly conduct and oppositional-defiant disorder. Why this association exists is not known.

Long-Term Prognosis With ADHD continued...


A great many children with ADHD ultimately adjust. Some, though, especially those with an associated conduct or oppositional-defiant disorder, are more likely to drop out of school. These individuals fare more poorly in their later careers.

Inattention tends to persist through childhood and adolescence and on into adulthood, while hyperactivity tends to diminish with age.

As they grow older, some teens that have had ADHD since childhood may experience periods of anxiety or depression.

Several of the symptoms of ADHD may get worse as the demands at school or home increase. They include:


&#8226;Difficulty following instructions
&#8226;Being unable to get organized, either at home or at school
&#8226;Fidgeting, especially with the hands and feet
&#8226;Talking too much
&#8226;Failing to finish projects, including chores and homework
&#8226;Not paying attention to and responding to details
&#8226;Getting poor grades in school
&#8226;Being isolated from peers due to poor grades and secondary depression 


I have ADHD,   had it since I was a wee little drape ape.
It makes learning very difficult.  I must read thing's over and over to grasp wth I have just read.  not everything.

mostly instruction manuals...I throw them away and figure it out my self.
When i studied for my masters Exam..I read  the damn book 6 or 7 times.
BUT,   can physically do something one time and It's logged in forever.
tested with above average IQ, with ADHD,  that combination,  made it a challenge for teachers..
 i could out smart them in a heart beat  

The hyperactivity portion of it,  REALLy used to get me in trouble.  the teacher made the mistake of seating me next to a window
when she turned around from the blackboard. i was on the play ground  LOL


----------



## applebear

Gangsters...........


----------



## havasu

fedoras...


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fedora


----------



## oldognewtrick

Stetson. .....


----------



## slownsteady

cowboys..................


----------



## havasu

spurs..........


----------



## slownsteady

rodeo..................


----------



## applebear

Cowboy...............


----------



## slownsteady

rancher.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jolly .........


----------



## nealtw

St. Nick..................


----------



## havasu

island........


----------



## nealtw

Channel.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

English.....


----------



## frodo

leather..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

AfterShave


----------



## nealtw

Fonz
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13XVTPsHPf8[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

ReverseMortgageSpokesman...


----------



## nealtw

paysthebills


----------



## oldognewtrick

BuffaloBills....


----------



## slownsteady

buffalochips................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sturgis.....

http://www.buffalochip.com/BANDS/2015-Bands-Entertainment


----------



## nealtw

bikers...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Shorts......


----------



## nealtw

Frank 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhPwtnGviyg[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chairman .....


----------



## nealtw

ratpack..............


----------



## zannej

rat's_nest.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

CrowsNest...


----------



## nealtw

pass

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzwO1hAeCkA[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

CameraMount?&#128555;


----------



## nealtw

Nice drive in snow storm


----------



## slownsteady

I bet it is....


----------



## slownsteady

handheld........................


----------



## nealtw

whiteknuckles


----------



## oldognewtrick

WhiteSnake.....


----------



## slownsteady

whitewater......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

rafting.......


----------



## havasu

fun..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

MostFunWithYourClothsOn...


----------



## nealtw

tie the beer down.....


----------



## slownsteady

tieeverythingdown.............


----------



## nealtw

teather
the first bunch that run Hell's Gate got dumped and one guy almost drown going back in for the bear.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5tw-utNBdI[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

bigMuddy...................


----------



## nealtw

Muddy Waters
http://www.musictimes.com/articles/...changed-music-amplified-blues-chuck-berry.htm


----------



## slownsteady

LetThatBoyBoogieWoogie...............


----------



## nealtw

reallyold...............


----------



## havasu

dawg..........


----------



## nealtw

pup..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hushpuppies


----------



## frodo

fried bream


----------



## oldognewtrick

FineDinning


----------



## Chris

Chickenfoot


----------



## havasu

chickenliver...


----------



## nealtw

bloodsoup..........


----------



## frodo

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcyu2Lc8CaI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcyu2Lc8CaI[/ame]


----------



## frodo

oldognewtrick said:


> Hushpuppies




do you know what hushpuppies originally was ?  

during a fish fry,  when the dog kept begging for food....the cook would toss him some batter,,,,hush puppy!!!


so the answer is  dog food


----------



## oldognewtrick

BloodHound


----------



## frodo

bluetick beagles   ...


----------



## frodo

mind your P's  an Q's    comes from english pubs.  where the bar tinder  keeps a tally of your bar tab.
                                           pints and quarts.  when he gets to running his mouth instead of working,  he is told to mind his P's an Q's
                so, the meaning is mind your business,  not be carefull


----------



## havasu

consumingknowledge


----------



## slownsteady

frodo said:


> mind your P's  an Q's    comes from english pubs.  where the bar tinder  keeps a tally of your bar tab.
> pints and quarts.  when he gets to running his mouth instead of working,  he is told to mind his P's an Q's
> so, the meaning is mind your business,  not be carefull



"mind your business" meaning keep your mind on your profit & loss (which could mean 'be careful' or don't get careless), not necessarily "stay out of my business"


----------



## slownsteady

wuzzat?................................


----------



## frodo

LOL...........the definition, is all over the place,  origin is actually unknown


The phrase &#8220;mind your P's and Q's&#8221; is often used to remind people to be careful, and to remain on their best behavior. It appears to have emerged around the 1600s, and the exact origins are actually a bit murky. There are a number of theories to explain the roots of the idiom, although these theories are of varying levels of believability. Ultimately, the history behind this phrase may never truly be known.

One of the most likely theories about &#8220;mind your P's and Q's&#8221; is related to the pints and quarts served at bars. Many bars and pubs traditionally kept track of customer tabs on a large slate board, adding up the P's and Q's at the end of the night. A smart customer would keep an eye on this list to ensure that the bartender was not fudging the numbers. Some bartenders have also theorized that bar staff may have been admonished to mind their P's and Q's, by keeping track of how many drinks they dispensed over the course of the night.

In this sense, one would also need to remain relatively sober to keep a sharp eye out. This sobriety would, of course, result in a generally better standard of behavior. This explanation for the phrase is one of the most widely accepted, since it seems like the most rational.


----------



## slownsteady

interpretation...........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Biased.........


----------



## nealtw

no one here........


----------



## havasu

Present!.......


----------



## Chris

Gift!

........


----------



## havasu

Charity.....


----------



## nealtw

scams..........


----------



## slownsteady

Ponzi.......................


----------



## nealtw

Canadain..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Molson.......


----------



## nealtw

coors canada


----------



## oldognewtrick

Labatt.......


----------



## nealtw

blue..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Moon......


----------



## slownsteady

lunar.....................


----------



## nealtw

tides............


----------



## oldognewtrick

High........


----------



## nealtw

hello............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kitty.......


----------



## nealtw

Amanda Blake


----------



## havasu

RobertBlake


----------



## nealtw

cockatoo............


----------



## zannej

birdseed......


----------



## nealtw

seedstock..............


----------



## frodo

sunflowers


----------



## nealtw

flowerchild..........


----------



## havasu

psychedelic


----------



## nealtw

far out man.............


----------



## slownsteady

MajorTom.........................


----------



## nealtw

David Bowie.........


----------



## havasu

knife..........


----------



## nealtw

blade.............


----------



## havasu

runner.......


----------



## slownsteady

Kenyan.........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

President...


----------



## nealtw

leader.............

10000:rofl:


----------



## slownsteady

scout.....................


----------



## nealtw

troup..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Military ......


----------



## havasu

dog...........


----------



## nealtw

rintintin............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lassie........


----------



## havasu

Wonderdog...


----------



## oldognewtrick

oldog..........


----------



## nealtw

Hong Kong Phooey


----------



## oldognewtrick

Marmaduke....


----------



## nealtw

shep................


----------



## slownsteady

Westminster........................


----------



## nealtw

show.............


----------



## havasu

chiwawa...


----------



## nealtw

bestinshow.......


----------



## slownsteady

greatmovie.....................


----------



## havasu

cinema.......


----------



## slownsteady

multiplex......................


----------



## applebear

Multiply................


----------



## havasu

rabbits........


----------



## nealtw

mice................


----------



## applebear

Rice...........


----------



## nealtw

cooker.....................


----------



## havasu

methamphetamines...


----------



## nealtw

pharmacist..........


----------



## frodo

crank....

  certain brand of OTC nasal spray
  muratic acid   X tablespoons per X inhalers
   cooked over a stove top in a certain type of dish

home made death,  called bathtub crank


muratic acid !!! and them fools shoot that sh--stuff


----------



## nealtw

crackpots....


----------



## slownsteady

crockpots..................


----------



## nealtw

slow...........


----------



## havasu

cook.............


----------



## nealtw

kitchen porter


----------



## oldognewtrick

kitchensink


----------



## nealtw

drain.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Clogged.......


----------



## nealtw

Plugged

How come water won't drain when you want it to ,but you can't stop a leak.


----------



## slownsteady

ExLax.......................... (well somebody had to do it)


----------



## havasu

teacher'scandybar (in my devious days!)


----------



## frodo

nowadays it's pot cookies


----------



## havasu

generational....


----------



## zannej

General......


----------



## havasu

dynamics.......


----------



## zannej

fluid.............
(as in fluid dynamics- which reminds me of a debate I once had with my brother about terminal velocity)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Motion......


----------



## havasu

loco.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Motive....,,,


----------



## havasu

reasoning...


----------



## oldognewtrick

inductive.....


----------



## zannej

induce.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

labor.......


----------



## havasu

union.......


----------



## slownsteady

marriage...............


----------



## nealtw

contract..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hitman.......


----------



## slownsteady

(from 'marriage' to 'hitman' in one step.......Bravo!)

assassin.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ninja....


Both are death sentances...


----------



## slownsteady

turtle.................


----------



## havasu

neck.........


----------



## nealtw

drive-in-movie


----------



## slownsteady

littlespeaker...................


----------



## nealtw

tweeter..................


----------



## slownsteady

woofer.................


----------



## nealtw

sub..............


----------



## zannej

sublet.........


----------



## nealtw

sublime.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

subway.......


----------



## zannej

sandwich.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bandwidth.....


----------



## nealtw

fatdrummer...........


----------



## zannej

drumstick......


----------



## nealtw

chopsticks............


----------



## slownsteady

yardstick......................


----------



## nealtw

dipstick..............


----------



## havasu

oil...........


----------



## nealtw

filter............


----------



## havasu

sensor.......


----------



## nealtw

check engine...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Light......


----------



## havasu

dark.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Knight....,


----------



## havasu

Columbus...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ohio........


----------



## nealtw

flyover...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

ThenYouMissedTheBestPart


----------



## nealtw

I've missed the best part of most everywhere


----------



## oldognewtrick

PreachingToTheChoir


----------



## nealtw

I'll catch it on re-runs


----------



## oldognewtrick

YouOnlyGoRoundOnceInLife


----------



## nealtw

You're sure?.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

YouKnowSumthinIDontKnow?


----------



## applebear

Maybe...........


----------



## nealtw

I want to be pet cat.


----------



## frodo

....................suposed to be a gif....


----------



## frodo

animated gif


----------



## oldognewtrick

FailureToAnimate


----------



## havasu

wrongcode...


----------



## zannej

codemonkey....


----------



## oldognewtrick

TrunkMonkey


----------



## nealtw

mouse..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mighty........


----------



## applebear

Duck................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Commander...


----------



## zannej

commandeer (sorry if it posts more than once- modem reset on me when I was posting)


----------



## nealtw

decoy.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

attract.......


----------



## nealtw

magnetic...........


----------



## havasu

sign...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Language....


----------



## havasu

foul............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fowl.........


----------



## applebear

Vowel..............


----------



## nealtw

O............................


----------



## oldognewtrick

My.........


----------



## nealtw

self.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Medicated ....,


----------



## nealtw

psychedelic...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hippies........


----------



## nealtw

yuppies..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Guppies......


----------



## nealtw

puppies..................


----------



## havasu

boobies? (hey, if the shoe fits...)


----------



## nealtw

sizes...............
Strange place to ware shoes?


----------



## havasu

<--------------------------------------------------------------------       Thisbig        -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->


----------



## nealtw

bigfoot.............


----------



## zannej

sasquatch....


----------



## havasu

myth......


----------



## nealtw

busters.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ghost......,


----------



## nealtw

afterlife..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

nightlife.....


----------



## applebear

Starlight..............


----------



## bubblz

Milkyway.....


----------



## russstevenson1

Snickers...


----------



## havasu

Butterfinger...(my personal favorite)


----------



## nealtw

coffee crisp....


----------



## applebear

Coffee grounds...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

CommonGround


----------



## nealtw

ground beef


----------



## oldognewtrick

HallowedGround


----------



## nealtw

grounded...........


----------



## zannej

Gfci.........


----------



## havasu

broken.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Arrow......,,


----------



## nealtw

head............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Games....,,,


----------



## nealtw

kick the can..........


----------



## applebear

Simon Says..........


----------



## nealtw

eevy ivy over.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Monopoly ...

You been drinking again Neal?


----------



## nealtw

Mediterranean Avenue

I guess you were one of those rich kids with store bought toys.


----------



## frodo

baltic ave with 3 hotels...pay up!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> Mediterranean Avenue
> 
> I guess you were one of those rich kids with store bought toys.



Hilarious.


No, we only got to play with home made sticks...


----------



## nealtw

laughable...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Comedy.......


----------



## havasu

nightclub........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Comedian ...


----------



## applebear

Joke...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Joker.....


----------



## havasu

oneeyedjack


----------



## frodo

bozo..................


----------



## zannej

clown......


----------



## nealtw

Ronald.............


----------



## Chris

Reagan......


----------



## nealtw

Dark Victory
the movie


----------



## frodo

Ronald  ray=gun    ZAP  !!!!!!!!

[you have to be old enough for woodstock to get that]


----------



## nealtw

space cadet...............


----------



## frodo

major Tom ?


----------



## havasu

planetearth


----------



## oldognewtrick

IsBlue.......,


----------



## havasu

balls?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Basket&#127936;

Had to got there didn't ya?


----------



## nealtw

case..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

brief .........


----------



## nealtw

depends.......


----------



## slownsteady

varies.................

(I've been laughing from pg 1009 on)


----------



## oldognewtrick

variables......

easily amused aren't ya...


----------



## slownsteady

xfactor...................

(yeah, I guess)


----------



## oldognewtrick

MaxFactor

You're in good company...:beer:


----------



## nealtw

factory.......
page number are not the same for everyone, I'm on page 509,,,,,,,,,, 20 per.


----------



## oldognewtrick

AssemblyLine

Yeah, but your from Canada, it's probably a metric thing...


----------



## nealtw

ford........................

metric is really tricky.   money is metric


----------



## slownsteady

HenryFord................

I can't count past twenty unless my pants are off..........


----------



## nealtw

edsel......................
sure you can ,, twenty and another and another


----------



## slownsteady

pushbuttontrans.............................


----------



## nealtw

Teletouch.................


----------



## slownsteady

television.............................


----------



## havasu

boobtube








 = (.) (.)tube


----------



## nealtw

flat screen

we don't need to know what you watch


----------



## applebear

Monitor.............


----------



## nealtw

lizard...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Skin........


----------



## nealtw

deep..................


----------



## zannej

kimchee.......


----------



## havasu

stinky.....


----------



## zannej

durian......


----------



## nealtw

Potassium...........


----------



## havasu

salty........


----------



## nealtw

sailor............


----------



## oldognewtrick

sailboat.....


----------



## nealtw

schoner..............


----------



## frodo

skiff..................


----------



## nealtw

dingy..............


----------



## havasu

blond........


----------



## frodo

susan summers


----------



## nealtw

thighmaster...


----------



## slownsteady

keymaster ("who you gonna call...?")


----------



## nealtw

Ghostbusters


----------



## applebear

Slimer............


----------



## nealtw

Onionhead................


----------



## frodo

carrot top


----------



## havasu

obnoxious...


----------



## frodo

havasu said:


> obnoxious...



lol.....yeah...lil red headed som b     is


----------



## Chris

Ginger..........


----------



## havasu

JonasGrumby


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Gilligan's_Island_characters


----------



## frodo

mary ann.......


----------



## nealtw

mary jane...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

G.I.Jane.......


----------



## nealtw

doll............


----------



## havasu

Dollywood......

anyone ever gone here?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hollywood

Drove by it a few times, she lives about 5 miles from me...


----------



## nealtw

woody...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Harelson.....


----------



## nealtw

cheers.............:beer:


----------



## applebear

Norm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zannej

NormanBates....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Motel.....


----------



## nealtw

cabins..................


----------



## havasu

fever......


----------



## frodo

disco fever


----------



## zannej

dancing....


----------



## havasu

dirty.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

minds.......


----------



## nealtw

Here!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

Where?????????????????


----------



## oldognewtrick

Everywhere.


----------



## nealtw

somewhere,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## oldognewtrick

OverTheRainbow


----------



## nealtw

over the hill..


----------



## oldognewtrick

KingOfTheHill


----------



## nealtw

mountain man


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mountain Dew


----------



## nealtw

dew drops.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

GumDrops.....


----------



## nealtw

lollipops............


----------



## slownsteady

roses.................


----------



## havasu

sunshine.....

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQmBXEZEYtg[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

...ofyourlove

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDZqmF3zS04[/ame]


----------



## havasu

Stinks....

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDTGmFAPhrs[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

sourpuss..............


----------



## havasu

SEX.........

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQgAhEB5OF4[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

...sells.........................


----------



## havasu

benefit

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8g0mCzpuhs[/ame]

good night!


----------



## nealtw

manipulate.


----------



## frodo

nealtw said:


> manipulate.




[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYPv4ttwYXg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYPv4ttwYXg[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fascination



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oq-O1SiB0l4[/ame]


----------



## frodo

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TID_pQokI5A"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TID_pQokI5A[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

fastening.........................


----------



## applebear

Seatbelt.........


----------



## nealtw

airbag................


----------



## oldognewtrick

windbag.....


----------



## nealtw

airhead.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

jarhead......


----------



## nealtw

jughead.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Archie ........


----------



## nealtw

Bunker.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Edith......


----------



## nealtw

meathead

how's that for a circle.


----------



## oldognewtrick

CircleOfLife...


----------



## nealtw

chasingyourtail


----------



## oldognewtrick

hampsterwheel


----------



## nealtw

workplace.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

ConstructionZone


----------



## nealtw

men leaning on shovels


----------



## applebear

Break............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dance.......


----------



## havasu

wolves......


----------



## slownsteady

coyotes (they're popping up everywhere around here - even Central Park in Manhattan)


----------



## nealtw

re-claiming

they were there first.


----------



## slownsteady

Unclaimed............

(yeah, but it's making it tough on the miniature poodles on the upper west side.) (and a couple of coyotes have been found with rabies.)
(Actually the Eastern Coyote is a recent arrival.)


----------



## frodo

choot em lizbeth!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zannej

chute............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Shoot........


----------



## nealtw

turkey.............


----------



## havasu

neck..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Necking....


----------



## nealtw

driveinmovies............


----------



## applebear

Popcorn............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ceiling.........


----------



## slownsteady

glass...........................


----------



## nealtw

greenhouse............


----------



## slownsteady

gases.........................


----------



## zannej

noble................ (almost put ignominious)


----------



## nealtw

Mobile..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Alabama.....


----------



## nealtw

deep.............


----------



## havasu

purple......


----------



## zannej

nurple......................


----------



## slownsteady

ouch.........................


----------



## nealtw

pouch............


----------



## slownsteady

kangaroo....................


----------



## zannej

evisceration.... (because when I worked at the Singapore zoo, one of the Roos decided he didn't like one of the keepers and that is what the roo did to the guy)


----------



## slownsteady

maybe we should just go back to "ouch"

vivisection..............................


----------



## havasu

Band Aid     ............


----------



## nealtw

farm aid............


----------



## slownsteady

koolaid..............................


----------



## nealtw

fox news..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Msnbc

........


----------



## nealtw

talkingheads


----------



## slownsteady

"ThisAin'tNoParty..................................."


----------



## nealtw

moneytalks........


----------



## havasu

crapwalks....


----------



## nealtw

crabcakes................


----------



## havasu

crispy.........


----------



## nealtw

crusty..................


----------



## havasu

clown........


----------



## nealtw

car............


----------



## zannej

carbon................


----------



## nealtw

steel...........


----------



## havasu

Magnolias....


----------



## nealtw

Golden Globe.......


----------



## havasu

round......


----------



## nealtw

square..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Peg.........


----------



## nealtw

misfit.............


----------



## havasu

youths (in Baltimore)


----------



## nealtw

change................


----------



## havasu

(no) hope.......


----------



## nealtw

help..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

wanted.........


----------



## nealtw

alive...............


----------



## havasu

barely.....


----------



## nealtw

living.......................


----------



## havasu

large.......


----------



## nealtw

supersized.........


----------



## havasu

chunky......


----------



## nealtw

fatalbert.............


----------



## slownsteady

HerbAlpert.............................


----------



## havasu

Honey!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsKo_LtShsw[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

sweet.................


----------



## havasu

Emotion!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82cJgPXU-ik[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

demonstration


----------



## slownsteady

electrolux.........................


----------



## havasu

commercial...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhtQuIdfKRc[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

fool..................


----------



## zannej

MrT.............


----------



## nealtw

B. A. Baracus.............


----------



## slownsteady

B. A. sport....................


----------



## nealtw

insults.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

compliments.......


----------



## nealtw

returns................


----------



## slownsteady

punts.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kickoff......,,


----------



## slownsteady

Launch..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

pad.......


----------



## havasu

paper.......


----------



## slownsteady

tiger............................


----------



## oldognewtrick

stripes.......


----------



## slownsteady

BillMurray..............................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Caddyshack...


----------



## slownsteady

Augusta.......................


----------



## havasu

Julius......


----------



## oldognewtrick

orange........


----------



## nealtw

black.............


----------



## havasu

new........


----------



## nealtw

day...............


----------



## havasu

night.......


----------



## nealtw

twilight.............


----------



## havasu

zone..........


----------



## slownsteady

erogenous.............................


----------



## oldognewtrick

misogynist....


----------



## inspectorD

Lonely....:rofl:


----------



## oldognewtrick

HeartClubBand


----------



## nealtw

havasu..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

TheGreatGatsby


----------



## nealtw

Fitzgerald............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Edmond......


----------



## nealtw

iron ore.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

LakeErie.....


----------



## nealtw

storm................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Desert......


----------



## havasu

dessert......


----------



## oldognewtrick

ApplePie.....


----------



## havasu

Dutch.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Boy........,


----------



## havasu

Howdy.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Doodie.......,


----------



## havasu

doggy......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Augie.......


----------



## zannej

Augra (the weird creature who talked about the prophacy in The Dark Crystal).


----------



## frodo

Augra...little something of everything


----------



## havasu

Aurora.......


----------



## nealtw

northern lights...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

LightShow....


----------



## nealtw

solarwinds................


----------



## oldognewtrick

TradeWinds.....


----------



## nealtw

passing wind............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Flatulence.....


----------



## nealtw

farts................


----------



## oldognewtrick

NaturalGas


----------



## nealtw

Methane.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Explosive.....


----------



## nealtw

politics...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

AsUsual......


----------



## nealtw

snafu...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Muddle.....


----------



## nealtw

fuddle................


----------



## slownsteady

fiddle...................


----------



## nealtw

faddle................................


----------



## frodo

cracker jacks


----------



## zannej

prize.............


----------



## nealtw

fighter

zannej, nice to see you got out of your shell:banana:


----------



## frodo

p-nut shell  ?


----------



## oldognewtrick

HalfShell....


----------



## nealtw

cracked...............


----------



## frodo

conk shell


----------



## nealtw

shelloil................


----------



## havasu

refinery....


----------



## oldognewtrick

OilSpill.....


----------



## nealtw

response...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

No......,,,,


----------



## nealtw

exit..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

In..........


----------



## frodo

feeder road


----------



## oldognewtrick

RedDirtRoad


----------



## frodo

gravel road


----------



## slownsteady

Desolation road........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

CopperHeadRoad


----------



## nealtw

tobacco road
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkMWzmwkkXA[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

Earle.................................


----------



## slownsteady

grapesofwrath.....................


----------



## nealtw

cheap wine.....................


----------



## slownsteady

Ripple?.............................


----------



## nealtw

rock
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W9PV_s_zF4[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

solid..................................


----------



## nealtw

gone............


----------



## oldognewtrick

WithTheWind


----------



## nealtw

frankly...............


----------



## havasu

dear..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

I..............


----------



## nealtw

don't.................


----------



## havasu

give..........


----------



## nealtw

a dam.

someone forgot the "my"


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yankees........


----------



## nealtw

pinstripes..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Babe...........


----------



## nealtw

The big bam.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bino........


----------



## havasu

saurus....

(binosaurus? It's gotta be one, huh?)


----------



## nealtw

hmm..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Doubtfull....


----------



## nealtw

doubting thomas:trophy:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Disciple.....


----------



## nealtw

follower....


----------



## slownsteady

advocate...................


----------



## applebear

Avocado..................


----------



## nealtw

fruit..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

loop........


----------



## nealtw

Toucan Sam ..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

YosemiteSam


----------



## zannej

bigsillyhat.....


----------



## nealtw

panama...........


----------



## slownsteady

canal..........................


----------



## nealtw

shortcut.............


----------



## zannej

shorteningbread........ (now I have the tune to "mama's little baby loves shortnin' shortnin' mama's little baby loves shortnin' bread" in my head).


----------



## nealtw

Clambake/////////


----------



## slownsteady

BeachParty..........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

BeachBlanket


----------



## nealtw

bingo.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Coverall.  ....


----------



## nealtw

shorts??????????????


----------



## zannej

skits......


----------



## nealtw

micro..............


----------



## slownsteady

.....scope.........................


----------



## applebear

Scoop...........


----------



## nealtw

icecream.............


----------



## zannej

sherbert............


----------



## nealtw

Sorbet............


----------



## slownsteady

absorbent.........(hey, it was the first word that popped into my head?!)


----------



## nealtw

fixated



slownsteady said:


> .........(hey, it was the first word that popped into my head?!)



It's about time you got this figured out.:trophy:


----------



## oldognewtrick

obsessive....


----------



## nealtw

driven................


----------



## oldognewtrick

chauffeur...


----------



## nealtw

James................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Brown......


----------



## nealtw

funk..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

punk.......


----------



## zannej

rock...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

solid.........


----------



## nealtw

B.B.King.....................RIP


----------



## oldognewtrick

LongLiveTheKing


----------



## nealtw

salute...............


----------



## zannej

respect.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

ArethaFranklin

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FOUqQt3Kg0[/ame]


----------



## zannej

frankly..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

candidly......


----------



## havasu

camera......


----------



## oldognewtrick

lens.........


----------



## slownsteady

contact......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Allergy......


----------



## slownsteady

sneeze................

oldog: bracing myself for game 2! I may need more beer:beer:


----------



## zannej

snot............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Knott......

They sell it everyday...

Let's Go Rangers!!!


----------



## zannej

naught.............


----------



## slownsteady

zilch..........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nadda.........


----------



## slownsteady

nada dang thing.................................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bada Bing.....,


----------



## slownsteady

(bing) Crosby............................


----------



## nealtw

Stills,Nash and..........


----------



## havasu

old..........


----------



## nealtw

news..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Paper........


----------



## zannej

orPlastic....


----------



## nealtw

sack or bag............


----------



## slownsteady

brownPaper.................


----------



## nealtw

used....................?


----------



## slownsteady

oh, what a crappy response that is.


----------



## havasu

toilet.....


----------



## Chris

Bidet........


----------



## oldognewtrick

G'Day2U.......


----------



## nealtw

and you.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

IBFine.......


----------



## nealtw

fine? I thiought your were great.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Course......


----------



## nealtw

golf..............


----------



## slownsteady

Volkswagen.....................


----------



## nealtw

Thing.............


----------



## zannej

thingamabob............


----------



## slownsteady

thig-a-ma-jig......................


----------



## nealtw

whatsit................


----------



## oldognewtrick

wuzzat? .....


----------



## nealtw

daysgoneby...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dogdaysafternoon


----------



## slownsteady

Pacino.......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Godfather.........


----------



## nealtw

Fuhgeddaboudit


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gumba........


----------



## nealtw

goombah.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Basta......,,


----------



## nealtw

Herbicide.............


----------



## slownsteady

WhyWouldYouWantToKillHerb?


----------



## nealtw

sounds like more fun than suicide


----------



## slownsteady

kamekaze................


----------



## nealtw

surprize

Any good soldier wood give his life for his country at war.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Party.........


----------



## nealtw

today..............


----------



## zannej

tomorrow.......


----------



## nealtw

tonight...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

It'sPartyTime...:banana:


----------



## nealtw

at oldogs house.................


----------



## frodo

bottle of wine, feel'n fine


----------



## oldognewtrick

ComeOnDown


----------



## nealtw

bob barker...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

DrewCarey...


----------



## zannej

DrewBarrymore


----------



## oldognewtrick

LionelBarrymore


----------



## frodo

http://www.topcultured.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/frankenberry-cereal-box-ebay.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

BarryWhite


----------



## frodo

berry berry dysentery


----------



## oldognewtrick

Strawberry...


----------



## havasu

Margarita....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pitcher........


----------



## frodo

figs = tequila     lol,,,yes it does,


----------



## oldognewtrick

One tequila, two tequila, three tequila, floor..


----------



## nealtw

hyderized
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-FqlQQ8d00[/ame]


----------



## zannej

Rising................

Wow. That hyderized thing seems pretty dangerous.
Hyderize sounds like something Larry the Cable Guy would use and it would be the purpose of those middle eastern headwear things (I think called hijab?) that cover the entire face. Hide 'er eyes.


----------



## nealtw

downing............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Victim .....,,


----------



## slownsteady

Everclear and other grain alcohols are about 180 proof. They never show you the bottle. In which case I got Hyderized in NOLA about 30 years ago


----------



## slownsteady

scam..........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

scamper........


----------



## nealtw

tramp...............


----------



## slownsteady

steamer...................


----------



## nealtw

stanley...........


----------



## zannej

Laurel  (as in Laurel & Hardy-- loved them in Babes in Toyland-- I hope someone here remembers that)


----------



## nealtw

Oliver
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz3pChNo-VA[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

I remember them fondly. Local NY television survived by playing old movies and I must have seen a ton of L&H, the Little Rascals, The East Side Kids, Lots of Abbott & Costello. etc.


----------



## slownsteady

Wendell................................


----------



## nealtw

Clark




slownsteady said:


> Wendell................................



you've got some splaining to do:trophy:
http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=19150


----------



## oldognewtrick

Marcia ........


----------



## nealtw

Oj..........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kato ........


----------



## applebear

K.o...............


----------



## slownsteady

O.K.    ................................

Thanks for posting the link Neal, I missed that thread. But I think it would have drawn my attention if I saw it.


----------



## nealtw

okay......................


----------



## slownsteady

cool............................


----------



## nealtw

far-out..............


----------



## slownsteady

nifty.........................


----------



## zannej

fifty..........


----------



## slownsteady

states..................


----------



## nealtw

denial..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Denali......,,,


----------



## nealtw

Mount McKinley...............


----------



## slownsteady

president..........................


----------



## zannej

chief........


----------



## nealtw

Dingley Tariff.............


----------



## slownsteady

Oh no! Now they want to tax my Dingley??!!


----------



## nealtw

slownsteady said:


> Oh no! Now they want to tax my Dingley??!!



only if you still use it.:trophy:


----------



## slownsteady

(Whew! I'm safe.)

Dinghy.......................(small boat, if I spell it right)


----------



## nealtw

dory.............


----------



## slownsteady

window-y.............


----------



## nealtw

yonder light breaks


----------



## slownsteady

Dost thou quote Shakespeare?

Bard..........................


----------



## nealtw

if google tells me to,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## zannej

lute............


----------



## nealtw

rob..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Roy.......


----------



## slownsteady

Rogers.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Arbys ...............


----------



## frodo

printable coupons


----------



## slownsteady

It's funny that in the next couple of years, people will only know Roy Rogers as a fast food chain, and won't remember the performer.

rebates......................


----------



## applebear

Debates.............


----------



## nealtw

can't wait............


----------



## oldognewtrick

neverunderestimatethestupidityoftheamericanvoter


----------



## nealtw

freedomaintcheap


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cantfixstupid


----------



## slownsteady

'TaterSalad................


----------



## nealtw

Boiled eggs................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sunnyside..


----------



## nealtw

free range eggs

What kind of bird is a range and why are the eggs free


----------



## oldognewtrick

MoneyForNothinAndTheChicksAreFree...:beer:


----------



## nealtw

that'sgoingtobehardtobeat


----------



## oldognewtrick

AndTheBeatGoesOn


----------



## nealtw

meringue...........


----------



## slownsteady

this thread is getting really scrambled

whipped...........................


----------



## nealtw

eggstractor
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sad6mIegFT4[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

contractor....................


----------



## nealtw

protractor..............


----------



## slownsteady

chiropractor....................


----------



## nealtw

midwife............


----------



## applebear

Midlife................


----------



## oldognewtrick

midnight......


----------



## nealtw

newday..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Midday.........


----------



## nealtw

lunchtime.............


----------



## zannej

buffet........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jimmy......


----------



## havasu

Carter......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nuts.....

Hey Havasu...you been awol...


----------



## havasu

walnut

(Hey Dawg, we just returned from a week long boat cruise up in Alaska and Canada.)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pecan

Hope you didn't gain to much weight.


----------



## nealtw

pie..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

pumpkin......


----------



## nealtw

squash..................


----------



## slownsteady

raquetball....................


----------



## nealtw

handball................


----------



## slownsteady

tetherball................


----------



## nealtw

T-ball...............


----------



## havasu

teabag.....


----------



## applebear

Baglady...........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

MyFairLady


----------



## zannej

Pygmalion.....


----------



## nealtw

misspiggy.............


----------



## VirginiaGutierrez

Horror
.......


----------



## havasu

spam?...........


----------



## zannej

Rocky Horror Picture Show
(which reminds me, Tim Curry just got a lifetime achievement award-- one of the few times he's been out in public since his massive stroke a few years ago. Poor guy is in a wheelchair and you can see he has some paralysis on the left side).


----------



## slownsteady

Frankenfurter...................

too bad about Tim Curry, but now he can play Dr Strangelove:hide:


----------



## nealtw

Russell Crowe............


----------



## slownsteady

Crow's nest..................


----------



## nealtw

look out..............


----------



## havasu

Outhouse.....


----------



## applebear

Magazine........................


----------



## nealtw

paper,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## havasu

scissors...


----------



## oldognewtrick

barber......


----------



## applebear

Clippers.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

LosAngeles


----------



## nealtw

slipping away............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lost..........


----------



## nealtw

found...............................


----------



## applebear

Ground...............


----------



## havasu

dirt........


----------



## frodo

I talked to a friend in Australia,  He is going to send you guys the plans for a desalinization plant


----------



## nealtw

copyright.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

infringement...


----------



## nealtw

violation............


----------



## slownsteady

unlawful.....................


----------



## nealtw

bookhmdanno


----------



## havasu

Five O!.........

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwhvByj8YG8[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

MagnumP.I.


----------



## nealtw

Robin's Nest...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

CrowsNest.....


----------



## nealtw

pass.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbu4RlBYMEg[/ame]


----------



## havasu

stones.......


----------



## nealtw

cumulus granite

a cloud with a mountain in it


----------



## applebear

Grant.........[lack of sleep, that's what I see]


----------



## havasu

Deed...........


----------



## frodo

boot to the head  [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Npp4u5-8xz4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Npp4u5-8xz4[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

bootcamp................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Summercamp


----------



## slownsteady

lake...........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Erie..........


----------



## slownsteady

eerie.....................


----------



## applebear

eeriest...........


----------



## nealtw

goriest..............


----------



## applebear

Glories.................


----------



## havasu

Old..................


----------



## applebear

Young............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Restless.......


----------



## havasu

legs...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

syndrome......


----------



## slownsteady

China..................


----------



## nealtw

sea............................


----------



## slownsteady

salt........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

mine........


----------



## slownsteady

yours?..............................


----------



## applebear

Ours................


----------



## zannej

minutes.......


----------



## slownsteady

minuets.......................
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSXRJwspGU0[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

gee................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Golly..,,,,,,


----------



## nealtw

surprise..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Party.....


----------



## nealtw

free booze.?..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris'House


----------



## nealtw

bring your own water.


----------



## oldognewtrick

AndIceCubes


----------



## nealtw

neat............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Organized.....,


----------



## nealtw

finicky.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

picky.........


----------



## nealtw

details,details..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

SouthEndOfAFish


----------



## nealtw

entrails.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

TrailsEnd.....


----------



## nealtw

destination..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Final........


----------



## nealtw

finish line........


----------



## havasu

{checkered} flag


----------



## nealtw

checkered past............


----------



## oldognewtrick

checkerboard....


----------



## applebear

Boardwalk..................


----------



## nealtw

catwalk..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Catnip......


----------



## nealtw

drugs/////////////


----------



## havasu

no...................


----------



## nealtw

just say...................


----------



## havasu

what?.....................


----------



## nealtw

why.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mca...........


----------



## nealtw

village people
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS9OO0S5w2k[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

PeopleMagazine

Dang Neal, that guy, second from right sure looks like inspectorD


----------



## slownsteady

tabloid...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

National......


----------



## slownsteady

forest....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gump.........


----------



## slownsteady

Worsley..........................


----------



## havasu

headscratcher


----------



## nealtw

thinker............


----------



## slownsteady

philosopher...............

(at first I thought Gump was a dead end.)


----------



## applebear

Philosophy.................


----------



## nealtw

greek...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Squad........


----------



## slownsteady

Mod (Squad).............................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Moderator......


----------



## nealtw

do you know any good ones.


----------



## oldognewtrick

No.........


----------



## nealtw

negative.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Reinforcement


----------



## nealtw

screwed..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fasteners .......,


----------



## nealtw

nails...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sinkers.....,,


----------



## nealtw

thinkers..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Enlightenment


----------



## inspectorD

Graduation........:trophy:


----------



## nealtw

finally??........


----------



## slownsteady

sounds like one of the kids made it out of school


----------



## nealtw

celebrate............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Inspector finally passed his beauty school state exam.


----------



## nealtw

pedicurist...........


----------



## slownsteady

epicurist....................


----------



## havasu

epic..............


----------



## nealtw

music................


----------



## slownsteady

muzak................


----------



## nealtw

Elevator ............


----------



## slownsteady

shoes.........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

BlueSuede...


----------



## slownsteady

jacket...................


----------



## nealtw

yellow...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Submarine....,,


----------



## havasu

sandwich........


----------



## nealtw

Pepperland ............


----------



## nealtw

islands

Pepperland  dosn't sound right after sandwich


----------



## slownsteady

Thousand....................


----------



## nealtw

dressed.........


----------



## GeselleBrian

to impress


----------



## nealtw

Zoot suit.............


----------



## havasu

gangsta...


----------



## nealtw

folklore..........


----------



## havasu

music.......


----------



## nealtw

again............


----------



## oldognewtrick

repetitive .......


----------



## nealtw

loop...............


----------



## slownsteady

barrelroll........................


----------



## nealtw

niagara.............


----------



## havasu

lovers......


----------



## nealtw

honeymooners.........


----------



## havasu

television...


----------



## nealtw

ralph..................


----------



## havasu

Nader.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Corvair ..........


----------



## nealtw

gone..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

lost..........


----------



## slownsteady

virginity...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

chastity ........


----------



## frodo

WARNING!!!!!

 Urgent warning!
If you get an e-mail titled "Nude photos of Hillary Clinton"...don't open it!!! It contains nude photos of Hillary Clinton!


----------



## nealtw

Cyberbullying...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bullfighting


----------



## nealtw

el toro..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

ToroLawnMower


----------



## nealtw

tool shed.............


----------



## havasu

water.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

whiskey........


----------



## nealtw

rye.........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bread.....,,


----------



## Chris

Beer bread. Try it!


----------



## nealtw

yeast..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Infection.....


----------



## nealtw

sex ed..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

PhysEd........


----------



## slownsteady

volleyball.....................


----------



## havasu

soccer........


----------



## GeselleBrian

women's........


----------



## havasu

(Kicked China's) butt!


----------



## slownsteady

Germany...............(next)


----------



## GeselleBrian

lederhosen


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lowenbrau.....


----------



## havasu

brewski...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Homemade.....


----------



## slownsteady

...applepie..............


----------



## slownsteady

I have also often regretted posts that I make at 2:30am


----------



## havasu

questionable?


----------



## nealtw

content.............


----------



## havasu

ingredients....


----------



## nealtw

baked..............


----------



## GeselleBrian

chestnuts.......


----------



## havasu

groin (kick!)


----------



## oldognewtrick

KarateKick


----------



## nealtw

dropkick...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

kickoff......


----------



## nealtw

endgame...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

EndOfTheLine


----------



## nealtw

bungee jumping.................


----------



## slownsteady

splat.....................


----------



## nealtw

mush..........


----------



## havasu

room........


----------



## nealtw

kept in the dark and fed nothing but----------


----------



## havasu

caviar?..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

BlackGold.....


----------



## havasu

Texas tea....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Clampents......


----------



## nealtw

golf eggs.................


----------



## havasu

hardboiled


----------



## nealtw

chewy.........................


----------



## frodo

taffey..............


----------



## nealtw

toffee..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

SaltWaterTaffy


----------



## nealtw

New Jersey ............


----------



## frodo

caramel  mmmmmmmgood

did you know,  you can put a can of sweetened condensed  milk in a pan of water, bring to boil and simmer for 2 hours
it is caramel,  after it cools?  l


----------



## havasu

recipes?....


----------



## slownsteady

samples?................


----------



## havasu

Costco????????????


----------



## slownsteady

CostOfDoingBusiness................


----------



## zannej

taxes.............


----------



## slownsteady

YellowRoseofTaxes.................


----------



## nealtw

ChristyMinstrels............


----------



## slownsteady

MinstrilCycle???......................


----------



## frodo

embarrassed


----------



## nealtw

mooning...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sunrise.....


----------



## havasu

highrise......


----------



## oldognewtrick

hightide......


----------



## nealtw

flood..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

40days.......


----------



## nealtw

960hrs................


----------



## frodo

open 24/7/364


----------



## nealtw

today.............


----------



## frodo

nealtw said:


> today.............



is the first .


----------



## oldognewtrick

3rd...........


----------



## nealtw

who's on third..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

What???????????


----------



## nealtw

routine
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTcRRaXV-fg[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

classic......:


----------



## nealtw

thank you

I get that a lot.


----------



## oldognewtrick

ISaidClassicNotCranky...


----------



## nealtw

curmudgeon...........


----------



## zannej

ILoveThatRoutine-- anyone remember the two old geezers from the Muppets that were always cranky?


----------



## nealtw

Statler & Waldorf..........


----------



## havasu

Salad?.......


----------



## slownsteady

cucumber........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

bar...........


----------



## zannej

soap..............


----------



## frodo

SoapZone..


----------



## oldognewtrick

Soapstone......


----------



## slownsteady

countertop.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

counterproductive

much like this thread.......


----------



## havasu

violatin' my constipational rights (once said to me while on patrol)


----------



## GeselleBrian

Mineral oil


----------



## havasu

laxative.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kaopectate ...


----------



## nealtw

dumpster..........


----------



## havasu

trash......


----------



## nealtw

compactor..............


----------



## zannej

impacted....


----------



## nealtw

stopped..............


----------



## havasu

flow........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Progressive.  (you know, the ins girl)


----------



## nealtw

Flo.................


----------



## havasu

KissmyGrits


----------



## nealtw

Alice.................


----------



## slownsteady

Wonderland....................


----------



## slownsteady

havasu said:


> violatin' my constipational rights (once said to me while on patrol)



And the answer was , "I don't really give a s&!t"; right?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Neverland....,


----------



## slownsteady

Thriller.................


----------



## nealtw

iml8 iml8..................

I saw a license plate like this on a white VW rabbit years ago.


----------



## zannej

alligator..........


----------



## nealtw

shoes.........


----------



## havasu

holy..........


----------



## slownsteady

Moses.................


----------



## zannej

GoDown.... 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3OjHIhLCDs[/ame]
(I love Paul Robeson's voice)


----------



## nealtw

deep...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fried ...........


----------



## nealtw

ice cream.............
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntKKw_uiViI[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

sundae...................


----------



## nealtw

everyday...........


----------



## slownsteady

monotonous............. (that word sure looks funny)


----------



## nealtw

soporific..........


----------



## havasu

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## nealtw

pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis


----------



## slownsteady

whateveritisthathejustspelled


----------



## nealtw

George Carlin.........7 dirty words, I would have posted it But.


----------



## havasu

what?.........


----------



## nealtw

does your google not work?


----------



## havasu

(your last word was but, so I replied... what?)

explanation


----------



## slownsteady

justification..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

confirmation


----------



## nealtw

havasu said:


> (your last word was but, so I replied... what?)
> 
> explanation


BUT
If I posted the video I would expect to be in trouble with some readers here.
:banana::beer::hide:


----------



## nealtw

yes................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Affirmative.


----------



## nealtw

correct..............


----------



## havasu

vision.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

X-Ray. .........


----------



## slownsteady

gammaray............


----------



## oldognewtrick

SugarRay.......


----------



## slownsteady

the rapper or the boxer?


----------



## oldognewtrick

YouPick........


----------



## slownsteady

yournose.....................


----------



## nealtw

hair......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Toupee .....,


----------



## nealtw

rug..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

FlyingCarpet


----------



## nealtw

trip.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Acid......,


----------



## nealtw

magical ...................


----------



## slownsteady

educational.................


----------



## nealtw

assistant.............


----------



## slownsteady

TimothyLeary.....................


----------



## nealtw

quote
But they've got a brain dressed up with nowhere to go.


----------



## oldognewtrick

quote

turn on, tune in, and drop out


----------



## nealtw

hippie.................


----------



## slownsteady

merryprankster..................


----------



## nealtw

gangster..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bugsy.........


----------



## nealtw

scar face..............


----------



## slownsteady

Pacino........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Brando.......


----------



## nealtw

teflon don..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

DonJohnson....


----------



## nealtw

Miami Vice...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Crocket.......


----------



## nealtw

davy...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jones.........


----------



## nealtw

locker..................


----------



## havasu

smelly......


----------



## nealtw

b o.....................


----------



## havasu

Derek (how'd ya like that spin!?)


----------



## nealtw

Boogaard

it was a ten.


----------



## slownsteady

Beauregard....................


----------



## nealtw

Kermit..........


----------



## zannej

frog............





(saw this little guy in the Lowe's parking lot the other day)


----------



## nealtw

misspiggy..........


----------



## havasu

MissBudweiser


----------



## nealtw

Bernie Little............


----------



## oldognewtrick

ChickenLittle


----------



## nealtw

Cornish game hen.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

UdderlyDelicious


----------



## slownsteady

cows.......................(udder-ly ridiculous)


----------



## zannej

crying...........
(this is one of mine the day she was born-- she was upset bc her mother didn't know how to let her nurse)


----------



## slownsteady

weeping..................


----------



## nealtw

sweeping...........


----------



## havasu

motion.......


----------



## Chris

Lotion........


----------



## nealtw

notion...................


----------



## zannej

idea............


----------



## nealtw

plan..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Blueprint.....


----------



## nealtw

instructions.................


----------



## frodo

piddle'n........


----------



## havasu

leak........


----------



## frodo

dribble............


----------



## nealtw

basket ball...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hoops.......


----------



## nealtw

hula..................


----------



## slownsteady

luau.......................


----------



## nealtw

pork....................


----------



## slownsteady

Congress............................


----------



## nealtw

bicameral.............


----------



## slownsteady

I'd walk a mile for a cameral.......


----------



## slownsteady

BuySavingsBonds.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

BarryBonds.....,


----------



## nealtw

blueberries.............


----------



## slownsteady

strawberries.............


----------



## nealtw

whipped cream..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

BullWhip.....


----------



## nealtw

whiplash.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Snidely .......,


----------



## nealtw

Muttley..........


----------



## slownsteady

mutton...............


----------



## nealtw

sheep......................


----------



## slownsteady

https://youtu.be/O-4lk2-UA_I

dirty deeds................


----------



## nealtw

gum boots..........


----------



## slownsteady

Wellies.......................


----------



## nealtw

rubbers..............


----------



## slownsteady

(oh boy! you are tempting me)

Biscuit............

https://youtu.be/e5FH0NkkTYE


----------



## nealtw

Sea...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Horse......


----------



## nealtw

buggy................


----------



## slownsteady

dune..................


----------



## nealtw

sand.............


----------



## slownsteady

beach...................


----------



## nealtw

sharks..........:help:


----------



## slownsteady

jets...................


----------



## nealtw

metering............


----------



## havasu

rod..........


----------



## nealtw

Stewart..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Haas.........


----------



## nealtw

f1.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Indy.......


----------



## nealtw

500.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Daytona.......


----------



## nealtw

beach.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bikinis ...&#127946;


----------



## nealtw

wet T shirts..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

TwinPeaks.....


----------



## nealtw

Motorsports............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nascar .......


----------



## nealtw

brickyard.............


----------



## slownsteady

quarry.....................


----------



## nealtw

pit.....................


----------



## slownsteady

cherry..................


----------



## nealtw

red..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Neck.......

I is one...


----------



## nealtw

Good Ol' Boy...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

DukesOfHazzard


----------



## nealtw

county..................


----------



## havasu

fair.......


----------



## nealtw

hot dogs.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

DogDays.........


----------



## nealtw

everyday   for Oldogs....


----------



## zannej

diurnal.........


----------



## GeselleBrian

marsupial...


----------



## oldognewtrick

macropods.....


----------



## havasu

podiatrist


----------



## zannej

feet..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

yards.........


----------



## havasu

mowing.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Landscape.


----------



## havasu

manscape......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mancave.......


----------



## havasu

urinal

(yeah, it don't match, but if I had a mancave, it would have a urinal or two)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bidet ......,,


----------



## havasu

cadet......


----------



## oldognewtrick

academy......


----------



## havasu

memories...


----------



## nealtw

old news.........


----------



## zannej

newspaper.......


----------



## nealtw

rag..................


----------



## slownsteady

T-shirt........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wet........


----------



## nealtw

contest.............


----------



## slownsteady

battle..................


----------



## nealtw

fatigue................


----------



## slownsteady

worn........................


----------



## nealtw

out.................


----------



## slownsteady

...house...................


----------



## nealtw

urban art
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dj6s4p8t5s[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

graffiti...............


----------



## nealtw

cave painting..................


----------



## slownsteady

neanderthal.................


----------



## nealtw

did they?.............


----------



## slownsteady

just playing word association, not worried about facts this time. But it is a good question, now that you mention it.......

http://www.npr.org/2012/06/15/155110484/neanderthals-the-oldest-cave-painters


----------



## nealtw

learning.............


----------



## slownsteady

education..........................


----------



## nealtw

absent..............


----------



## slownsteady

minded....................... (i feel like I'm playing ping-pong, nobody online tonight?)


----------



## applebear

Like........................


----------



## nealtw

professor..........


----------



## havasu

Gilligan.......


----------



## Admin

MaryAnn....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ginger


^hey, who are you???


----------



## applebear

Skipper............


----------



## nealtw

the millionaire...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Trump.........


----------



## nealtw

presidential material


----------



## oldognewtrick

laughable......


----------



## nealtw

ludicrous............


----------



## havasu

redickulous


----------



## nealtw

count trumpdiculous.......................................:rofl:

he should win something.


----------



## applebear

Trumpet............


----------



## slownsteady

horn....................


----------



## nealtw

blow heart...............


----------



## slownsteady

gusty.............................


----------



## nealtw

rusty..............


----------



## frodo

crusty..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

clown........


----------



## nealtw

hair...........


----------



## zannej

follicle.........


----------



## havasu

dermis......


----------



## zannej

skin.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Thin........


----------



## applebear

Bin......................


----------



## zannej

Binder..........


----------



## slownsteady

notebook................


----------



## havasu

movie

 (sad but great)


----------



## glock26USMC

Action......


----------



## slownsteady

hero........................


----------



## zannej

Dad..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

American......


----------



## slownsteady

sniper.....................


----------



## nealtw

pie...............


----------



## slownsteady

alamode.................


----------



## nealtw

on the commode


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ontheroadagain


----------



## slownsteady

truckin'...........................


----------



## nealtw

doodah ...............


----------



## slownsteady

man.......................


----------



## nealtw

cave................


----------



## slownsteady

dwellers.............................


----------



## nealtw

knuckledraggers


----------



## slownsteady

DIYers.......................


----------



## nealtw

and some pros.......


----------



## slownsteady

cons........................


----------



## nealtw

constipation?..............


----------



## slownsteady

consternation.........................


----------



## zannej

perturbation............


----------



## slownsteady

petulance...................


----------



## nealtw

sulky.............


----------



## slownsteady

trotters.......................


----------



## nealtw

pettitoes..................


----------



## havasu

cameltoes

(ok, I said exactly what everyone was thinking! :rofl


----------



## nealtw

visual..............


----------



## havasu

eyes..........


----------



## nealtw

glasses.............


----------



## applebear

Contacts............


----------



## havasu

business.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

risky..........


----------



## slownsteady

reward.................


----------



## zannej

award..........


----------



## slownsteady

Oscar..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mayer....,,,,,


----------



## slownsteady

John.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sebastian......


----------



## nealtw

bastian..............


----------



## havasu

bastard........


----------



## slownsteady

mustard..................


----------



## nealtw

gas......................


----------



## havasu

flatulence


----------



## nealtw

pottymouth..........


----------



## havasu

happens.....


----------



## nealtw

daily....................


----------



## zannej

dejavu.............


----------



## nealtw

been there....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

DoneThat....


----------



## nealtw

donatello.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Renaissance


----------



## nealtw

The Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## oldognewtrick

DifferentDonatello


----------



## nealtw

who knew?................


----------



## havasu

me..............


----------



## slownsteady

(Donatello) nobody...................

(old italian joke)


----------



## nealtw

special.................


----------



## slownsteady

Ed...............................


----------



## applebear

Bed..............


----------



## nealtw

room............


----------



## oldognewtrick

view.........


----------



## slownsteady

point...............


----------



## havasu

sharp......


----------



## oldognewtrick

object........


----------



## slownsteady

reject..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

misdirected


----------



## slownsteady

youth......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

underage.....


----------



## nealtw

jail bait...............


----------



## slownsteady

16 'll get you 20.


----------



## nealtw

odds.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

evens........


----------



## nealtw

level................


----------



## havasu

head.........


----------



## slownsteady

trip....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

safe.......


----------



## slownsteady

cracker...............


----------



## havasu

open..........

(get it? Crack her open!)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Shut......

Havasu...you been drinking again?


----------



## nealtw

in......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lockedout...,


----------



## nealtw

password.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Protected......


----------



## nealtw

encrypted................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hieroglyphics


----------



## zannej

Pictograms........


----------



## nealtw

bits..................


----------



## slownsteady

kibbels.................(and bits)


----------



## nealtw

grub............


----------



## slownsteady

survivalfood................


----------



## nealtw

yuk.................


----------



## slownsteady

nasty................


----------



## nealtw

spam......................


----------



## havasu

forums......


----------



## nealtw

soap box................


----------



## oldognewtrick

soapopera...


----------



## nealtw

daily..............


----------



## havasu

bread........


----------



## slownsteady

money.................


----------



## zannej

cash.............


----------



## havasu

advance....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lender.........


----------



## nealtw

shark.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

tank.......


----------



## nealtw

abrams....................


----------



## slownsteady

Elliot.................


----------



## nealtw

diplomat............


----------



## slownsteady

laundromat........................


----------



## nealtw

spin.......................


----------



## slownsteady

doctor...................


----------



## nealtw

rectal...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

PainInThe........


----------



## nealtw

aspect............


----------



## havasu

Lol!.......


----------



## slownsteady

(aspect) Ratio......................


----------



## nealtw

wing...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Buffalo......


----------



## nealtw

de Havilland............


----------



## slownsteady

Mosquito....................


----------



## nealtw

comet..................


----------



## havasu

icy...........


----------



## nealtw

lumps.................


----------



## havasu

bruises......


----------



## slownsteady

peaches..............


----------



## havasu

cream........


----------



## nealtw

corn................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Banana........


----------



## nealtw

leaf.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ericson......


----------



## nealtw

Leif..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

fig.......


----------



## nealtw

pudding............


----------



## zannej

Jello................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cosby.....


----------



## nealtw

Spanish fly..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

SpanishRice....


----------



## nealtw

pilaf..................


----------



## havasu

classic....


----------



## slownsteady

rock....................


----------



## havasu

paper........


----------



## glock26USMC

Scissors. ...


----------



## havasu

winner!......


----------



## slownsteady

weiner.................


----------



## nealtw

hotdog..............


----------



## Chris

Frank.......


----------



## zannej

Frankenfurter (from Rocky Horror Picture Show)


----------



## slownsteady

meatloaf........................(again?)


----------



## havasu

ketchup (the only way I can eat meatloaf)


----------



## glock26USMC

Mustard. .......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yellow......


----------



## havasu

bellied.....


----------



## zannej

belied............


----------



## slownsteady

belated.................


----------



## nealtw

late...........


----------



## slownsteady

breaking.....................


----------



## nealtw

legs....................


----------



## slownsteady

Diamond....................


----------



## nealtw

smugler.................


----------



## slownsteady

cartel...................


----------



## nealtw

mob ...................


----------



## slownsteady

flash...........................


----------



## havasu

dance.......


----------



## slownsteady

naked.....................


----------



## DoubleR

Happy..........

(20 seconds to late and look what happens! I'm sticking with it)


----------



## slownsteady

happily naked or happily dancing???????


----------



## slownsteady

joyous.....................


----------



## DoubleR

slownsteady said:


> happily naked or happily dancing???????




Lmbo! Well I was going for happily dancing but I'll go with whichever makes you happy


----------



## DoubleR

Singing..........


----------



## nealtw

snitch..............


----------



## slownsteady

Quidditch..........................(Harry Potter)


----------



## DoubleR

Magic.........


----------



## havasu

lamps..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Aladdin ...


----------



## nealtw

genie..........


----------



## havasu

genius.....


----------



## nealtw

Ya, I get that alot. :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dementia ...


----------



## nealtw

that too..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tattoo ....,


----------



## nealtw

the plane boss.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fantasyisland


----------



## slownsteady

Coneyisland....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

HawaiianIsland


----------



## slownsteady

Islanders....... (Boooo!)


----------



## nealtw

poor sport.................


----------



## slownsteady

rivalry..............


----------



## nealtw

competition..............


----------



## slownsteady

contest................


----------



## nealtw

spelling bee............


----------



## slownsteady

bumblebee..................


----------



## nealtw

killerbees.........


----------



## glock26USMC

Wasps. ........


----------



## nealtw

paper............


----------



## oldognewtrick

News.....,,,


----------



## nealtw

hour.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Glass......


----------



## nealtw

egg timer............


----------



## havasu

minute...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

hand.......


----------



## glock26USMC

Shake..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rattle.......


----------



## nealtw

roll...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Danish.....


----------



## nealtw

Greeenland.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Iceland.......


----------



## zannej

Icetea..........


----------



## nealtw

cold...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Flu........


----------



## nealtw

flem............


----------



## havasu

congestion...


----------



## nealtw

traffic jam...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

TrafficCop. ...


----------



## havasu

(Auto Club with a)  GUN


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tommy.......


----------



## havasu

who?



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK33CY68s1w[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Deaf......


----------



## havasu

dumb.............


----------



## slownsteady

luck.................


----------



## nealtw

gambler...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kenny........


----------



## havasu

shoes...........


----------



## nealtw

fold-em...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bluff........


----------



## nealtw

Utah.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

SaltLakeCity


----------



## nealtw

Latter-day Saints..................


----------



## havasu

(preacher's on a ) bike


----------



## nealtw

FLOATING

unbeleivable conception


----------



## oldognewtrick

Buoyancy...


----------



## nealtw

bob..................


----------



## havasu

float............


----------



## nealtw

water wings...................


----------



## slownsteady

waterbed.....................


----------



## nealtw

sea sick..............


----------



## havasu

motion......


----------



## nealtw

loco..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Motive.....


----------



## nealtw

steam....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Iron......


----------



## nealtw

horse..........


----------



## havasu

throat......


----------



## nealtw

pipe.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dream....,,


----------



## nealtw

date............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Night......,


----------



## nealtw

club..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sandwich.....


----------



## nealtw

Islands....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Thousand.....


----------



## nealtw

dressing..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Room.........


----------



## nealtw

to grow................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Enlightenment .....


----------



## nealtw

progress.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pilgrims.....,,


----------



## nealtw

invaders.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Space.......


----------



## nealtw

cadets.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cub........


----------



## nealtw

lawn mower.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Toro.......


----------



## slownsteady

bull...................


----------



## havasu

crap......


----------



## slownsteady

snakeeyes........................


----------



## havasu

viper..........


----------



## glock26USMC

Dodge.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ram........


----------



## havasu

truck........


----------



## oldognewtrick

stop.......


----------



## havasu

sign.........


----------



## zannej

signature..........


----------



## havasu

dish.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

network......


----------



## zannej

protocol........


----------



## oldognewtrick

concordat.....


----------



## havasu

whodat?.....


----------



## zannej

WhatsOnSecond


----------



## oldognewtrick

Second Base....


----------



## nealtw

tagged..............


----------



## havasu

your it.......


----------



## nealtw

game changer..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

TireChanger


----------



## nealtw

nuts...............


----------



## glock26USMC

Bolts........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lightning....,


----------



## nealtw

strike................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lucky....,


----------



## nealtw

skillful.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Artful.....


----------



## nealtw

dodger..............


----------



## slownsteady

Giants......................


----------



## nealtw

goliath............


----------



## havasu

big...........


----------



## nealtw

huge.....................


----------



## zannej

DeathStar..............


----------



## slownsteady

xwing....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

bi-wing.........


----------



## nealtw

Sopwith Camel..........


----------



## slownsteady

dromedary camel...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

I'dwalkamileforacamel


----------



## slownsteady

Ls/mft..........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

hearsay ..........


----------



## nealtw

heardthat..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

rumors.......


----------



## nealtw

mill................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Grinder.....,


----------



## nealtw

meat...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Loaf...,,..


----------



## nealtw

spam.............


----------



## slownsteady

otherwebsites.com.............


----------



## nealtw

linked...............


----------



## slownsteady

married..............


----------



## nealtw

bragging or complaining...................


----------



## slownsteady

yes...................


----------



## nealtw

bipolar..........


----------



## slownsteady

anartic....................


----------



## nealtw

anaerobic...............


----------



## slownsteady

SearsRoebuck...................


----------



## nealtw

Simpson Sears

in Canada.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

HomerSimpson.


----------



## nealtw

Home-boy..............


----------



## slownsteady

batboy...................


----------



## nealtw

waterboy..............


----------



## slownsteady

boywonder..................


----------



## nealtw

wonder bread..........


----------



## slownsteady

wonderyears..................


----------



## nealtw

a long long time ago


----------



## glock26USMC

Yesterday. ......


----------



## nealtw

All my troubles seemed so far away.


----------



## havasu

And now they look as though they're here to stay


----------



## nealtw

If only song writing was that easy.


----------



## slownsteady

composing....................


----------



## nealtw

melody........................


----------



## slownsteady

harmony......................


----------



## nealtw

harmonica............


----------



## KieraHawkins

wine

(the red one)


----------



## nealtw

bottle.............


----------



## havasu

baby........


----------



## DoubleR

Money $$$$


----------



## slownsteady

Hi Kiera. Welcome. Funny place to jump in on the forum. Hope you're planning on sticking around to share your knowledge.

Dough......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nut.........


----------



## nealtw

wrench................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Socket.....


----------



## nealtw

impact................


----------



## havasu

total........


----------



## nealtw

bottomline............


----------



## slownsteady

recall.....................


----------



## nealtw

remember............


----------



## oldognewtrick

memory........


----------



## nealtw

lapse.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Time..........


----------



## nealtw

warp...................


----------



## havasu

speed.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Light.......


----------



## havasu

year........


----------



## slownsteady

decade...........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

10fold..........


----------



## nealtw

billfold...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Billboard......


----------



## nealtw

music .............


----------



## oldognewtrick

recorded.......


----------



## nealtw

tracks............


----------



## oldognewtrick

WrongSide....


----------



## nealtw

sidebyeach......


----------



## slownsteady

sidekick..............


----------



## nealtw

tonto..............


----------



## slownsteady

Scout..................(his horse)


----------



## nealtw

silver............


----------



## slownsteady

platinum....................


----------



## nealtw

pewter..................


----------



## slownsteady

...Piperpickedapeckofpickledpeppers......


----------



## havasu

peter?.......


----------



## nealtw

salt............


----------



## zannej

saltpeter..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

SaintPeter......


----------



## nealtw

first pope.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Vatican........


----------



## havasu

city............


----------



## nealtw

state............


----------



## zannej

statement..................


----------



## havasu

affidavit  ...


----------



## zannej

form....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

formal......


----------



## havasu

apology.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

...........


----------



## havasu

(it's all) good!.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

tubular.......


----------



## havasu

Dude!.......


----------



## zannej

Was gonna answer tubular with bells (Tubular Bells is a song)... But Dude is next so..
Where'sMyCar?............ (which is what I actually said when a tree branch fell on my car port and I went outside and could not find my car a few years ago).


----------



## frodo

you are not old enough to know about this kinda stuff!

if you aint sceared..google youtube,  black mass by Lucifer 

same kind of music as this


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7VHRyQDMTM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7VHRyQDMTM[/ame]

that was 1973

6 years later 1979

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbnSsTtctTY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbnSsTtctTY[/ame]

then,  in 1982,  he came out ith this

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXXESHzBcYE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXXESHzBcYE[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

big band..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

BigBang.....,,


----------



## nealtw

Tianjin...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

ThreeMileIsland


----------



## nealtw

dump............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Station.....


----------



## nealtw

wagon.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

LittleRed.....


----------



## nealtw

radio flyer..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

RadioHeads.......


----------



## nealtw

bobbleheads.........


----------



## slownsteady

dashboard......................


----------



## nealtw

padded...............


----------



## slownsteady

cell..................


----------



## nealtw

phone................


----------



## slownsteady

E.t.  .............................

(damn thing won't let me capitalize)


----------



## nealtw

communist...........


----------



## havasu

communion....


----------



## nealtw

Eucharist...................


----------



## havasu

Eukanuba.....


----------



## nealtw

dinner for oldog


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mistaken.....

Mostly hot tongue, cold shoulder and a double helping of grumble soup...


----------



## havasu

curmudgeon...


----------



## nealtw

cantankerous.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ill-tempered...


----------



## havasu

glass.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ceiling. .....


----------



## nealtw

tile.................


----------



## slownsteady

mah-Jong.................


----------



## havasu

Kim Jong......


----------



## nealtw

dingdong.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

TheWitchIsDead


----------



## nealtw

Youswtchedyourhead?


----------



## slownsteady

faceOff.....................


----------



## nealtw

jawdropping...........


----------



## slownsteady

jawbreaker...................


----------



## nealtw

candy.................


----------



## havasu

cane...............


----------



## nealtw

crutch............


----------



## glock26USMC

Handicapped


----------



## nealtw

parking............


----------



## glock26USMC

Tickets


----------



## DoubleR

&#128514;
Speed.........


----------



## nealtw

limit..................


----------



## slownsteady

barrier......................


----------



## nealtw

curb...........


----------



## havasu

stop.........


----------



## nealtw

*s*low *t*o *o*bserve *p*olice


----------



## oldognewtrick

slow

Super Luxurious Omnidirectional Whatchamajigger


----------



## nealtw

Segway.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Safeway......


----------



## nealtw

buggy...........


----------



## havasu

punch......


----------



## nealtw

bugs........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bunny......,


----------



## nealtw

playboy...............just for the articles.   t&a


----------



## slownsteady

gigolo......................


----------



## havasu

American.......


----------



## nealtw

person known by the continent instead of the country they live in.


----------



## slownsteady

Canadian..................(or Mexican) 

Looks like we might have hit a sore spot for our neighbors to the north


----------



## slownsteady

not just a continent, but a a hemisphere....


----------



## nealtw

details

The day I talked to a guy that said he was European. I said, Holland? He said United States of Europe?


----------



## slownsteady

Lawyers................

So if blacks are African-American, and whites are European-American, does that mean Cheyennes are American-American??


----------



## nealtw

turtle islanders..........


----------



## slownsteady

Turtle-American.........................


----------



## nealtw

snappers...........


----------



## havasu

red..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ryder.....,,


----------



## slownsteady

Ez...........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

DoesIt....,,,


----------



## nealtw

evenmatter.............


----------



## zannej

anti-matter..............


----------



## nealtw

uncles matter too.........


----------



## slownsteady

Matterhorn................


----------



## nealtw

Mont Blanc...........


----------



## slownsteady

Mel Blanc.........................


----------



## nealtw

Mel Brooks


----------



## slownsteady

Robinson.....................


----------



## havasu

caruso.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Enrico.......


----------



## nealtw

Fermi...............


----------



## slownsteady

tesla.......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nikola.........


----------



## slownsteady

CocaCola.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

600..........

you will understand if you're a NASCAR fan.


----------



## glock26USMC

oldognewtrick said:


> 600..........
> 
> you will understand if you're a NASCAR fan.



Guess I will not, because I'm not


----------



## nealtw

Charlotte..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

hush.........


----------



## nealtw

puppy...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Love.......


----------



## nealtw

lust................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Passion.......


----------



## slownsteady

fruit....................


----------



## frodo

tootie fruity


----------



## havasu

(a resident from San Francisco with) gas?


----------



## oldognewtrick

station......


----------



## zannej

space.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

balls.......


----------



## havasu

bouncing....


----------



## slownsteady

dribble......................


----------



## zannej

HarlemGlobetrotters

(oldog wins the internet for the spaceballs connection)


----------



## havasu

classic.........


----------



## slownsteady

rock................


----------



## glock26USMC

Oldies. .......


----------



## slownsteady

when does "classic rock" become "Oldies"? just asking in general.................


----------



## zannej

butGoodies ...

(when I think "classic" rock, I think of oldies).


----------



## oldognewtrick

Goodies


Don't know when rock became classic, sure was fun when it was new.... Still is&#128526;


----------



## slownsteady

Halloween..........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Trick.........


----------



## havasu

prostitute.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Destitute ......


----------



## havasu

desperate.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Housewives...


----------



## slownsteady

relic.........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Obsolete ....,


----------



## slownsteady

ancient....................


----------



## zannej

relic...........


----------



## slownsteady

loop.................


----------



## nealtw

poop.............


----------



## havasu

diaper.....


----------



## nealtw

pail...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

bucket.....


----------



## nealtw

list////////////


----------



## havasu

leaning.........


----------



## nealtw

lifeboat.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lifepreserver


----------



## nealtw

jacket..............


----------



## havasu

pocket..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pool.......


----------



## frodo

Que.............


----------



## havasu

Queso (cheese)


----------



## zannej

cheesehead!


----------



## nealtw

hat..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sombrero .......


----------



## nealtw

fedora..........


----------



## zannej

privateEye.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

DickTracey.....


----------



## nealtw

Magnum.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ferrari......


----------



## nealtw

Hillerman..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Higgins........


----------



## nealtw

Robin's nest........


----------



## oldognewtrick

RobinsEgg.....


----------



## slownsteady

Robinson......................


----------



## nealtw

swiss.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cheese.........


----------



## slownsteady

ravioli.......................(just got myself hungry)


----------



## nealtw

sour cream...........


----------



## slownsteady

just got un-hungry

sourpuss........................


----------



## nealtw

sauerkraut.............


----------



## slownsteady

bratwurst..................


----------



## nealtw

and BEER............


----------



## slownsteady

now I'm thirsty too.

Ale................................


----------



## nealtw

lager............


----------



## zannej

delicous...........


----------



## nealtw

scrumptious............


----------



## oldognewtrick

mouthwatering


----------



## nealtw

pastry................


----------



## havasu

croissant...


----------



## nealtw

Fritter............


----------



## oldognewtrick

apple.......


----------



## nealtw

core..................


----------



## slownsteady

It can core a apple

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22oCaiccz3w[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

Marine................(core )


----------



## zannej

ocean.................


----------



## nealtw

marinier..................


----------



## slownsteady

surf..............


----------



## nealtw

city....................


----------



## slownsteady

tourists..................


----------



## nealtw

information center............


----------



## slownsteady

brochures..............................(and Maps!)


----------



## nealtw

propaganda................


----------



## oldognewtrick

NewsNetworks.


----------



## nealtw

cablenews...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

EquallyBad......,


----------



## zannej

Badminton...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

BadCompany


----------



## slownsteady

companions......................


----------



## nealtw

friends for sale...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Prostitute


----------



## nealtw

escort..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ford.......


----------



## nealtw

Edsel................


----------



## frodo

packard.......


----------



## slownsteady

GreenBay.............................


----------



## oldognewtrick

GreenBeer.....


----------



## havasu

Hangover.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Regrets........


----------



## nealtw

rewards.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Trophy...,,,


----------



## nealtw

wife.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mid..........


----------



## nealtw

level................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Management....,


----------



## zannej

anger..........


----------



## nealtw

outburst.........


----------



## slownsteady

cloudburst....................


----------



## nealtw

front.............


----------



## zannej

back...................


----------



## nealtw

toback..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

OneThingAfterAnother.....


----------



## nealtw

repeditive..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Repetitive. ...,


----------



## slownsteady

repetitive....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

redundant....


----------



## slownsteady

yeah, that too.


----------



## oldognewtrick

ditto........


----------



## slownsteady

machine................remember those things? blue ink copies, smelled like alcohol for some time after printing.


----------



## nealtw

blue print?.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

BlueGoose....


----------



## nealtw

goosed........


----------



## oldognewtrick

InvasionOfPersonalSpace


----------



## nealtw

unless you liked it..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nope........


----------



## nealtw

hope..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

change......


----------



## nealtw

future...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rama........


----------



## nealtw

lama ding dong............


----------



## slownsteady

Avoncalling.......................


----------



## nealtw

no peddlers .............


----------



## slownsteady

bicycle........................


----------



## nealtw

unicycle.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

tri-cycle......


----------



## nealtw

hot wheels.............


----------



## zannej

micromachines..............


----------



## nealtw

dinkytoys..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

TonkaToys....


----------



## slownsteady

oldognewtrick said:


> TonkaToys....


Where Chris got his start...........

Trucks.....................


----------



## Chris

Cars.............


----------



## frodo

bikes..............


----------



## havasu

Scooters. ..


----------



## frodo

bobber................


----------



## slownsteady

Dropline...................


----------



## frodo

catfish trot line


----------



## oldognewtrick

CongaLine........


----------



## frodo

Tinikling  dance


----------



## slownsteady

ChickenDance...................Octoberfest is coming!


----------



## nealtw

twostep................


----------



## slownsteady

stepsister.........................


----------



## nealtw

sidestep.............


----------



## slownsteady

sidewinder................


----------



## nealtw

snake...............


----------



## zannej

clog.....................


----------



## nealtw

woodenshoe...


----------



## frodo

Boo hoo hoo.


----------



## nealtw

boo-boo bear...........


----------



## frodo

Yogi bear ...


----------



## nealtw

pic-in-ick...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Basket......


----------



## nealtw

case.................


----------



## frodo

of budweiser


----------



## nealtw

gluten free.............


----------



## frodo

scares me...


----------



## nealtw

fraidy cat.............


----------



## frodo

felix the cat


----------



## oldognewtrick

HowardTheDuck.....


----------



## nealtw

Marveless ...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

MarvelComics...


----------



## nealtw

studyclass.............


----------



## frodo

detention ..


----------



## oldognewtrick

Retention ......


----------



## nealtw

tank........


----------



## slownsteady

howitzer....................


----------



## nealtw

urinal

having a short or medium barrel with a low muzzle velocity and a steep angle of xxxxx

please aim


----------



## slownsteady

accurate....................


----------



## nealtw

drible..................


----------



## slownsteady

goodtothelastdrop...................


----------



## nealtw

maxwell house...........


----------



## slownsteady

chickenranch.........................


----------



## nealtw

mustangranch


----------



## slownsteady

ranchdressing (or maybe undressing)


----------



## frodo

bacon tomato dressing


----------



## nealtw

alldressedupnowheretogo


----------



## zannej

birthdaysuit..............


----------



## nealtw

dosn'tfit..............


----------



## frodo

jennycraig


----------



## nealtw

mealsonwheals...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

DriveThru......,


----------



## nealtw

fastfood..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

FastTrack...


----------



## frodo

daytonatrack


----------



## oldognewtrick

superspeedway


----------



## nealtw

fastlane..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

life,,,,,,,


----------



## nealtw

coach...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

FirstClass....


----------



## nealtw

middle class...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

ClassAct.....


----------



## nealtw

classclown..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Classroom.....


----------



## frodo

blackboard


----------



## nealtw

scratching...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Itchy.......


----------



## nealtw

rash.............


----------



## slownsteady

diapers.......................


----------



## nealtw

not yet..............


----------



## slownsteady

granddaughter.......................


----------



## nealtw

legacy..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dynasty.....


----------



## nealtw

monarchical.............


----------



## slownsteady

butterfly...........


----------



## frodo

Balisong...... [butterfly knife]


----------



## oldognewtrick

swansong.......


----------



## nealtw

jingle............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bells......,


----------



## nealtw

whistles............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Catcalls...


----------



## slownsteady

meow..........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Purr.......


----------



## slownsteady

motor...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cycle....,


----------



## nealtw

penny farthing bike


----------



## slownsteady

redwagon.................


----------



## zannej

red-dragon...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

redridinghood


----------



## slownsteady

Putin's nickname.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

NickAtNight


----------



## nealtw

gotalight............


----------



## zannej

no-smoking-allowed.........


----------



## nealtw

purest.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pristine. ....


----------



## nealtw

longago..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

FarAway....


----------



## nealtw

timetravel...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

BackToTheFuture


----------



## nealtw

looking forwardtoyesturday


----------



## oldognewtrick

Groundhogday


----------



## nealtw

taketheforkintheroad


----------



## oldognewtrick

TheRoadLessTraveled


----------



## nealtw

cul de sac............


----------



## slownsteady

deadend............


----------



## nealtw

deadpan....................


----------



## slownsteady

panfry.....................


----------



## nealtw

deepfry................


----------



## slownsteady

deep do-do...............


----------



## nealtw

beepbeep......


----------



## havasu

Mae West.....


Hello all!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WildWest....


----------



## nealtw

Deadwood............


----------



## oldognewtrick

GratefulDead


----------



## nealtw

deadlast.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

DeadEnd...,,


----------



## frodo

Deadfalls...


----------



## slownsteady

endgame......................


----------



## nealtw

no returns.......


----------



## slownsteady

finalsale....................... (geez neal, you been up all night?)


----------



## havasu

Sail boat...


----------



## nealtw

tradewinds


no,,,,,,,,


----------



## slownsteady

I forget you west-coasters are early birds

Tropics..................


----------



## nealtw

life

is when you are awake


----------



## slownsteady

(life)boat.......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

LoveBoat.....


----------



## nealtw

foodfest........


----------



## oldognewtrick

FoodNetwork....


----------



## nealtw

chopped...............dumbshow.


----------



## oldognewtrick

AmericanChopper.....dumb show


----------



## nealtw

pawnstars.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

HardcorePawn....really dumb show


----------



## nealtw

let's make a deal

second place winner.  To bad they went broke before they shipped all the prizes


----------



## oldognewtrick

TruthOrConsequences


----------



## nealtw

1950.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

1984...........,


----------



## nealtw

re-run...........................


----------



## slownsteady

FraggleRock...................


----------



## nealtw

muppets............


----------



## slownsteady

foam......................


----------



## nealtw

mattriss.................


----------



## applebear

Pillow.............


----------



## nealtw

talk............


----------



## frodo

nealtw said:


> re-run...........................




fat boy on dumb show


----------



## slownsteady

(everybody's a ) critic........................


----------



## nealtw

fat albert..............


----------



## havasu

Hey hey hey


----------



## oldognewtrick

HayRide.....


----------



## nealtw

harvest moon


----------



## oldognewtrick

MoonShine....


----------



## nealtw

ethanol................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Methanol.....


----------



## nealtw

methane..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Methamphetamine


----------



## nealtw

ice........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Berg........


----------



## nealtw

hill..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Benny......,


----------



## nealtw

Ebenezer............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Scrooge. ....


----------



## slownsteady

tinytim..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

GhostOfChristmasPast


----------



## slownsteady

mother-in-law.......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Broomstick


----------



## slownsteady

HarryPotter.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Magic.....,


----------



## slownsteady

show..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Boat..,,...


----------



## slownsteady

aHoleintheWaterintowhichtheownerpoursmoney


----------



## nealtw

wetmoneypit.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

RedNeckYachtClub


----------



## nealtw

Craig Morgan............


----------



## oldognewtrick

CaptMorgan.....


----------



## nealtw

spiced rum


----------



## havasu

Bottle.....


----------



## nealtw

flask................


----------



## slownsteady

canteen.....................


----------



## nealtw

jar..................


----------



## slownsteady

head.....................


----------



## nealtw

cheese..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Burger......,


----------



## nealtw

delux..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Supreme....


----------



## nealtw

court...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Martial....,,

Did you get lost this weekend Neal?  &#127464;&#127462;


----------



## nealtw

herecomesthejudge

worked this morning


----------



## oldognewtrick

HappyDays

3 day weekend here...&#128526;


----------



## slownsteady

Fonzi...........(just more time to work at home)


----------



## oldognewtrick

PoodleSkirt

Turn the phone off and have a long weekend SNS.


----------



## nealtw

micromini................


----------



## slownsteady

> Turn the phone off and have a long weekend SNS.



Not that kind of work.

This kind:


----------



## slownsteady

USBconnector...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Port....

That's all self inflected...


----------



## nealtw

wine...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

whine.......


----------



## zannej

whiners...............


----------



## slownsteady

Weiners...................

i thought it would be a pretty easy project. Just call my house "Can 'o Worms"


----------



## oldognewtrick

Buns....

They all are my friend.


----------



## zannej

bunnies............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Playboy.....,


----------



## havasu

mansion......


----------



## slownsteady

McMansion.................

(so true)


----------



## oldognewtrick

McDonalds....,,,


----------



## applebear

Mchammer..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

MacTools......


----------



## slownsteady

MacKenzie.........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Phillips......


----------



## slownsteady

lightbulbs....................


----------



## havasu

Gordon.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fisherman....&#128031;


----------



## havasu

Trust..........


----------



## slownsteady

truss......................


----------



## nealtw

apparatus............


----------



## slownsteady

thingy........................


----------



## havasu

doohickey.......


----------



## nealtw

whatchamacallit


----------



## havasu

thattherethingy


----------



## nealtw

thewhatsit..............


----------



## slownsteady

zit.............................


----------



## havasu

blemished...


----------



## nealtw

blistered................


----------



## slownsteady

paint.................


----------



## nealtw

store..................


----------



## slownsteady

department..................


----------



## nealtw

notions..................


----------



## slownsteady

ideas.........................


----------



## nealtw

dreams...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

day.........


----------



## frodo

wet.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Suit....,,,


----------



## nealtw

yourself,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## oldognewtrick

Selfish......,


----------



## nealtw

shellfish................


----------



## slownsteady

Oyster.......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Crackers.....


----------



## nealtw

knackered.........


----------



## slownsteady

Knickers............................


----------



## nealtw

knickerbockers............


----------



## slownsteady

basketball....................


----------



## nealtw

hoops..........


----------



## slownsteady

hopis.....................


----------



## nealtw

Hopitu.............


----------



## havasu

hula-hoop...


----------



## nealtw

hulagirls.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Surfergirls....


----------



## nealtw

hangten.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

hangemhigh


----------



## nealtw

clint.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Clinton. ....,


----------



## nealtw

Clint's grandson?


----------



## oldognewtrick

George........


----------



## nealtw

of the jungle............


----------



## slownsteady

Tarzan.....................


----------



## nealtw

Jane................


----------



## havasu

Adams

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0011037/


----------



## nealtw

Grizzly............


----------



## slownsteady

brown.......................


----------



## Chris

Sewer.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rat........


----------



## havasu

bastard.......


----------



## nealtw

file..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cabinet .....


----------



## nealtw

closet................


----------



## applebear

Door............


----------



## nealtw

knob...................


----------



## havasu

tube...........


----------



## nealtw

pipe.............


----------



## slownsteady

bagpipe...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kilts.......


----------



## slownsteady

miniskirts........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Off.......


----------



## havasu

topic.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

conversations


----------



## havasu

one way....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Runway......


----------



## slownsteady

taxi............


----------



## oldognewtrick

cab.........


----------



## slownsteady

Hansom..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Thank-you.....


----------



## nealtw

he was talking about the cab........


----------



## oldognewtrick

YourWelcome


----------



## slownsteady

You're welcome, anyway

Thanksgiving...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

DeepFriedTurkey


----------



## slownsteady

firehazard..........................


----------



## havasu

blisters!....


----------



## oldognewtrick

BadgeOfHonor


----------



## slownsteady

RedBadgeofCourage...................


----------



## nealtw

stupidity.............


----------



## slownsteady

insanity........................


----------



## nealtw

illness................


----------



## havasu

sick.........


----------



## nealtw

infected..................


----------



## havasu

injected.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

injested......


----------



## havasu

digested.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

indigestion....


----------



## havasu

gas...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Station.....


----------



## havasu

identification....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Idemifacation ....


----------



## nealtw

indemnification??????????


----------



## havasu

Restitution......


----------



## nealtw

restroom.........


----------



## havasu

abcdefghijklmno*PEE*


----------



## Chris

Potty..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

mouth........


----------



## nealtw

gaping.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Void.....,


----------



## nealtw

space...............


----------



## havasu

suit..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Birthday......


----------



## nealtw

cake...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cup.......


----------



## nealtw

mug...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

shot.......


----------



## nealtw

fingerprinted..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

CrimeAndPunishment


----------



## havasu

jail...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bait.......


----------



## slownsteady

tackle.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

TightEnd....


----------



## nealtw

what the ladys watch......


----------



## oldognewtrick

RealHouseWivesOfAtlanta


----------



## nealtw

really??????????


----------



## oldognewtrick

youaskedwhattheladieswatchonlymakingastatement

2 weeks till the NHL starts.


----------



## nealtw

I said, they were watching the tight ends


----------



## oldognewtrick

EndRun.......


----------



## nealtw

diarrhea............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kaopectate .,,


----------



## nealtw

crapshoot..........


----------



## havasu

squirt......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Spray......


----------



## nealtw

paint...............


----------



## havasu

town.........


----------



## nealtw

red..............


----------



## havasu

wagon.......


----------



## nealtw

wheels............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hot.......


----------



## nealtw

slotcars...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Slotmachine....


----------



## nealtw

bandits................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pirates....,


----------



## nealtw

privateers.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

CorporateRaiders


----------



## nealtw

madmen............


----------



## oldognewtrick

MenWorking.....


----------



## slownsteady

MenatWork
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfR9iY5y94s[/ame]


----------



## havasu

great (video!)


----------



## slownsteady

stupendous.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

astonishment


----------



## nealtw

amazement.............


----------



## slownsteady

maize...............


----------



## havasu

corn........


----------



## Chris

Hole.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

In One.........


----------



## havasu

ace...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

RedBarron...,,,,


----------



## havasu

pizza..........


----------



## slownsteady

NewYorkhasthebest:banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick

slice........


----------



## havasu

life..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

insurance.....


----------



## nealtw

broker...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mortgage ......


----------



## slownsteady

debt................


----------



## oldognewtrick

deficit .......


----------



## havasu

National...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lampoon.....,,


----------



## havasu

joke.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Politicians. ...


----------



## nealtw

we will look into that.


----------



## oldognewtrick

DontBother....


----------



## nealtw

" a broken clock is right once a day"


----------



## havasu

twice!.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Twins.......


----------



## zannej

Gemini..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Apollo.......


----------



## slownsteady

Adonis.................


----------



## nealtw

poet............


----------



## havasu

dead.........


----------



## nealtw

meat...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fresh....  ..


----------



## zannej

prince............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Albert.......


----------



## Chris

Fat..........


----------



## nealtw

marbling..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cellulose.....


----------



## nealtw

jiggle............


----------



## havasu

juggle........


----------



## zannej

WC Fields
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbDUqOwrtvI[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

BaseballFields


----------



## havasu

Strawberry


(fields)


loved the WC Fields video!


----------



## oldognewtrick

FieldOfDreams


----------



## nealtw

you build it they will come


----------



## havasu

cornfield...


----------



## nealtw

maze....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Scarecrow.....


----------



## nealtw

tinman.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

CowardlyLion....


----------



## nealtw

red shoes............


----------



## slownsteady

rubyslippers....................


----------



## nealtw

yellowbrickroad...............


----------



## slownsteady

bluehighways............


----------



## nealtw

ontheroadagain.


----------



## oldognewtrick

WillieNelson


----------



## nealtw

farmaid...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bandaid......


----------



## nealtw

elastoplast...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rhinoplasty


----------



## nealtw

nosepicker...............


----------



## havasu

toothpick....


----------



## nealtw

Appetizers.............


----------



## havasu

poo-poos........


----------



## nealtw

pigsinablanket


----------



## oldognewtrick

BeachBlanketBingo


----------



## nealtw

Buster Keaton


----------



## oldognewtrick

DustBuster......


----------



## nealtw

hoover ............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dam..........


----------



## nealtw

beaver.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tail........


----------



## nealtw

pipe..............


----------



## havasu

organ........


----------



## Chris

Donor.......


----------



## zannej

Donner.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Party.......,


----------



## nealtw

animal..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

EricBurton


----------



## nealtw

Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood


----------



## oldognewtrick

HouseOfTheRisingSun


----------



## nealtw

New Orleans ..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Creole .......


----------



## nealtw

seasoning............


----------



## slownsteady

greetings..................


----------



## nealtw

good day.............


----------



## slownsteady

fishing........................


----------



## nealtw

casting................


----------



## slownsteady

couch....................................


----------



## nealtw

potato.............


----------



## slownsteady

dumpling.......................


----------



## nealtw

gravy..................


----------



## slownsteady

train.......................


----------



## nealtw

X          dingdingdingdingdingding


----------



## havasu

aling.........


----------



## nealtw

one ringy dingy
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvesMBkduQo[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

Ring Dings..............


----------



## nealtw

ding dongs


----------



## slownsteady

AvonCalling....................


----------



## nealtw

beauty in a bag


----------



## havasu

double bagger


----------



## nealtw

gorilla.............


----------



## havasu

glue..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Elmers.......


----------



## slownsteady

cows....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

T-Bones........


----------



## havasu

collision.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

comprehensive


----------



## nealtw

all..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

In...........


----------



## nealtw

out.................


----------



## zannej

GFCIoutlet.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

inlet.......


----------



## havasu

outlet?....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mall......,


----------



## havasu

shopping....


----------



## oldognewtrick

grocery.......


----------



## havasu

cart..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

wheel.......


----------



## nealtw

chair................


----------



## havasu

man............


----------



## nealtw

trap.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sand.......


----------



## nealtw

beach.......


----------



## havasu

chair........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rail.......


----------



## nealtw

road...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Warrior......,


----------



## havasu

trailer.....


----------



## Chris

Livin......


----------



## nealtw

trash............


----------



## oldognewtrick

compactor.......


----------



## nealtw

minimize..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Diminish ......


----------



## Chris

Value.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

DollarStore......


----------



## havasu

Chinese ....


----------



## oldognewtrick

noodles......


----------



## havasu

chicken........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Soup........


----------



## nealtw

wonton.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fried.........


----------



## nealtw

rice...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Krispys............


----------



## nealtw

snap..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Crackle.......


----------



## nealtw

pop..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tart......


----------



## nealtw

Fruit..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Loops........


----------



## nealtw

hungry??????????


----------



## oldognewtrick

Snacks

No, just had a bowl of watermelon.


----------



## nealtw

Dinner now.
http://www.techinsider.io/how-to-look-like-you-skinned-a-watermelon-2015-9


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mind Games......


----------



## nealtw

chess.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

PieView attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1443580264.122134.jpg
......


----------



## nealtw

nut......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Squirrel.....,,,


----------



## Chris

Tree.......


----------



## nealtw

distracted...........
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxYYPziLdR4[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Easily.......


----------



## nealtw

miss-directed............


----------



## oldognewtrick

MissAmerica.......


----------



## nealtw

politicians...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Leeches.......


----------



## slownsteady

vampires..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mosquitoes


----------



## nealtw

nope

leeches can be usefull


----------



## slownsteady

blackeyes....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Peas........


----------



## nealtw

please.................


----------



## havasu

me!


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=he0B0VMxCsw[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

fab......................


----------



## nealtw

four.............


----------



## slownsteady

golf.........................


----------



## nealtw

VW..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

AlteredEmissions


----------



## slownsteady

diesel..........................


----------



## nealtw

dirt...............


----------



## slownsteady

devil.....................


----------



## nealtw

mademedoit


----------



## oldognewtrick

Excuses.......


----------



## slownsteady

procrastinate.........................


----------



## nealtw

later..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Adios.......


----------



## havasu

Spanish....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rice.......


----------



## havasu

& Beans.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

RedBeansandRice


----------



## havasu

Southern......


----------



## oldognewtrick

FriedChicken


----------



## havasu

mashedtaters...


----------



## slownsteady

tatertots............................


----------



## oldognewtrick

TaterSalad.


----------



## havasu

pickles 

(love sweet pickles on homemade tater salad!)


----------



## zannej

vinegar..............


----------



## slownsteady

acidic..................


----------



## havasu

eggs......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Salad.......


----------



## nealtw

tossed...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Thrownout...


----------



## slownsteady

ejected.................


----------



## nealtw

neglected...........


----------



## slownsteady

youcangetanythingyouwantatAlicesRestaurant


----------



## havasu

hippy......


----------



## slownsteady

deadhead...................


----------



## havasu

redhead........


----------



## slownsteady

LucilleBall...............


----------



## nealtw

yousgotsomespaningtodo


----------



## havasu

Ricky.......


----------



## nealtw

Fred .............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Flintstone


----------



## havasu

Rollingstone


----------



## oldognewtrick

Firestone.....


----------



## nealtw

birthstone....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sandstone...


----------



## havasu

flagstone.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Birthstone.....


----------



## nealtw

blarney stone.........


----------



## havasu

Kidney Stone


----------



## Chris

Ouch.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

BooBoo.......


----------



## havasu

mistake......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Misplaced.......


----------



## Chris

Glasses......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cocktail......


----------



## Chris

Don't mix!!!!!

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1443916112.118369.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1443916125.683548.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

RoadService.....


----------



## havasu

probablyusedaguninstead!


----------



## Chris

Luckyheisavaluedemployee....


----------



## oldognewtrick

EmployeeOfTheMonthParkingCandidate


----------



## nealtw

crap happens.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

life........


----------



## havasu

death.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

ToTheSpammers


----------



## havasu

truedat.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

ThenWeWouldBeObsolete.


----------



## nealtw

derelict................


----------



## oldognewtrick

InspectorD........


----------



## havasu

honry^......


----------



## nealtw

ornery.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rascal.....


----------



## nealtw

Alfalfa............


----------



## havasu

Buckwheat!

(I looked at honry and thought it didn't look right, but my spellcheck must have been sleeping?)


----------



## nealtw

spanky

I had to google it. Strange word


----------



## havasu

tush.........


----------



## slownsteady

zztopp........................


----------



## nealtw

Sharp Dressed Man


----------



## slownsteady

FredAstaire..........................


----------



## nealtw

Dance Studios


----------



## oldognewtrick

DanceFever


----------



## nealtw

dirtydancing


----------



## oldognewtrick

DancingWithTheStars


----------



## havasu

survivor........


----------



## nealtw

reality.............


----------



## havasu

realist.......


----------



## nealtw

dreamer..........


----------



## havasu

mamacass

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4T3tMkjRig[/ame]


----------



## Chris

Beforemytime.


----------



## havasu

morechris'sstyle

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9lLbBOnh30[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

peterpan.........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

P-nutButter


----------



## nealtw

well nut anyway............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pistachio ....


----------



## nealtw

ice cream....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sundae ........


----------



## nealtw

banana split.............


----------



## slownsteady

bananapeel.....................


----------



## nealtw

slapstick..............


----------



## slownsteady

slapshot.............(woo-hoo! it's hockey season!)


----------



## nealtw

3 man overtime????????????


----------



## slownsteady

Ya, not sure about that. Might be fun.  

timeandahalf.........................


----------



## nealtw

quick................


----------



## slownsteady

sand..................


----------



## zannej

box..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

shadow........


----------



## nealtw

chaser.................


----------



## slownsteady

beer....................:beer:


----------



## havasu

garden.......


----------



## slownsteady

worms.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

CreepyCrawly.


----------



## nealtw

lawyers.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Parasites...


----------



## nealtw

ex-wives............


----------



## oldognewtrick

ShatteredDreams


----------



## nealtw

nightmaresincolour...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

NightMaresAreDreamsToo


----------



## nealtw

but more real...........


----------



## slownsteady

symbolism..........................


----------



## havasu

cross............


----------



## slownsteady

dresser............................!


----------



## nealtw

drawers...........


----------



## havasu

droopy........


----------



## slownsteady

sneezy.......................
http://sweatygirl.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Seven-Dwarfs.jpg


----------



## nealtw

sleezy...............


----------



## slownsteady

ginjoint.......................


----------



## nealtw

burlesque.............


----------



## havasu

amazement

(went to Vegas once and got free tickets to a burlesque. Thought it was spelled incorrectly, because it was spelled boylesque. Discovered it was all cross dressing males. We all enjoyed it trying to figure how they tuck in their parts. Duct tape and string?)


----------



## oldognewtrick

ToMuchInfo


----------



## havasu

funning.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

PokingFun...


----------



## nealtw

hazing.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

PurpleHaze....


----------



## nealtw

purple rain................


----------



## havasu

acid rain....


----------



## nealtw

pH......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hp.........


----------



## havasu

Bhp..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bp.........


----------



## nealtw

spill.............


----------



## slownsteady

NorthSea......................


----------



## nealtw

G of M..................


----------



## slownsteady

aceofbass...................


----------



## zannej

I_saw_the_sign


----------



## oldognewtrick

Stop........


----------



## nealtw

halt..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

haltertop.....


----------



## nealtw

overshoulderboulderholder


----------



## oldognewtrick

EllieMaeClampet


----------



## nealtw

Barbie Doll..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ken.......


----------



## nealtw

GIJoe................


----------



## oldognewtrick

SealTeam6....


----------



## nealtw

frogmen.............


----------



## havasu

fried..........


----------



## nealtw

deep.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

doodoo.......


----------



## nealtw

scooper.............


----------



## slownsteady

scoobyDoo...................


----------



## havasu

Shaggy.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dog.......


----------



## slownsteady

star.........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Shinning.....


----------



## slownsteady

Jack......................


----------



## zannej

theripper.......


----------



## slownsteady

rapper...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wrapper. ..,,,


----------



## havasu

gum.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Shoe.......


----------



## zannej

horse......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Feathers.....&#128563;


----------



## slownsteady

ProfessorWagstaff...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Flagstaff,AZ


----------



## havasu

vacation.....


----------



## slownsteady

dream.............................


----------



## havasu

wet............


----------



## slownsteady

blanket.....................


----------



## Chris

Sleep........


----------



## havasu

deprived.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

depraved........


----------



## applebear

Decal...............


----------



## slownsteady

calories................


----------



## havasu

excessive..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

force.......


----------



## havasu

air...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Head.......,


----------



## havasu

john.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Potty......


----------



## slownsteady

mouth....................


----------



## havasu

river............


----------



## slownsteady

delta.......................


----------



## nealtw

bog...................


----------



## slownsteady

marsh...................


----------



## nealtw

mud..............


----------



## slownsteady

plaster...........................


----------



## nealtw

cast.................


----------



## slownsteady

actors...................


----------



## nealtw

stars..................


----------



## havasu

overpaid........


----------



## nealtw

capitalists....................


----------



## applebear

Caption [this]...............


----------



## slownsteady

cartoonballoon..................


----------



## havasu

latex........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fetish.........,


----------



## slownsteady

hangup.........................


----------



## havasu

telephone.....


----------



## slownsteady

communication............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mass.......


----------



## nealtw

facebook.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

SocialMedia


----------



## nealtw

dribble.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Depends......


----------



## havasu

prostrate.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

PainInTheButt


----------



## nealtw

stairclimbing


----------



## oldognewtrick

StairwayToHeaven


----------



## nealtw

racetothebottom


----------



## oldognewtrick

DiminishingReturns


----------



## nealtw

law................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Order.....,,


----------



## nealtw

C.C. and coke


----------



## oldognewtrick

J.D.Rocks.....


----------



## nealtw

anythingfree................


----------



## oldognewtrick

FreeBird.....


----------



## nealtw

snowbirds...............


----------



## slownsteady

snowgeese................


----------



## nealtw

flybys.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

CropDuster


----------



## havasu

Pixidust ...


----------



## oldognewtrick

DustBuster


----------



## slownsteady

Havasu........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

TheBionicMan


----------



## nealtw

He'sbi???////////////


----------



## havasu

Heis? Waitaminute,you'retalkingaboutme!Absolutelynot


----------



## nealtw

deniable............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Plausible ....


----------



## nealtw

anythingispossible


----------



## oldognewtrick

ISeeYou'veMetHavasu. &#128526;


----------



## havasu

Disgusting ...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Politics.....


----------



## nealtw

Lies..................


----------



## slownsteady

scandals................


----------



## nealtw

onlyifyouareshocked


----------



## havasu

Electricity. ..


----------



## nealtw

powerfull..........


----------



## havasu

powerball...........


----------



## nealtw

baseball.

Yay Jays, it's sad to route for Toronto but they are the only team in Canada


----------



## oldognewtrick

basejumping........

I thought Montreal had a baseball team...did I miss something? Shows how much I follow baseball...


----------



## nealtw

bungee jumping

2005 Washington Nationals


----------



## havasu

smokejumping....


----------



## oldognewtrick

JumpingForJoy


----------



## havasu

jumpingjax

(do they still do these, or has it been changed to computer game exercise?)


----------



## oldognewtrick

JumpingJackFlash

Only thing good that comes from jumping jacks is watching the females excerise...:beer:


----------



## havasu

bouncing!     ( . ) ( . )


----------



## oldognewtrick

Trampoline.....


----------



## nealtw

flipping desaster


----------



## oldognewtrick

Flipper.......


----------



## nealtw

undecided...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

SheLovesMe,SheLovesMeNot


----------



## nealtw

she'soverit...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

MoreFactThanFiction


----------



## nealtw

Truth is stranger than fiction


----------



## slownsteady

shelovesyouyeahyeahyeah..................


----------



## havasu

yesterday......


----------



## nealtw

all my problems seened so far away


----------



## oldognewtrick

SuchAnEasyThingToSay


----------



## nealtw

old//////////////////


----------



## oldognewtrick

News....,,,,,


----------



## havasu

trick........


----------



## Chris

Hooker.....


----------



## nealtw

rugby centerman


----------



## slownsteady

midfielder..............


----------



## havasu

waterboy........


----------



## oldognewtrick

waterpark......


----------



## havasu

waterproof............


----------



## oldognewtrick

waterlogged


----------



## nealtw

flooded................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mudslide ...


----------



## havasu

hangover..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hangout.....


----------



## havasu

boxers?


----------



## nealtw

depends............


----------



## slownsteady

commando.......................


----------



## havasu

chafing.......


----------



## nealtw

rawhide.................


----------



## havasu

Gunsmoke....


----------



## nealtw

deadwood............


----------



## oldognewtrick

WalkingDead


----------



## nealtw

deadbeat...........


----------



## havasu

teenbeat.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

TeenAgeMutantNinjaTurtles


----------



## slownsteady

Donatello...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

DonaldTrumph


----------



## nealtw

Hair.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Brain.......


----------



## nealtw

ideas...........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

&#128161;...........


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> &#128161;...........



That wheel won't roll.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Donut.......

It's a lightbulb, silly


----------



## nealtw

hole

I don't see the light.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Black

Explains a lot...&#128541;


----------



## nealtw

white

mushroom kept in the dark and fed nothing but ----


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lightning

All to well I know that.


----------



## nealtw

strike

at least our election is over, now after 10 years, it's the other guys turn and so it goes, maybe the lies will stop now.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Out

It's politics, doubtful


----------



## nealtw

house............

Ya, back to Fox................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Broke.......


----------



## nealtw

fixed...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Neutered .......


----------



## nealtw

painfull??????????


----------



## oldognewtrick

PieceOfCake


----------



## nealtw

à la mode...............


----------



## slownsteady

frosted.....................


----------



## nealtw

flakes........


----------



## havasu

phonies.......


----------



## nealtw

conman..............


----------



## slownsteady

scammer.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

conman........


----------



## nealtw

barker.............


----------



## slownsteady

yapper.......................


----------



## nealtw

talking head............


----------



## oldognewtrick

HeadStone......


----------



## nealtw

marker................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Magic.........


----------



## nealtw

act...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

YourAge......


----------



## nealtw

respectyourelders


----------



## slownsteady

Aretha!!!!............
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FOUqQt3Kg0[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

motown.............


----------



## slownsteady

GordyBerry....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Roddenberry


----------



## nealtw

imagination............


----------



## slownsteady

fantasy...................


----------



## havasu

Island.........


----------



## frodo

no man is an island


----------



## applebear

Stranded...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lost........


----------



## havasu

found.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Discovery.....


----------



## nealtw

channel..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

English......


----------



## nealtw

punjabi ...............


----------



## applebear

Punt.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Return........


----------



## havasu

air..............


----------



## frodo

hockey   .............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Puck........


----------



## slownsteady

luck.....................


----------



## havasu

duck...........


----------



## nealtw

goose..................


----------



## applebear

Turkey................


----------



## nealtw

leg.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Legos........


----------



## nealtw

bricks.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mortar.......


----------



## nealtw

hawk...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Eye..........


----------



## nealtw

cyclops.............


----------



## havasu

cycle..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Uni..........,


----------



## havasu

corn.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

maze..........


----------



## havasu

masa..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

dough.......


----------



## nealtw

money............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Loony.........


----------



## nealtw

Toonie......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bugs............


----------



## nealtw

insects.............


----------



## havasu

dissect.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

MondayMorningQuaterback


----------



## slownsteady

loosechange..................


----------



## nealtw

I will give you a nickle for every quarter you can stand on edge.


----------



## havasu

sold........


----------



## nealtw

bought

hell of a deal, US quaters for Canadain nickles worth 4 cents, all day long.


----------



## havasu

Canadian????


----------



## nealtw

North Amare Can


----------



## havasu

Thelandstillrunbyqueensandkings?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bingo......,


----------



## nealtw

they disowned us..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

LuckyYou....


----------



## nealtw

fortunate...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

golden........


----------



## nealtw

girls..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

VictoriasSecret


----------



## nealtw

skinny........................


----------



## havasu

anorexic..


----------



## oldognewtrick

bulimic .......


----------



## rockgod

LindseyLohan...


----------



## nealtw

new blood

Thanks for the help rockgod, we've been out of words for years.


----------



## oldognewtrick

FreshMeat.....


----------



## nealtw

raw.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

hide........


----------



## nealtw

& seek............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sikh .........


----------



## nealtw

Bindair Donedat


----------



## havasu

BindiIrwin


----------



## SamTheMan

door

....


----------



## havasu

hardware......


----------



## applebear

Software.....................


----------



## havasu

broken......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Link........


----------



## zannej

chain.......


----------



## havasu

whip.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

MeSpankMeMakeMeWriteBadChecks   :hide:


----------



## havasu

dirtydirtyol'dawg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Busted.......


----------



## nealtw

How much do you pay for a whipping?


----------



## oldognewtrick

NothingYet...Days StillYoung


----------



## nealtw

better get it done you're not getting any younger.


----------



## havasu

it just dawned on me that today was the oldest I've ever been!

Back to the game....

SUCKS


----------



## slownsteady

straws.............


----------



## nealtw

horse bedding


----------



## oldognewtrick

HorseFlies


----------



## nealtw

horeshoes...........


----------



## havasu

horsesass...


----------



## rockgod

KimKardashian....


----------



## nealtw

big deal.................


----------



## havasu

no,bigarse!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gigantic......


----------



## havasu

unappealing


----------



## oldognewtrick

yougotthatright


----------



## nealtw

left................


----------



## havasu

middle.....


----------



## nealtw

undecided.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

uninformed.......


----------



## nealtw

voters................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lemmings. .....


----------



## nealtw

believers............


----------



## havasu

Koolaiddrinkers


----------



## oldognewtrick

socialists.......


----------



## nealtw

Team players


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yeah,.........


----------



## nealtw

divide and conquer


----------



## slownsteady

Romans......................


----------



## havasu

chariot.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

fire........


----------



## havasu

ice.................


----------



## rockgod

Eskimo...........


----------



## havasu

pie..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Apple.......


----------



## rockgod

Orange.....


----------



## havasu

Julius......

(remember them?)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Caesar 

Salad, remember them?


----------



## slownsteady

anchovies...................(remember them?)


----------



## oldognewtrick

yuch.....

unfortunately, I do...


----------



## slownsteady

The old battle cry: REMEMBER THE ANCHOVIES!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Alamo..........


----------



## slownsteady

rentalcar.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Avis..........


----------



## slownsteady

Bevis...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

ButtHead......


----------



## slownsteady

stoners....................


----------



## rockgod

Cheech&chong


----------



## slownsteady

Abbott&Costello.....................


----------



## rockgod

Teamwork.....


----------



## slownsteady

allforone....................


----------



## havasu

Trump..........


----------



## slownsteady

bridge.........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

GoldenGate


----------



## slownsteady

PearlyGate...................


----------



## havasu

MinniePearl


----------



## slownsteady

howdy!!!!!!!!..............


----------



## havasu

spokenfromexperience


----------



## slownsteady

verbatim................


----------



## havasu

**exactly**


----------



## slownsteady

perfect....................


----------



## havasu

"10".........


----------



## slownsteady

beads..........................


----------



## havasu

damnhippie


----------



## nealtw

cool man..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

BurningMan.....


----------



## slownsteady

neanderthalman......


----------



## nealtw

miissing link..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

MaytagMan.....


----------



## nealtw

marlboro man


----------



## oldognewtrick

InvisibleMan


----------



## nealtw

Havnt'seenhim


----------



## havasu

greatseries


----------



## oldognewtrick

GreatGatsby


----------



## nealtw

Fitzgerald.


----------



## slownsteady

Edmund.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

SunkenTreasures


----------



## nealtw

lightfoot.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

leadfoot......


----------



## nealtw

pedal down..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

SpeedTrap....


----------



## nealtw

Barney Fife............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Havasu .....,,,


----------



## nealtw

.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Goofy.........


----------



## nealtw

.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Caricature


----------



## nealtw

art..................


----------



## havasu

sculpture...


----------



## rockgod

Chiseled....


----------



## nealtw

Rushmore............


----------



## rockgod

leaders...


----------



## nealtw

mountain men


----------



## havasu

valleygirls


----------



## nealtw

Valleyspeak.............


----------



## slownsteady

lingo...................


----------



## nealtw

Ringo.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Donnie.....


----------



## inspectorD

Robert ( we are naming our favorite musicians ,,,right?)


----------



## nealtw

bob...................


----------



## havasu

apples!...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Seeds

No inspector,


----------



## nealtw

weeds
inspector; you can do what ever you want


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dandelion

Don't encourage him,


----------



## nealtw

buttercup

do you really think you could stop him.


----------



## slownsteady

butterball.............(getting close to Thanksgiving)


----------



## nealtw

pumpedupbreasts


----------



## oldognewtrick

DeepFriedTurkey

Oh yeah, I have compromising pics of him and a pink flamingo...


----------



## nealtw

tom is a big turkey


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bingo

Only way to fly.


----------



## nealtw

freespace...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Freeway.....


----------



## nealtw

turnpike..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

NorthernPike


----------



## nealtw

pikes peak


----------



## oldognewtrick

PikePole......


----------



## nealtw

No: he was born in the USA


----------



## oldognewtrick

North Pole.....


----------



## nealtw

axis.................


----------



## slownsteady

worldwar2.....................


----------



## nealtw

veterans..................


----------



## slownsteady

day........................


----------



## nealtw

Nov.11 in Canada, Remembrance Day


----------



## slownsteady

Alzheimers..........................


----------



## nealtw

dementia..........


----------



## slownsteady

deranged.....................


----------



## nealtw

inspector.............


----------



## Chris

Gadget......


----------



## nealtw

Maxwell Smart............


----------



## slownsteady

agent86......................


----------



## Chris

Agent orange......


----------



## slownsteady

orangecrush......................


----------



## Chris

Soda..........


----------



## nealtw

caustic..............


----------



## havasu

chemical....


----------



## nealtw

burn.............


----------



## Chris

Freeze.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Thaw.......


----------



## Chris

Coffee......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Columbian.......


----------



## nealtw

gold.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Digger.....,


----------



## havasu

alert.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

SevereWeather...


----------



## nealtw

warning.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

NoParking......


----------



## nealtw

zone............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hospital......


----------



## nealtw

Emergency Codes


----------



## oldognewtrick

CodeRed.......


----------



## nealtw

red coats.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

WinterCoat.....


----------



## nealtw

fur..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

He'sAJollyGoodFellow...:


----------



## nealtw

thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## oldognewtrick

ElvisHasLeftTheBuilding


----------



## nealtw

the king.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

RichardPetty...


----------



## nealtw

motorsports..


----------



## Chris

Tricyclemotor....


----------



## oldognewtrick

MotorBoat.....


----------



## havasu

whencanistart?


----------



## nealtw

white teeth..................:rofl:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pepsodent...

And you noticed her teeth...&#128541;


----------



## slownsteady

BobHope....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

HopeDiamond...


----------



## nealtw

jack benny


----------



## oldognewtrick

JackRabbit


----------



## slownsteady

BugsBunny..................


----------



## nealtw

porky pig................


----------



## havasu

pride-integrity-guts


----------



## nealtw

defensive................


----------



## zannej

fencing............


----------



## nealtw

chainlink.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

chaingang.....


----------



## nealtw

gangland............


----------



## oldognewtrick

WonderLand...


----------



## nealtw

winter...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Solstice........


----------



## nealtw

change...................


----------



## havasu

Osamabinobama


----------



## oldognewtrick

PillageAndPlunder


----------



## havasu

pirates...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Carribean...


----------



## havasu

beach.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sand. ........


----------



## nealtw

stone..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

wall........


----------



## nealtw

great..............


----------



## havasu

scott.........


----------



## nealtw

again 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ACTIVntAKg[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

repeat....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

DeJaVu.........


----------



## nealtw

bin there done that


----------



## Chris

Cold.............

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1446857430.098084.jpg


----------



## nealtw

butcher

How much does it cost for free meat?
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLMrFQou50Q[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Baker.......


----------



## nealtw

candlestickmaker


----------



## havasu

light......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Switch.......


----------



## nealtw

turncoat..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

TurnSignal....


----------



## nealtw

-u-turn.....................


----------



## slownsteady

who me?..............


----------



## havasu

yepyou........


----------



## nealtw

roundabout...............


----------



## havasu

dizzy........


----------



## slownsteady

Gilespie...................


----------



## havasu

cheeks.......


----------



## slownsteady

errrrrr, chipmunk?...................


----------



## havasu

Lardashe Jeans


----------



## slownsteady

oohlala sassoon...................


----------



## havasu

baboon.......


----------



## slownsteady

greatape....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

GreatScott....


----------



## nealtw

kilt...............


----------



## nealtw

Sweepers........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Street.......


----------



## nealtw

address...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Undress....


----------



## nealtw

adventurous............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Daring.....,


----------



## nealtw

truth....................


----------



## havasu

nasty.....


----------



## slownsteady

Natasha................


----------



## oldognewtrick

BullWinkle.......


----------



## slownsteady

RocketJSquirrel.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

MrPeabody......


----------



## nealtw

flying...............


----------



## slownsteady

WaybackMachine.................


----------



## nealtw

old news...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

BackToTheFuture


----------



## slownsteady

beenthere,donethat..................


----------



## nealtw

around again.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

DeJaVu.....


----------



## nealtw

nice view............


----------



## oldognewtrick

SofiaVargara


----------



## nealtw

dreamer.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

ItsAllIHaveLeft


----------



## nealtw

dirty old man


----------



## oldognewtrick

So.........?


----------



## nealtw

what..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

The..........


----------



## nealtw

question....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Everything.....


----------



## nealtw

conspiracy................


----------



## slownsteady

coupd'etat


----------



## nealtw

war lords..............


----------



## slownsteady

strongmen.................


----------



## nealtw

toyota pickups.................


----------



## slownsteady

"Introducing the New Toyota War Lord!"
Loved my 1990 Toy pickup.

Oh yeah, new word...Sticks.............


----------



## nealtw

domestic..............


----------



## havasu

beer..........


----------



## slownsteady

craftbrew.............


----------



## nealtw

homebrew......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Goggles.....


----------



## nealtw

google.........................


----------



## slownsteady

search.......................


----------



## havasu

rescue........


----------



## slownsteady

dog..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Day.......


----------



## slownsteady

afternoon.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pacino.......


----------



## havasu

Al...........


----------



## slownsteady

Gore.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Disappointing


----------



## slownsteady

children?....................


----------



## nealtw

kids..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

SesameStreet


----------



## nealtw

tobacco road...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

AbbeyRoad.....


----------



## nealtw

skid row............


----------



## oldognewtrick

RowBoat.....


----------



## nealtw

dingy.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

skiff........


----------



## nealtw

canoe..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

cologne.......


----------



## slownsteady

stinky..................


----------



## nealtw

out house........


----------



## slownsteady

latrine..................


----------



## nealtw

duty.............


----------



## slownsteady

obligation..........................


----------



## havasu

obliged....


----------



## nealtw

thank you......


----------



## havasu

welcome...


----------



## nealtw

door mat..............


----------



## havasu

material....


----------



## nealtw

rug..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

MagicCarpet


----------



## havasu

ride.........


----------



## nealtw

bearback...............


----------



## havasu

bronco 

(thought I would say mountain, didn't ya?)


----------



## nealtw

mustangs.................


----------



## havasu

ranch.........


----------



## nealtw

girls..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

working.....


----------



## nealtw

nights............


----------



## slownsteady

knights...................


----------



## havasu

Columbus...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ohio........


----------



## slownsteady

Iowa.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

CornHuskers...


----------



## slownsteady

peapickers......................


----------



## nealtw

how many peas....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

BlackEyePeas


----------



## nealtw

pea soup..............


----------



## slownsteady

DuckSoup.....................


----------



## nealtw

say the secret word
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BPm40HGTk4[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Classic.....


----------



## nealtw

cars...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cargo.......


----------



## nealtw

Pullman............


----------



## havasu

pullfinger...


----------



## nealtw

gag...........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

order.....


----------



## nealtw

up..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lift.......


----------



## havasu

scissor........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Shear......


----------



## havasu

sheep........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wool.........


----------



## havasu

steel.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Magnolia ......


----------



## nealtw

tree......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bark.......


----------



## havasu

bite......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mark.......,


----------



## havasu

Tom.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Turkey....,,


----------



## nealtw

plucker..................


----------



## havasu

mother.......


----------



## nealtw

tucker.............


----------



## havasu

Marshal ....


----------



## nealtw

law................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dog.......


----------



## nealtw

w/ mustard and relish


----------



## oldognewtrick

LunchTime.....


----------



## nealtw

10----------2


----------



## slownsteady

25or6to4...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chicago......


----------



## slownsteady

DaBears!~!!!..................


----------



## slownsteady

Preds-Rangers coming up. Good luck oldog, you'll need it!


----------



## nealtw

fan..................


----------



## slownsteady

dance........................


----------



## nealtw

party..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

AtHavasu's


----------



## havasu

Waitwhatwhere?


----------



## nealtw

whenwhohowmany


----------



## havasu

Solo.......


----------



## nealtw

Han.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Some.......


----------



## nealtw

cab................


----------



## slownsteady

taxi............


----------



## nealtw

Uber..........


----------



## slownsteady

supermen........................


----------



## havasu

ol' dawg.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

MaytagMan....


----------



## havasu

died (of boredom)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dyed......


----------



## slownsteady

inthewool.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sweater.....


----------



## slownsteady

cardigan......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

ButtonUp.....


----------



## havasu

down........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Blackhawk...,


----------



## havasu

Ruger!


(Selfless promotion....http://www.rugertalk.com/forum)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Redhawk.....,


----------



## havasu

10/22.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Plinking.....


----------



## slownsteady

cans......................


----------



## havasu

soda.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fountain......


----------



## havasu

boats......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Donzi........


----------



## havasu

Warlock.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cigarette.....

http://www.cigaretteracing.com/eng/history.php


----------



## havasu

tracker.....


----------



## havasu

butt...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nice.......

Now you know why I love boating...


----------



## havasu

happy ..........


----------



## slownsteady

thrills....................


----------



## havasu

Coppin'feels! (nasty donkey)


----------



## slownsteady

***..................................Jack


----------



## havasu

Daniel's...


----------



## nealtw

***................


----------



## havasu

a*ss*.............?


----------



## nealtw

not fair

won't let me say that.


----------



## havasu

it will if you know how to bypass the language filter 


Oops,,,,,,,,,,BANNED


----------



## nealtw

censored..............


----------



## havasu

selective......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Service.....,


----------



## havasu

secret........


----------



## slownsteady

admirer...................


----------



## havasu

voyeur.....?


----------



## nealtw

lookie-loo...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pervert....,,


----------



## nealtw

yes....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bragging.....,


----------



## nealtw

rights.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Liberties......


----------



## nealtw

Magna Carta..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

JimmyCarter


----------



## nealtw

peanutfarmer.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Peanutbutter


----------



## nealtw

& jelly.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Grape......


----------



## nealtw

wrath...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Vengeance.....


----------



## nealtw

retribution..


----------



## oldognewtrick

EyeForAnEye


----------



## nealtw

retaliation..............


----------



## havasu

payback!..........


----------



## nealtw

paycheck...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Johnny,.......


----------



## nealtw

Lytle...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chicken....


----------



## Chris

Breast........


----------



## nealtw

pump..............


----------



## Chris

Nozzle........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hose.......


----------



## nealtw

rubber.............


----------



## Chris

Prophylactic.


----------



## nealtw

latex..............


----------



## havasu

gloves......


----------



## slownsteady

golden................


----------



## nealtw

girls.........................


----------



## havasu

headaches!


----------



## Chris

Motrin......


----------



## nealtw

Migraine...........


----------



## Chris

Pain......


----------



## nealtw

amputate...........


----------



## Chris

Toes.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Camel......


----------



## nealtw

hump..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Day.......


----------



## nealtw

time..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Zone.......


----------



## nealtw

no parking..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

ExitOnly......


----------



## Chris

Pooper.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

PortaPotty


----------



## Chris

Splashrash.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

SplashDown....


----------



## nealtw

no paper.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Plastic........


----------



## slownsteady

fantastic..................


----------



## nealtw

elastic..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

stretch.......


----------



## nealtw

armstrong..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lance.......


----------



## nealtw

tour..................


----------



## havasu

three


(get it?)


----------



## nealtw

drugs..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

BloodDopping...


----------



## nealtw

loser..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

cheater....


----------



## havasu

bar...........


----------



## nealtw

tavern.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cheers........


----------



## nealtw

hip hip hurray


----------



## oldognewtrick

ForHe'sAJollyGoodFellow


----------



## nealtw

nooneiknow


----------



## slownsteady

nonsense.......................(think about it...no one???????)


----------



## nealtw

retirement party


----------



## slownsteady

geezers.................


----------



## nealtw

thankyou..............


----------



## slownsteady

anytime..................


----------



## nealtw

insolent.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Uncivil.......


----------



## nealtw

barbaric...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Conan.......


----------



## nealtw

Sinbad..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sailor.....


----------



## nealtw

Popeye..........


----------



## havasu

one eye......


----------



## nealtw

Cyclops........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ogre .......,,


----------



## nealtw

mythology...........


----------



## havasu

Santa??????


----------



## nealtw

coal for you..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Scrooge........


----------



## nealtw

bah humbug.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

AChristmasCarol

You do that well Neal, you been hanging out with havasu way to long...


----------



## nealtw

practice

evan you could learn it


----------



## oldognewtrick

MakesPerfect

Are you kidding, I could teach the class.


----------



## nealtw

acknowledged............

not surprised


----------



## oldognewtrick

Flattery......


----------



## nealtw

flatulence............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gas..............


----------



## nealtw

natural.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Disaster......

Reminds me, did you hear about the lady who backed her car into the giant fan? 


Dis-assed-her...


----------



## nealtw

Half-assed

Is what they called the shingle sawer that backed into the trimmer


----------



## slownsteady

clumsy................


----------



## oldognewtrick

awkward.....


----------



## nealtw

backward..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

backdraft.....


----------



## nealtw

damper...................


----------



## slownsteady

diaper................


----------



## havasu

messy.......


----------



## nealtw

depends............


----------



## havasu

^experienced?


----------



## nealtw

talk to Oldog


----------



## havasu

He was too busy changing his depends to talk to. 


Word:  spoken


----------



## nealtw

so you had to be brief


----------



## havasu

tidy-whities


----------



## nealtw

thong............


----------



## slownsteady

remember when a thong was a beach shoe?

word: sandal


----------



## nealtw

flipflop

they were the same size .


----------



## oldognewtrick

Splish-Splash


----------



## nealtw

puddlejumper..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

BungeeJumper


----------



## nealtw

anklebiter............


----------



## havasu

kneehightoagrasshopper


----------



## nealtw

rugrat................


----------



## havasu

crumbcatcher


----------



## nealtw

dustmop..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

DustBuster.....


----------



## nealtw

roomba................


----------



## oldognewtrick

RoomMate......


----------



## nealtw

newtrick............


----------



## havasu

prostitute?....


----------



## nealtw

nice talk..........:hide:


----------



## havasu

talkingisextra,Ipresume?


----------



## oldognewtrick

TalkingHeads


----------



## nealtw

hatholders........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hat Trick....


----------



## nealtw

Goal, assist and fight


----------



## oldognewtrick

BobbyOre......


----------



## nealtw

Gordie Howe  .hat trick


----------



## slownsteady

GeneralHowe.......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

HowNowBrownCow


----------



## slownsteady

chocolatemilk...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

MilkShake...


----------



## havasu

Californiashake


----------



## slownsteady

ShakedownStreet................


----------



## oldognewtrick

ShakeDownCruise


----------



## slownsteady

cruisin'forabruisin'........


----------



## oldognewtrick

HeadedToTheWoodShed


----------



## Chris

Wackinit!!!!!


----------



## slownsteady

errrr....that may mean something else

word: weedwhacker


----------



## nealtw

Chris................


----------



## oldognewtrick

extraordinaire


----------



## nealtw

everyreadybunny


----------



## havasu

vibrator?....


----------



## Chris

Concrete......


----------



## havasu

(nice save!...)


mixer


----------



## oldognewtrick

TonicWater


----------



## Chris

Gin............................


----------



## havasu

Beefeater......


----------



## Chris

Vegetarian.......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Word. 

Vegetarian; Indian word for bad Hunter


----------



## nealtw

games...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Board.......;


----------



## nealtw

not excited..........


----------



## havasu

exhilarating


----------



## oldognewtrick

ColdShower...


----------



## nealtw

hypothermia...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

hypodermic ........


----------



## nealtw

poke.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fun.......


----------



## nealtw

times....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ridgemont.......,


----------



## nealtw

high...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Buzzed.......


----------



## nealtw

in....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Spite.......


----------



## nealtw

spit................


----------



## Chris

Seeds.......


----------



## havasu

Johnnyapple........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Juice.......


----------



## nealtw

120volts............


----------



## oldognewtrick

electrifying


----------



## nealtw

wired.............


----------



## havasu

amphetamines...


----------



## oldognewtrick

speed........


----------



## nealtw

uppers............


----------



## oldognewtrick

dentures...


----------



## nealtw

liner..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

ocean......


----------



## nealtw

Queen mary............


----------



## oldognewtrick

QueenLatifa


----------



## nealtw

busy................


----------



## havasu

beaver....


----------



## nealtw

Dam................


----------



## Chris

Straight......


----------



## havasu

talk........


----------



## nealtw

is cheap...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

discount........


----------



## nealtw

as is...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

No Warranty.....


----------



## slownsteady

eBay....................


----------



## nealtw

craigslist...............


----------



## havasu

Shopping. ..


----------



## slownsteady

wife..................


----------



## nealtw

mother

You know she is a mother when she is helping the kids look for the candies she ate last night.


----------



## slownsteady

trucker......................


----------



## nealtw

tripper............


----------



## oldognewtrick

RoadTrip......


----------



## nealtw

ontheroadagain................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Willie......


----------



## slownsteady

pecker......................


----------



## nealtw

woody..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

SurfsUp........


----------



## nealtw

49ers.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

GoldMiners


----------



## nealtw

rush.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Limbaugh .....


----------



## nealtw

radio.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Talk......


----------



## nealtw

rich.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Famous......


----------



## nealtw

Trump.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Card........


----------



## nealtw

wild...............


----------



## slownsteady

mushrooms....................

I hope everyone had a great thanksgiving.


----------



## nealtw

fungi

some of us worked today.


----------



## slownsteady

Not thanksgiving in Canada? That was back in October??

Algae.........


----------



## nealtw

red tide.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

HighTide......


----------



## Chris

Water........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Works.........


----------



## nealtw

pressure.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Treated......


----------



## havasu

wood.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Boat........


----------



## nealtw

Hole in water to poor money into.

oars.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Row........


----------



## slownsteady

hedge.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Funds.........


----------



## slownsteady

arelow.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Junkbonds........


----------



## slownsteady

JamesBond..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Goldfinger....


----------



## slownsteady

ringfinger................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ringo........


----------



## slownsteady

Johnny.....................


----------



## havasu

toilet.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

PottyMouth


----------



## havasu

no,youare!


----------



## oldognewtrick

flattery......


----------



## slownsteady

cutlery................


----------



## nealtw

sword...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Saber.........


----------



## nealtw

tooth............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hounds.........


----------



## nealtw

Baskervilles..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

SherlockHolmes


----------



## slownsteady

Watson....................


----------



## nealtw

gloves

Watson gloves, made in Canada


----------



## slownsteady

goldengloves........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rocky........


----------



## nealtw

creed.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

apostle........


----------



## nealtw

messenger.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

instant........


----------



## nealtw

coffee....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

filter.......


----------



## nealtw

air...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

supply.........


----------



## nealtw

demand..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

economics.......


----------



## nealtw

skewed...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Manipulated ......


----------



## slownsteady

cookedbooks.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

BettyCrocker


----------



## slownsteady

DavyCrockett................


----------



## oldognewtrick

JoeCocker.....


----------



## slownsteady

bathroomwindow.....................


----------



## nealtw

obscured..............


----------



## slownsteady

filtered..............


----------



## nealtw

view.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Scenic .....


----------



## nealtw

vista..........


----------



## havasu

paint........


----------



## nealtw

art.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Garfunkle......


----------



## havasu

bridge........


----------



## slownsteady

denture.......................


----------



## Chris

Implant.......


----------



## slownsteady

breast.................(well, someone had to say it!)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chicken........


----------



## nealtw

little............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Richard......


----------



## nealtw

piano....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Man........


----------



## slownsteady

Billy.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

goat.......


----------



## slownsteady

nanny...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

state.......


----------



## slownsteady

ofmind...............


----------



## nealtw

Ny................


----------



## slownsteady

NY,NY, whatawonderfultown.........(the Bronx is up & the battery down)


----------



## nealtw

five point.............


----------



## slownsteady

buck(?)............................


----------



## nealtw

doe......................

five points is in N. Y. was not so wonderfull


----------



## oldognewtrick

Money........


----------



## nealtw

rupees................


----------



## oldognewtrick

foreign.....


----------



## nealtw

exchange..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

gift........


----------



## nealtw

horse.............


----------



## slownsteady

stallion..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Italian.....


----------



## slownsteady

sausage..............


----------



## nealtw

Mussolini..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ravioli ......


----------



## nealtw

pasta.............


----------



## havasu

Chef Boyardee


----------



## slownsteady

MamaLeone.................


----------



## nealtw

pizza.................


----------



## slownsteady

delivery.............


----------



## nealtw

man.............


----------



## slownsteady

manniquin...................


----------



## nealtw

Dummy......................


----------



## slownsteady

politician................


----------



## nealtw

increasingly...........


----------



## havasu

stubborn.......


----------



## nealtw

bombastic............


----------



## slownsteady

Cruz.......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

missile.......


----------



## nealtw

aimed.................at you


----------



## havasu

frightening...


----------



## slownsteady

spooky..................


----------



## nealtw

casper......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wyoming .......


----------



## nealtw

Cheyenne	..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Navajo......


----------



## nealtw

southwest...........


----------



## slownsteady

hopi...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

BunnyRabbit


----------



## nealtw

bugs.................


----------



## slownsteady

roadkill...................


----------



## nealtw

dinner...........


----------



## slownsteady

bell.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bell.....,,


----------



## slownsteady

dingdong.....................


----------



## nealtw

2 ringy dingies..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

AndAPartridgeInAPairTree


----------



## slownsteady

PartridgeFamily.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

FamilyFued


----------



## slownsteady

Foofighters.......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

JetFighters.....


----------



## slownsteady

jetFuel..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

GeorgeJetson


----------



## slownsteady

Cogswell'sCogs...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

SpacelySprockets


----------



## slownsteady

ToadTheWetSprocket...................


----------



## nealtw

walk on water..


----------



## oldognewtrick

SmokeOnTheWater...


----------



## nealtw

Tonawanda..


----------



## oldognewtrick

FishCalledWanda


----------



## nealtw

Sykes................


----------



## slownsteady

Psychic.....................


----------



## nealtw

Psycho...............


----------



## havasu

Bitch (from hell!)


----------



## nealtw

pitbull.............


----------



## slownsteady

entertainer.................


----------



## nealtw

Pérez....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hilton....,


----------



## nealtw

hotels..............


----------



## slownsteady

Hostels.................


----------



## havasu

environment...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Environmental


----------



## slownsteady

catastrophe.........................


----------



## nealtw

flood................


----------



## havasu

lights.......


----------



## nealtw

nights............


----------



## havasu

move............


----------



## nealtw

on up................


----------



## havasu

Jefferson.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Thomas.......


----------



## nealtw

Magnum..................


----------



## havasu

shotgun...


----------



## slownsteady

JuniorWalker&TheAllstars......................


----------



## nealtw

Pucker up buttercup


----------



## slownsteady

Wehardlyevenknoweachother........

(or did you mean "Build me Up, Buttercup"


----------



## nealtw

What does it take
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ELlFoXuRVg[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

Good post. I never heard that one.

word: Marigolds................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Blossoms .......


----------



## slownsteady

Gin.......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

rummy .........


----------



## slownsteady

stoner...................


----------



## nealtw

rockstar......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

rocketman......


----------



## nealtw

beatles
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvIzu_WUP80[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

BeetleJuice


----------



## nealtw

Deetzes .............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Keaton.......


----------



## slownsteady

betelgeuse


----------



## nealtw

w a y  out  m a n


----------



## oldognewtrick

WaylonJennings


----------



## havasu

Willie 

(best singing duet IMHO) 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvZeYDBY4fw[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wonka........


----------



## slownsteady

goldenticket.............


----------



## nealtw

Tomorrowland


----------



## oldognewtrick

WalleyWorld


----------



## nealtw

roller coaster...


----------



## oldognewtrick

RollerDerby


----------



## slownsteady

skankychicksinhelmets................


----------



## nealtw

newtongirls


----------



## slownsteady

correct.................


----------



## nealtw

occasionally...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

onceinabluemoon


----------



## nealtw

harvestmoon..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Moonshine....


----------



## nealtw

ethanol............


----------



## oldognewtrick

BadGas.........


----------



## slownsteady

peptobismo...........


----------



## havasu

plopplopfizzfizz


----------



## oldognewtrick

Relief .......


----------



## slownsteady

welfare...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

state.......


----------



## slownsteady

ofChaos.........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

LandOfConfussion


----------



## nealtw

U.s.a.............................


----------



## slownsteady

Usaf...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

ThunderBirds...


----------



## slownsteady

Supercar........................


----------



## nealtw

hyper-expensive


----------



## havasu

hyperactive....


----------



## nealtw

Energizer Bunny


----------



## oldognewtrick

EasterBunny


----------



## slownsteady

PlayboyBunny...................


----------



## havasu

playboybunny


----------



## slownsteady

PlayboyMansion........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Marilyn Manson


----------



## havasu

freak........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Out.........


----------



## slownsteady

house.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Broke........


----------



## slownsteady

thebank................


----------



## oldognewtrick

SavingsAndLoan


----------



## havasu

Association


----------



## oldognewtrick

HomeOwners


----------



## slownsteady

cavemen...............


----------



## zannej

captain (I just thought of the "captain caaaaaaaaaavemaaaaan" thing).


----------



## slownsteady

Hey Zannej! Where 'ya been?


----------



## havasu

Kangaroo...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wallaby .......


----------



## slownsteady

Wallygator.................


----------



## zannej

alligator_clips

slownsteady, been having 'net problems and haven't been online as much but also have been busy with stuff around the house and driving people places and all that fun stuff.


----------



## nealtw

paraphernalia


----------



## slownsteady

stuff.........................


----------



## nealtw

things.............


----------



## zannej

thingamabobs..........


----------



## nealtw

whatsits...........


----------



## slownsteady

sitsOut................


----------



## oldognewtrick

sitsbath ......


----------



## nealtw

bidet...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

G'Day

to you too...


----------



## nealtw

sitonit.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ouch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nealtw

whimp..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bully...,,,,


----------



## nealtw

lunchmoney????

Got the popcorn ready? the clown car will be arriving soon.


----------



## oldognewtrick

PocketChange


----------



## nealtw

pocketwatch


----------



## slownsteady

iWatch.................

sorry to interrupt you two!


----------



## nealtw

about time.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

^^slacking


----------



## nealtw

slacker................


----------



## havasu

radio............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fm............


----------



## nealtw

rush................


----------



## oldognewtrick

SpiritOfTheRadio


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Tq-UsaRchI[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

angel

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mJfzv7YK0E[/ame]

Partied with this band a few times


----------



## oldognewtrick

Guardian.....


----------



## nealtw

Ga'Hoole..............


----------



## slownsteady

Universe.................


----------



## nealtw

space, with rocks


----------



## slownsteady

asteroids.................


----------



## nealtw

moonbeam..............


----------



## slownsteady

MoonUnitZappa..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

MoonLanding


----------



## slownsteady

hoax.........................


----------



## nealtw

peak oil................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Myth.........


----------



## nealtw

birthers................


----------



## oldognewtrick

ConspiracyTheory


----------



## slownsteady

theoryofrelativity..............


----------



## nealtw

quantum..........


----------



## slownsteady

wampom........(heap good!)


----------



## nealtw

barter...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barber......


----------



## nealtw

quartet............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Quarter.....


----------



## nealtw

pounder.............


----------



## slownsteady

harder......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

MakingEndsMeet


----------



## nealtw

budget..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

RentACar...


----------



## nealtw

u haul........


----------



## slownsteady

Pods...................


----------



## nealtw

hotel...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

NoTell.........


----------



## nealtw

Las Vegas........


----------



## slownsteady

LostWages..................


----------



## nealtw

Reno.................


----------



## slownsteady

renal.....................


----------



## nealtw

kidney..........


----------



## slownsteady

pie................


----------



## nealtw

chicken pot............


----------



## zannej

Tyson..........


----------



## nealtw

mike.............


----------



## slownsteady

ear....................


----------



## nealtw

nibble  ..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

LoveBites....


----------



## nealtw

sharkbite.................


----------



## havasu

leaks..........


----------



## slownsteady

depends...................


----------



## nealtw

briefs.................


----------



## slownsteady

legal.................(I think we've been here before...?)


----------



## nealtw

beagle...............you care?


----------



## slownsteady

I _always_ care.


----------



## nealtw

carefully...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fearfully.....


----------



## nealtw

willfully....................


----------



## slownsteady

wistfully.................


----------



## nealtw

wishfull...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

MagicLamp....


----------



## nealtw

lavalamp..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

groovy .......


----------



## nealtw

paisley................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Brad.......


----------



## slownsteady

staple.................


----------



## nealtw

crown...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

BurgerKing


----------



## nealtw

where's the beef..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wendy's......


----------



## nealtw

peter pan.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

PeanutButter


----------



## nealtw

smooth..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Crunchy.....


----------



## nealtw

granola.......


----------



## slownsteady

canolli...............


----------



## nealtw

little tube.............


----------



## havasu

boob tube....


----------



## nealtw

inner tube...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

OuterLimits


----------



## nealtw

speedlimits..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Boundaries


----------



## nealtw

big wall.................


----------



## havasu

Trump!......


----------



## slownsteady

clown..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Circus.......


----------



## nealtw

explosive..................


----------



## slownsteady

oldognewtrick said:


> Circus.......



The whole presidential campaign.

word: rhetoric...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

SameOldSameOldBS


----------



## nealtw

discourse................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Golf Course.....


----------



## slownsteady

golfcart......................


----------



## nealtw

races..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Horse.....,


----------



## nealtw

whisperer.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

SweetNothings


----------



## nealtw

hrt......................


----------



## slownsteady

hertz..........................


----------



## nealtw

painless.................


----------



## slownsteady

anesthetic......................


----------



## nealtw

freezing..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Frozen.......


----------



## nealtw

solid..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

state.......


----------



## nealtw

secrets................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Victoria's.......


----------



## slownsteady

Queen......................


----------



## havasu

England.....


----------



## slownsteady

british...................


----------



## havasu

Bulldog (a bar up the street from me)


----------



## slownsteady

Shepherd............................


----------



## oldognewtrick

German.........


----------



## havasu

sauerkraut


----------



## slownsteady

hotdog.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

OldDog ......


----------



## slownsteady

HoundDog.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

AndAGreatBigHoundDogHowdyToYou


----------



## slownsteady

HuckleberryHound...................(?)


----------



## oldognewtrick

MyDarlingClementine


----------



## slownsteady

HenryFonda..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jane.........


----------



## slownsteady

Tarzan..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

JungleJim....


----------



## slownsteady

JimBowie....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

JamesBrown


----------



## slownsteady

GodfatherOfSoul.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wo! I feel good, I knew that I would now
I feel good, I knew that I would now
So good, so good, I got you


----------



## zannej

(I got you)Babe......


----------



## havasu

buff!..........

http://www.tmz.com/2015/01/23/chaz-bono-photo/


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bruce.....


----------



## havasu

troubled...


----------



## zannej

waters..............


----------



## havasu

muddy.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Roger.......


----------



## nealtw

dodger................


----------



## oldognewtrick

stadium......


----------



## slownsteady

Rabbit..................

Chaz is chiseled?? Out of what?


----------



## oldognewtrick

cottontail.....


----------



## nealtw

Bunnies.        .........:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Playboy........


----------



## nealtw

monthly............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Newsstand.....


----------



## havasu

anddeliver...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ups.............


----------



## nealtw

cups.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Reeses........


----------



## nealtw

Hershey..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pennsylvania


----------



## slownsteady

groundhogs...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Punxsutawney


----------



## slownsteady

PunkRock.....................


----------



## nealtw

stone age....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

StoneHedge.....


----------



## nealtw

stonehenge.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

spellcheck....


----------



## havasu

Nazi...........


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> spellcheck....



no stonehedge is wine I was going to the next word

soup


----------



## oldognewtrick

chowder.....


----------



## havasu

corn.........


----------



## nealtw

cob..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

CobbleStone


----------



## havasu

Stonehenge....


----------



## oldognewtrick

RollingStones


----------



## havasu

Zeppelin...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pink Floyd....


----------



## nealtw

moss.....................


----------



## havasu

GreenDay...


----------



## oldognewtrick

PayDay......


----------



## havasu

DorisDay

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7j8wa9sWOE[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

allday...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

AllNight.....


----------



## nealtw

once a night is enough


----------



## havasu

monthly


----------



## oldognewtrick

DateNight...


----------



## nealtw

yearly..................


----------



## slownsteady

annual.............


----------



## nealtw

crop................


----------



## slownsteady

circle.....................


----------



## nealtw

geometry..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

GeeI'mATree. &#128514;


----------



## nealtw

leaves...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Leafs.........


----------



## havasu

Maple......

(Go Toronto!)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Syrup.

Yeah, that's not working out real well, even with Babcock


----------



## nealtw

flapjacks...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

JumpingJackFlash


----------



## havasu

(guess)........


----------



## nealtw

stones ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,again


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kidney......


----------



## havasu

shape.......


----------



## slownsteady

shifter.......................


----------



## nealtw

gear.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Scuba...........


----------



## nealtw

tank................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fish.........


----------



## nealtw

sword................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Excalibur. .....,,


----------



## nealtw

Studebaker............


----------



## oldognewtrick

RustyBaker.....


----------



## nealtw

oldstove............


----------



## oldognewtrick

HomeHomeOnTheRange


----------



## nealtw

cowboy..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

GeneAutry.......

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80NoPLp-Zl0&list=RD80NoPLp-Zl0#t=26[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

American League


----------



## oldognewtrick

AmericanGraffiti


----------



## nealtw

apple pie....


----------



## slownsteady

AmericanPie......................


----------



## nealtw

same...................


----------



## slownsteady

...S**t,different_day...............


----------



## nealtw

groundhog...............


----------



## slownsteady

rodent................


----------



## nealtw

beaver................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dam..........


----------



## nealtw

it..............


----------



## havasu

cousin....


----------



## nealtw

redneckwife


----------



## oldognewtrick

RedNeckYachtClub


----------



## nealtw

springbreak............


----------



## oldognewtrick

PanamaCityBeach


----------



## nealtw

dirtyoldmen............


----------



## oldognewtrick

LivingLarge


----------



## nealtw

fat................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tuesday.......


----------



## nealtw

Wild.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Minnesota.....


----------



## nealtw

vikings....................


----------



## slownsteady

Norwegians.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Norsemen ...,,,


----------



## nealtw

horsemen..................


----------



## slownsteady

apocalypse............


----------



## oldognewtrick

ZombieAttack


----------



## nealtw

mythology................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Greek......


----------



## nealtw

salad.............


----------



## havasu

green.....


----------



## nealtw

clothesline....................

looked like it fit.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Giant.......


----------



## nealtw

veggies..........


----------



## havasu

rhubarb  ......?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pie.......

My grandma use to make rhubarb pie for me on my birthday. Love it.


----------



## zannej

3.14 (I put pie originally, but oldog beat me to it).


----------



## nealtw

22/7.....................


----------



## havasu

truthbetold (3.14159265358979323846264338327950288)


----------



## oldognewtrick

3:16


..........


----------



## nealtw

March,16..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

IdesOfMarch


----------



## nealtw

late...................


----------



## slownsteady

night.................


----------



## nealtw

crawler..................


----------



## slownsteady

trawler...................


----------



## nealtw

brawler............


----------



## slownsteady

boxer..............


----------



## nealtw

Creed...........


----------



## havasu

enceclearwaterrevival

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9KKo8mZ5Eo[/ame]

love it!


----------



## oldognewtrick

GreatfulDead

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pafY6sZt0FE[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

new and improved


----------



## havasu

stilldeadthough!


----------



## nealtw

still walking............


----------



## havasu

Walkingtall

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSLGUgVCScw[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

shortwalk..............


----------



## zannej

shortbread....


----------



## nealtw

christmascake


----------



## slownsteady

mistletoe....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

ChristmasCheer


----------



## slownsteady

cheerful...............


----------



## nealtw

drunk................


----------



## oldognewtrick

punch.......


----------



## havasu

Judy........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Judge.......


----------



## slownsteady

SammyDavisJr..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

SammyHaggar


----------



## nealtw

Red Rocker.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

RedSkelton......


----------



## nealtw

Clem Kadiddlehopper..........................sp???????????


----------



## oldognewtrick

Clementine


----------



## nealtw

the new orange.....................


----------



## havasu

is the new black


----------



## nealtw

Rachel Dolezal...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Liar,liar,pantsonfire


----------



## nealtw

wannabe.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pretender

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyM8NVl4yBY&list=RDFyM8NVl4yBY&index=1[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

motown...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mohair........


----------



## nealtw

cardigan.....................


----------



## slownsteady

Madigan...........


----------



## nealtw

slownsteady said:


> Madigan...........



You've been digging in the back yard again.

lardigan


----------



## havasu

lardass....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-lardass-iPhone-autocorrected-Kardashian.html


----------



## slownsteady

autocorrect............


----------



## nealtw

spellcheck.......................


----------



## slownsteady

Neal'sbestfriend...........


----------



## nealtw

but the *pronunciation* is perfect


----------



## oldognewtrick

opinion....


----------



## nealtw

entitled.................


----------



## slownsteady

not so sure aboot that..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Workboots....


----------



## slownsteady

hikingBoots............


----------



## oldognewtrick

ABootTime.....


----------



## havasu

bootylicious.


----------



## slownsteady

bootiful............................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bootycall.....&#128563;


----------



## slownsteady

crankcall...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Crankshaft


----------



## slownsteady

elevatorshaft.................


----------



## glock26USMC

Elevator. ....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Otis.......


----------



## havasu

Redding....


----------



## oldognewtrick

DockOfTheBay


----------



## havasu

TopGun........


----------



## oldognewtrick

QuickDrawMcGraw


----------



## havasu

DrPhil......


----------



## slownsteady

I'lldothethinnin'aroundhere.


----------



## havasu

Pastbehaviorpredictsfuturebehavior


----------



## oldognewtrick

Physcoblahblahblah


----------



## slownsteady

KaBong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

BabaLooey.....,,


----------



## slownsteady

HowardStern......................


----------



## nealtw

shock jock...............


----------



## slownsteady

jockstrap..................


----------



## nealtw

suspenders............


----------



## havasu

bridge...........


----------



## nealtw

truss.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

beam.......


----------



## havasu

Jim.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jack.......


----------



## zannej

Daniels..............


----------



## slownsteady

Charlie...................


----------



## havasu

Chan.......


----------



## slownsteady

numberoneson....................


----------



## zannej

murderbydeath (its a movie that makes fun of Charlie Chan and the rest of the mystery characters)


----------



## havasu

provocative


----------



## oldognewtrick

alluring.......


----------



## slownsteady

attractive............
(great cast in Murder By Death, BTW)


----------



## oldognewtrick

FatalAttraction


----------



## slownsteady

BlackWidow....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Spider.........


----------



## havasu

Fiat.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chrysler......


----------



## havasu

Jeep..........


----------



## zannej

Cherokee........


----------



## slownsteady

Ojibwa.......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Casinos.......


----------



## glock26USMC

Gambling. .....


----------



## slownsteady

Bling....................


----------



## nealtw

bingo..............


----------



## havasu

parlor......


----------



## nealtw

games............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hunger.......


----------



## nealtw

pains.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

window.......


----------



## slownsteady

dressing.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Salad.......


----------



## nealtw

bowl.............


----------



## havasu

strike.........


----------



## nealtw

gutter................


----------



## slownsteady

spare..........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

change.........


----------



## nealtw

oil............


----------



## havasu

well...........


----------



## nealtw

water..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wheel.......


----------



## nealtw

rotate................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Clockwise .......


----------



## havasu

leftyloosy....


----------



## nealtw

nuts.................


----------



## slownsteady

kick................:hide:


----------



## nealtw

punt............


----------



## oldognewtrick

return.......


----------



## slownsteady

McArthur.......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Park.......


----------



## nealtw

Bailey........................103


----------



## slownsteady

Bill (bailey)


----------



## nealtw

Buzzcocks............


----------



## havasu

vibrators? (just a wild *** guess)


----------



## nealtw

shuttlecock..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

cock-a-doodle-do


----------



## nealtw

rooster.............


----------



## havasu

Cogburn...


----------



## nealtw

Marion Mitchell Morrison


----------



## slownsteady

VanMorrison......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

JimMorrison


----------



## nealtw

Doors........................


----------



## slownsteady

ToniMorrison.............


----------



## nealtw

writer...............


----------



## slownsteady

paperback..............


----------



## nealtw

The White Album


----------



## oldognewtrick

PolarBearInASnowStorm


----------



## nealtw

blank.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Blanket......


----------



## nealtw

beach............


----------



## havasu

Palm.......


----------



## nealtw

tree.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Joshua ........


----------



## slownsteady

U2.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Inxs.........


----------



## slownsteady

InkSpots....................(where else could I go after four letters that don't even make a word?!)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pffffftttttt.....


----------



## nealtw

..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Homer.......


----------



## nealtw

Gomer..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

JimNabors.....


----------



## nealtw

golly............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sgt.Carter......


----------



## nealtw

Miss Bunny..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

EasterBunny


----------



## nealtw

egg hunt..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

HelenHunt...


----------



## slownsteady

HuntzHall...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hall-n-Oates


----------



## slownsteady

Oatmeal...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cookies.....


----------



## slownsteady

crumbs...................


----------



## havasu

bread...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Butter.....


----------



## nealtw

milk..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

UdderlyRidiculous


----------



## nealtw

anyone you know


----------



## oldognewtrick

Affirmative

InspectorD


----------



## nealtw

positive........?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Terminal .....


----------



## nealtw

bus.................


----------



## slownsteady

express.............


----------



## havasu

lunch......


----------



## nealtw

10 to 1..............


----------



## slownsteady

happyHour...............


----------



## havasu

9 to 5.......


----------



## nealtw

Dolly Parton...........


----------



## havasu

country ( * )  ( * )


----------



## nealtw

hills.........


----------



## havasu

mountains...


----------



## nealtw

peaks..................


----------



## slownsteady

a-boo...........................


----------



## nealtw

peeping tom...........


----------



## slownsteady

thumb...................


----------



## nealtw

nail..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Finish........


----------



## nealtw

end.............


----------



## havasu

bottom.......


----------



## nealtw

deep...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Blue Sea.....


----------



## nealtw

blue lagoon..........


----------



## havasu

beautiful...


----------



## nealtw

British Columbia
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8Ep7wSGMw4[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

propaganda...........from the north.


----------



## nealtw

promotion...........


----------



## slownsteady

raise.................


----------



## nealtw

lift............


----------



## slownsteady

andSeparate................


----------



## nealtw

wonderbra............


----------



## oldognewtrick

WonderBar.......


----------



## nealtw

pry...............


----------



## slownsteady

meddle.................


----------



## havasu

oftheroad?


----------



## nealtw

Pink Floyd.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

DarkSideOfTheMoon


----------



## slownsteady

(definitely near the top of my top ten list)

breathe...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

LearningTo Fly

My all time favorite group.


----------



## nealtw

Tom Petty...................... which is the dark side of the moon?


----------



## slownsteady

('nuff said)

new word; FullMoonFever


----------



## oldognewtrick

PettyCoatJunction

You've never been there?


----------



## slownsteady

...just down the road a piece from Oldog:beer:


----------



## nealtw

Kate Bradley

i was drunk.


----------



## oldognewtrick

BradleyFightingVehicle

Was or is?


----------



## slownsteady

"*I is drunk*"? That can't be right.


----------



## nealtw

Tank

must be that marecan english


----------



## slownsteady

Tank is a good word. Goes with both 'Bradley fighting vehicle' and 'drunk'

word: fish.................


----------



## nealtw

crab...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

cake


yah, you been doing that a lot since you retired...


----------



## slownsteady

frosting..............


----------



## nealtw

icing...............

I've been so busy doing nothing I don't have time to relax.


----------



## oldognewtrick

ThePuck........


----------



## nealtw

face off....................your end.


----------



## oldognewtrick

BlueLine.......


----------



## nealtw

slapshot...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

PenaltyBox.....


----------



## nealtw

tripping..............?


----------



## oldognewtrick

DayTripper....,


----------



## nealtw

back............ to the white album.


----------



## havasu

Number nine


----------



## oldognewtrick

LovePotion......


----------



## nealtw

The Clovers..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

FourLeaf.....


----------



## nealtw

Salad.................


----------



## havasu

egg..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Head.......


----------



## havasu

decline.....


----------



## nealtw

recline...........


----------



## slownsteady

incline..............


----------



## nealtw

climb..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

EveryMtn.........


----------



## nealtw

only the small ones


----------



## havasu

arthritis...


----------



## slownsteady

aches.............


----------



## havasu

pains.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hunger......


----------



## nealtw

games.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

BaseBall.......


----------



## nealtw

league................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Minor.........


----------



## nealtw

Muckstickoperator..................Chris


----------



## oldognewtrick

MuckBoots.....


----------



## nealtw

sheep locks


----------



## oldognewtrick

GoldieLocks....


----------



## slownsteady

GoldieHawn.............


----------



## havasu

blond......


----------



## slownsteady

PanamaRed......................


----------



## havasu

Acapulco Gold


----------



## oldognewtrick

GoldenNugget


----------



## Chris

Casino........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Royale.............


----------



## havasu

flush......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Straight.......


----------



## havasu

plumb..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Plumber.......


----------



## slownsteady

Liquid.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fluid.........


----------



## havasu

motion.....


----------



## Chris

Lotion....


----------



## oldognewtrick

GoldBond......


----------



## slownsteady

JamesBond...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

JamesBrown


----------



## slownsteady

JimBrown................


----------



## oldognewtrick

JimBeam......


----------



## havasu

Jimdandy...


----------



## oldognewtrick

JimBelushi....


----------



## slownsteady

JimmyPage.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

JimmyHendrix


----------



## slownsteady

Experience..................


----------



## zannej

points (like experience points in Dungeons & Dragons).


----------



## slownsteady

spears..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Britney .....,


----------



## slownsteady

GreatBritain...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

GreatDane.....


----------



## zannej

Danish.......


----------



## slownsteady

prune....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Juice.....


----------



## nealtw

Orenthal James


----------



## slownsteady

murderer.......................


----------



## nealtw

acquitted..........


----------



## zannej

acquiesced......


----------



## nealtw

excepted..............


----------



## havasu

rejected...


----------



## nealtw

injected.......


----------



## havasu

fuel.........


----------



## nealtw

pump...........


----------



## zannej

jet.............


----------



## nealtw

boat.............


----------



## slownsteady

load...................


----------



## nealtw

re-load.................


----------



## havasu

round.....


----------



## nealtw

about............


----------



## oldognewtrick

time........


----------



## nealtw

for what.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

retirement....


----------



## nealtw

it's demanding............


----------



## slownsteady

about time for another round:beer:

refill.......................


----------



## nealtw

replenish........


----------



## slownsteady

rejuvinate..................


----------



## nealtw

rebuild..........


----------



## slownsteady

neverending.....................


----------



## nealtw

neverneverland


----------



## zannej

Peter...........


----------



## nealtw

piper...........


----------



## havasu

picked.........


----------



## nealtw

peppers............


----------



## havasu

pickled....?


----------



## nealtw

eggs............


----------



## havasu

pair.........?


----------



## nealtw

twins.......?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Minnesota ....,


----------



## nealtw

timberwolves


----------



## slownsteady

coyotes...............


----------



## nealtw

ugly................


----------



## slownsteady

fruit...............


----------



## nealtw

Cherimoya............


----------



## slownsteady

cherrybomb...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Muffler.......


----------



## havasu

Ducttape....


----------



## oldognewtrick

babysitter.....


----------



## slownsteady

forumAdmin...............


----------



## nealtw

god. .......................


----------



## havasu

walkinonwater


----------



## nealtw

surfing............


----------



## havasu

Butthole 

(hay, everyone has heard of the Butthole Surfers, and their famous songs!)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwknFJpjl9g[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

surfers...............


----------



## havasu

dude........


----------



## slownsteady

ranch................


----------



## havasu

dressing.....


----------



## nealtw

you wear dresses?


----------



## zannej

DennisRodman......


----------



## oldognewtrick

BruceJenner...


----------



## zannej

goldmedal................


----------



## oldognewtrick

GoldenGirl......


----------



## nealtw

White............


----------



## havasu

flour......


----------



## nealtw

bread...........


----------



## havasu

Dough.........


----------



## nealtw

bake...............


----------



## slownsteady

clam..............


----------



## nealtw

up...............


----------



## havasu

tight......


----------



## nealtw

voters..........


----------



## havasu

failure....


----------



## nealtw

garrenteed..........


----------



## slownsteady

limited................


----------



## zannej

edition.............


----------



## slownsteady

subtraction................


----------



## applebear

Division.............


----------



## slownsteady

brigade.................

(welcome back Applebear. How's it going?)


----------



## nealtw

divvy up............


----------



## Chris

Lotto.........


----------



## nealtw

dreamer..............


----------



## havasu

optimistic


----------



## zannej

OptimusPrime.............


----------



## nealtw

sorry.............loosers


----------



## oldognewtrick

CantMissWhatYouNeverHad


----------



## havasu

Dreamer


(I thought you were hunting Tom?)


----------



## nealtw

aliens............


----------



## Chris

Illegal.....


----------



## nealtw

sick eagles..............


----------



## slownsteady

why would anyone want to hunt Tom?


DDT...................


----------



## nealtw

only when he is lost


----------



## slownsteady

...most of the time?


----------



## nealtw

It is confussing when you live at the corner of walk and don't walk


----------



## havasu

hilarious...


----------



## nealtw

boisterous..


----------



## slownsteady

shenanigans...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

antics........


----------



## nealtw

caper..............


----------



## slownsteady

spice..................


----------



## nealtw

nutmeg.............


----------



## slownsteady

nutjob................


----------



## zannej

nutbar............


----------



## oldognewtrick

NutHouse......


----------



## havasu

AnimalHouse


----------



## slownsteady

Fraternity................


----------



## nealtw

brotherhood.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Klan..........


----------



## nealtw

gunn clan..............


----------



## slownsteady

OBrotherWhereArtThou


----------



## nealtw

Scotland..........


----------



## slownsteady

GreatBritain....................


----------



## nealtw

Queen................


----------



## oldognewtrick

BohemianRhapsody


----------



## slownsteady

Bicycle.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

PlayingCards...


----------



## nealtw

4cycle.....................thanks


----------



## slownsteady

icecycle............


----------



## havasu

shaveice...


----------



## nealtw

snowcone.............


----------



## havasu

trafficcone


----------



## oldognewtrick

ConeHeads.....

We are from France.....:


----------



## nealtw

frog....................


----------



## havasu

leg..........


----------



## slownsteady

dogleg.......................


----------



## zannej

lifting............


----------



## slownsteady

weight.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gross.......


----------



## slownsteady

dozen.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bakers.......


----------



## slownsteady

Ginger...................[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3yDealMJt4[/ame]


----------



## EMD47

Complete......


----------



## slownsteady

fillInTheBlank................


----------



## EMD47

$............


----------



## zannej

bucks..........


----------



## slownsteady

Bambi...............


----------



## havasu

playboy?.....


----------



## slownsteady

everyfourthgirlinSoCal?????....................


----------



## havasu

10............


----------



## slownsteady

beads.................


----------



## EMD47

Deep...................


----------



## slownsteady

DooDoo........


----------



## havasu

doggie.........


----------



## slownsteady

stray.................


----------



## zannej

astray..............


----------



## EMD47

Roam.............


----------



## havasu

around........


----------



## nealtw

about...........


----------



## EMD47

JimmyMack...........


----------



## EMD47

Machine...................


----------



## EMD47

Fuel................


----------



## nealtw

leak..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Titanic..........


----------



## slownsteady

huge....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Iceberg.....


----------



## slownsteady

Goldberg.................


----------



## zannej

WWE (Bill Goldberg was a football player who became a wrestler-- I think he is a commentator for MMA stuff now)


----------



## nealtw

PodcastOne.............


----------



## slownsteady

entertainment

(I worked for WWE a few times as a freelancer; no good stories to tell, tho)


----------



## EMD47

Refresh..................


----------



## slownsteady

wash...............


----------



## nealtw

wax..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bees.........


----------



## EMD47

Firecracker............


----------



## havasu

ritzcracker


----------



## nealtw

cheesy................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cheetos.......


----------



## nealtw

dip...............


----------



## zannej

avocado............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Guacamole........


----------



## nealtw

Salsa............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chips....,,,


----------



## Chris

Motorcycles...


----------



## nealtw

hogs................


----------



## oldognewtrick

bacon.......


----------



## slownsteady

beacon...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lighthouse


----------



## nealtw

foghorn..............


----------



## havasu

leghorn...


----------



## nealtw

sky...................


----------



## slownsteady

skyship...................


----------



## nealtw

Hotel California...........


----------



## slownsteady

Hats off to Glenn Frey......................


----------



## nealtw

I guess you can check out.


----------



## slownsteady

BeverlyHills........................


----------



## havasu

cop............


----------



## Chris

Havasu.....


----------



## havasu

retired......


----------



## slownsteady

lucky...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

^livingthedream


----------



## slownsteady

daydream....................


----------



## nealtw

believer.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

TheMonkey's


----------



## slownsteady

DavyJonesLocker.......................


----------



## nealtw

bottom of the sea?


----------



## oldognewtrick

StarkistTuna.....


----------



## nealtw

Charlie................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sheen......


----------



## nealtw

loser............


----------



## slownsteady

"winnnningggg!!!!!!" ......


----------



## havasu

Aids............


----------



## nealtw

The Donald................









You beat me.


----------



## slownsteady

Mcdonalds.............................


----------



## havasu

cheesburger


----------



## oldognewtrick

Paradise. .....&#127828;


----------



## nealtw

hamburglar..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

catburglar.......


----------



## slownsteady

catbird......................


----------



## nealtw

crows nest.............


----------



## slownsteady

crow'sfeet......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

PigsFeet......


----------



## nealtw

Pickled...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jammed.....,,


----------



## nealtw

packed..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sardines.   .....,,,


----------



## nealtw

cramped..............


----------



## slownsteady

subwayatrushhour.......................


----------



## nealtw

sewerpipeforpeople


----------



## applebear

slownsteady said:


> brigade.................
> 
> (welcome back Applebear. How's it going?)



Thank you, could be better/worse...I'm still here, just lurking a lot lately. Trying to make things better, it can be tiresome.  How's you, much better I hope.


----------



## applebear

Manhole...........


----------



## nealtw

cover..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

blanket........


----------



## nealtw

snow..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bunnies.....


----------



## nealtw

playboy............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Centerfold.....


----------



## nealtw

staples.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bellybutton


----------



## nealtw

lint............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Trap........


----------



## slownsteady

drain.....................


----------



## havasu

circle.....


----------



## nealtw

round............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Steak......,,


----------



## nealtw

pointed............


----------



## oldognewtrick

DunceCap.....


----------



## slownsteady

wizardhat..................


----------



## nealtw

howsthefit.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

LikeAGlove


----------



## nealtw

Howie
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGmjj8U-rgM[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Watusi .......

Can't believe I watched that...:hide:


----------



## slownsteady

I guess I was a little out-of-fashion in the '80's ...I wore jeans.


Jeans..............


----------



## nealtw

levi..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Garrett.....,,


----------



## nealtw

turbocharger.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

DodgeCharger


----------



## nealtw

Dart.........


----------



## havasu

board......


----------



## nealtw

do something..........


----------



## havasu

bored......


----------



## slownsteady

augered..................


----------



## nealtw

drilled..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dentist....,,,


----------



## slownsteady

MarathonMan..........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hoffman.......


----------



## slownsteady

La Roche ................(former pharmaceutical company)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Adam.......

Baseball player


----------



## havasu

Eve

(girl who molested adam as he was picking apples)


----------



## slownsteady

macintosh.............
(probably not the same kind of apples)


----------



## oldognewtrick

JohnnyAppleSeed


----------



## slownsteady

PaulBunyan................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Babe.........


----------



## havasu

Ruth

(not to be confused with Dr. Ruth, the sex doctor)


----------



## nealtw

bambino...........


----------



## slownsteady

child.............

(what gets created when the sex doctor is right)


----------



## applebear

Wild...............


----------



## nealtw

animal.........


----------



## slownsteady

muppet..................


----------



## nealtw

&#8206;Sam and Friends	...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

FoxAndFriends


----------



## nealtw

fiction..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Msnbc.........


----------



## nealtw

fabrication


----------



## oldognewtrick

GlobalWarming.....


----------



## nealtw

climate change


----------



## oldognewtrick

NaturalPhenomena


----------



## nealtw

settled..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pioneers .......


----------



## nealtw

stereo...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Speakers.....


----------



## nealtw

guest............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Unannounced


----------



## nealtw

special...............


----------



## havasu

.38..........


----------



## nealtw

snub..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nose........


----------



## nealtw

snout.............


----------



## slownsteady

hog....................


----------



## havasu

wild........


----------



## nealtw

miss piggy..........


----------



## slownsteady

Piggy Lee.....................


----------



## nealtw

Peggy Lee..........


----------



## slownsteady

RobertELee.................


----------



## nealtw

Charger.........


----------



## slownsteady

wife............................


----------



## nealtw

tap............


----------



## oldognewtrick

beer.......


----------



## nealtw

keg............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hangover......


----------



## slownsteady

*wife* to *hangover* in four moves.............nice!:beer:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Usually

Quicker than that.


----------



## nealtw

sooner............


----------



## oldognewtrick

SlowNSteady...:beer:


----------



## nealtw

Tortoise.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hare.......


----------



## nealtw

Hair
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dyl0j3WU6Y[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

shampoo......


----------



## nealtw

conditioner


----------



## zannej

air.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Compressor


----------



## zannej

Professor..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

College.......


----------



## havasu

spring (break)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bikinis.......


----------



## havasu

yes! (now we're talking!)


----------



## oldognewtrick

whoooo.......


----------



## slownsteady

Hoooooo!.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Owl.......,, that's who


----------



## slownsteady

Hey Oldog, hanging out with the all-stars this weekend?


----------



## nealtw

cheer for millionaires


----------



## oldognewtrick

slownsteady said:


> Hey Oldog, hanging out with the all-stars this weekend?



OverPaidUnderPreformers

uh, no. Can't stand crowds. I'll watch on TV. One of the supply houses we use has a box, coulda had tickets....I'm good in front of my TV.


----------



## nealtw

Beer is cheaper at home too.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Free beer and food in the box, even get desert from the cart that comes around between the 2nd and 3rd period. Still rather stay at home.


----------



## nealtw

couch potato


----------



## oldognewtrick

PotatoChips.....


----------



## nealtw

potato head.

catching the game latter?


----------



## oldognewtrick

HeadHunter

You betcha ya! These late games kill me.


----------



## nealtw

head coach

 2-1 settled in overtime, flip a coin.


----------



## oldognewtrick

HeadOfLettuce


You're more optimistic than I am.


----------



## nealtw

cabbage 

Our boys are doing better than expected, to many young ones.


----------



## slownsteady

greens.................

(both the cabbage and the players)


----------



## nealtw

politics

we have a green party


----------



## zannej

aggravation (politics are so aggravating)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Entertainment....

Reminds me of kindergarten recess...

She's a meany

He's a bully

Little Bobbie took my pencil 

Hillary has a private email server.....


----------



## nealtw

Wwe...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

RoyalRumble......


----------



## nealtw

cage..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Coup......,,


----------



## nealtw

d'état......


----------



## slownsteady

Unis.......................


----------



## nealtw

say what..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

What...........

Just doing what you said.:rofl:


----------



## nealtw

he's on second who's on first


----------



## oldognewtrick

LadiesFirst.......


----------



## nealtw

base jumping


----------



## oldognewtrick

JumpingToConclusions


----------



## nealtw

jack flash......


----------



## havasu

jumping.....


----------



## nealtw

candle stick...


----------



## havasu

burnt nuts


----------



## nealtw

over roasted


----------



## oldognewtrick

P-Nuts.........


----------



## nealtw

p-trap..........


----------



## slownsteady

all things come to pass


----------



## slownsteady

trapeze...............


----------



## nealtw

big tent.​.........

just thought I could move a little to the center.​


----------



## zannej

PeeWeeHerman'sBigAdventure......


----------



## slownsteady

chairee..............


----------



## nealtw

cherry......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jubilee .....,,


----------



## nealtw

diamond.........


----------



## havasu

rough..............


----------



## nealtw

riders.....


----------



## slownsteady

LeeJeans................


----------



## nealtw

red label....


----------



## slownsteady

JohnnyWalker...................


----------



## nealtw

blue label........


----------



## slownsteady

bluegrass.....................


----------



## nealtw

kentucky............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Derby........


----------



## havasu

Brown........


----------



## nealtw

shirts...........


----------



## slownsteady

stuffed..................


----------



## nealtw

turkey...............


----------



## slownsteady

buzzard...................


----------



## nealtw

vulture..............


----------



## zannej

lawyer................


----------



## nealtw

barrister..........


----------



## slownsteady

barista...................


----------



## nealtw

bean counter...........


----------



## havasu

supervisors...


----------



## nealtw

those who can't..........


----------



## slownsteady

impaired.........................


----------



## zannej

vision...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tunnel....?


----------



## havasu

Holland.......


----------



## slownsteady

tulips.............


----------



## havasu

hotlips.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

M.a.s.h..........


----------



## havasu

potatoes.....


----------



## slownsteady

freedomfries.....................


----------



## nealtw

poutine......


----------



## havasu

curd..........


----------



## nealtw

crud..............


----------



## zannej

gunk..............


----------



## nealtw

crap..................


----------



## slownsteady

dice.......................


----------



## nealtw

lice.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

license.......


----------



## nealtw

to kill::


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bond.........


----------



## nealtw

M..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

&m..........


----------



## nealtw

white gloves.


----------



## slownsteady

Inspection..................


----------



## nealtw

correction.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Department......


----------



## nealtw

store................


----------



## slownsteady

silo..................


----------



## nealtw

deadly ..............a friend just about died in one.


----------



## havasu

catch........


----------



## nealtw

basin............


----------



## slownsteady

street...........................


----------



## nealtw

lights..........


----------



## havasu

camera........


----------



## oldognewtrick

action......


----------



## slownsteady

print it!................


----------



## zannej

ink..........


----------



## havasu

spots............


----------



## nealtw

Polka dots...........


----------



## slownsteady

measles................


----------



## nealtw

infectious...........


----------



## slownsteady

zikavirus...................


----------



## nealtw

scary.............


----------



## havasu

stuff..........


----------



## nealtw

that moves in the night


----------



## oldognewtrick

sasquatch .......


----------



## nealtw

pet..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

peeve........


----------



## nealtw

Illigitimas non-carborundum


----------



## slownsteady

Wuzzat...................


----------



## havasu

Huh?...............


----------



## slownsteady

Honey.......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Buns........


----------



## havasu

bodacious ...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Uh, I got nothing.


----------



## slownsteady

feelings.....................


----------



## zannej

NothingMoreThanFeelings............


----------



## slownsteady

feeeeeelings (wo, wo, wo)...................


----------



## nealtw

two hands full


----------



## slownsteady

tuningTheRadio......................


----------



## nealtw

static................


----------



## slownsteady

electricity.......................

and life returns to the forum after the game!


----------



## nealtw

sparks.................


----------



## havasu

Nevada.......


----------



## nealtw

Reno-------east


----------



## slownsteady

Elko.................

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9du7_C3IOw[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

Us 93................


----------



## df412

made in china


----------



## havasu

df412 said:


> made in china





troll?.......:help:


----------



## oldognewtrick

MostLikely.....


----------



## havasu

welcome.......


----------



## nealtw

mat.........................


----------



## slownsteady

Dillon................


----------



## nealtw

gun smoke.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

MissKitty.......


----------



## nealtw

Bert Reynolds
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9X67RmNdwpQ[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

half-breed....................


----------



## rockgod

half-baked..........


----------



## nealtw

ideas..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

pipe-dreams......


----------



## nealtw

keystone.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

keyway.......


----------



## nealtw

peep hole..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

bunghole......


----------



## nealtw

cork..................


----------



## slownsteady

board........................


----------



## nealtw

school.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Zone.......


----------



## slownsteady

demilitarized.....................


----------



## nealtw

Korea...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kimchee.....


----------



## nealtw

cabbage ................


----------



## havasu

patch.......


----------



## nealtw

kids........................


----------



## havasu

indestructible


----------



## nealtw

Hated.........


----------



## havasu

condom........


----------



## slownsteady

condiment....................


----------



## nealtw

chewy.........


----------



## zannej

chewbacca....


----------



## havasu

tobacco....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Road........


----------



## havasu

Abbey ....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Westminster.....


----------



## havasu

Chimes.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wind.........


----------



## havasu

sails...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Schooner..........


----------



## slownsteady

frigate ......or is that more like "frig it"


----------



## oldognewtrick

fargitaboutit.......


----------



## havasu

New Yorker


----------



## nealtw

chrysler..........


----------



## zannej

drunk (chrysler sounds like a drunk person trying to say "Christ we're early")


----------



## nealtw

tipsy...........


----------



## havasu

tow 

(our local tow drivers would offer free towing home on New Year's Eve and it was called "Tipsy Tow")


----------



## nealtw

hooker........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Headers......


----------



## nealtw

intake............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Inlet.......


----------



## nealtw

suction.........


----------



## havasu

device......


----------



## nealtw

implement......


----------



## havasu

cement.........


----------



## nealtw

mixer...........


----------



## slownsteady

singles....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kraft.......


----------



## nealtw

dinner.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rolls.......


----------



## nealtw

royce..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

SilverCloud....


----------



## nealtw

merlin.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wizard......


----------



## nealtw

grand.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Piano...,,,,


----------



## slownsteady

organ....................


----------



## nealtw

grinder..............


----------



## slownsteady

hoagie.................


----------



## havasu

stogie.....


----------



## nealtw

old...........


----------



## slownsteady

the one, the only, Groucho

oops, too late


----------



## nealtw

say the magic word.............................. and duck will appear


----------



## oldognewtrick

Daffy.........


----------



## nealtw

................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Goofy........


----------



## nealtw

................next


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bud'sAWeinieAndAfraidToPostInHere.....


----------



## nealtw

beancounter


----------



## havasu

Tomain'tnowiener


----------



## slownsteady

wussy.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

wuzzat???...


----------



## nealtw

gone............


----------



## oldognewtrick

WithTheWind.....


----------



## nealtw

frankly.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

FrankSinatra


----------



## nealtw

oldblueeyes.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

BlueSuedShoes


----------



## nealtw

Carl Perkins............


----------



## slownsteady

breakfastplace.......................


----------



## nealtw

nook ................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Canuck........


----------



## nealtw

andproudofit


----------



## havasu

Ocanada (didn't you guys just copy the melody?)


----------



## nealtw

don'tknow..........


----------



## zannej

I-don't-know-bar-and-grille


----------



## nealtw

oldogs house..........


----------



## havasu

brewery.......


----------



## slownsteady

brewpub................


----------



## havasu

pubescence


----------



## slownsteady

Lolita.....................?


----------



## nealtw

small hair??????


----------



## havasu

shorthairs....


----------



## nealtw

curlies.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fries....,,,


----------



## nealtw

deep......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

doodoo.....


----------



## nealtw

chips.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Buffalo.......


----------



## nealtw

wings.......


----------



## slownsteady

PaulMcCartney....................


----------



## nealtw

Sir James............


----------



## oldognewtrick

SirGalahad .......


----------



## nealtw

monty python


----------



## oldognewtrick

ColtPython......


----------



## nealtw

Magnum..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

P. I.  .,.....,......


----------



## nealtw

prickly interlude


----------



## oldognewtrick

PricklyPear.....


----------



## havasu

pear-shaped


----------



## oldognewtrick

ShipShape.......


----------



## havasu

shipboard....


----------



## slownsteady

shiplap.................


----------



## havasu

lapdance :trophy: :banana:


----------



## slownsteady

flashdance...............


----------



## havasu

flashbacks ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## slownsteady

groovy.................


----------



## havasu

records.........


----------



## slownsteady

45's.............................with the big hole in the middle


----------



## oldognewtrick

PeaceMakers

45's


----------



## slownsteady

knew that was coming

justiceofthepeace....................................


----------



## oldognewtrick

ChiefJustice


----------



## slownsteady

justiceleague................


----------



## oldognewtrick

MajorLeague


----------



## frodo

Trump 16         :beer:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rump.......


----------



## havasu

Clinton. ..


----------



## oldognewtrick

Monica......


----------



## slownsteady

Friends................


----------



## havasu

enemies.....


----------



## slownsteady

adversaries................. ( you realize I was referring to the TV show, right?)


----------



## frodo

oldognewtrick said:


> Rump.......




LOL!!! I've been Rumped !!!!

i consider that an honor,  thank you :trophy:


----------



## havasu

roast

(are you friends with Monica Lewinski? Boy, that must suck!! Wait, what?)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Beef........,

Blue dress special....&#128563;


----------



## slownsteady

meaty.............(as we descend further into hell)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lean....(wonder if we can play this game there...)


----------



## frodo

link sausage    monica, white house  peter puffer


----------



## oldognewtrick

SausagePatty....


----------



## slownsteady

peppermintpatty....


----------



## havasu

cowpatty?>


----------



## nealtw

chips....................


----------



## slownsteady

fish......................


----------



## havasu

cakes.........


----------



## nealtw

pies...................


----------



## havasu

American......


----------



## nealtw

eagle..................


----------



## havasu

Goodyear.......


----------



## nealtw

blimp...........


----------



## havasu

Blimpy......


----------



## nealtw

endowed........


----------



## oldognewtrick

ItalianStallion ...


----------



## slownsteady

MarioBrothers...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

WarnerBrothers....


----------



## slownsteady

CoenBrothers.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

PropertyBrothers....


----------



## nealtw

koch brothers


----------



## slownsteady

BrothersinArms.....................


----------



## nealtw

brothers sewing machine


----------



## oldognewtrick

RighteousBrothers


----------



## nealtw

Everly Brothers


----------



## oldognewtrick

DrJoyceBrothers


----------



## nealtw

big brother..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Brother-in-law


----------



## zannej

bill.....................


----------



## nealtw

bob..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tail.......


----------



## slownsteady

hook.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Line......


----------



## slownsteady

sinker?....................


----------



## havasu

Weight.....


----------



## nealtw

wait.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

John.......


----------



## nealtw

toilet.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Outlet.....


----------



## nealtw

stores.............


----------



## frodo

bigbox.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

BigBird.......


----------



## nealtw

miss piggy


----------



## frodo

miss piggy process center.....


----------



## nealtw

guards...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

WeDon'tNeedNoStinkingGuards


----------



## nealtw

said the man with three fingers.


----------



## slownsteady

threefingersalute


----------



## nealtw

Katniss Everdeen


----------



## frodo

2 fingers


----------



## zannej

finger-lickin'...........


----------



## nealtw

good.............


----------



## frodo

yard bird........


----------



## Chris

Cluck.......


----------



## frodo

woof  woof.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

WolfBlitzer....


----------



## frodo

Wolfman Jack


----------



## nealtw

Clap for the wolfman
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=terpnecyjA8[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Who........


----------



## nealtw

what............


----------



## oldognewtrick

If................?


----------



## nealtw

maybe.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

That'sWhatSheSaid.......


----------



## nealtw

head ache ........


----------



## oldognewtrick

excuses......


----------



## nealtw

he said............


----------



## oldognewtrick

HeMan......


----------



## nealtw

p-l-e-a-s-e............


----------



## oldognewtrick

AndThank-You's


----------



## nealtw

manners......


----------



## havasu

bad..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Company......,


----------



## nealtw

Ltd.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Exposure....


----------



## nealtw

sunburn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## oldognewtrick

CrashAndBurn


----------



## nealtw

hindenburg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Goodyear.....


----------



## nealtw

tires.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Firestone...


----------



## nealtw

exploders..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Firecrackers


----------



## nealtw

pyrotechnics


----------



## havasu

beenthere,donethat.


----------



## slownsteady

I hear the worst job is checking the tubes for duds.................


----------



## havasu

...especially when they can smoulder for 1/2 hour. 


the word....


DANGEROUS


----------



## nealtw

keeps the heart rate up.


----------



## slownsteady

liasons...................


----------



## nealtw

new kid.................


----------



## havasu

(on the) block


----------



## nealtw

head.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

cheese........


----------



## nealtw

Whiz................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kidd..........


----------



## nealtw

gloves..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

rubber.........


----------



## nealtw

protection...............


----------



## havasu

enforcement


----------



## nealtw

here comes the judge.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Judy.......


----------



## nealtw

Judy Judy Judy
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6qPnjcZKC8[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Grant.....


----------



## nealtw

Ulysses .............


----------



## oldognewtrick

TalesOf.......


----------



## nealtw

the Abyss.............


----------



## slownsteady

Bissel.....................


----------



## frodo

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1RmUAaySfs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1RmUAaySfs[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

ok, ok, ok.................. Wolfman.........................


----------



## nealtw

already ...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

EverReady......


----------



## nealtw

bunny............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hop........


----------



## nealtw

Flash Cadillac


----------



## oldognewtrick

FlashMob......


----------



## nealtw

Riots..........They rounded them all up put them in jail. But the last one died before he got there????


----------



## oldognewtrick

Revolts.....

Is a revolt simply charging up a battery? &#128564;


----------



## nealtw

amped up.........


----------



## havasu

shocking...


----------



## nealtw

short..........


----------



## havasu

hairs..........


----------



## nealtw

curlies.............


----------



## havasu

brazilian... :trophy:


----------



## nealtw

nut................


----------



## havasu

chocolate...


----------



## nealtw

hot..........


----------



## havasu

tamale!.....


----------



## nealtw

pie..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

cow.........


----------



## nealtw

fuel.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

cell..........


----------



## nealtw

tower.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ivory.......


----------



## nealtw

snow...........


----------



## frodo

white and the


----------



## nealtw

huntsman...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Spider.........


----------



## nealtw

legs.....................


----------



## havasu

she'sgot........

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bm5VoKDuJiE[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

flat head...........


----------



## slownsteady

Trump//////////////////


----------



## nealtw

wild card........


----------



## havasu

joker......


----------



## nealtw

rug................


----------



## frodo

burns....................


----------



## nealtw

knees.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

replacement........


----------



## nealtw

operation..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Surgical.....


----------



## nealtw

pickpocket............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lawyers.......


----------



## zannej

bottomfeeders..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Catfish.....,


----------



## nealtw

Noodling.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dumplings...


----------



## nealtw

dumping.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Grounds......


----------



## nealtw

coffee.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Seattle.....


----------



## nealtw

underground,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, the tour is interesting


----------



## oldognewtrick

UnderWater...


----------



## nealtw

pressure................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Treated....


----------



## nealtw

green.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Soylent......


----------



## nealtw

Heston..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Apes.......


----------



## havasu

planet........

(can an admin remove the 30 seconds between post rule for me?)


----------



## nealtw

earth.....


----------



## havasu

ling........


----------



## slownsteady

pollack...................


----------



## nealtw

Sydney..........


----------



## slownsteady

Lumet.................


----------



## nealtw

Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## marc7101

hostage....


----------



## nealtw

negotiator..


----------



## havasu

talker........


----------



## nealtw

smooth.....


----------



## havasu

wrinkled.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

prune.......


----------



## nealtw

plums...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sugar.......


----------



## nealtw

beats .................


----------



## zannej

drum.......................


----------



## nealtw

sticks............


----------



## havasu

stones.....


----------



## nealtw

rolling..............


----------



## havasu

blackouts...


----------



## nealtw

brownouts......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

ClevelandBrowns


----------



## nealtw

Browntown...........


----------



## havasu

whitetown? (yeah, I know, no longer PC)


----------



## nealtw

springsteen..


----------



## oldognewtrick

Springer......


----------



## nealtw

spaniel?........


----------



## havasu

Cocker.......


----------



## nealtw

English...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

toffee........


----------



## nealtw

brittle.........


----------



## havasu

bones............


----------



## nealtw

doctor..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Witch........


----------



## nealtw

burning...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

desire......


----------



## nealtw

car named..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Maybach........

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_YfX5RFFb8[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

drug dealer car.


----------



## applebear

Junkie........................


----------



## nealtw

Junker..........


----------



## havasu

jalopy........


----------



## oldognewtrick

ModelT........,


----------



## havasu

A

(Tom's first new car purchase?)


----------



## frodo

........64  ford falcon


----------



## nealtw

rambler.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nash.........


----------



## nealtw

metropolitan


----------



## oldognewtrick

Opera.......


----------



## nealtw

noise..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

static........


----------



## nealtw

still.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

OfTheNight...


----------



## nealtw

thump.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

thumper......


----------



## nealtw

rabbet.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Roger.....

and it's _Rabbit _


----------



## nealtw

dodger...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Brooklyn .......


----------



## nealtw

sluggers.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Slugs.......


----------



## havasu

shotgun.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

stagecoach....


----------



## havasu

buckboard....


----------



## oldognewtrick

all-a-board.....


----------



## havasu

feet........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Feat ........


----------



## havasu

amazing.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Race........


----------



## zannej

car.................


----------



## havasu

pet..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Necking.....


----------



## havasu

firstbase...


----------



## nealtw

what's on first.........


----------



## havasu

Who?......


----------



## nealtw

is on second, what's his name is on third


----------



## slownsteady

I don't know...........third base!

word: Base.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jumping.....


----------



## slownsteady

jacks................


----------



## nealtw

studs.........


----------



## slownsteady

Havasu & Oldog......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

FunnyGuy......


----------



## nealtw

Over the hill gang.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

HasBens....


....wait, what&#128563;


----------



## slownsteady

obsolete...................


----------



## nealtw

mind your elders.........


----------



## slownsteady

elderberry.....................


----------



## nealtw

extract............


----------



## slownsteady

rescue...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Search......,


----------



## nealtw

rehab..............


----------



## slownsteady

halfwayhouse....................


----------



## nealtw

halfway to where.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Underwear......


----------



## nealtw

depends?...........


----------



## havasu

(Gatorade) bottle


----------



## nealtw

refilled..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Repurposed.....


----------



## nealtw

recycle...


----------



## havasu

toss........


----------



## nealtw

lob         .........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lobster.....


----------



## nealtw

tail............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cotton......


----------



## havasu

field.........


----------



## nealtw

of dreams............


----------



## frodo

if you build it


----------



## nealtw

they..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Will.......


----------



## nealtw

and testament


----------



## oldognewtrick

Testimony ......


----------



## nealtw

truth................


----------



## havasu

consequences


----------



## nealtw

price................


----------



## oldognewtrick

IsRight.....


----------



## nealtw

games............


----------



## frodo

1stwife..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

CertifiableCrazy


----------



## nealtw

insane............


----------



## oldognewtrick

delousional

You'd of thought I'd of learned my lesson the first time...


----------



## nealtw

or the second..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

split........


----------



## nealtw

evenly ...........you get freedom she gets the rest.


----------



## oldognewtrick

oddly.......

You know why divorces are so expensive, don't ya?


----------



## nealtw

I'll bit   .............why.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cause.....

They're worth it...:


----------



## nealtw

I liked mine so much I went for another.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Glutton......


----------



## nealtw

punishment.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Corporal......,


----------



## nealtw

woodshed..........


----------



## havasu

spankin'....


----------



## nealtw

whipping........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Post.......


----------



## nealtw

mail................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Junk,........


----------



## nealtw

spam..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Canned.....


----------



## nealtw

fired............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Termination.


----------



## nealtw

pink slip.......


----------



## slownsteady

andpanties...................


----------



## nealtw

gutter..............talk


----------



## slownsteady

nope, just color talk


----------



## oldognewtrick

Downpipe .....


----------



## nealtw

unless you are looking up it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kaleidoscope.....


----------



## nealtw

twisted..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

sister.....


----------



## nealtw

nun ....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

flying........


----------



## nealtw

saucers..............when she ran out of cups


----------



## havasu

plates.....


----------



## nealtw

dentures.......


----------



## havasu

Toofs......


----------



## nealtw

tofu...............


----------



## slownsteady

turkey....................


----------



## havasu

breast (.) (.)


----------



## nealtw

butter balls


----------



## slownsteady

...thoroughly.....................


----------



## nealtw

disgusting..........


----------



## slownsteady

distasteful....................


----------



## nealtw

yuck........


----------



## slownsteady

tuck...............


----------



## nealtw

tuctuc.........


----------



## frodo

jeepney


----------



## nealtw

flying carpet


----------



## oldognewtrick

MagicCarpetRide


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPE9a_epmWw&list=RDHPE9a_epmWw#t=18[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

tailspin.............


----------



## slownsteady

tailhook.................


----------



## nealtw

scandal..........


----------



## slownsteady

Patty Smyth
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_50-gOeBilc[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

Patty Duke...........


----------



## slownsteady

Patty cake..................


----------



## nealtw

baker..............


----------



## slownsteady

butcher...............


----------



## nealtw

barber...............


----------



## slownsteady

berber.........


----------



## nealtw

rug.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

toupee .......


----------



## nealtw

bad hair day.


----------



## slownsteady

.....................


----------



## nealtw

Roy Rogers called, trigger wants his tail back.:


----------



## oldognewtrick

DaleEvans......


----------



## slownsteady

BobEvans..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

JimmyDean....


----------



## slownsteady

sausage........................


----------



## nealtw

sausages.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Link......


----------



## nealtw

chain............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Reaction....


----------



## slownsteady

Newton....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fig..........


----------



## zannej

leaf...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Maple......


----------



## slownsteady

Toronto....................


----------



## havasu

Igotnuthin, eh?


----------



## slownsteady

hoser!............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hoosier.......


----------



## havasu

Who's?.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Whoville.......


----------



## frodo

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2izTbEyxg0A"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2izTbEyxg0A[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

helicopter......


----------



## zannej

blackhawkdown..........
(turns out the picture that displays on the CR-Vs screen is from black hawk down).


----------



## havasu

up.............


----------



## nealtw

stairs..................


----------



## havasu

flight........


----------



## nealtw

write...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Right.......


----------



## slownsteady

wing...................


----------



## nealtw

eagles ................. can't fly with out two wings.


----------



## slownsteady

beagles...............


----------



## nealtw

legals...............


----------



## havasu

briefs........


----------



## nealtw

scams.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

telemarketers


----------



## zannej

annoying..............


----------



## nealtw

pollsters.........


----------



## slownsteady

mobsters................


----------



## nealtw

thugs.............


----------



## slownsteady

rugs......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Burns.......


----------



## slownsteady

knees?.....................


----------



## applebear

Bees................


----------



## nealtw

hive...........


----------



## slownsteady

andseek................................


----------



## nealtw

bifocals.............


----------



## havasu

trifocals?......


----------



## slownsteady

focus...........


----------



## nealtw

blurred.....


----------



## zannej

lines.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tan.......


----------



## slownsteady

black&tan......................:beer:


----------



## havasu

coffee?....


----------



## nealtw

Stan Black ..........


----------



## slownsteady

StanLaurel................


----------



## nealtw

hardy..........


----------



## slownsteady

planking..............


----------



## nealtw

walking..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Horse.......


----------



## nealtw

race...........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Track.......


----------



## nealtw

muddy............


----------



## oldognewtrick

DirtRoad....


----------



## nealtw

skid road...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

skidsteer.....


----------



## nealtw

yarder.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

PaulBunyan .......


----------



## nealtw

babe.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

bambino.......


----------



## nealtw

bamboo ..........


----------



## havasu

shoot......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yahoo......


----------



## havasu

agree........


----------



## nealtw

who's who.........


----------



## havasu

Doctorwho?


----------



## nealtw

whocares.........


----------



## havasu

gotme.........?


----------



## nealtw

no one............


----------



## havasu

curmudgeon?


----------



## nealtw

oldog........


----------



## oldognewtrick

BowWow.......


----------



## nealtw

bark is worse than bite


----------



## oldognewtrick

Harmless.....

Or just to lazy to get off the porch.


----------



## slownsteady

toothless?...................


----------



## nealtw

wonder............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bread.........


----------



## nealtw

& water............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Boarding.....


----------



## nealtw

house.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Broke.......


----------



## nealtw

wind...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tunnel.....


----------



## nealtw

vision.............


----------



## havasu

double.......


----------



## nealtw

trouble..........


----------



## slownsteady

shot...................


----------



## nealtw

moose.?????


----------



## slownsteady

Allen............
https://youtu.be/KKnIDbPuCaA


----------



## zannej

wrench.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

crescent......


----------



## nealtw

moon.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

shoot.......


----------



## Chris

Killed.......


----------



## havasu

Bill..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Clinton......


----------



## havasu

"Cigarpusher"


----------



## oldognewtrick

BlueDress.....


----------



## nealtw

I did not.............


----------



## zannej

what-is-your-definition-of-"is"?


----------



## oldognewtrick

MiriamWebster.....


----------



## nealtw

Wikipedia,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## oldognewtrick

Waikiki......


----------



## slownsteady

hula.....................


----------



## nealtw

hoop...........


----------



## glock26USMC

Basketball. .......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Brackets.......


----------



## nealtw

parentheses ..


----------



## havasu

sidewayshappyfaces


----------



## nealtw

apposing................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Opposing .....,


----------



## nealtw

imposing,,,,,,,,,,,,,, sc


----------



## oldognewtrick

StrikeAPose....


----------



## nealtw

supposing...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

presume.....


----------



## nealtw

assume.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

ThePosition


----------



## nealtw

Deliverance.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Squeal......


----------



## nealtw

rat....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rattle.....


----------



## nealtw

snake...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

DonPrudome


----------



## nealtw

racing..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

1/4mile.......


----------



## nealtw

track........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Railroad.....,


----------



## nealtw

siding.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Aluminum .....


----------



## nealtw

foil................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fencing.....


----------



## havasu

picket.......


----------



## nealtw

rails..........


----------



## slownsteady

trains.................


----------



## nealtw

lionel.........


----------



## frodo

trains.............


----------



## slownsteady

delayed echo...............


----------



## frodo

grand canyon


----------



## havasu

cherokee...


----------



## nealtw

glass walk out.


----------



## frodo

havasu said:


> cherokee...





[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0itzW8Siqg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0itzW8Siqg[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

TrailofTears
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZ0gobSHgIs[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

TearsForFear

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST86JM1RPl0[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

trump................


----------



## zannej

card............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Visa........


----------



## havasu

Passport........


----------



## oldognewtrick

PortOfCall .....


----------



## nealtw

sailor..................


----------



## havasu

seaman......


----------



## nealtw

mariner..............


----------



## havasu

marinara...


----------



## nealtw

chicken............


----------



## havasu

dinner.......


----------



## nealtw

bell.....................


----------



## havasu

helicopter......


----------



## nealtw

chopper..........


----------



## havasu

easyrider...


----------



## nealtw

Fonda...................


----------



## havasu

traitor


https://patriotpost.us/pages/80


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jane........,


----------



## nealtw

calamity..............


----------



## slownsteady

Barbarella..............

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Xo6FaypcpY[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

crap.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

:agree: ..............


----------



## nealtw

consensus..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

opinions......


----------



## nealtw

freedom.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

evaporation......


----------



## nealtw

humidity....


----------



## havasu

Florida!...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Daytona......


----------



## havasu

speedway........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bike Week is a_ lot _better than Speed Week...


----------



## nealtw

Sturgis....................


----------



## havasu

great!.......


----------



## nealtw

crowds...........


----------



## nealtw

more crap
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEKLvJ9Gi_g[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

MoreCrapStill


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=h8JjjtWP-j8[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

OhMy.......

We've sunk to a new low...


----------



## nealtw

classic......................


----------



## havasu

movie.......


----------



## nealtw

theater..............


----------



## havasu

birdcage......


----------



## nealtw

nightclub..............


----------



## havasu

billyclub!...


----------



## nealtw

caveman...............


----------



## YamiLionheart

club......


----------



## havasu

Mediterranean

(glad to have you Yami!)


----------



## nealtw

sea................


----------



## havasu

salt.........


----------



## nealtw

mines................


----------



## YamiLionheart

copper.....

Thanks havasu!


----------



## nealtw

havasu..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

MapleBars.....


----------



## nealtw

Doughnuts.............


----------



## YamiLionheart

Sprinkles....


----------



## nealtw

rainy................


----------



## YamiLionheart

mud.........


----------



## nealtw

bog.................


----------



## havasu

down........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Town.......


----------



## havasu

car..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lincoln......


----------



## havasu

hotrod.......

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2b0Xi84dYY[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

LilDueceCoop


----------



## nealtw

beep beep
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDSk4zwjg5A[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

RoadRunner....


----------



## nealtw

predators????????


----------



## havasu

bloop bleep

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRtm8KTHUlg[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

acme..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

WileyCoyote


----------



## nealtw

ugly
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UqlD7fEbcc[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

two-bagger...................


----------



## havasu

double.....


----------



## nealtw

trouble..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

shoot.......


----------



## slownsteady

skeet.....................


----------



## Chris

Scat.........


----------



## havasu

excrement...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Excitement...


----------



## slownsteady

Euphoria...................


----------



## havasu

drugs...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Prescription....


----------



## havasu

scribe........


----------



## nealtw

maryjane...


----------



## oldognewtrick

G.I.Jane.......


----------



## havasu

UpperGI....


----------



## frodo

ears nose and throat


WOOP WOOP.....FINALLY....after what seems like months

next week my wife has an appt with a specialist


----------



## slownsteady

T.m.i.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

SensoryOverload


----------



## slownsteady

virtualreality.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

AlteredStates


----------



## havasu

Alterego.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

AlterBoy.....


----------



## nealtw

choirboy...............


----------



## havasu

book........


----------



## nealtw

page...........


----------



## slownsteady

pager (remember those?).................


----------



## oldognewtrick

ElectronicLeash


----------



## nealtw

ball and chain

 after 25 year, still find myself checking my belt to see if it is there when I go out.


----------



## havasu

gang.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bangers....,,


----------



## havasu

font


http://www.fonts2u.com/bangers.font


----------



## nealtw

print..............


----------



## havasu

Copy...........


----------



## nealtw

paste...........


----------



## havasu

pasties......... ( x ) ( x )


----------



## nealtw

untouchables..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

UnMentionables


----------



## nealtw

unthinkable.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Unsinkable ..


----------



## havasu

mollie.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Brown.....


----------



## nealtw

Margaret............


----------



## slownsteady

Thatcher...................


----------



## nealtw

Baroness...........


----------



## havasu

Mrs.Snoopy?


----------



## nealtw

Linus..................


----------



## slownsteady

Pauling.................


----------



## nealtw

The best way to have a good idea is to have lots of ideas.


----------



## slownsteady

brainstorm............


----------



## nealtw

Lsd.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

TimothyLeary


----------



## nealtw

Turn On, Tune In, Drop Out


----------



## havasu

Lysergicaciddiethylamide


----------



## nealtw

acid..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rain.......


----------



## havasu

dance.......


----------



## nealtw

party...............


----------



## slownsteady

likeit's1999


----------



## havasu

Prince........


----------



## slownsteady

Albert..................


----------



## nealtw

saskatchewan.........


----------



## slownsteady

gesundheit...........


----------



## havasu

blessyou....


----------



## nealtw

health?????????????


----------



## slownsteady

sorry, thought you sneezed.


----------



## nealtw

nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## havasu

Everything. ..


----------



## nealtw

and then some............


----------



## oldognewtrick

overindulging....


----------



## slownsteady

TooMuchofaGoodThingisWonderful............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hangover.....


----------



## nealtw

morning sickness


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pregnancy ....,


----------



## nealtw

gestation...........


----------



## havasu

gasstation?


----------



## nealtw

shell ...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

oyster.......


----------



## nealtw

deep fried.............

OD, ready for the big wind?


----------



## oldognewtrick

CountryFried

Just a light rain here. We'll see what the day brings.


----------



## nealtw

southern fried


----------



## slownsteady

SouthernRock..........


----------



## nealtw

Ayers ................


----------



## slownsteady

how far south is south?


----------



## nealtw

10,512 mi..................


----------



## slownsteady

distance.....................


----------



## nealtw

time...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Machine.....,,


----------



## nealtw

works.............


----------



## havasu

out.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

House......


----------



## nealtw

of cards................


----------



## slownsteady

St. Louis......................


----------



## nealtw

spirit..........................


----------



## slownsteady

gum...........


----------



## nealtw

rubber...............


----------



## slownsteady

boots.................


----------



## nealtw

hat.............


----------



## havasu

straw..........


----------



## slownsteady

sippycup................


----------



## nealtw

bottle fed.............


----------



## slownsteady

messageinabottle...............


----------



## nealtw

returntosender


----------



## oldognewtrick

AddressUnkown....


----------



## nealtw

lost.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

InSpace.....


----------



## nealtw

all my life.


----------



## oldognewtrick

LifeLongDream


----------



## nealtw

wishingyourlifeaway


----------



## slownsteady

aspiration.......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

exasperation


----------



## nealtw

Martin Luther King


----------



## oldognewtrick

IHaveADream...


----------



## nealtw

dream on...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

UsuallyNightmares


----------



## nealtw

godfather....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Scarface.......


----------



## nealtw

Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## oldognewtrick

BenAndJerry


----------



## slownsteady

Cherrygarcia........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bernie'sYearning


----------



## Chris

Sanders........


----------



## frodo

orbital..........


----------



## havasu

lobe.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ear ..........


----------



## havasu

wax...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

carnauba.....


----------



## havasu

expensive...


----------



## oldognewtrick

CaliforniaGold


----------



## havasu

Acapulco...


----------



## nealtw

cliff diving............


----------



## havasu

speedos.......


----------



## nealtw

flash.........


----------



## havasu

Gordon......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jeff.......


----------



## havasu

spoiled.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

rotten......


----------



## slownsteady

tomatos...............


----------



## nealtw

fight
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxaUfNqk-1E[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Prize........


----------



## frodo

Booby  ...............


----------



## slownsteady

blue-footed......................


----------



## nealtw

bird................


----------



## havasu

Admiral......


----------



## nealtw

hollow earth............


----------



## slownsteady

JulesVerne...........


----------



## nealtw

20,000.................


----------



## slownsteady

a lot.......................


----------



## nealtw

leagues ..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Major.......


----------



## nealtw

tom.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Terrific .......


----------



## nealtw

That's not what she said.


----------



## havasu

burn.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sun...........

Rumors, nothing but rumors


----------



## nealtw

storm..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Perfect.....


----------



## nealtw

low expectations


----------



## applebear

Inspections................


----------



## nealtw

directions..........


----------



## havasu

reflections


----------



## nealtw

back to the future.


----------



## oldognewtrick

DeLorean........


----------



## nealtw

Locomotive 131..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

CaseyJones

http://www.taco.com/roots/caseyjones.html


----------



## nealtw

ninja turtles..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

TheTurtles


----------



## nealtw

caramel and pecans


----------



## slownsteady

gooey...................


----------



## nealtw

chewy......................


----------



## slownsteady

chewbacca...................


----------



## nealtw

growl.................

I looked for a spelling and found this, I like the very last post.
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/fqa8i/how_would_i_transcribe_a_chewbacca_growl_how_do/


----------



## oldognewtrick

Roar.......


----------



## nealtw

Katy Perry ...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

StevePerry


----------



## nealtw

Perry mason..............


----------



## havasu

StevePerry


----------



## oldognewtrick

SteveAllen....

Copy cat


----------



## nealtw

Stephen Colbert &#8207;.........


----------



## havasu

StevenKing...


----------



## nealtw

steven avery............


----------



## slownsteady

Avery Brundidge..................


----------



## nealtw

International Olympic Committee?


----------



## slownsteady

WorldCup.....................


----------



## nealtw

football..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nfl..........


----------



## nealtw

grid...........................


----------



## havasu

Iron........


----------



## nealtw

lung.....................


----------



## havasu

breath......


----------



## nealtw

air................


----------



## havasu

supply.....


----------



## nealtw

line............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dancing.......,


----------



## nealtw

with wolves................


----------



## oldognewtrick

WereWolfInLondon


----------



## nealtw

Virginia Woolf..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

VirginiaIsForLovers


----------



## nealtw

virginia tobacco


----------



## havasu

tobaccoroad


----------



## nealtw

selvage...............


----------



## slownsteady

Leaf.....................


----------



## nealtw

guard...................


----------



## slownsteady

dog....................


----------



## nealtw

poop..............


----------



## slownsteady

gossip....................


----------



## nealtw

real wives..........


----------



## slownsteady

dream wives..................


----------



## nealtw

oxymoron......


----------



## havasu

ironic......


----------



## nealtw

chronic............


----------



## havasu

pain..........


----------



## nealtw

pane............


----------



## havasu

intheglass


----------



## nealtw

double hung..........


----------



## havasu

Diphallia 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diphallia


----------



## nealtw

more.............info than was needed.:rofl:


----------



## havasu

Less.....

is not what we strive for in here


----------



## nealtw

lessons..............


----------



## slownsteady

disturbing....................


----------



## havasu

facts.......


----------



## slownsteady

fiction................


----------



## nealtw

fabrication............


----------



## slownsteady

assembly.....................


----------



## nealtw

instructions..........


----------



## slownsteady

steps...............


----------



## nealtw

pic·to·graph..........


----------



## slownsteady

cryptograph................


----------



## nealtw

enigma............


----------



## slownsteady

code................


----------



## nealtw

morse ..............


----------



## slownsteady

morsels......................


----------



## Chris

Tasty......


----------



## nealtw

testy...........


----------



## havasu

balls.........

(well, I couldn't not say it, could I?)


----------



## nealtw

strikes................

say what you want, it's what you type that gets you in trouble.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Spares........


----------



## nealtw

gutter............


----------



## oldognewtrick

RainWater...


----------



## nealtw

flash flood...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

High Tide...


----------



## havasu

rising.........


----------



## nealtw

sun...............


----------



## havasu

animals....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Zoo.......


----------



## nealtw

caged.....................


----------



## zannej

Kgb............................


----------



## slownsteady

Mi5.............................


----------



## nealtw

columbo............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kojack.......


----------



## slownsteady

TootsiePop.............................


----------



## nealtw

Who loves ya, baby


----------



## slownsteady

wrong thread :


----------



## slownsteady

Who's next.......................


----------



## nealtw

measure up...............


----------



## slownsteady

cutonce..........................


----------



## nealtw

cut it three times and it is still to short.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cheese....,,,


----------



## nealtw

head..............


----------



## zannej

lettuce..........................


----------



## nealtw

cabbage..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Patch......


----------



## slownsteady

kids....................


----------



## havasu

playground...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Playmate.....


----------



## slownsteady

Star80...........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dorthy.......


----------



## nealtw

home 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJ6VT7ciR1o[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Alone....

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3px8ZnQ9OU4[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

again.......................
This video is not available.


----------



## oldognewtrick

DeJaVu......,,,


----------



## nealtw

bin there dun that


----------



## slownsteady

CrosbyStillsNash&Young....................


----------



## nealtw

Woodstock.......


----------



## slownsteady

Snoopy....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Peanuts.....


----------



## havasu

allergy....


----------



## nealtw

sneezy.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dopey......


----------



## nealtw

sleezey...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Easy.......


----------



## nealtw

does it..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Matter.......


----------



## nealtw

of fact..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

OfLife........


----------



## nealtw

dependent,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## slownsteady

dependable.................


----------



## nealtw

steadfast...............


----------



## slownsteady

sturdy................

(and yes, I knew it was 2x6, but not necessarily everybody would know)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Purdy.......


----------



## havasu

Hurdygurdy

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4VJ-KbUo9o[/ame]


----------



## Chris

LSD - Goodtimes.


----------



## nealtw

groovy...................


----------



## slownsteady

Chris said:


> LSD - Goodtimes.



i have my wings


----------



## havasu

slownsteady said:


> i have my wings



Hell, I was the pilot for years :hide:


----------



## frodo

I got stories


----------



## frodo

LOL LOL  One time,  At Band Camp.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

ChickenWings


----------



## frodo

turkey legs


----------



## oldognewtrick

drumstick....


----------



## nealtw

left overs...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

LeftBehind....


----------



## nealtw

forgotten........


----------



## slownsteady

obsolete.................


----------



## nealtw

I am not...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Close.......


----------



## nealtw

speak for yourself..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

StruckANerve?


----------



## havasu

rabblerouser


----------



## oldognewtrick

OverTheHillGang


----------



## frodo

out to pasture


----------



## oldognewtrick

OutToLunch....


----------



## slownsteady

OutforaGoodTime.............


----------



## nealtw

out for blood............


----------



## slownsteady

Out of my mind..................


----------



## nealtw

Sharon Draper...............


----------



## zannej

drapes...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

MatchesTheCarpet


----------



## havasu

closeshave...


----------



## oldognewtrick

AfterShave


----------



## havasu

Burmashave


----------



## oldognewtrick

ShaveAndAHaircut


----------



## havasu

whichhair?


----------



## oldognewtrick

All.........


----------



## nealtw

speedo?///////


----------



## zannej

speedracer.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

SpeedLimit


----------



## havasu

Outerlimit....


----------



## nealtw

pushing the limit.


----------



## havasu

stupid

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFAz7uw7DTw[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

IsAsStupidDoes


----------



## havasu

Forest.....


----------



## nealtw

trees............


----------



## havasu

broccoli....


----------



## nealtw

crop.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Duster.......,


----------



## nealtw

Air tractor.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

AirSupply.......


----------



## nealtw

airship...................


----------



## havasu

shipoffools


----------



## oldognewtrick

Elections.,..


----------



## havasu

Asianerection?


----------



## nealtw

schedules

You have to respect the time and effort every candidate puts in


----------



## havasu

calendar....


----------



## nealtw

dates..................


----------



## havasu

figs..........


----------



## nealtw

fruit......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

bowl........


----------



## havasu

wheaties......


----------



## oldognewtrick

BruceJenner


----------



## oldognewtrick

http://cdn.newsday.com/polopoly_fs/...age.png_gen/derivatives/display_600/image.png


----------



## zannej

tranny...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Automatic...,,


----------



## frodo

3 on the tree


----------



## oldognewtrick

Manual.......


----------



## frodo

clutch pedal


----------



## oldognewtrick

StickShift


----------



## frodo

double clutch


----------



## oldognewtrick

Synchronizers


----------



## slownsteady

swimmers..................


----------



## frodo

flipper......


----------



## oldognewtrick

House.......


----------



## frodo

of cards.............


----------



## havasu

solitare....


----------



## frodo

spider........3 min 47 seconds   beat that !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

legs.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Crazy.......


----------



## frodo

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-wJNpWgss8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-wJNpWgss8[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

walkin'...........


----------



## frodo

running.........


----------



## nealtw

water...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fall.......


----------



## nealtw

winter.............


----------



## zannej

ice.... (and I'm thinking ice pack which I'm currently using because I pulled my back)


----------



## nealtw

crushed...........


----------



## havasu

grape.........


----------



## nealtw

knee high........


----------



## oldognewtrick

KneeSocks....


----------



## nealtw

Arctic Monkeys...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

ArticCat......


----------



## nealtw

sled dogs.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Iditarod ......


----------



## nealtw

cakewalk..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Catwalk.....


----------



## nealtw

shoes......................


----------



## havasu

shine........


----------



## slownsteady

frodo said:


> spider........3 min 47 seconds   beat that !!!!!!!!!!!!


1 deck or four decks????


----------



## slownsteady

Moon................... (shine)


----------



## nealtw

lunar..................


----------



## slownsteady

eclipse...................


----------



## nealtw

shadows................


----------



## slownsteady

ghosts....................


----------



## nealtw

goblins         .....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gnomes.......


----------



## nealtw

gardens.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cyprus ......


----------



## nealtw

Island?..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Life

No, Cyprus Gardens, Winter Haven, Florida. Water skiing shows.


----------



## nealtw

skills..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Competition


----------



## nealtw

winner.....................


----------



## frodo

Winner..chicken dinner!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Champion...


----------



## nealtw

ship..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Battle.....


----------



## slownsteady

ship..................


----------



## nealtw

redundant...............


----------



## frodo

same same.....


----------



## nealtw

but different.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Exactly.......


----------



## slownsteady

opposite....................


----------



## frodo

ying/yang..


----------



## frodo

dis&dat............


----------



## nealtw

side by each...............


----------



## slownsteady

hand in glove............


----------



## nealtw

snug.............


----------



## havasu

Ifitdon'tfit,youmustaquit


----------



## nealtw

alls well that ends well


----------



## havasu

paybackisabitch


----------



## slownsteady

what goes around, comes around...............


----------



## havasu

Abirdinthehandisworthtwointhebush


----------



## oldognewtrick

Birdcage.......


----------



## slownsteady

RobinWilliams.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

RobinMeade...


----------



## slownsteady

Ganymeade.................

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7f/Ganymede-moon.jpg


----------



## havasu

medellin

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=medellin


----------



## nealtw

medallion................


----------



## havasu

medal.........


----------



## nealtw

gold...............


----------



## havasu

finger.......


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6D1nK7q2i8I[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

Fleming   ....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

ShakenNotStirred


----------



## nealtw

same but different..........


----------



## Chris

Opposite......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Views.......


----------



## nealtw

vista...................


----------



## havasu

paint.........


----------



## nealtw

brush...................


----------



## havasu

strokes.......


----------



## nealtw

swimming..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

WithTheFishes


----------



## nealtw

sharks..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

SanJose........


----------



## nealtw

sandwich.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sub.........


----------



## nealtw

way............


----------



## oldognewtrick

underground


----------



## nealtw

mining....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

phishing.......


----------



## nealtw

hooked............


----------



## oldognewtrick

OnPhonics......


----------



## nealtw

sounds like...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

charades ........


----------



## nealtw

generator.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hydroelectric


----------



## slownsteady

Damgood.....................


----------



## nealtw

driftwood..............


----------



## slownsteady

Hackenbush (2 of Groucho's movie characters)............


----------



## nealtw

say the magic word


----------



## slownsteady

Shazammm.................!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Shamwow.....


----------



## nealtw

shamu..................


----------



## slownsteady

shampoo..............


----------



## nealtw

rinse................


----------



## havasu

repeat.......


----------



## nealtw

condition............


----------



## oldognewtrick

LikeNew......


----------



## havasu

car................


----------



## oldognewtrick

54WhereAreYou?


----------



## nealtw

Erie...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

SnowCapitalOfTheUSA


----------



## spounder

pinball?.....

nevermind, too slow, I was still back on "flipper"!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wizard.   

No problem, we welcome anyone who wants to join in.


----------



## nealtw

wizard...........


----------



## havasu

Crabfishingboat


----------



## nealtw

outtosea...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

OutToLunch


----------



## nealtw

my full time job now


----------



## oldognewtrick

I'mTryingAsHardAsICan


----------



## nealtw

Late for lunch


----------



## oldognewtrick

DinnerBell


----------



## nealtw

triangle..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Love.........


----------



## nealtw

affair.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

AshleyMadison. &#128563;


----------



## nealtw

naming names............


----------



## oldognewtrick

BabyNames.....


----------



## nealtw

trending..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Polling ........


----------



## nealtw

poll sitting................


----------



## oldognewtrick

HouseSitting


----------



## nealtw

babysitting.....


----------



## havasu

chores.......


----------



## nealtw

carol burnett...........


----------



## havasu

classic.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rock.......


----------



## nealtw

old...................


----------



## havasu

DAwg..........


----------



## nealtw

400 dog years.


----------



## Ryan_Ori

300 (Sparta)
....
hahahah


----------



## nealtw

new here,,,,,,,,,,, welcome


----------



## slownsteady

jump in........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

DeepEnd.....


----------



## nealtw

doggy pool.................


----------



## slownsteady

pocketpool.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

PocketProtector


----------



## nealtw

behind the the eight ball


----------



## havasu

scratch........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Itch.......


----------



## nealtw

rash............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Diaper......


----------



## nealtw

bag..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Paper.......


----------



## nealtw

cut.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

InLine.........


----------



## havasu

cheater....


----------



## nealtw

crybaby..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

RockAByeBaby


----------



## nealtw

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## oldognewtrick

CadilacFleetwood


----------



## nealtw

brougham.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

carriage.........


----------



## nealtw

bodybyfisher


----------



## oldognewtrick

BobbyFisher


----------



## nealtw

chess............


----------



## applebear

Checkers............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Board........


----------



## slownsteady

chairman.......................


----------



## havasu

Superman...


----------



## slownsteady

ChristopherReeves...............


----------



## nealtw

horseman............


----------



## havasu

not!..........


----------



## slownsteady

equestrian................


----------



## nealtw

centers.............


----------



## slownsteady

equilibrium???.......


----------



## nealtw

balance...................


----------



## havasu

new.........


----------



## nealtw

beginning................


----------



## slownsteady

1576 pages ago........


----------



## nealtw

20 per page............788


----------



## havasu

depends on what you set the pages for. Silly 


rookies!


----------



## nealtw

blue..................


----------



## havasu

bayou........


----------



## nealtw

swamp..............


----------



## havasu

buggie..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Boogie......,


----------



## havasu

fever.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Saturday.......


----------



## nealtw

night..........


----------



## havasu

John.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bathroom....


----------



## nealtw

fixtures................


----------



## slownsteady

regulars.................


----------



## nealtw

extra large...............


----------



## slownsteady

eggs................


----------



## nealtw

over easy...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

EasyRider......


----------



## havasu

Winona....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Judd......,,,


----------



## havasu

herecomeda....


----------



## slownsteady

anaconda.......................(I don't know why)


----------



## nealtw

slithery and slimy


----------



## havasu

Python......


----------



## slownsteady

nealtw said:


> slithery and slimy


Another SnS joke!?:hide:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Colt..........


----------



## nealtw

straight shooter


----------



## oldognewtrick

AnnieOakley......


----------



## nealtw

wildwestshow


----------



## oldognewtrick

BuffaloBillCody


----------



## nealtw

beer..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sure.......


----------



## slownsteady

positive...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Afirmative....


----------



## slownsteady

Confirmation......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barmitzvah


----------



## slownsteady

puberty...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

RightsOfPassage


----------



## havasu

*slackers!*.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

LazyWeekend


----------



## havasu

excusesexcuses


----------



## oldognewtrick

Excusedabsence


----------



## frodo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=4&v=Lbpwc3lP3WI


----------



## nealtw

rumble...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

seat.........


----------



## nealtw

mother-in-law


----------



## oldognewtrick

WickedWitchOfTheWest


----------



## nealtw

blame it on the west


----------



## oldognewtrick

Actually, North.....


----------



## nealtw

north Nashville


----------



## oldognewtrick

Michigan....


----------



## nealtw

motown...........


----------



## havasu

blight..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Default........,


----------



## nealtw

program.........


----------



## havasu

milligram...


----------



## nealtw

telegram,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## havasu

Cardiogram


----------



## nealtw

instagram...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Grahmcracker


----------



## nealtw

crackerjack............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pepperjack......,


----------



## havasu

peppercorn...


----------



## slownsteady

CornishHen...............


----------



## nealtw

snack..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Midnight...


----------



## slownsteady

smack...............


----------



## nealtw

down..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Town.......


----------



## nealtw

mainstreet......


----------



## slownsteady

Disney......................


----------



## nealtw

land............


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

World...........


----------



## slownsteady

ocean.............


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Breeze......


----------



## nealtw

windy...........


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Blow......


----------



## Chris

Suck......


----------



## slownsteady

vacuum...........


----------



## Chris

Gauge......


----------



## slownsteady

rain...........


----------



## applebear

Drops............


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Gum....,....


----------



## slownsteady

rubber...............


----------



## havasu

bumper

(see, I can be g rated!)


----------



## nealtw

gee..................


----------



## havasu

wizz........


----------



## nealtw

kid...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Goat......


----------



## nealtw

billy...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Carter....,


----------



## nealtw

June...............


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Cash.......


----------



## nealtw

money.........


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Eddie........


----------



## nealtw

Fisher...............


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Mammal... ....


----------



## nealtw

Marsupial............


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Pouch......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kangaroo...


----------



## nealtw

didelphimorphia


----------



## oldognewtrick

possum .......


----------



## nealtw

roadkill..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Roadtrip.....


----------



## slownsteady

FearandLoathinginLasVegas......................


----------



## nealtw

destination


----------



## slownsteady

Tokyo...........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rose.......


----------



## slownsteady

yellow................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jackets.....


----------



## nealtw

fever................


----------



## slownsteady

ties......................


----------



## nealtw

fast....................


----------



## slownsteady

youcheated.................


----------



## nealtw

so.................


----------



## slownsteady

reap.......................


----------



## nealtw

harvest............


----------



## slownsteady

crop................


----------



## nealtw

duster...........


----------



## slownsteady

Plymouth.......................


----------



## nealtw

rock..............


----------



## slownsteady

ofAges........................


----------



## nealtw

Sherrie.............


----------



## slownsteady

baby.......................(in a high falsetto)


----------



## havasu

BABY!  

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sJCYeG6be8[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

TheGreatBambino


----------



## nealtw

Ruth...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Doctor......


----------



## nealtw

Westheimer.............


----------



## havasu

dog.........


----------



## nealtw

walker...........


----------



## havasu

Texas........


----------



## nealtw

ranger...............


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Park........,....,,


----------



## oldognewtrick

Place........


----------



## havasu

noun........


----------



## oldognewtrick

renown.......


----------



## nealtw

verb.................


----------



## slownsteady

herb......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Alphert.......


----------



## slownsteady

TejuanaTaxi.................


----------



## nealtw

brass..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ring.......


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Music........


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Oops!


Sorry didn't see that reply ^


Finger


----------



## nealtw

excuses..............


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Justify.......


----------



## nealtw

prove...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Improve......


----------



## nealtw

improv............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Standup.....


----------



## Chris

Sitdown.....


----------



## nealtw

sit in.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

FitIn....,,,,


----------



## nealtw

misfit...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Misfire ....,,


----------



## nealtw

MissCanada


----------



## oldognewtrick

.........,,,,


----------



## slownsteady

misinterpret...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

interpreter......


----------



## frodo

Admin said:


> My wife refers to me as a sophisticated redneck.
> 
> That being said the word is
> 
> *intelligence*




LOL,,,mine calls me a 


"Smedneck"   Smart redneck




  artificial intelligence


----------



## slownsteady

artificial insemination....................


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Musty.......


----------



## nealtw

fertilized .......................

we used to joke about meeting the next wife at the family reunion until my niece met her cousin there. yup


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Grow.......


----------



## nealtw

water................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Falls.......


----------



## havasu

Yosemite...


----------



## nealtw

sam...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

SamuelJackson


----------



## nealtw

sam'sclub...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

FightClub.......


----------



## nealtw

club for growth


----------



## oldognewtrick

GardenClub...


----------



## nealtw

plantstore:hide:


----------



## oldognewtrick

GroceryStore


----------



## nealtw

storeroom...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

depository


----------



## nealtw

suppository................... now where do you go.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Medicated......


----------



## oldognewtrick

repository

You can go to either room, doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

System......,


----------



## oldognewtrick

circulatory


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Organ.....


----------



## nealtw

grinder...........


----------



## Chris

Cousin.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wurlitzer .......


----------



## nealtw

nickelodeon..........


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Jukebox.......


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Sorry


Cartoon


----------



## oldognewtrick

BugsBunny

Never apologize


----------



## nealtw

mickeymouse.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

MickeyMantle


----------



## nealtw

baberuth.................


----------



## Chris

Candy.....


----------



## nealtw

man................


----------



## oldognewtrick

OfWar......,


----------



## nealtw

horse...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Race.....,


----------



## havasu

card (thank you current government)


----------



## nealtw

trump.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Donald.......


----------



## nealtw

duck.................


----------



## Chris

****........


----------



## havasu

nastyman...


----------



## nealtw

mean.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

keyboardcommando


----------



## nealtw

bobblehead...........


----------



## havasu

hooker?......


----------



## nealtw

johns.............


----------



## havasu

farmer........


----------



## nealtw

plow...........


----------



## havasu

snow.........


----------



## nealtw

white............


----------



## havasu

power (I suppose that is not politically correct these days)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Surge


Everyone will be offended by something these days.


----------



## havasu

ahead.....


----------



## slownsteady

behind......................


----------



## nealtw

butt.............


----------



## havasu

connector...


----------



## nealtw

contact.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Adhesive ........


----------



## glock26USMC

Tape.........


----------



## havasu

worm........


----------



## nealtw

dew.............


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Mountain.....,


----------



## oldognewtrick

Peaks........


----------



## nealtw

Pikes............


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Spear.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Britney.........


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Star.......


----------



## nealtw

city............


----------



## slownsteady

Gotham...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Batman......


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Superhero....,.,.


----------



## oldognewtrick

ItAintEasyBeingMe


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Chris Knight


----------



## nealtw

chosen one


----------



## slownsteady

Moses?........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

And NealWentToHighSchoolTogether


----------



## nealtw

oldog ............             wondering for 40 years


----------



## slownsteady

twoscore.......................


----------



## nealtw

we went to different high schools together


----------



## oldognewtrick

Who? ..........


----------



## nealtw

first...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Aid.........


----------



## nealtw

kit............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kat.........


----------



## nealtw

scat.........


----------



## slownsteady

deer....................


----------



## nealtw

meat................


----------



## slownsteady

andgreet.............................


----------



## nealtw

fundraiser????


----------



## slownsteady

girlscoutcookies................


----------



## nealtw

Christie Cookie Co.


----------



## havasu

Chris.....?


----------



## nealtw

time...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

traveler.......


----------



## nealtw

world.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

global.......


----------



## nealtw

shipping..............


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Ups........


----------



## nealtw

ugly people singles?


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Lol..........


----------



## havasu

mouth.............


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Swallow......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Capistrano .......


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Fountain...


----------



## havasu

pond...........


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Beaver.....


----------



## havasu

felt..........


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Fiber........


----------



## havasu

fuel..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gauge. .....


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Dimensions


----------



## oldognewtrick

5th ...........


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Grade..........


----------



## havasu

plow........


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Farm.........,


----------



## slownsteady

factory....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Worker.....


----------



## slownsteady

bee.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Have.......


----------



## slownsteady

AustinPowers..............................


----------



## oldognewtrick

AustinTexas


----------



## slownsteady

AustinCityLimits...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

CountyLine


----------



## slownsteady

StateLine.......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

LineDancing


----------



## slownsteady

DancingInTheStreets.........


----------



## nealtw

intherain..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

umbrella......


----------



## nealtw

parasol ............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Paradise......


----------



## nealtw

island...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fantasy.......


----------



## nealtw

theplaneboss


----------



## havasu

tattoo........


----------



## nealtw

bodyart............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Inked .......


----------



## nealtw

signed...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

document........


----------



## nealtw

deed.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

dirty.......

Done, dirt, cheap


----------



## nealtw

drift.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Snow.........


----------



## nealtw

geese............


----------



## oldognewtrick

goose.......


----------



## nealtw

neck..............


----------



## slownsteady

pencil(necked)................


----------



## nealtw

gangly........


----------



## oldognewtrick

awkward...


----------



## nealtw

inept.............


----------



## slownsteady

neptune...............


----------



## nealtw

eighth........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Note......


----------



## nealtw

C major...........


----------



## slownsteady

DrumMajor..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

majorhoulihan


----------



## nealtw

frank...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hawkeye....,


----------



## nealtw

trapper..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Beaver .....


----------



## nealtw

Hat...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rack......


----------



## nealtw

built..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

FordTough...


----------



## nealtw

found..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lost.......


----------



## nealtw

mittens.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gloves.....


----------



## havasu

box.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Outside......


----------



## nealtw

in.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

touch......


----------



## nealtw

handy...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Man........


----------



## nealtw

overboard............


----------



## oldognewtrick

boardstretcher


----------



## nealtw

skyhook........


----------



## oldognewtrick

BlinkerFluid


----------



## nealtw

baseboardladder


----------



## havasu

tirefluid...


----------



## oldognewtrick

LighterFluid


----------



## havasu

butane....


----------



## nealtw

fuel.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jet........


----------



## havasu

Joan.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Arch........


----------



## havasu

bunker.......


----------



## nealtw

buster..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Keaton......,


----------



## nealtw

slapstick...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Slapshot.....


----------



## havasu

shotgun.........


----------



## nealtw

wedding............


----------



## havasu

cake

(can ya'all tell I got a sweet tooth about now?)


----------



## nealtw

icing


for wedding cake, no wonder you keep getting married.


----------



## havasu

you sing

(I quit getting married...I'm a 2 time loser)


----------



## nealtw

me too

we didn't have to split assets, just gave to lawyers.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Duece .......


----------



## nealtw

coupe..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

deVille.......,


----------



## nealtw

Cruella .........


----------



## oldognewtrick

101.........


----------



## nealtw

spot.................s


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lights.......


----------



## nealtw

camera..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Candid ....,,


----------



## slownsteady

yams.......................


----------



## nealtw

yuk.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

icky........


----------



## nealtw

goo...................


----------



## havasu

dolls.........


----------



## nealtw

bobblehead........


----------



## oldognewtrick

HeadCoach.....


----------



## havasu

Madam.........


----------



## nealtw

blackbook.............


----------



## havasu

documentation


----------



## nealtw

redtape.............


----------



## havasu

scotchtape...


----------



## nealtw

duct tape.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

TapeMeasure


----------



## nealtw

flexible............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gymnast ......


----------



## slownsteady

contortionist.................


----------



## havasu

exhibitionist


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fetishes.......


----------



## slownsteady

hangups................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Crankcalls


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Joke....,,,,,


----------



## oldognewtrick

Joker.......,


----------



## havasu

wild..........


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Animal...........


----------



## havasu

Amazing......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Grace.....


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Divine.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

RuPaul.......,,


----------



## havasu

gimmick.....


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

Trick.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Treat......


----------



## havasu

Indulge......


----------



## oldognewtrick

IceCreamAndChoclateBrownies...WithWhipCreme...


----------



## slownsteady

Yummy.......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Decedent......


----------



## nealtw

fatfood..........


----------



## slownsteady

fathead..................


----------



## nealtw

thankyou............


----------



## oldognewtrick

gracias.........


----------



## nealtw

snide...........


----------



## havasu

whiplash...

(y'all remember Snidely?)


----------



## nealtw

mustache........


----------



## havasu

ride.........


----------



## nealtw

drive.............


----------



## havasu

out.........


----------



## nealtw

side.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Job.......


----------



## nealtw

hunting.............


----------



## havasu

gathering......


----------



## nealtw

nuts...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Squirrel.....


----------



## nealtw

chaser............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Whiskey........


----------



## nealtw

barrow...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Alaska........


----------



## nealtw

North...............


----------



## slownsteady

pole....................


----------



## nealtw

post............


----------



## slownsteady

gazette.................


----------



## nealtw

news..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Good.......


----------



## havasu

plenty......


----------



## mosaical

Liver
pool


----------



## nealtw

nightlife...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

MillerHighLife


----------



## nealtw

milehighclub........


----------



## havasu

frequentflier^


----------



## nealtw

politicians............


----------



## havasu

honest..........


----------



## nealtw

when.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Now........


----------



## nealtw

really...................


----------



## oldognewtrick

yep.........


----------



## nealtw

sure...............


----------



## havasu

maybe......


----------



## slownsteady

perhaps..........


----------



## nealtw

doubtful..........


----------



## slownsteady

sevendwarves..................


----------



## nealtw

gnomes..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

garden


I found one for ya Neal...:beer:


----------



## nealtw

fullmoon.........


----------



## slownsteady

woodpecker???.......


----------



## nealtw

woody...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

ToyStory...........


----------



## slownsteady

WestSideStory...................


----------



## nealtw

Broadway.............


----------



## havasu

singer.........


----------



## nealtw

sewing machine


----------



## oldognewtrick

TimeMachine....


----------



## nealtw

watch..........


----------



## havasu

cap...........


----------



## nealtw

lid..............


----------



## havasu

baggie 

(from my old dope smoking friends)


----------



## nealtw

glue............sniffing bags


----------



## oldognewtrick

Elmers...........


----------



## nealtw

Cyanoacrylate..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

SuperGlue.....


----------



## nealtw

loctite...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Uptight.......


----------



## nealtw

hypersensitive


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hyperactive


----------



## nealtw

bunny............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ranch........


----------



## nealtw

mustang............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sally.......


----------



## nealtw

fields...........


----------



## havasu

Strawberry...


----------



## nealtw

forever...........


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

.......Always


----------



## nealtw

until.............


----------

